# What are you working on today?



## Admin

What are you working on today?

Share pictures! :smile:


----------



## 99cents

.....


----------



## micromind

I'm going to install a couple of MCC buckets that I 'modified' yesterday. 

They are at the local sewer plant and the starters were Eaton A+ series. These are a basic across-the-line starter with a built-in electronic module of some sort.

The plant is about 10 years old and there are about a dozen of failed starters on the shelf. So, being true to my nature, I decided tho not just replace failed components but rather use known reliable parts to make the buckets last a bit longer. 

The Eaton buckets now have Allen Bradley NEMA (509s) in them........


----------



## QMED

micromind said:


> I'm going to install a couple of MCC buckets that I 'modified' yesterday.
> 
> They are at the local sewer plant and the starters were Eaton A+ series. These are a basic across-the-line starter with a built-in electronic module of some sort.
> 
> The plant is about 10 years old and there are about a dozen of failed starters on the shelf. So, being true to my nature, I decided tho not just replace failed components but rather use known reliable parts to make the buckets last a bit longer.
> 
> The Eaton buckets now have Allen Bradley NEMA (509s) in them........


I have about 50-60 of those advantage+ cards in a box in my shop. A lot of them have bad caps. We replace about 1-2 a week and they are not cheap lol. Almost all of ours are the overload version with phase loss and ground fault. I have replaced a few that were only used as control for the contactor on some immersion heaters. Are the ones you have overload cards with the CTs on the board? These things are a racket.


----------



## canbug

No one wants to see a picture of me doing paperwork. Stores has me going though possible obsolete inventory. 

Tim.


----------



## Bird dog

micromind said:


> I'm going to install a couple of MCC buckets that I 'modified' yesterday.
> 
> They are at the local sewer plant and the starters were Eaton A+ series. These are a basic across-the-line starter with a built-in electronic module of some sort.
> 
> The plant is about 10 years old and there are about a dozen of failed starters on the shelf. So, being true to my nature, I decided tho not just replace failed components but rather use known reliable parts to make the buckets last a bit longer.
> 
> The Eaton buckets now have Allen Bradley NEMA (509s) in them........


It's always a good thing to have *good* spares on the shelf.


----------



## Wirenuting

Walking around, building to building, testing exit signs and emergency lights. 
I use a modified old Swifter mop handle and can reach up about 20’. The tip is custom made for any style test button. 
Beats being on a cold roof this morning.


----------



## Switched

Not getting divorced.....


----------



## micromind

QMED said:


> I have about 50-60 of those advantage+ cards in a box in my shop. A lot of them have bad caps. We replace about 1-2 a week and they are not cheap lol. Almost all of ours are the overload version with phase loss and ground fault. I have replaced a few that were only used as control for the contactor on some immersion heaters. Are the ones you have overload cards with the CTs on the board? These things are a racket.


Yes, they have the CTs on the board. The size 1 has 2 (A&C), the size 2 has all 3. 

I don't remember which but one had a burnt up coil, the other apparently had a bad board. 

They don't have the single-phasing or ground-fault options, just as basic as these starters can be. 

The A/B 509s I replaced them with are generally on the spendy side but they were less $$$ than the A+. By quite a bit.......lol. 5 years down the road they'll be WAY less $$$........


----------



## Rora

Had the day off and ordered parts for a robotic arm. There's a project I want to do with it, I've already thought of how to handle the more challenging aspects of the programming.

Said robot arm will likely sit on my desk collecting dust like most of my procrastinat--err, projects. That's okay, though, that's a problem for future-me to deal with. You see, future-me is the engineer who has to deal with all the problems and reality of my decisions, present-me is just the sales rep who makes easy promises because it sounds good.

Understandably, future-me is not much of a fan of present-me. Screw him, though, right? It's not like he'll ever get the chance to do anything about it.


----------



## LARMGUY

I had one of those.


----------



## Bird dog

LARMGUY said:


> I had one of those.


Since the giraffe died can you use a picture of Art Bell winking at us for your avatar? :biggrin:

Oh yeah I'm working on reading another book. Snow is great thing just as long as I don't have to shovel it.


----------



## MTW

Conductors and electrical equipment


----------



## lighterup

diced onions in 2 scrambled eggs w/ a piece 
of american cheese on it , (2) _Swaggerty's_ 
sausage patties , a piece of chocalate cake with 
buttercream frosting and a cup of coffee....


----------



## John Valdes

Getting my vegetable sprouts into small containers. Gardening.


----------



## BlackHowling

Solenoid/valve issues.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

Salvaging old road sleeves for fiber optic and control runs.


----------



## brian john

NFPA 70E Training.


----------



## micromind

brian john said:


> NFPA 70E Training.


You have my sympathy.......


----------



## drsparky

A UPS with battery problems, they melted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What am I working on today?

Not losing my temper with so called humans.


----------



## MikeFL

drsparky said:


> A UPS with battery problems, they melted.


Charge controller went kapooey?
Surge? Plenty of wind & ice leaning trees across primaries up there I'm sure.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Just got off the ferry ship due I have to hook up a portable diesel genny due the shipboard generator just took a dump., ( blew the turbocharger and spit all the oil out the exhaust !!! ) 400 KVA main generator failed. 

got a skid mounted 300 KVA portable generator slide in and hook it up while still traveling between two islands. ( ya myself and one ship crew members rigged a tempory exhaust port to keep the cargo bay cool. )


----------



## paulengr

Pulled a little 2000 HP wound rotor motor after being in service over 28 years.










Megger readings on the rotor were down in the lower single digits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican

paulengr said:


> Pulled a little 2000 HP wound rotor motor after being in service over 28 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megger readings on the rotor were down in the lower single digits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ran on 2300 volt source ?


----------



## ptheriot72

paulengr said:


> Pulled a little 2000 HP wound rotor motor after being in service over 28 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megger readings on the rotor were down in the lower single digits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow that’s a beast. Reminds me when I worked for Weeks Marine Dredging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib

I've been on in-house electrical staff (maintenance to large projects) for a large oil company's office complex for 8 months. Almost two months ago there was an arc fault in one of the 4000A busways feeding one of the UPS systems. Pesky little water leak. I've been inspecting busways the entire time since. I've put out two dozen reports, hundreds of pages of supporting evidence, and they want MORE. Our project manager has been loving it because it's all T&M and I keep racking it all up but at this point it's all computer time and meetings with engineers 😑


----------



## Signal1

JohnyWalter said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new generator
> For example if I get a Honda EU20i , as back up for refrigerator and some lighting during blackouts, how is the power generated conveyed to house?
> 
> I have not been able to come to a conclusion from past posts on this subject, so would appreciate some advice from you sparkies


Alligator clips should work.


----------



## Bird dog

JohnyWalter said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new generator
> For example if I get a Honda EU20i , as back up for refrigerator and some lighting during blackouts, how is the power generated conveyed to house?
> 
> I have not been able to come to a conclusion from past posts on this subject, so would appreciate some advice from you sparkies


Please fill out your profile, because, this site is for electrical professionals only. If you aren't an electrical pro, go to http://www.diychatroom.com/ & post your question.


----------



## HandyManDan928

Chasing down a floating neutral line in an apartment complex ... Oh Boy , I can't wait ...lain:


----------



## John Valdes

JohnyWalter said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new generator
> For example if I get a Honda EU20i , as back up for refrigerator and some lighting during blackouts, how is the power generated conveyed to house?
> 
> I have not been able to come to a conclusion from past posts on this subject, so would appreciate some advice from you sparkies


This forum is for professional electricians only.


----------



## 460 Delta

Cleaning and inspecting some buckets I salvaged from an abandoned MCC to be installed in their new home. Love me some Allen Bradley 709’s.


----------



## eddy current

A tan 😉 Athens Greece


----------



## greenman

Watching electrician install vibration sensors on big motors ( pumps )
that cool the reactor, this is one of the motors, but it installed to a big pump.
And it the may 24 long weekend here..... should be at home drinking.....


----------



## Signal1

eddy current said:


> A tan 😉 Athens Greece


That would have been a great pic without manfeet.:vs_laugh:
JK

Hope your enjoying your travels!


----------



## micromind

It's Saturday, I'm building fence at my daughters house. 

6' Cedar with 4X4 PT posts every 12'. 

I've got about 30' done, 120' to go.


----------



## muffintop

As my Journeyman would say: "We're doin some electric"


----------



## brian john

*VACATION* vacation


----------



## MDShunk

brian john said:


> *VACATION* vacation


Same here. The wife wanted to go to New Jersey. Otherwise I don't come here on purpose.


----------



## John M.

micromind said:


> It's Saturday, I'm building fence at my daughters house.
> 
> 6' Cedar with 4X4 PT posts every 12'.
> 
> I've got about 30' done, 120' to go.


Did you do a one call before you started?


----------



## MTW

MDShunk said:


> Same here. The wife wanted to go to New Jersey. Otherwise I don't come here on purpose.



New Jersey?


----------



## brian john

In Fairbanks AK all the office parks, apartments and hotels have a place to plug your car in, at -65 you want to be able to start that thing in the AM.


----------



## MikeFL

brian john said:


> In Fairbanks AK all the office parks, apartments and hotels have a place to plug your car in, at -65 you want to be able to start that thing in the AM.


Are they metered?

A friend of mine had a Trans Am when she was growing up in North Dakota. She had to plug it in for the engine block heater. I'd guess you can't draw much off those if someone wanted to hack their Tesla today to plug into those block heater receptacles.


----------



## Bird dog

MikeFL said:


> Are they metered?
> 
> A friend of mine had a Trans Am when she was growing up in North Dakota. She had to plug it in for the engine block heater. I'd guess you can't draw much off those if someone wanted to hack their Tesla today to plug into those block heater receptacles.



Maybe trickle charge it overnight.


----------



## MikeFL

We made this demonstration video today for a customer who needs some utility scale dimmers.


----------



## John Valdes

Making a bootable copy of Windows 10 as I need a clean install.
I already performed a reset with little success for my particular issue.
I have had issues with performance and I have had Dell remotely work on it and the problem still exists.
They suggested both steps.


Question? Does a new USB flash thumb type drive need to be formatted first?
I wonder who can guess why I ask this question?..............LOL


----------



## drsparky

Built a shed in the back yard over the last two weekends. My back is telling me I'm to old and fat to be shingling a roof, even a small one. I still need to make a ramp.


----------



## Bird dog

John Valdes said:


> Making a bootable copy of Windows 10 as I need a clean install.
> I already performed a reset with little success for my particular issue.
> I have had issues with performance and I have had Dell remotely work on it and the problem still exists.
> They suggested both steps.
> 
> 
> Question? Does a new USB flash thumb type drive need to be formatted first?
> I wonder who can guess why I ask this question?..............LOL


PM @gnuuser he might be able to help you.


----------



## gnuuser

John Valdes said:


> Making a bootable copy of Windows 10 as I need a clean install.
> I already performed a reset with little success for my particular issue.
> I have had issues with performance and I have had Dell remotely work on it and the problem still exists.
> They suggested both steps.
> 
> 
> Question? Does a new USB flash thumb type drive need to be formatted first?
> I wonder who can guess why I ask this question?..............LOL


with exception of sandisk usb drives you can format any of them. usually you dont need to format a new one unless you suspect it may have a pre-installed virus.

san disk drives have 2 partitions on them one holds the sandisk utilities and onboard anti-virus and the other partition is where your files would be stored.
you can repartition the sandisk drives but its risky because it may make it unusable


----------



## micromind

Pulled and terminated 30 18/2 shielded control cables in a 1- 1/2 pipe. 

Out of the PLC cabinet, 3 90s, an LB, 3 more 90s to a junction box. 165' total. 

The PLC cabinet is inside (no A/C), the Jbox is outside. It was around 100 today.......


----------



## LARMGUY

John Valdes said:


> Making a bootable copy of Windows 10 as I need a clean install.
> I already performed a reset with little success for my particular issue.
> I have had issues with performance and I have had Dell remotely work on it and the problem still exists.
> They suggested both steps.
> 
> 
> Question? Does a new USB flash thumb type drive need to be formatted first?
> I wonder who can guess why I ask this question?..............LOL


That'll teach ya to stop Googlin teenage transvestite nun pictures.

I suggest this step.











:vs_laugh:


----------



## nrp3

Generator repair in the morning and chip away at the remodel job in the afternoon, cutting in a receptacle into an island and hang a couple of fixtures.


----------



## LARMGUY

Installing a fire alarm in a 100 degree building while providing tech support to a tech at another site tracing down an intermittent ground fault.


----------



## readydave8

1. woodshop adding circuits

2. pottery rewiring subpanel

3. quick service call, smoke alarm beeping, customer already changed smoke alarm. couldn't make it stop occasional (lo battery) beep. carried outside, it not beeping. went back inside and the ceiling box was beeping, no smoke alarm installed.

Eventually noticed Carbon Monoxide detector plugged into receptacle, low battery

2nd time I've run in to this


----------



## MTW

drsparky said:


> Built a shed in the back yard over the last two weekends. My back is telling me I'm to old and fat to be shingling a roof, even a small one. I still need to make a ramp.


Sounds familiar. I had my friend build the shed but I shingled the roof. It was the first and only roof I have ever done and it will be the last. I don't know how roofers can do the work they do.


----------



## MikeFL

MTW said:


> Sounds familiar. I had my friend build the shed but I shingled the roof. It was the first and only roof I have ever done and it will be the last. I don't know how roofers can do the work they do.


IMO the 2 highest paying jobs should be Florida hot tar roofer and Florida asphalt road construction. Takes a special crew to pull that off.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Cleaning out my desk at work. After 23 years and 4 different companies they can no longer afford me. It has been a good run I would like to stay with the company that I am working for now but I don't think that is going to happen but I am looking with other contractors that I have worked with through out the years I dont think I will be off long . About 2 to 3 weeks would be fine for me.

LC


----------



## trentonmakes

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Cleaning out my desk at work. After 23 years and 4 different companies they can no longer afford me. It has been a good run I would like to stay with the company that I am working for now but I don't think that is going to happen but I am looking with other contractors that I have worked with through out the years I dont think I will be off long . About 2 to 3 weeks would be fine for me.
> 
> LC


Sorry to hear this, best of luck!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Cleaning out my desk at work. After 23 years and 4 different companies they can no longer afford me. It has been a good run I would like to stay with the company that I am working for now but I don't think that is going to happen but I am looking with other contractors that I have worked with through out the years I dont think I will be off long . About 2 to 3 weeks would be fine for me.
> 
> LC


It's either fire you now or fork out for a gold watch huh? :surprise:


----------



## Takideezy

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Cleaning out my desk at work. After 23 years and 4 different companies they can no longer afford me. It has been a good run I would like to stay with the company that I am working for now but I don't think that is going to happen but I am looking with other contractors that I have worked with through out the years I dont think I will be off long . About 2 to 3 weeks would be fine for me.
> 
> LC


Best of luck LC. I was 22 years with my previous employer, then one Thursday afternoon it ended in a conference room. Funniest thing is that two years later they are still paying $20K per year for my COBRA. I've called HR, they don't call me back...Oh well, such is life. I'm consulting part time for the local utility, hope you find a good gig too!


----------



## stuiec

MTW said:


> Sounds familiar. I had my friend build the shed but I shingled the roof. It was the first and only roof I have ever done and it will be the last. I don't know how roofers can do the work they do.


I did one winter as a cub on a flat roof crew one winter years ago. Those men are a hard living bunch. Believe I've referred to em as outdoor drywallers before....no bottles of urine though...


----------



## B-Nabs

stuiec said:


> I did one winter as a cub on a flat roof crew one winter years ago. Those men are a hard living bunch. Believe I've referred to em as outdoor drywallers before....no bottles of urine though...


I did flat roofing for a summer. Don't need bottles of urine up there, you just pee down the vent stacks! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

gnuuser said:


> with exception of sandisk usb drives you can format any of them. usually you dont need to format a new one unless you suspect it may have a pre-installed virus.
> 
> san disk drives have 2 partitions on them one holds the sandisk utilities and onboard anti-virus and the other partition is where your files would be stored.
> you can repartition the sandisk drives but its risky because it may make it unusable



I got a three pack at Costco. Sandisk 32GB usb 3.0 and had no idea.
After the lengthy download and install, my PC told me that the thumb drive needed to be formatted before it could be used.
I formatted it and it then worked fine.
I am still having issues with performance. Clean install with nothing but internet and mail!




LARMGUY said:


> That'll teach ya to stop Googlin teenage transvestite nun pictures.
> 
> I suggest this step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_laugh:


 Thats exactly what I feel like doing!


----------



## Flyingsod

Rora said:


> Had the day off and ordered parts for a robotic arm. There's a project I want to do with it, I've already thought of how to handle the more challenging aspects of the programming.
> 
> Said robot arm will likely sit on my desk collecting dust like most of my procrastinat--err, projects. That's okay, though, that's a problem for future-me to deal with. You see, future-me is the engineer who has to deal with all the problems and reality of my decisions, present-me is just the sales rep who makes easy promises because it sounds good.
> 
> Understandably, future-me is not much of a fan of present-me. Screw him, though, right? It's not like he'll ever get the chance to do anything about it.




That’s pretty brilliant thinking. I’m adopting that attitude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuuser

John Valdes said:


> I am still having issues with performance. Clean install with nothing but internet and mail!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I feel like doing!


 install peppermint 8 or 9 
its a bit of a learning curve (but not that hard) and tweaking but you will have a killer fast system.
(the most tweaking you will need to do is configuring commercial dvd playback)
you can download lots of programs to customize and they are free
Including the peppermint os.


----------



## gpop

@ john.
You should try malewarebytes it will remove alot of unwanted spy ware. You dont have to pay or load extra crap to use it. Been my goto program for years


----------



## tjb

I to post a picture of what I’m working on, but no cameras or phones with cameras are permitted in this section of the base!


----------



## trentonmakes

Seems like everything and anything. Lol

Buttoning up a bunch of houses in this area today...

Started off with a small rough. 1 room 7 recess a fan and switchin and pluggin

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

Been doing a lot of traffic, auto gate stuff.












Junction for loop lead in wires. Notice the high quality application of carflex. :biggrin:













New arm for for HID reader.


----------



## John Valdes

gnuuser said:


> install peppermint 8 or 9
> its a bit of a learning curve (but not that hard) and tweaking but you will have a killer fast system.
> (the most tweaking you will need to do is configuring commercial dvd playback)
> you can download lots of programs to customize and they are free
> Including the peppermint os.



I can barely operate win10....lol
Thanks for the help gnuuser.
Today I ran a diagnostics and I was missing a couple drivers. I downloaded and installed those and its running fine. For now? :sad: 

Thanks bro.




gpop said:


> @ john.
> You should try malewarebytes it will remove alot of unwanted spy ware. You dont have to pay or load extra crap to use it. Been my goto program for years



I have the premium version on both PC's. Thanks


----------



## dmxtothemax

the very latest in modern technology !


Still going decades on !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Today I had been working on my tan and catching some fish!


----------



## gnuuser

John Valdes said:


> I can barely operate win10....lol
> Thanks for the help gnuuser.
> Today I ran a diagnostics and I was missing a couple drivers. I downloaded and installed those and its running fine. For now? :sad:
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the premium version on both PC's. Thanks


your welcome!


----------



## Going_Commando

I'm off until next Monday, but spent yesterday troubleshooting a 60 HP dc motor and drive setup. Turns out the field windings are failing so we yanked it yesterday afternoon using creative applications of levers, blocks, a come-along, an engine hoist, and a loader. This morning its off to the motor shop.


----------



## gnuuser

repairing and installing some lights similar to this


----------



## flyboy

gnuuser said:


> repairing and installing some lights similar to this


Is that a volunteer firefighter light bar?


----------



## gnuuser

flyboy said:


> Is that a volunteer firefighter light bar?


yes some of them get damaged during storms so i save the good parts to fix others and save the guys a little cash
Im a volunteer myself (fire police and rescue) 
cant do interior fire fighting due to me heart problem (dammit):vs_mad:
i also work on the large lightbar systems and restore vintage ones too


----------



## trentonmakes

My first ever service!
On an aluminum ladder to boot!!

Nervous as hell but excited at the same time. Feel like its a big notch in the belt!










Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickshaker

trentonmakes said:


> My first ever service!
> On an aluminum ladder to boot!!
> 
> Nervous as hell but excited at the same time. Feel like its a big notch in the belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I think I got two mosquito bites just from looking at that picture.


----------



## Jlarson

I get to j box 5, 4Cx4/0 MC-HL cables


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Today I had been working on my tan and catching some fish!



What kind of fish? Boat or dock?




Going_Commando said:


> I'm off until next Monday, but spent yesterday troubleshooting a 60 HP dc motor and drive setup. Turns out the field windings are failing so we yanked it yesterday afternoon using creative applications of levers, blocks, a come-along, an engine hoist, and a loader. This morning its off to the motor shop.



HP? I hope you have the time to wait on that motor. Thats a few day of repairs. Did they have a spare?

Faster than armature repair, but still quite involved. Might as well have them inspect and check everything while they have it.


----------



## Bird dog

John Valdes said:


> Might as well have them inspect and check everything while they have it.


One time we sent out a large washer motor to be rewound(?). Got the thing back & reinstalled. They didn't replace the thermodisc. Yeah had to rip it back out. I was not happy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> What kind of fish? Boat or dock?



Keep in mind I am very new to fishing with a pole. I have a very long history of using a Hawaiian sling and or spear gun to get fish. 

My knowledge of fish types is limited to the ones i like to shoot (bass, fluke, flounder, weaks, bonita).

The decent sized ones I get off the dock are speckled trout I'm told. Off the boat there are plenty of cobia, red drum, black drum, striped bass (rock fish),tautog, flounder, and speckled trout.


----------



## MikeFL

As rural as your area is, I'm sure you know where Cherrystone is. Circa 1982 I caught a 8' cobia out in the bay right off Cherrystone. We were dumb enough to go out there in my buddy's 16' whatever it was. Young and dumb all the way.

We catch some nice cobia down here as well.


----------



## trentonmakes

Got to spend some time here doing landscape lights.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson

Spliced and buttoned up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> As rural as your area is, I'm sure you know where Cherrystone is. Circa 1982 I caught a 8' cobia out in the bay right off Cherrystone. We were dumb enough to go out there in my buddy's 16' whatever it was. Young and dumb all the way.
> 
> We catch some nice cobia down here as well.


Sure do know it, it's @28 miles south from me.

8' sounds like a fish story!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Got to spend some time here doing landscape lights.


Where is that?


----------



## trentonmakes

Allenhurst area....

Im going to bring a fishing pole too work one day, and binoculars!
Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes

MikeFL said:


> As rural as your area is, I'm sure you know where Cherrystone is. Circa 1982 I caught a 8' cobia out in the bay right off Cherrystone. We were dumb enough to go out there in my buddy's 16' whatever it was. Young and dumb all the way.
> We catch some nice cobia down here as well.




Never met a cobia that big. When I worked on the boat out of Sunny Isles, (N. Miami Beach) Cobia was a big thing. Good sport fish.

I rather catch mutton/red snapper. Best cooked whole. Yum Yum!
Our bread and butter was king mackerel. I don't like it unless its made into fish dip.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Sure do know it, it's @28 miles south from me.
> 8' sounds like a fish story!



Me too. Never saw one 8'. But who knows?




trentonmakes said:


> Allenhurst area....
> Im going to bring a fishing pole too work one day, and binoculars!
> Lol
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk



When I worked for S. Fl. Water Mgmt. Dist, we kept our poles behind the seat of our truck.
Fished almost every day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Allenhurst area....
> 
> Im going to bring a fishing pole too work one day, and binoculars!
> Lol


Oh it's a private house I was thinking beach club and was trying to place it.

I know Allenhurst beach very well, have worked on just about every house on that small strip of beachfront and the beach club.

Great fluke fishing right in the surf there.

I used to spear them with my knife and flip them in my mesh bag skin diving.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Never met a cobia that big. When I worked on the boat out of Sunny Isles, (N. Miami Beach) Cobia was a big thing. Good sport fish.
> 
> *I've seen some 4' long while diving but nothing close to 8'.*
> 
> 
> I rather catch mutton/red snapper. Best cooked whole. Yum Yum!
> Our bread and butter was king mackerel. I don't like it unless its made into fish dip.
> 
> *Mackerel is way too oily for my tastes, I spear a couple years back and hated the smell cooking it. What is mutton?*
> 
> 
> Me too. Never saw one 8'. But who knows?
> 
> *There was a girl here that caught a huge one here in the news a while back and it's was like 40#.
> *
> 
> 
> When I worked for S. Fl. Water Mgmt. Dist, we kept our poles behind the seat of our truck.
> Fished almost every day.


*LOL, I never carried a fishing pole but I often had a 12ga shotgun or bow in the van during deer seasons.*


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Largest cobia ever caught on a rod was 140+ pounds and doesn't look more than 7' long to me.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh it's a private house I was thinking beach club and was trying to place it.
> 
> I know Allenhurst beach very well, have worked on just about every house on that small strip of beachfront and the beach club.
> 
> Great fluke fishing right in the surf there.
> 
> I used to spear them with my knife and flip them in my mesh bag skin diving.


I used to go flukin just off the beach there! Always did pretty good

We did a couple beach clubs and a couple temples around there along with a bunch of private homes.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

John Valdes said:


> Never met a cobia that big. When I worked on the boat out of Sunny Isles, (N. Miami Beach) Cobia was a big thing. Good sport fish.
> 
> I rather catch mutton/red snapper. Best cooked whole. Yum Yum!
> Our bread and butter was king mackerel. I don't like it unless its made into fish dip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Never saw one 8'. But who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked for S. Fl. Water Mgmt. Dist, we kept our poles behind the seat of our truck.
> Fished almost every day.


Thats a great way to turn even a bad day into a good day!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I used to go flukin just off the beach there! Always did pretty good
> 
> We did a couple beach clubs and a couple temples around there along with a bunch of private homes.


That is the area (Deal, Loch Arbour, Allenhurst, Elberon) that my BIL and I worked in constantly.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is the area (Deal, Loch Arbour, Allenhurst, Elberon) that my BIL and I worked in constantly.


Nice area but I have a love/hate relationship with it. 
Its nice working along the beach, but driving around anywheres there I may end up on the front page one day! Lol

Lots of eye candy around there too!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Nice area but I have a love/hate relationship with it.
> Its nice working along the beach, but driving around anywheres there I may end up on the front page one day! Lol
> 
> Lots of eye candy around there too!


I dated a fair amount of girls from the area.


----------



## triden

Bringing some analog I/O back via 900mhz radios


----------



## micromind

It's Saturday, I'll be building fence at my daughters house. 

Same thing tomorrow.......


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> *LOL, I never carried a fishing pole but I often had a 12ga shotgun or bow in the van during deer seasons.*



Mutton snapper and red snapper are both in the snapper family and they look very similar. Same species.
The only difference is the mutton is not a bright red, but an almost pink appearance with a black dot on the back end like a red drum has.
In the keys and in South Florida waters, mutton are most common. On the west coast of Florida is where you will find large red snapper populations.
Both are incredibly good to eat with the hog nose snapper taking top honors.
Have you ever seen the snapper spawn on TV. Gulf of Mexico off the Brazilian coast? Unreal. There are so many, you don't feel bad for taking any out of the water.




trentonmakes said:


> Thats a great way to turn even a bad day into a good day!



That's why the pay was so bad. The working conditions were excellent. I have never worked anywhere in my life like that place.


No direct supervision and you make your own daily schedule.
Typical day was drive (brand new truck with AC) into the local district facility, pick up helper, listen to short morning meeting, then off to breakfast, then to tackle shop if required, lunch, back to facility, fill out daily report and to drop off my helper.
This is one more job had I given it time, would have been a great retirement, better pay not to mention how fun the job was.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Mutton snapper and red snapper are both in the snapper family and they look very similar. Same species.
> The only difference is the mutton is not a bright red, but an almost pink appearance with a black dot on the back end like a red drum has.
> In the keys and in South Florida waters, mutton are most common. On the west coast of Florida is where you will find large red snapper populations.
> Both are incredibly good to eat with the hog nose snapper taking top honors.
> Have you ever seen the snapper spawn on TV. Gulf of Mexico off the Brazilian coast? Unreal. There are so many, you don't feel bad for taking any out of the water.


I have to look up 'mutton' snapper, the only mutton I know is sheep meat.


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have to look up 'mutton' snapper, the only mutton I know is sheep meat.



Here ya go Mac. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutton_snapper


And Red Snapper: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_red_snapper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Here ya go Mac. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutton_snapper


Oh man, I had no clue they were good eating. I have seen those a million times around rock pile sand jetties while scuba diving. 

Had I only known.


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh man, I had no clue they were good eating. I have seen those a million times around rock pile sand jetties while scuba diving.
> 
> Had I only known.



One look from a pro spear fisherman and you did not know?
Its no different than a red snapper.
All snapper is great to eat. Ever see a Hog Snapper down there while spear fishing?
If you only speared fished up north then I can see?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> One look from a pro spear fisherman and you did not know?
> Its no different than a red snapper.
> All snapper is great to eat. Ever see a Hog Snapper down there while spear fishing?
> If you only speared fished up north then I can see?


I spearfished mostly in NJ, around jetties and wrecks. 

There was always fluke, black bass, bonito, tautog, striped bass, flounder, and weaks so I never really bothered with much else. Never took more than I'd eat myself that night or the following day.


----------



## John M.

Could we keep these posts business? Its disturbing scrolling through these and wading through all the off-trade junk to get what you want.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John M. said:


> Could we keep these posts business? Its disturbing scrolling through these and wading through all the off-trade junk to get what you want.


Geez, lighten up ol' boy it isn't in the business section....

today I'm working on staying dry as it's pouring out!


----------



## MikeFL

Working on catching dinner is a legitimate reply to "What are you working on today?"


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> I spearfished mostly in NJ, around jetties and wrecks.
> 
> There was always fluke, black bass, bonito, tautog, striped bass, flounder, and weaks so I never really bothered with much else. Never took more than I'd eat myself that night or the following day.



What did you do with the Bonito?
On the boat, we used the shiny bellies for trolling rigs and they rest got ground up for chum.
I understand some people eat bonito. But it did not look appealing to me and no one I know ate them.
They are pound for pound one of the hardest fighting fish in the ocean.
I learned that the hard way when I got one on the line and I had a medium size spinner reel and rod.


----------



## sbrn33

John M. said:


> Could we keep these posts business? Its disturbing scrolling through these and wading through all the off-trade junk to get what you want.


You are welcome to go to Holts.


----------



## Bird dog

@MechanicalDVR
Here's a fish your size...:biggrin:
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018...t-great-white-deep-blue-caught-on-camera.html


----------



## wildleg

I thought bone heads were only good for catching marlin and such on the fast troll.


----------



## flyboy

I need to figure out what to with my barn that collapsed on Saturday.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## nrp3

That suffering from preexisting condtions?


----------



## flyboy

nrp3 said:


> That suffering from preexisting condtions?


The wind blew it down. :whistling2:


----------



## trentonmakes

Roughing this out in the sweltering humidity!

Theres plans for it, some of the rooms, IMO, need minimum 6 lights maybe 8 but they only show 4. 

It is what it is.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky

flyboy said:


> I need to figure out what to with my barn that collapsed on Saturday.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Got any Amish around? Some will take it apart for the wood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> What did you do with the Bonito?
> On the boat, we used the shiny bellies for trolling rigs and they rest got ground up for chum.
> I understand some people eat bonito. But it did not look appealing to me and no one I know ate them.
> They are pound for pound one of the hardest fighting fish in the ocean.
> I learned that the hard way when I got one on the line and I had a medium size spinner reel and rod.


Fillet them an marinade them in lime juice, Worcestershire, and melted butter for 3-4 hours and then grill them.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fillet them an marinade them in lime juice, Worcestershire, and melted butter for 3-4 hours and then grill them.



That is close to my steak marinade!

1/2 lemon, worcestshire, cayenne, red pepper flakes, garlic/onion powder, and a beer.
I add fresh basil to it

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> That is close to my steak marinade!
> 
> 1/2 lemon, worcestshire, cayenne, red pepper flakes, garlic/onion powder, and a beer.
> I add fresh basil to it


Do you taste the lemon?

Never used lemon with beef.


----------



## flyboy

drsparky said:


> Got any Amish around? Some will take it apart for the wood.


Got a guy coming over on Thursday to take a look.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you taste the lemon?
> 
> Never used lemon with beef.


Nope!

I pat it dry and season it before throwing on the grill. I use this marinade on tougher cuts like london broils. Lemon just tenderizes it, only an hour or 2 then its ready to go!



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

flyboy said:


> Got a guy coming over on Thursday to take a look.


Is he Amish?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut

sbrn33 said:


> You are welcome to go to Holts.


I think he may be onto something. I think I'm disturbed too :surprise:


And I think ET is to blame :vs_laugh:






:vs_whistle:


----------



## tjb

Stop talking about not trade! I hate everything! I’m taking my toys and going home!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Nope!
> 
> I pat it dry and season it before throwing on the grill. I use this marinade on tougher cuts like london broils. Lemon just tenderizes it, only an hour or 2 then its ready to go!


Sounds good!

I only use lemon with fish or poultry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> @MechanicalDVR
> Here's a fish your size...:biggrin:
> http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018...t-great-white-deep-blue-caught-on-camera.html


Wow!

I can honestly say there are very few things I fear but meeting that at depth would be one of them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> I think he may be onto something. I think I'm disturbed too :surprise:
> 
> 
> And I think ET is to blame :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_whistle:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW

flyboy said:


> I need to figure out what to with my barn that collapsed on Saturday.


----------



## flyboy

MTW said:


>


:vs_rightHere:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> :vs_rightHere:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you taste the lemon?
> Never used lemon with beef.



Growing up in a Cuban Italian home, the Cuban side used lime and or lemon on all meats and fish.
Lemon is very important in Greek cooking.


Gotta be a little careful as the acid in lemons and limes can sort of cook the meat. Serveche is cooked with lime juice for example.


----------



## tjb

You mean “cooked BY lime juice” right?


----------



## trentonmakes

John Valdes said:


> Growing up in a Cuban Italian home, the Cuban side used lime and or lemon on all meats and fish.
> Lemon is very important in Greek cooking.
> 
> 
> Gotta be a little careful as the acid in lemons and limes can sort of cook the meat. Serveche is cooked with lime juice for example.


I dunno about cooking, but marinate too long and it will ruin the texture.
Thats why I only do 2 hours max on thicker cuts.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy

trentonmakes said:


> Is he Amish?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


No, he's Russian.


----------



## 460 Delta

Redoing a dust collector, it hasn’t worked in a couple years. 
Out with the old and in with the gold.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Growing up in a Cuban Italian home, the Cuban side used lime and or lemon on all meats and fish.
> Lemon is very important in Greek cooking.
> 
> 
> Gotta be a little careful as the acid in lemons and limes can sort of cook the meat. Serveche is cooked with lime juice for example.


Oh I'm well aware.

Lemon is also big in some Sicilian dishes but I prefer the taste of lime with beef, veal, and goose breast.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I dunno about cooking, but marinate too long and it will ruin the texture.
> Thats why I only do 2 hours max on thicker cuts.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


I have done bonito up to 4 hours with great results.


Chicken breasts I marinade over night all the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> No, he's Russian.


Oh no, you're meeting with a Russian?


Not you too?


How un American!


Just ask 360lax


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have done bonito up to 4 hours with great results.
> 
> 
> Chicken breasts I marinade over night all the time.


1 hour brine!

Water Salt sugar cayenne thyme pepper granulated garlic

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> 1 hour brine!
> 
> Water Salt sugar cayenne thyme pepper granulated garlic


Interesting...


----------



## Jlarson

Waiting on the concrete crew...


----------



## MTW

Jlarson said:


> Waiting on the concrete crew...


It's what....130 degrees there now? :surprise:


----------



## John Valdes

tjb said:


> You mean “cooked BY lime juice” right?



I guess its all about how you read it. I like your way better! By lime! :wink:




trentonmakes said:


> I dunno about cooking, but marinate too long and it will ruin the texture.
> Thats why I only do 2 hours max on thicker cuts.



Agree, I rarely use citrus unless I'm making Cuban roast pork. Sometimes with tasteless, useless chicken breast. Sour orange is traditional for Cuban pork roast. Lime and lemon together can be used as a substitute.
Citrus draws out blood/moisture and discolors meats and fish. This produces a cooked appearance. While its not really cooked, it looks like it is and the texture is more like cooked. Like you said.
Serveche is the best example I got.......


----------



## Jlarson

MTW said:


> Jlarson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the concrete crew...
> 
> 
> 
> It's what....130 degrees there now?
Click to expand...

That's what's called good planning lol

It was decided this morning that the pour was getting put off till the second job of the day. Not good when it's 95 out and the sun isnt up yet


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting...


You'll never eat dry chicken again

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rora

Repairing an 1/8" audio aux cord for an operator, which was surprisingly difficult since it was broken at the connector and the wires are very thin.

I've found if you're willing to do stuff like that, they're less likely to see you as the scary maintenance guy who will taddle on them if they tell you what really happened/what they messed up. Makes the troubleshooting a lot easier!


----------



## John Valdes

Mowed 1.6 acres of grass. Very hilly and bumpy. Sometimes quite dusty.
Weed eated a bit ( I use generic roundup instead/where I can), blew off the patio, driveway and front porch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> Agree, I rarely use citrus unless I'm making Cuban roast pork. Sometimes with tasteless, useless chicken breast. Sour orange is traditional for Cuban pork roast. Lime and lemon together can be used as a substitute.
> Citrus draws out blood/moisture and discolors meats and fish. This produces a cooked appearance. While its not really cooked, it looks like it is and the texture is more like cooked. Like you said.
> Serveche is the best example I got.......


Sometimes with tough cuts of meat you want that citric acid to break down the fibers to 'soften' and tenderize the meat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> You'll never eat dry chicken again


I really don't cook my chicken til it's dry. 

But then again it's rare for me to actually grill it on a BBQ grill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

if I wasn't swamped yesterday I'd have posted in this thread.

Came down to make breakfast to a flooded kitchen floor. My refrig has the worst design I've seen as the drain line is inside the freezer compartment and when it clogs (freezes up) you can only tell when it floods the floor.

Ice builds up as well and the bottom drawer gets frozen in place.

Has happened three times in 8 years.


----------



## MikeFL

What brand? You can't hack something to overcome that?


----------



## stiffneck

The highs and lows...


----------



## Stickshaker

Jlarson said:


> That's what's called good planning lol
> 
> It was decided this morning that the pour was getting put off till the second job of the day. Not good when it's 95 out and the sun isnt up yet


I don't know how you guys do it. My Minnesota Norwegian belly lard would render right through my pores and I'd be a pile of firewood by break time.


----------



## JRaef

drsparky said:


> Built a shed in the back yard over the last two weekends. My back is telling me I'm to old and fat to be shingling a roof, even a small one. I still need to make a ramp.


 LOL, I built that exact same shed in my back yard 20 years ago. I added another larger window on the end, interior walls with insulation, lights, plugs and an A/C unit. I used it for my office for 10 years. But now it's just a place to stuff the junk I don't want the wifey to know I still have, because she will never go in there.


I hear you on the roofing part. It had been so long since I had swung a hammer that much that at the end of the day, I got really sloppy and ended up smashing my thumb really bad. 20 years later and I still have a "dead zone" in the center of it; no nerves survived there.


----------



## MTW

I know 360max wasn't doing electrical work today, or any other day for that matter. Why, you ask? He's a paid troll.


----------



## John M.

Today I was working in a dairy barn that has had no cows in for the last month. farmer is getting the farm ready to sell. There are rats running everywhere in the barn and about 6" of manure on the floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I know 360max wasn't doing electrical work today, or any other day for that matter. Why, you ask? He's a paid troll.


We should all just block him and let him ramble to himself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I spent a lot of time today trying not to lose my patience.


----------



## drsparky

JRaef said:


> LOL, I built that exact same shed in my back yard 20 years ago. I added another larger window on the end, interior walls with insulation, lights, plugs and an A/C unit. I used it for my office for 10 years. But now it's just a place to stuff the junk I don't want the wifey to know I still have, because she will never go in there.
> 
> 
> I hear you on the roofing part. It had been so long since I had swung a hammer that much that at the end of the day, I got really sloppy and ended up smashing my thumb really bad. 20 years later and I still have a "dead zone" in the center of it; no nerves survived there.


I bought a coil nailer, makes it a lot easier on the thumbs.


----------



## tjb

MechanicalDVR said:


> We should all just block him and let him ramble to himself.




Is that why it seems nobody talks to me any more?

Hello?


----------



## gpop

lacing and landing a bunch of 16g in a cold room. Soap on the cable makes it feel colder than it really is.
On a good note the cable gets stiffer when its cold so at least its not spring back in to ball causing knots.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tjb said:


> Is that why it seems nobody talks to me any more?
> 
> Hello?


Not that I'm aware of bro!


----------



## J F Go

Cutting over a service today. Mostly waiting for city inspection and Emera to show up. Playing on the phone mostly, LOL.


----------



## tjb

Cat generator for a small school, also adding a few panels here and there.


----------



## Going_Commando

Today I'm moving around lights in a machine shop so they are actually over machines. Boring as heck. Plus its all off of a death machine, also known as a 12' stepladder. I really wish the arseholes that put the lights in oroginally had followed some kind of pattern for circuiting so I could actually shut stuff off. Also working up a parts list for using a plc and hmi to monitor bearing temps for a hydro plant that will also eventually run the plant (600kw mini hydro). Automation direct all the things!


----------



## MikeFL

One day all those lights will hover and we'll just tell them where to go.

We are adjusting lighting all the time as processes evolve.


----------



## readydave8

troubleshooting non-working lites in house started by DIY HO who died before completing

Taps at 3/way switches almost appeared to be made at random

$$$$ yeah keep on doing your own wiring to save cost of hiring electrician! Fixing pays better than competitive bidding new work ever did:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ctsparky93

Terminated 10 sets of 600 mcm al 3p 4w for a 3000amp bus duck tap box. 1 more to go . Will get a picture tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke

I am doing my least favorite thing to do, going over a stack of resumes and then heading to Calgary to do interviews.


----------



## John M.

Got a call from a dog groomer...two receptacles arent working. I got there, customers says 'First one is in the bathroom" (red flag) Sure enough, tripped GFI. Next one is in room next to the restroom (2nd red flag). Yep, that one works.


----------



## trentonmakes

John M. said:


> Got a call from a dog groomer...two receptacles arent working. I got there, customers says 'First one is in the bathroom" (red flag) Sure enough, tripped GFI. Next one is in room next to the restroom (2nd red flag). Yep, that one works.


Lol
You at least show them how to reset the gfi?

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## John M.

trentonmakes said:


> Lol
> You at least show them how to reset the gfi?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Yes, I did. She said "I dont touch those things". Oh well, I tried.


----------



## JRaef

Waiting on the outcome of my bid to do 3 x 4000HP 4160V VFDs and 7 x 2250HP 4160V soft starters. Pins and needles...


----------



## MikeFL

JRaef said:


> Waiting on the outcome of my bid to do 3 x 4000HP 4160V VFDs and 7 x 2250HP 4160V soft starters. Pins and needles...


Can you say what kind of project it is? I'm trying to imagine that application.


----------



## Ctsparky93

finished up and random stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

John M. said:


> Yes, I did. She said "I dont touch those things". Oh well, I tried.


Sign here please.


----------



## Zog

Finishing up some vacuum breakers


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Looking for work, and working on the VFD for the Walker Turner Radial Drill Press


----------



## lighterup

I got red tagged for not using photo electric combo Smoke/Co detectors outside the
bedrooms (i used Ion)....so I went back and swapped them out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What else would I go to another state for......? 

Military base R&R.


----------



## JRaef

MikeFL said:


> Can you say what kind of project it is? I'm trying to imagine that application.


 Blowing bubbles in turds... lots of them.


Right now, most of the 2000-2250HP blowers are engine driven. But last year, they put in a system to collect the methane from the turd farm and use it to generate electricity. Now they have plenty of "free" electricity and they are going to use it to power their blowers and get rid of the big diesel engines.


The 4,000HP blowers are being run from old GE Synchronous motors and controllers that were built in 1955, so both are becoming a maintenance nightmare. They are replacing the synchronous motors and controllers with standard (as if 4,000HP is standard) induction motors and VFDs.


Got written commitments last night from both of the qualified bidders that they are using my number. But from experience, I know those commitments are not worth the paper they are written on. I'm heading over to the bid opening right now to see what goes down.


The picture on the cover of this is almost exactly what the 4,000HP units look like.
https://pumps.rapidservice.com/Asset/roots_b_prod_catalogf.pdf


Oh, and because they can't stop everyone from pooping while they do this, it has to be done in stages so this project will take 5 years. payment terms are nasty though, the City doesn't want to pay it all until AFTER the last one is up and running, with about 20% held back. That's going to cost them a lot more than they think, because we are all building in the cost of the money into our pricing. It's significant...


----------



## Jlarson

I created various unistrut crafts like this..


----------



## LARMGUY

lighterup said:


> I got red tagged for not using photo electric combo Smoke/Co detectors outside the
> bedrooms (i used Ion)....so I went back and swapped them out.


ION's have a bad reputation. I'm surprised they still make them. They respond 30 to 90 seconds faster than photos in fast flame fires but 20 to 50 *minutes *slower in a smoldering fire. In some tests, 25% of them failed to activate at all compared to 100% of the photos tested.


----------



## LARMGUY

Well chit!


----------



## trentonmakes

LARMGUY said:


> Well chit!


Its only flat on the bottom! Lol

That sucks!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

You’re supposed to snap the drill bit off after putting it in!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Well chit!


Why do some guys on the job hate you is the real question?


----------



## lighterup

LARMGUY said:


> ION's have a bad reputation. I'm surprised they still make them. They respond 30 to 90 seconds faster than photos in fast flame fires but 20 to 50 *minutes *slower in a smoldering fire. In some tests, 25% of them failed to activate at all compared to 100% of the photos tested.


They should change the code to require Photo electric In NFPA 72
(2010 is what our residential code is listed as)...

I looked and the only place I could find was within 10' of the kitchen 
cooking appliance.

I'm 100% on board for "early warning" that works ...just make it the 
code so there's no confusion

As far as ION being sub par , I know there's a discussion about this 
at the state level...fire department marshals are pushing for photo
electric tech , but others are arguing that it does not pick up on
certain materials burning vs ION can.


----------



## brian john

3rd Blowup in a week on this one an electrician tried to install a 3 pole 480 CB, with NO PPE in a switchboard with sticker NO SAFE LEVEL OF PPE available.

Lots of damage, no idea what happened to him he left the site.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Spent last night working on an antique electro-pneumatic control system...tons oh lead paint fun!


----------



## mitch65

This one and 19 more just like it then 25 light standards along a town walking path. Got 20 plugged in the ground in 2 days then trenched in the cable, spliced and backfilled in 3. Town is supplying lights and poles. Found out all but 5 are not coming until October. Had to make bolt down plywood covers so the meth heads don't come along and steal the copper at each base.


----------



## trentonmakes

Hung a transfer switch and ct cabinet, watched a backhoe dig up some pvc that was never glued so I could glue it together and pull some wire, bounced around to several other jobs to button things up.

Somewhere in there I managed to eek out 10 minutes too meet up with another awesome electrician[emoji106]

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Was supposed to work today, got a text late last night that was cancelled. 

Sister calls this morning to come finish her kitchen, I get there and theres no tile, and no countertops. WTF...what can I do??? Lol

I hung her under cabinet lights and put in outlets for micro and dishwasher. Told her to call me when everything else is done!




Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

Playing at the pond with the boy. 










No place I’d rather be.


----------



## 460 Delta

Another air compressor, this one had a 7 1/2 hp motor on it instead of a 10 hp like it should. The motor was running at 140% capacity, that’s not a problem is it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Today I'm playing online, yesterday was catching up on sleep from a week of 7/14s playing with old electro-pneumatics being changed over to a DDC system.


----------



## 460 Delta

Cut my teeth on Sylvania pneumatic on delay relays. Ahh the memories.


----------



## micromind

tjb said:


> Playing at the pond with the boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No place I’d rather be.


Few people will admit it or even realize it but he is learning way more out there with that boat than he ever will in any school.


----------



## micromind

460 Delta said:


> Another air compressor, this one had a 7 1/2 hp motor on it instead of a 10 hp like it should. The motor was running at 140% capacity, that’s not a problem is it?


As long as the service factor is 1.4 or higher, you'll be fine..........lol.

New 10HP or smaller motor pulley?

Or leave it go until it burns up?......


----------



## Tortuga

Watching the trains go by, working on a VRF system.


----------



## bostonPedro

No pics but I am working on running a conduit that was forgotten about. It connects 2 buildings and 2 other areas together at the fire command centers at the 2 entrances and will basically be 2 small wires for a contact that will shunt trip the 2 generators if so desired by fire department 
Pain in the ass because I am working on a lift 30 feet up, alone and have to use racks already installed for most of the the 400 foot run so I have to match bends of conduits installed, core a hole, go up a riser with conduits already installed, work around duct work and sprinkler lines installed on some parts, sit on cans to pipe over them and all for 2 wires in an over sized pipe to boot. Could be 3/4 but fire department wants 1 1/4 so thats what needs to be ran. Been 2 days so far maybe 2 more to go until I am done maybe less.....better be a new core bit :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Cut my teeth on Sylvania pneumatic on delay relays. Ahh the memories.


This building was circa WWII and all the controls reflected that era. Had to chisel the 3/8"-5/8" of enamel paint off many of the cabinets just to get them open.


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> This building was circa WWII and all the controls reflected that era. Had to chisel the 3/8"-5/8" of enamel paint off many of the cabinets just to get them open.


Pics or it didn't happen!
Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Finished up a rough and got my 2nd overhead service under my belt.

Was much more comfortable this time around, still cautious, but comfortable.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta

micromind said:


> As long as the service factor is 1.4 or higher, you'll be fine..........lol.
> 
> New 10HP or smaller motor pulley?
> 
> Or leave it go until it burns up?......


Brand new Baldor 10HP 4 pole 215T to be exact. After some looking, I figured out that the original motor had been replaced at some point with the 213T 
7 1/2 HP. The former owners of these plants ran them into the ground and if it would remotely fit, it was good enough. I moved the starter for this unit into the MCC and had trouble tripping the overloads because I sized them for a normal load, I tong metered it and saw what a overload it was carrying and knew it had to be fixed. 
Fun fact, I load up and a field mechanic calls that a ash auger motor released the smoke and could I come tomorrow to look at it. I tell him send a pic of the motor tag so I can get the info, it's a 213T 7 1/2 HP motor, I call him and say yeah I've got one on the truck as we speak, I'll be up tomorrow and swap it out.:surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> Lol


LMAO!

In that building cellphones, cameras, or anything that could take a pic is strictly forbidden.

I like my freedom way too much to play any of those games with armed military security.


Best I could do:


----------



## readydave8

resi service calls

1st one was refrigerator kicking breaker

it was tied to one leg of 30 amp dryer breaker, even tho panel had mt spaces, added breaker to solve

dryer circuit tripping because of window unit AC added from dryer recep, went outside to male cord cap and from there female cordcap to AC recep, unhooked and ran AC circuit

interesting 1st 1 1/4 hour of day!


----------



## readydave8

3rd of day was mobile home panel, typical 4-space MLP nippled under meter on pole. our work was going to be easier if we could have meter pulled

10:30-arrived at job, called Ga Power local operations office (and so avoided voicemail menu)

12:00- really wanted meter pulled long enough for 2 crimps, everything else finished, sat down for break

12:20- Ga Power returned phone call, put me on hold for 5 minutes, then agreed to send meter man

1:00-meterman arrived

1:10-operations office gave him permission to pull meter. I told him he could save return trip if he'd wait, we'd be ready in 5 minutes

1:16-ready to have meter set

1:40-operations office gave him permission to set meter

Final Score: work took 2 hours, Ga Pwr took 1 hour (1/3 of total)


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> Brand new Baldor 10HP 4 pole 215T to be exact. After some looking, I figured out that the original motor had been replaced at some point with the 213T
> 7 1/2 HP. The former owners of these plants ran them into the ground and if it would remotely fit, it was good enough. I moved the starter for this unit into the MCC and had trouble tripping the overloads because I sized them for a normal load, I tong metered it and saw what a overload it was carrying and knew it had to be fixed.
> Fun fact, I load up and a field mechanic calls that a ash auger motor released the smoke and could I come tomorrow to look at it. I tell him send a pic of the motor tag so I can get the info, it's a 213T 7 1/2 HP motor, I call him and say yeah I've got one on the truck as we speak, I'll be up tomorrow and swap it out.:surprise:


We have a piston compressor that many years ago someone replaced the motor with a 15hp 3600 instead of a 10hp 1800. No one seems to care so they said run it to failure and we will replace the complete unit. Still running today.


----------



## Jlarson

Started power, data and leak detection for a fuel station refit.


----------



## LARMGUY

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/1980s-poor-mans-duct-detectors-264544/


Sorry, forgot about this thread. Shoulda been posted in here.


----------



## 460 Delta

Getting ready to lock out tag out on this old girl, and change out a motor.


----------



## lighterup

I wanna work in Hawaii with Mikey , but he don't like me.


----------



## sbrn33

460 Delta said:


> Getting ready to lock out tag out on this old girl, and change out a motor.


Why open so much up just to change a motor?


----------



## 460 Delta

To test that the breaker is truly off in the off position before I lock it out, and because this is a sorta show and tell thread.


----------



## gpop

Hilti with a 3" diamond core bit drilling a 8" thick wall 14' feet up on scaffolding. 

Some days you get lucky and some days you hit rebar. I put the trainee on the drill after i caught him on facebook. 

We have a pool going that the trainee will be a no show tomorrow as there are 2 more holes to cut.


----------



## micromind

Just got home from a 3 week trip to an oil refining plant in Jackson Ms. 

This was suppose dot be the final start-up and all went well except the 500HP hydrogen compressor would trip out on high discharge temp before it got up to pressure. 

My next trip will be right after Labor Day........


----------



## emtnut

micromind said:


> Just got home from a 3 week trip to an oil refining plant in Jackson Ms.
> 
> This was suppose dot be the final start-up and all went well except the 500HP hydrogen compressor would trip out on high discharge temp before it got up to pressure.
> 
> My next trip will be right after Labor Day........


That's a long way from home ! They fly out the specialist for this ?? :wink:


----------



## SISYPHUS

I madee a new genny interface with an old ATS today

much to the credit of tech support


----------



## micromind

emtnut said:


> That's a long way from home ! They fly out the specialist for this ?? :wink:


I designed and built the control panel and connected the instrumentation on this plant while it was being constructed so they flew me out for the start-up. 

Of course, there are local guys who are even better than I am but it's not easy to find them so it pays to have a guy they already know on site.


----------



## emtnut

I've been keeping busy with a couple of contracts I have going, but being retired lets me try new schtuff !

New ensuite at my daughters place. Grout isn't on the tiles yet, still a lot of work to do.... but it's getting there.
I'll post another pic when it's all done.


----------



## macmikeman

I know what I'm doing tomorrow. Taking the damn unnecessary plywood down off the 18 windows......................



Good though..


----------



## Jlarson

Ready to run pipe out to sumps. And our mess of **** we hauled down lol


----------



## Jlarson

Started the interior of the site control building. Notice the large amount of wall space...ugh...


----------



## MTW

Topaz fittings.


----------



## Jlarson

Better then Halex and whatnot, actually current topaz is pretty good.


----------



## MTW

Jlarson said:


> Better then Halex and whatnot, actually current topaz is pretty good.


Good to know, it used to be absolute junk. The one supply house I use a lot is phasing out the Eaton/Crouse Hinds fittings in favor of Topaz now.


----------



## Jlarson

It's pretty much become Topaz for EMT/RMC, Eaton/CH for Ex stuff, and Arlington for MC and cable for me for the most part unless it's something special. Been using a lot of Remke for large cord grips and jacketed MC fittings too.


----------



## Service Call

Just put the finishing touches on this. 
29 8w LED’s. 36 VDC. 250’ from power supply to first fixture and 400’ to last fixture. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

Service Call said:


> Just put the finishing touches on this.
> 29 8w LED’s. 36 VDC. 250’ from power supply to first fixture and 400’ to last fixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## JuniorSparky

I am sitting at home because there is apparently no work for me. One week after I started. Way to start a new job eh ?


----------



## JRaef

JRaef said:


> Waiting on the outcome of my bid to do 3 x 4000HP 4160V VFDs and 7 x 2250HP 4160V soft starters. Pins and needles...


Well, we won! All of the GCs and MCs used us and named us on the bid form (we are a sub to the blower rebuilders separate from the ECs because these are being rebuilt on-site and they want the blower people to take responsibility). But the City would not share the bid forms at the bid opening so we just now found out who actually is getting the contract. There's a lot of site prep, civil and mechanical staging work that has to be done first because they have to keep the plant operating while this work is done, so we won't get a contract on the VFDs and RVSSs until probably January. But next year is going to be epic... I probably shouldn't say the actual dollars, but it's 7 figures.
:vs_OMG:


----------



## 460 Delta

Good for you jraef, I hope you make bank!


----------



## 460 Delta

Finished the building of this compressor and getting ready to give it a run in. Testing for leaks and squeaks. 
Pulled this beauty from her slumber, Cutler Hammer for the win.


----------



## LARMGUY

JuniorSparky said:


> I am sitting at home because there is apparently no work for me. One week after I started. Way to start a new job eh ?


Enjoy the weather while you can.


----------



## trentonmakes

Service for a house....









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220/221

Working on the drum intro to Def Leppard's *Rock Of Ages* :vs_cool:

Note: It's much harder than it appears.


----------



## trentonmakes

220/221 said:


> Working on the drum intro to Def Leppard's *Rock Of Ages* :vs_cool:
> 
> Note: It's much harder than it appears.


Pfffffftttttt....
At least you got 2 arms....lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3

Installed some Lithonia wafer lights and a closet light. Exciting stuff.


----------



## emtnut

trentonmakes said:


> Pfffffftttttt....
> At least you got 2 arms....lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh: :lol: :lol:

I literally LOL at that :biggrin:


----------



## Helmut

Orange and white
Orange
Green and white
Blue
Blue and white
Green
Brown and white
Brown



Only 300 more to go.


----------



## nrp3

Doing some data jacks?


----------



## Helmut

nrp3 said:


> Doing some data jacks?


You could say that..

Fingers hurt


----------



## nrp3

I bet. Talk about repetitive.


----------



## Signal1

T-568B, bet your eyes hurt too.


----------



## gpop

Helmut said:


> Orange and white
> Orange
> Green and white
> Blue
> Blue and white
> Green
> Brown and white
> Brown
> 
> 
> 
> Only 300 more to go.


For some reason i can never remember the order but i can do it backwards starting with the brown with out a problem. I then put the connector on upside down to keep the IT guys happy.


----------



## 460 Delta

Compressor install into a super tight agg room.


----------



## micromind

The bosses parents house......Ugh!!

I don'y know which is worse, the remodel of the new one or dealing with the complete idiot home inspector on the old one.


----------



## hodges

trentonmakes said:


> Service for a house....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Looks good but where is the meter.

Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

hodges said:


> Looks good but where is the meter.
> 
> Sent from my R1 PLUS using Tapatalk


Meter and transfer switch installed last week....next time im there I'll take pics

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

1.39MW solar installation starting up. They’re still driving the posts. For some reason, a company from a flat farmland state thought generic C posts would drive beautifully into the oh-so-flat granite state. Dummies. At least they’re not fixing it on my dime!










Maybe more pics tomorrow. 3500+ panels (modules). Wheeee. 

At least I’ve got a couple lulls, three four-wheelers, and a heated office trailer! Oh, and fifteen guys to do the actual work.


----------



## Chops146

Pump and cooling tower install for the nuke's discharge water. 4/0 welder wire parallel feeds. 110 - 355 foot pulls. 1½ down, 25½ to go.


----------



## LARMGUY

220/221 said:


> Working on the drum intro to Def Leppard's *Rock Of Ages* :vs_cool:
> 
> Note: It's much harder than it appears.







Yeah..... uhhh.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Clean up at an ongoing job.


----------



## Taz069

I wish to goodness I could share pics of this! Contractor did proper procedure for having everything spotted before commencement of pile placement. They hit a 4,000 amp resort secondary feed. Not a pretty picture. 80' drill went down to bedrock and pumped concrete into said hole on the way up. Pulled the secondary bushing loose out of a 750kva 3phase transformer, and the spike caused the 500 kva transformer next to it to produce improper voltage. How is that for a start? Please inform me how to share pics. My mobile is best. Thanks All.


----------



## tjb

Chops146 said:


> Pump and cooling tower install for the nuke's discharge water. 4/0 welder wire parallel feeds. 110 - 355 foot pulls. 1½ down, 25½ to go.




Seabrook?


----------



## MikeFL

LARMGUY said:


> https://youtu.be/sZKElE-Zu6U
> 
> Yeah..... uhhh.....


----------



## Chops146

tjb said:


> Seabrook?


Clinton.


----------



## <3electricity

Residential install in small houses in the burned neighborhood of coffey park , santa rosa, ca


----------



## Giqexove

99cents said:


> .....


It was interesting to look at the work sites of other electricians


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Another upgrade on a military facility on the waterfront.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Another upgrade on a military facility on the waterfront.


How often do you drive through the tube Mech? And how much is the toll these days? IIRC I paid $35 one way in the 1980's. I didn't have to take that route; I just wanted to take the scenic route. Is it still privately owned?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> How often do you drive through the tube Mech? And how much is the toll these days? IIRC I paid $35 one way in the 1980's. I didn't have to take that route; I just wanted to take the scenic route. Is it still privately owned?


Off season it's $13 one way and yes it's still privately owned. 


But I'm 360+/- miles north of NS Norfolk today.


----------



## micromind

Just got back home from working on an oil refining plant out of town. 

Sure feels good to be back but I doubt if it's my last trip there.........lol.


----------



## trentonmakes

trentonmakes said:


> Meter and transfer switch installed last week....next time im there I'll take pics
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


This is one down the road....haven't been back to the other yet.

Basicly same setup at both places.










Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents

Renovating a hoarder's house. Ugh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trying not to get windburn, tough job!


----------



## trentonmakes

Back there today....jcpl hooked up power

Im switching and plugging the mexican slaves living quarters and popping in trims.

Make your empanadas downstairs!
Lol

Yes, the service is attached to that pole! Lmao

They had a work order to, "fix", the pole....but not to disconnect temp service.









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

****inging goddamn mutha ****ers never hooked me up!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

I'm not working at all today........it's Nevada Day and most Nevada-based companies give their people today off. 

Nevada was admitted to the union on Halloween way back when and we've been celebrating it ever since.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Traveled back home today.


----------



## Signal1

micromind said:


> I'm not working at all today........it's Nevada Day and most Nevada-based companies give their people today off.
> 
> Nevada was admitted to the union on Halloween way back when and we've been celebrating it ever since.


Never hear of that but I like it. Kind of like our Patriot's Day, commemorating the Battle of Lexington and Concord, the start of the Revolution.

Happy Nevada Day.


----------



## Kevin

Removed the 6 inch cans and now waiting for drywall to put in some of those LED potlights. Ceiling fan where the skylight was.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Relocated the wire for the main bathroom light, fed the new light over the toilet on the ceiling from the wall light, and replaced the GFCI and switch with customer supplied material.

And yes I work Saturdays for some reason.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes

Post lights....


Lol

15ft poles...20ft by the house









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup

roughing in a new home....

I just wanna yellout , top of my voice..."_where all da white men at?!_"
(compliments of Blazing Saddles--ya know)

Probably better though ...not as many "TERRORISTS" on the job!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
(compliments of Don Lemon--ya know)


----------



## WorksOutOfaVan

I changed out my vans battery in the rain during the only 20 minutes it rained where I was at today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funksparky

Playing in the dirt! Doing U/G ducts for a Pad mount 500kva to 2 x 800A 120/208 services and 1 200A.


----------



## Forge Boyz

What is the orange pipe all about?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb

Playing in the mud! 1.39kVA array. Everything about this job has been wrong from the start! Especially the GC! Oh well. We’ll figure it out. I ain’t scared!


----------



## Funksparky

Forge Boyz said:


> What is the orange pipe all about?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


It’s for communications. 
Talk in one end. Listen at the other end. Works ok. 😉


----------



## macmikeman

Funksparky said:


> It’s for communications.
> Talk in one end. Listen at the other end. Works ok. 😉


I'm used to painting orange on 400 hz systems pipe we ran.


----------



## Kevin

Installed a 20kw Kohler generator and 200 amp automatic transfers switch complete with a new 200 amp main lug panel yesterday.

Hydro never showed up to put the meter back on... we were ready for hydro at 1:30 pm. At 6pm we fired up the generator and left. Boss texted me last night and hydro wasn't connected as of 11:30 pm.

12 hour day yesterday. Would have been less if hydro didn't show up at 12pm (was scheduled at 10am) also not enough room for 2 people at the panel & transfer switch.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky

Got up this morning and snowblowed the driveway, then went to the barber shop, breakfast, gun store, farm store. Now sitting in the warm house and have homemade chicken vegetable soup simmering on the stove.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Unpacking suitcases and cleaning up my stuff from around the house from running away to different jobs out of state for the last few months.


----------



## Chops146

Working on wrapping up the cooling tower job. Layoff Tuesday or Wednesday after Thanksgiving. May work a short call between then and Christmas. After the New Year, planning to go to Georgia for a spell and get out of this bloody snow!


----------



## LARMGUY

This last two months I've been in Fayettville, for a week, Harrisburg for a week, Camden for a week, Jonesboro for a week, Paragould for a week, West Memphis, for a week and a trip to N Little Rock, Russellville and Marshall. Then back to Tulsa then home Friday. Back to Conway Monday and Tuesday for service.

Whew!


----------



## Unionpride277

Finishing up installing trough and emt conduits . I don’t always get the chance to work with emt but when I do I love it . I wake up with a smile on my face


----------



## Unionpride277

Stainless steel plc panel I just finished . I piped up those 2” emt’s and ran them into the back of the mcc trough


----------



## 460 Delta

Building one out old school


----------



## Kevin

Working on putting lights up. I saw we outlaw these lights... there's 44 (fake/plastic) crystals to put on each of these, plus making sure they're all in their groove.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## nrp3

As long as you're paid by the hour.


----------



## CoolWill

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Working on putting lights up. I saw we outlaw these lights... there's 44 (fake/plastic) crystals to put on each of these, plus making sure they're all in their groove.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


I charge a per-crystal fee. I hate lights like that.


----------



## Helmut

I just woke up from my nap. Think I'll make a sandwich now.


----------



## HackWork

Helmut said:


> I just woke up from my nap. Think I'll make a sandwich now.


What kind?? Can you take pics?


----------



## Helmut

HackWork said:


> What kind?? Can you take pics?


Friday, gonna be Tuna fish.


----------



## HackWork

Helmut said:


> Friday, gonna be Tuna fish.


Good sandwich but I was hoping to see something more like this:


----------



## Helmut

Is that a widow maker?


----------



## HackWork

Helmut said:


> Is that a widow maker?


Not sure where it is from, I found it years ago. I just like looking at food p0rn.


----------



## Kevin

I thought I was done with these... this one is for the master bedroom.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin

nrp3 said:


> As long as you're paid by the hour.


Problem is I think this job was quoted. I let the boss know that we're installing these. 

The original lights had no CSA or ULc listing so we couldn't install them... they also had no ground wire, and weren't double insulated.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## dronai

Wasting my time bidding !!!! This will be the 3rd one in the month. Complete waste of time. Work is slow, so i'm just doing it just in case.


----------



## bill39

If I had not retired over a year ago, Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™d be working on a wastewater treatment plant project. They are bad enough on a good day let alone during a time of contagious diseases.

Gotta go now, have a delivery of Chinese food & Corona beer at the door! í ¾í´ªí ¾í´ªí ½í²©í ½í²©


----------



## Kevin

This one has tissue paper to remove... but you have to rip around EVERY cotter pin so they don't pull out.

I say we outlaw them.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## dronai

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This one has tissue paper to remove... but you have to rip around EVERY cotter pin so they don't pull out.
> 
> I say we outlaw them.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


That job sucks !!! I haven't had one of those jobs for years, and about a month ago, I had two that took hours !!!!! hundreds of crystals


----------



## Kevin

dronai said:


> That job sucks !!! I haven't had one of those jobs for years, and about a month ago, I had two that took hours !!!!! hundreds of crystals


Man, that's brutal. We also have these to change... and yes, we will have to take apart the 3 upper sections of scaffolding to do each of those. We are waiting for them to figure out what to do with the chandelier they bought. We can't install it, so they're supposed to get a new one. The ceiling fans are being replaced with new ones, but I have no one to help with the scaffolding because I need to move it to do the fans.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Kevin

This didn't take nearly as long as I thought it would. About the same amount of time to this start to finish as it was just to hang the crystal on one of the kitchen pendants.









And upon examination of the 3 other lights that are here to put up, 2 of them have crystal. The third one doesn't, but it's for over the bathtub in the master bath... of which doesn't have wiring for it. Lovely.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## em158

I'm on "Hot Standby" ready to leap into action at any second.


----------



## nrp3

Finished wiring a couple of boilers this morning, fixed a recessed light and a couple of ebu’s. Called it a day.


----------



## Easy

Working on a solution to keep water from getting into an electrical room. The roof drain is next to the outside door and the concrete slab slopes into the room.


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> Working on a solution to keep water from getting into an electrical room. The roof drain is next to the outside door and the concrete slab slopes into the room.


If only it was as easy as cutting in a 5' long drain near the door so the water that comes in would drain before flooding. 

ETA: something like this.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 460 Delta

Easy said:


> Working on a solution to keep water from getting into an electrical room. The roof drain is next to the outside door and the concrete slab slopes into the room.


Depending on how deep the soup bowl is, you may be able rent a diamond concrete floor resurfacer and cut a drainage trench to let the water out. I’ve had to do it at a plant or two myself. It’s relatively easy and fast also.


----------



## Kawicrash

Automatic transfer switch for new 25KW backup for telco dial office.
The old and the new.


----------



## skyline77

drsparky said:


> A UPS with battery problems, they melted.


It's important to measure the battery impedance and compare it to the manufacturer data if it's 10% larger replace the whole battery even if the other cells are within 10% of manufacturer data


----------



## skyline77

Kawicrash said:


> Automatic transfer switch for new 25KW backup for telco dial office.
> The old and the new.


The ATS is it four poles with closed transition?
Btw don't ground the generator body


----------



## splatz

I have a pile of junk to get off of a roof. I saved this for early Saturday morning so I can operate with immunity.


----------



## Easy

splatz said:


> I have a pile of junk to get off of a roof. I saved this for early Saturday morning so I can operate with immunity.


Good plan. You can always get more done when no one is there to bug you. I kind of had today planned for going shopping for a couple of food items and a birthday card for my Wife before I went to work. I figured 5:30 would be a good time to go shopping. When I got there it was like mass panic. Hoards of people and no parking. It's crazy, I just left empty handed. Maybe in a week or so it will tapper off.


----------



## tjb

Having homemade banana bread with coffee. Stayed home yesterday due to chronic pain. Day before, doing panel swaps at a big prep school, ran across this:










Also, the panels have all been 480/277 so far (dual fed - normal and backup halves), and they have all been a mix of black/red/blue and brown/orange/yellow everywhere. Gotta love facility maintenance shortcuts. Sigh.


----------



## Service Call

Moving the shop. Needed a bigger place. Holy cow, the crap I have accumulated. [emoji37]


----------



## HackWork

Service Call said:


> Moving the shop. Needed a bigger place. Holy cow, the crap I have accumulated. [emoji37]


Start a thread to post pictures please. 

We don't have truck/shop/office picture threads anymore.


----------



## Switched

Service Call said:


> Moving the shop. Needed a bigger place. Holy cow, the crap I have accumulated. [emoji37]


In the same boat. We have multiple storage units placed around, so you don't have to travel all over to get back to tools/materials at the office. Closing down working in some locations, so we are getting rid of some of the storage units.

Way too much junk in those things.


----------



## Service Call

HackWork said:


> Start a thread to post pictures please.
> 
> We don't have truck/shop/office picture threads anymore.




Done


----------



## nrp3

Cut up the ten or so dead generators from last season and the scrap guy hauled them away. Starting to look like Sanford and Son.


----------



## drsparky

Mud season is early this year. Truck is iced. Just got out of the woods.


----------



## brian john

Did 2 bouts 20 minutes each for 5.6 miles on the Peloton, cleaned the deck and the deck furniture (Barb did most of that).


----------



## CoolWill

I'm working on tomorrow's hangover.


----------



## micromind

I'm working on my 'retirement home', a small house and big garage out behind the house I built 24 years ago. 

I'm almost done framing and since the job I'm on has shut down until 4/11, I can hit it a bit harder than before.


----------



## catsparky1

Boys got told to stay home for 2 weeks they will get paid . No work but emergency work . doing design builds and cleaning the shop . On Monday put the big boss man in a truck to secure the on going jobs . Cant wait till he gets back .


----------



## Switched

Service calls for non-working kitchen receptacles.... We know it'll be a quick in/out. Told you to check the plugs with the little push buttons!


----------



## Kevin

nrp3 said:


> Cut up the ten or so dead generators from last season and the scrap guy hauled them away. Starting to look like Sanford and Son.


Dead generators? Were they standby generators or portables?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## nrp3

All standbys, replacement jobs. Pulled some bits I wanted to keep and the scrap guy took the rest.


----------



## Kawicrash

Hooking up some more rectifier banks for the 48v DC distribution.
It's not that scary once you get used to being around the bus bars, lol.


----------



## Kevin

Installed a camera on this pole today (the PTZ).

Boss said string the cat5e from the building to the pole, I say okay (even though I know it will break at some point...).

The 24MP camera was already installed for a time lapse of the building being built. 

More cameras to do tomorrow (except this will be the highest camera)








Bonus pic: a face reveal!









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## brian john

Chasing birds n particular wild Turkeys.


----------



## brian john

All in the last 7 days.


----------



## Switched

Tomorrow is replacing a sub panel, installing a new 60a circuit for an on demand WH, and replacing a exhaust fan/heater unit. 

It's a busy day.

The crew is rewiring a house that was just rewired....

Everyone is now back to work except for our office staff. The phones don't ring much, but when they do I manage to create a good amount of work out of a small call. So we are still in this thing.


----------



## macmikeman

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Installed a camera on this pole today (the PTZ).
> 
> 
> Bonus pic: a face reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.




Kevin , is that you? You don't look the same as you used to.........


----------



## nrp3

I'm giving out my photo. I haven't had a hair cut in two months. I look like the Doc in Cool Will's sig.

A couple of generator quotes look promising. One large remodel the finish is about to start including a new service. Another small kitchen in a couple of weeks. Still alive.


----------



## tjb

Nuke plant refueling outage.


----------



## brian john

tjb said:


> Nuke plant refueling outage.


Lots of OT?


----------



## joe-nwt

2x 1250kw bionass boilers.




Finished the tray run down the wall behind the boilers last week. Did the cable take-off and ordered this week.


----------



## BlackHowling

joe-nwt said:


> 2x 1250kw bionass boilers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the tray run down the wall behind the boilers last week. Did the cable take-off and ordered this week.


Man does this ever make me miss doing industrial work. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## J F Go

Spring clean up in the yard. (AKA making the lil woman happy.)


----------



## nrp3

brian john said:


> All in the last 7 days.


Lots of wild turkeys here. Enjoy seeing them. Find their way into the back yard, sometimes out in the street. Get some deer from time to time. Had a peacock get loose from one of the farms show up here too. Not as glamorous, but I like hummingbirds. Neat to see them when outside working on the generators. See them at home from time to time.


----------



## drsparky

nrp3 said:


> Lots of wild turkeys here. Enjoy seeing them. Find their way into the back yard, sometimes out in the street. Get some deer from time to time. Had a peacock get loose from one of the farms show up here too. Not as glamorous, but I like hummingbirds. Neat to see them when outside working on the generators. See them at home from time to time.


Wild Turkey is up here too.


----------



## nrp3

I knew that was coming.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

nrp3 said:


> I'm giving out my photo. I haven't had a hair cut in two months. I look like the Doc in Cool Will's sig.
> 
> Still alive.



I look like freaking blackbeard right now.


----------



## readydave8

Switched said:


> The crew is rewiring a house that was just rewired....


Interesting story behind that?


----------



## Switched

readydave8 said:


> Interesting story behind that?


My guess is lowest bidder got the job....

The HO wanted to move in and couldn't get ahold of the EC to finish. I showed up to provide a quote and did a WTF.


----------



## tjb

brian john said:


> Lots of OT?



6 12s. Yum. But yawn.


----------



## Wirenuting

Waiting on my stockade fence to be delivered. 
Dug the holes yesterday.


----------



## Wirenuting

Wirenuting said:


> Waiting on my stockade fence to be delivered.
> Dug the holes yesterday.


Sat here with my thumb up my &/ and they tried to delever flooring, copper and light fixtures. 
They screwed up.. :vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:

First delivery for tomorrow they now claim.


----------



## 220/221

MechanicalDVR said:


> I look like freaking blackbeard right now.


Graybeard . Im not a beard guy, I had just gotten completely out of control


----------



## MechanicalDVR

220/221 said:


> Graybeard . Im not a beard guy, I had just gotten completely out of control



It's been a weird winter, normally I keep it trimmed.


----------



## brian john

All the garden areas got cleaned out and mulched, thank goodness for gardeners because I have a brown thumb.

Almost forgot cleaned out the pond, well someone did and it wasn't me.

I have become a lazy pri*k


----------



## Kevin

Wiring a manual transfer switch and subpanel at my dad's place... this project has been on the go for 2 years or more, so it's about time we do it.

70 amp generator to be wired after this.









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## brian john

BACK TO WORK - I was in the office for reports a bid and a site survey for a quote.

Felt good to be back after 10 weeks out.


----------



## Switched

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Wiring a manual transfer switch and subpanel at my dad's place... this project has been on the go for 2 years or more, so it's about time we do it.
> 
> 70 amp generator to be wired after this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Rather disappointed with a vertical panel installation. Keep doing that and they will kick you out of Canada.


----------



## nrp3

The mundane, but pays the bills, replacing defective ebus and batteries. Submitting quotes.


----------



## Kevin

Switched said:


> Rather disappointed with a vertical panel installation. Keep doing that and they will kick you out of Canada.


As much as I like that we can install them horizontally when we want or need to, I will always prefer to install them vertically when possible. Adding things to a horizontal requires more wire, which costs more money!

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## micromind

Connecting various tank farm controls and instrumentation to a PLC cabinet I built a year ago.


----------



## Kevin

Well, we got the generator wired, and the generator panel done....except we forgot a circuit from the 200 amp tub, so tomorrow I have to swing it over to the generator panel.

Yes, I know we are missing *a few* panel fillers ....

Propane tank isn't staying there, the 100lb tank won't last long, I figure _maybe_ 20 hours at 50% load, so we are getting a much larger tank.

Also changed an outdoor light. Went from one extreme to the other. First, it was too dark, so you couldn't see... now, it's too bright, so you can't see. We're gonna look at moving it tomorrow.

Also trying to figure out how to hang a street light while its mounted to the arm onto our hydro pole... I think I should buy a bucket truck...










Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop

changed out some control net cards to Ethernet then installed a new processor/ updated program and updated wonder-ware. It was meant to take one hour.

I just knew it was going to be fun when the programmer went to ping the processor which failed so he rebooted his laptop and windows update decided it was going to take 30-45 minutes. 1hr turned into 7hrs of boredom.


----------



## dronai

Kohler ATS 200A service rated is a piece of **** !!! Not enough space to bend 4/0 AL wire all jammed into a tight space at the bottom !!!


----------



## Kevin

dronai said:


> Kohler ATS 200A service rated is a piece of **** !!! Not enough space to bend 4/0 AL wire all jammed into a tight space at the bottom !!!


Those things ****ing suck! But, try installing the Canadian version... I only did one, and I swore up and down about that thing... The compartment for the service conductors was in the top right corner, so you could only enter directly above the main breaker, in the back, directly to the right of that on the side, or in the top.. Service entrance space was only like 8"x8"...


----------



## Funksparky

Woodwork shop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well, we got the generator wired, and the generator panel done....except we forgot a circuit from the 200 amp tub, so tomorrow I have to swing it over to the generator panel.
> 
> Yes, I know we are missing *a few* panel fillers ....
> 
> Propane tank isn't staying there, the 100lb tank won't last long, I figure _maybe_ 20 hours at 50% load, so we are getting a much larger tank.
> 
> Also changed an outdoor light. Went from one extreme to the other. First, it was too dark, so you couldn't see... now, it's too bright, so you can't see. We're gonna look at moving it tomorrow.
> 
> Also trying to figure out how to hang a street light while its mounted to the arm onto our hydro pole... I think I should buy a bucket truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.[/quote]
> 
> Is that an Onan?


----------



## MHElectric

Working in basements must be nice. It's like having a mechanical room in every home. 

Crawlspaces aren't too bad all the time, but when they are dusty, tight or nasty, they suck.


----------



## nrp3

Wirenuting said:


> Is that an Onan?


Must be, who else paints them the funky green color?


----------



## nrp3

dronai said:


> Kohler ATS 200A service rated is a piece of **** !!! Not enough space to bend 4/0 AL wire all jammed into a tight space at the bottom !!!


Just set a Kohler 20RCA and picked up an RXT 200 amp service rated switch. I don't remember them being any worse than others. I don't put them outside often so maybe that makes it tougher. This one's going into the basement.


----------



## Wirenuting

nrp3 said:


> Must be, who else paints them the funky green color?


A Canadian leprechaun maybe? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well, we got the generator wired, and the generator panel done....except we forgot a circuit from the 200 amp tub, so tomorrow I have to swing it over to the generator panel.
> 
> Yes, I know we are missing *a few* panel fillers ....
> 
> Propane tank isn't staying there, the 100lb tank won't last long, I figure _maybe_ 20 hours at 50% load, so we are getting a much larger tank.
> 
> Also changed an outdoor light. Went from one extreme to the other. First, it was too dark, so you couldn't see... now, it's too bright, so you can't see. We're gonna look at moving it tomorrow.
> 
> Also trying to figure out how to hang a street light while its mounted to the arm onto our hydro pole... I think I should buy a bucket truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


You Canadians and your crazy teck cable and weird panels. :vs_laugh:


----------



## dronai

nrp3 said:


> Just set a Kohler 20RCA and picked up an RXT 200 amp service rated switch. I don't remember them being any worse than others. I don't put them outside often so maybe that makes it tougher. This one's going into the basement.


What kind of wire size and type ? This was a nightmare. I still have to sqeeze the #2 for the gen out of there.


----------



## Jlarson

I like the tarp carport turned hobo generator room lol


I've been cleaning up all day, running job after job and dumping the leftovers makes for a mess. Got panel build jobs coming up, need space.


----------



## nrp3

dronai said:


> What kind of wire size and type ? This was a nightmare. I still have to sqeeze the #2 for the gen out of there.


Two sets of 4/0 and some #2 SER. Not exactly sure how I'm going to do it yet.


----------



## Kevin

Wirenuting said:


> Is that an Onan?


Yup. It's 1 or 3 phase, field selectable. We have it set to single phase, which will give us just under 70 amps max, so we have it fused at 70.

Picked it up for $2500 a few years ago, with a full 100lb propane tank. Some homeowner had it, and before that it came out of (I believe) a Quebec government building.

It is actually quite a nice little generator.

A buddy of ours has 2 or 3 smaller (6kw) Onan propane generators. They're fantastic little things.

It is wired with #2 ACWU (aluminum teck cable), so if we wanted, we could hook up a 90amp generator (or even a 100 if we wanted to push the limits of the code lol).

It has a remote start function, so we may hook it up to a control in the basement near the manual transfer switch, but to do that, we have to finish the propane line to the bigger tank, and install air louvers with mechanical hold with spring open without power.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 460 Delta

MTW said:


> You Canadians and your crazy teck cable and weird panels. :vs_laugh:


The panels weird yes, but the Teck cable I could get on board with, especially with my lack of conduit skills.


----------



## zoltan

View while calibrating a pressure transducer last night.


----------



## Wirenuting

Tried trimming trees with a dull chain saw. 
Went and picked up a new chain for it. 
I now have an extra one. 

Turns out one of my sons played a trick on me and put it on backwards last time we used it.:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## dronai

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Picked it up for $2500 a few years ago, with a full 100lb propane tank. Some homeowner had it, and before that it came out of (I believe) a Quebec government building.
> 
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Just learned this on this job: 100# tank is 4 times less than a 100 gallon tank ! 100 gallon tank is 800lbs filled !! and the propane burns only for 8 hrs, before you run out


----------



## MHElectric

dronai said:


> Just learned this on this job: 100# tank is 4 times less than a 100 gallon tank ! 100 gallon tank is 800lbs filled !! and the propane burns only for 8 hrs, before you run out


Good info. 

As a side note, I've wondered how long a 250gallon propane tank will run each different size generator.


----------



## Kevin

Friday I installed a 4 way switch using some AC90 armour as flex. Simple job, as a couple years ago we put a 3 way switch in, so all we did was drop down 2 reds, 2 blues, and a ground wire, and cut into the 3 wire in the attic. (Don't mind all the other code violations...I can only fix so many at a time lol)










Friday night I put a couple of teleposts/jack posts in my mom's place temporarily to stop the beam from sagging anymore.

Saturday I wired a small powder room and a couple of receptacles for a desk.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Service Call

A view while doing nothing on the boat


----------



## Kevin

MHElectric said:


> Good info.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I've wondered how long a 250gallon propane tank will run each different size generator.


If we put our minds to it, someone could throw together a cheat sheet for it in excel... but throwing that together is easy... its the data that we need to come up with.

I agree though, that would be handy to have...

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MHElectric

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Friday I installed a 4 way switch using some AC90 armour as flex. Simple job, as a couple years ago we put a 3 way switch in, so all we did was drop down 2 reds, 2 blues, and a ground wire, and cut into the 3 wire in the attic. (Don't mind all the other code violations...I can only fix so many at a time lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night I put a couple of teleposts/jack posts in my mom's place temporarily to stop the beam from sagging anymore.
> 
> Saturday I wired a small powder room and a couple of receptacles for a desk.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Dang dude. That would be so nice if all our panels were surface mount on a piece of plywood in the basement!! SOO MUCH LESS of a hassle!


----------



## Kevin

MHElectric said:


> Dang dude. That would be so nice if all our panels were surface mount on a piece of plywood in the basement!! SOO MUCH LESS of a hassle!


This one is in the detached garage haha

I'm going to see what I can do to move this panel or eliminate it when we refeed the garage (its only on a 60, but we've got over 100 amps worth of loads... one day it's going to trip... 3 outbuildings are fed from a 30, and we have a 4th to wire... add the compressor and some other loads, and we are going to trip that 60... especially now that its a full time residence rather than a secondary property.


----------



## MHElectric

Nice. Almost all or panels are recessed in sheet rock. Life would be a lot easier if they were all surface mounted like that.


----------



## Kevin

MHElectric said:


> Nice. Almost all or panels are recessed in sheet rock. Life would be a lot easier if they were all surface mounted like that.


Interesting that you have to recess them. I guess that's due to the NM cable not being permitted to be exposed and requiring mechanical protection under xx feet?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## nrp3

What you want to look at is what the lowest ambient temp is and what the btu output is at that temp versus the btu requirement for your generator. Make sure your above that. I forgot what size generator you had. A couple of 120 gallon units is probably the smallest I'd like to see on a 20kw. Especially above ground (where its cold). 

Cleaned some of the truck today and made a trip down to Waltham MA to Mighty Squirrel Brewery for an assortment of good micro brew.


----------



## gpop

MHElectric said:


> Good info.
> 
> As a side note, I've wondered how long a 250gallon propane tank will run each different size generator.


https://www.motorsnorkel.com/propane-consumption-rate


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Friday I installed a 4 way switch using some AC90 armour as flex. Simple job, as a couple years ago we put a 3 way switch in, so all we did was drop down 2 reds, 2 blues, and a ground wire, and cut into the 3 wire in the attic. (Don't mind all the other code violations...I can only fix so many at a time lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night I put a couple of teleposts/jack posts in my mom's place temporarily to stop the beam from sagging anymore.
> 
> Saturday I wired a small powder room and a couple of receptacles for a desk.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


There are no code violations if you don't pull a permit, just saying:wink:.


----------



## MHElectric

gpop said:


> https://www.motorsnorkel.com/propane-consumption-rate


Wow. Very informative.


----------



## Southeast Power

Replacing 16 fingers on each phase, line, and load side.
5000 amp frame Westinghouse breaker.








We cleaned it up and had to make our own extraction/ replacement tool out of vice grips and two long Allen wrenches to open the finger groups.
It only took a few minutes.
Both A and B phase fingers are in a box on top of the breaker. A dozen of the fingers were laying on the bottom of the switch with 30 years of dust on top of them.
I consider it a temporary fix until the owner purchases a proper refurbished replacement.


----------



## nrp3

Mixed bag of going to make sure gas installation on new generator won't get screwed up and starting the layout of kitchen remodel.


----------



## Southeast Power

Pipe and wire for a 20KW Generac and ATS. Resi job we call them the "5 grand special".


----------



## dronai

nrp3 said:


> Mixed bag of going to make sure gas installation on new generator won't get screwed up and starting the layout of kitchen remodel.



Yo, nrp3, running around locating battery and final connections for the Kohler 20kw. For the RTX ATS, can I just use #16 control for the battery charger, and start up wires, or do I have to use the sheilded stuff in the spec. ? No load shedding, or any additional relay's on this one.


----------



## nrp3

For an RXT, I’d use their Balden spec twisted shield pair for at least the communication,depending upon distance, maybe upsize the 12v. Battery charger is 120 v and I usually put that in the same conduit as the feeder. Two pipes, one at least 1 1/4 for feeders (20 kw air cooled) and line voltage stuff, and another at least 3/4 for control, low voltage. Newest Kohler’s include the software for On Cue monitoring, so I pull a wet location cat cable in with the comm cable.


----------



## Kevin

460 Delta said:


> There are no code violations if you don't pull a permit, just saying:wink:.


Haha, it's funny that you think we pull permits on our own place...

Should have seen when the municipality showed up to do an appraisal on the house after some renovations... he found an "air craft hanger"! Its a 20'×60' shed that is made out of the frame from one of those bubble barns for farms... you know, the ones with the heatshrink? Yeah, we put tin on it and they're calling it an air craft hanger.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## dronai

nrp3 said:


> For an RXT, I’d use their Balden spec twisted shield pair for at least the communication,depending upon distance, maybe upsize the 12v. Battery charger is 120 v and I usually put that in the same conduit as the feeder. Two pipes, one at least 1 1/4 for feeders (20 kw air cooled) and line voltage stuff, and another at least 3/4 for control, low voltage. Newest Kohler’s include the software for On Cue monitoring, so I pull a wet location cat cable in with the comm cable.


Ahh crap ! They usually sell that stuff per 1000' box ! I did run a 1 1/4" for the power feeds #2cu, I don't see a lug fo the neutral lug open ? There is a bonding jumper to ground from the N-O lug. I also ran 3/4" for all the rest. I am going to run a Cat 5, and maybe mix the battery charger 120V ! I missed that. This is different than the last Kohler I did about 5 years ago. Also different than all of the Generacs I remember.


----------



## nrp3

The Kohlers seem to come with a bonding jumper in the generator, so remove that. They have two types of switches, RDT which is traditional 2 wire switching and the RXT which is a proprietary type and less expensive which needs a twisted pair communication cable and 12vdc between the controller and the board in the transfer switch. Then there is the 120v circuit for the charger and any cold weather accessories. All three brands I rep are different, though sometimes you can mix brands of transfer switches in a replacement situation.

And that reminds me, I have to see whether I have enough on the reel in the garage to do the on I have sitting on the pad.


----------



## eliasgarcia22

I am working on posting a total of 20 comments in order to be able to post images.


----------



## gpop

nrp3 said:


> The Kohlers seem to come with a bonding jumper in the generator, so remove that. They have two types of switches, RDT which is traditional 2 wire switching and the RXT which is a proprietary type and less expensive which needs a twisted pair communication cable and 12vdc between the controller and the board in the transfer switch. Then there is the 120v circuit for the charger and any cold weather accessories. All three brands I rep are different, though sometimes you can mix brands of transfer switches in a replacement situation.
> 
> And that reminds me, I have to see whether I have enough on the reel in the garage to do the on I have sitting on the pad.


In a pinch 2 x 12g and a drill has been know to work as twisted pair


----------



## nrp3

I should have specified shielded twisted pair, wet location. I use the two pair if the run isn't too long.


----------



## Manthradon

Hanging those lamps!


----------



## gpop

Tear out and demo. Its funny that company's pay to install new equipment or upgrades yet never have the budget to clean up the old stuff. 

Keeps me busy and out of the way so its not a bad job.


----------



## nrp3

Multi tenant commercial is often giant mess after 30 yrs, especially after the original being a single tenant building carved up into many individual tenant spaces.


----------



## Kevin

I made the forbidden bend out of PVC.

Don't worry tho, I'm not installing it. I'm making a speaker spacer... although, it IS tempting to make another one to install at my mom's house...









Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## nrp3

I assembled a cylinder head on my desk, other than that, the beagle and I have taken over the couch.


----------



## gpop

Working on a panel today with the main off one sub tripped and the second sub on. 

Megged a bad motor then brushed against the ON breaker and it went click.

Not the first time this has happened and every time its a sq-d. Breaker will no longer reset.

So now what was a simple job with a pump down quickly becomes both pumps being down. 

Ended up having to move the tripped breaker over as its a 140 mile turn around for parts. Going to be a long week judging by my luck today.


----------



## Forge Boyz

gpop said:


> Working on a panel today with the main off one sub tripped and the second sub on.
> 
> Megged a bad motor then brushed against the ON breaker and it went click.
> 
> Not the first time this has happened and every time its a sq-d. Breaker will no longer reset.
> 
> So now what was a simple job with a pump down quickly becomes both pumps being down.
> 
> Ended up having to move the tripped breaker over as its a 140 mile turn around for parts. Going to be a long week judging by my luck today.


My dad wired an entire townhouse development with crouse hinds panels. Over time the main breakers would stop latching on if you turned them off. It made for a lot of weekend service calls when weekend warriors would read the instructions on a light fixture or something else that read "Turn off power at main panel"

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

This was yesterday’s job for me.
I lost one of my Yorkie’s suddenly. He went down hill over the weekend and he now sleeps next to my other Tea Cup Yorkie out in the garden. 
This is his sister saying goodbye.


----------



## Steven A.

Got the day off today!


----------



## nrp3

Yesterday was putting new blades on the lawn tractor and greasing the fittings on it. Today was servicing the home standby generator and a couple of menial outdoor lighting projects for customers.


----------



## wcord

Wirenuting said:


> This was yesterday’s job for me.
> I lost one of my Yorkie’s suddenly. He went down hill over the weekend and he now sleeps next to my other Tea Cup Yorkie out in the garden.
> This is his sister saying goodbye.


sorry to hear you had a s#*^y day.


----------



## Kevin

Last week we rewired a cottage. 

Thursday last week I played on the tractor for 6 hours with no sunscreen...

Yesterday I spoiled my neighbors kid... if I get to take her to Dairy Queen, I don't care what time it is, I'm going to buy her whatever she wants


----------



## VELOCI3

Siemens RL breaker that wouldn’t close for 2 hours. Racked it in and out 4 times. Finally closed after I cranked it so hard I thought I stripped the crank handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em158

VELOCI3 said:


> Siemens RL breaker that wouldn’t close for 2 hours. Racked it in and out 4 times. Finally closed after I cranked it so hard I thought I stripped the crank handle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's one way to fix it.


----------



## joe-nwt

The other way would be to adjust the cradle limit switch. Or the secondary stabs. One of them is out of spec.


----------



## Switched

My knee is the size of a grapefruit... I am working on icing it down to reduce the swelling. Had to clear out my week to take some time off to recoup it.


----------



## HackWork

I’m working on setting up a camping trip that I will be the only one returning from.


----------



## Switched

Wirenuting said:


> This was yesterday’s job for me.
> I lost one of my Yorkie’s suddenly. He went down hill over the weekend and he now sleeps next to my other Tea Cup Yorkie out in the garden.
> This is his sister saying goodbye.


That's hard my friend....

We lost the best pup we ever had a year and a half ago. I go to the store today and when I come out someone is parked next to me with their window down. Out pops this little dachshund barking up a storm and letting me know it'll eat me for dinner if I get too close.

It was a spitting image of out pup... I snapped a picture and chuckled, JD would have done the same thing!


----------



## nrp3

Switched said:


> My knee is the size of a grapefruit... I am working on icing it down to reduce the swelling. Had to clear out my week to take some time off to recoup it.


That sucks. My knees have been holding up ok. I have those garden foam pads to kneel on and will take stairs in moderation, if only for a little exercise. My shoulders have been more of a problem, though they haven't gotten any worse of late.


----------



## nrp3

We waited six months or so after the death of our last one. We now have two rescues. Both young and life wouldn't be the same without them. Taken them both on trips to Florida. They do pretty well on the road.


----------



## em158

joe-nwt said:


> The other way would be to adjust the cradle limit switch. Or the secondary stabs. One of them is out of spec.


My go to move is usually to spray it down with lube, and try to close it. If that doesn't work spray it again. A former GE breaker tech. I worked with called this the "Spray it and Hope" method.

I knew he was a real deal breaker guy, because he had 9 and 1/4 fingers.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> I’m working on setting up a camping trip that I will be the only one returning from.


I don't know about that. I do know you're getting the bottom bunk with CoolWill and I in our 2 person tent. I can't wait:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## gpop

Wirenuting said:


> This was yesterday’s job for me.
> I lost one of my Yorkie’s suddenly. He went down hill over the weekend and he now sleeps next to my other Tea Cup Yorkie out in the garden.
> This is his sister saying goodbye.


My kelpie cross (1.5 years old)has been ill recently so we spent the last few weeks paying vets and buying $90 dog food to figure out hes allergic to pork and possibly chicken.

He was gaining weight, brighter in the eyes and happy so we go for a walk like we do most afternoons with all 3 dogs. They run off and he returns in a bad way.

We rush home thinking its another food allergy looking at everything in the house when my daughter says hes bleeding. 
It takes a wet white cloth to find 2 puncher marks in his neck (rattle snake). We call the vet and he asks how the dog is doing then tells us that we don't even have time to get him there to have him euthanized. So Friday evening i watched my best friend pass in my arms. (vet was correct with in 10 minutes he had passed)

There was a lot of what if's and self blame so with a upset wife and daughter i did the male thing and brought a puppy home Sunday. (it hasn't taken the pain of the loss away but its keeping them busy chasing the puppy)

Monday was a bad day as im use to my first alarm going off in the morning and hearing that idiot come full belt across the wood floor as he gets 10 minutes of chewing on my nose and harassing me until the second alarm goes off. I also miss him running around the cars trying to stop me from leaving. 

This weekend im planning to grab a shoot gun and do some therapeutic target practice where we use to go walking.


----------



## joebanana

joe-nwt said:


> The other way would be to adjust the cradle limit switch. Or the secondary stabs. One of them is out of spec.


In Russia, if it's arcing, and spraying copper vapor, just throw snow on it.


----------



## Wirenuting

gpop said:


> My kelpie cross (1.5 years old)has been ill recently so we spent the last few weeks paying vets and buying $90 dog food to figure out hes allergic to pork and possibly chicken.
> 
> He was gaining weight, brighter in the eyes and happy so we go for a walk like we do most afternoons with all 3 dogs. They run off and he returns in a bad way.
> 
> We rush home thinking its another food allergy looking at everything in the house when my daughter says hes bleeding.
> It takes a wet white cloth to find 2 puncher marks in his neck (rattle snake). We call the vet and he asks how the dog is doing then tells us that we don't even have time to get him there to have him euthanized. So Friday evening i watched my best friend pass in my arms. (vet was correct with in 10 minutes he had passed)
> 
> There was a lot of what if's and self blame so with a upset wife and daughter i did the male thing and brought a puppy home Sunday. (it hasn't taken the pain of the loss away but its keeping them busy chasing the puppy)
> 
> Monday was a bad day as im use to my first alarm going off in the morning and hearing that idiot come full belt across the wood floor as he gets 10 minutes of chewing on my nose and harassing me until the second alarm goes off. I also miss him running around the cars trying to stop me from leaving.
> 
> This weekend im planning to grab a shoot gun and do some therapeutic target practice where we use to go walking.


That's sad to hear.

Ours got sick one evening and we thought it was the normal spring time, eat the bird poop thing. He didn't want to be held and vomited once. 
He did something he never does, he went and hid in his cage. 
He would still eat, but every now and then he would wimper. 
After two days I took him to the vet for his normal stomach meds and the vet said he had an injured back.. 
Since everything was locked down we couldn't go inside with him. 

She Gave me some medication and told me the blood work would be back the next morning and to keep him in his cage.
By later that night he couldn't stand and would fall over if he tried to sit up.
The following morning the Vet called and gave the bad news. She said we could take him to a specialist, but that it wouldn't help. He had ruptured a disk in his back. She said if he looses control of his bladder to please not wait any longer. 

Because he hadn't slept in a few days, I brought him on to a blanket that night. He crawled and snuggled into me and slept all night. 
I took him in the next morning and they let me inside and hold him while he was put to sleep.


----------



## nrp3

Ours had dementia at the end and difficulty sleeping which made sleeping for us tough too. At the very end she had trouble breathing. I sat with her a little while before my wife took her in to be euthanized. It was tough saying goodbye but it was time. Her ashes are on the mantle in the living room next to my mother's. On the upside we have two new goofball rescues that have a good life with us.


----------



## Switched

Hired a new office person, spending the next few days on training. Hoping she works out.


----------



## gpop

Last night UPS unit was cycling. Its old so i presumed it was dying and shut it off. 

This morning i get up and turn on the lights and the led's are flickering. So i know i have a problem that means calling into work to say im going to be late.
Its dark so armed with a flash light, volt meter and a screwdriver i go outside to check the main panel. 

The light across the road seemed rather dim like a HPS that's cooling down. Then it struck me that we don't have a light across the road. Turns out the dim light was the jack arcing. The tube was broken yet it was still supplying power. 

Saved me a lot of work chasing down the fault so i will take that as a good thing.


----------



## VELOCI3

Load banking a new UPS smart row from Vertiv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

VELOCI3 said:


> Load banking a new UPS smart row from Vertiv.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

Checking fire dampers on a rooftop this morning. 
Enjoying the view of Lake Michigan as the sun rises.


----------



## glen1971

Having eggos and then heading out to change a fuel injector on a compressor, then deal with some annual first of the season heat issues with a couple of air compressors. Hopefully not much after that!


----------



## Helmut

Finishing up a service.


----------



## splatz

Helmut said:


> View attachment 144306
> 
> 
> Finishing up a service.


Very Nice

Would you mind going back there and put the Channellocks where those yellow and black tools can't see them? That will help the yellow and black tools' self esteem.


----------



## Easy

Switched said:


> My knee is the size of a grapefruit... I am working on icing it down to reduce the swelling. Had to clear out my week to take some time off to recoup it.


That sucks. Resting it should help. The doctor I went to said it was bursitis but after about a year or so I found out it was a sist and I just live with it. I no longer kneel on that knee I just use my left one. Takes time to get used to.


----------



## gpop

Switched said:


> My knee is the size of a grapefruit... I am working on icing it down to reduce the swelling. Had to clear out my week to take some time off to recoup it.


Have they stuck a big needle under the knee cap to drain it yet.


----------



## Switched

gpop said:


> Have they stuck a big needle under the knee cap to drain it yet.


I have had that done before, but not this time. I am doing a regimen of ice/heat, ibuprofen at times, and some other stuff like Turmeric. 

Swelling has gone done very well, it'll just take some time. My last flare up was about 15 years ago, so not a bad stretch without issues.


----------



## VELOCI3

Asbuilds? Asbuilts? As built?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joab

VELOCI3 said:


> Asbuilds? Asbuilts? As built?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Record drawings.


----------



## joab

Replacing a cable in a packaging line until 3 this morning. Multiple failures in the old cables/connectors shut them down. New cable and terminations installed in an emergency so production can resume.


----------



## HertzHound

VELOCI3 said:


> Asbuilds? Asbuilts? As built?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Old school? Is that Acad before the ribbon, or newer and switched back to classic mode, or different software altogether?


----------



## VELOCI3

HertzHound said:


> Old school? Is that Acad before the ribbon, or newer and switched back to classic mode, or different software altogether?



Draftsight 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound

There may also be an As-Built? I never know which is correct.


----------



## joe-nwt

A DC project that will start here;


----------



## Kevin

Installed 2 new receptacles in a garage. One for the opener and one at the front of the garage for the client to use for whatever they want.

I also noticed that the AFCI receptacle says 2.0... i guess they're better than before?









I also got 2 shop lights for free the other day. They were T12s, and didn't work. So, I bought 4 ballast bypass/line voltage tubes, rewired the fixtures, and hung them in the living room.

The tunes claim to be 2200 lumens each, so total with the 2 fixtures is 8800 lumens, plus my other LED shop light (which looks SO weak compared to these).

Now to hang the extension cords.

Oh, and the girlfriend finds it TOO bright now..... meanwhile I think its STILL not bright enough! Lol, but I think this is it for general lighting in the living room.


----------



## VELOCI3

GRS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

3/4 EMT with Anna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

*350 Hp drive*

Working on a well site and this came to visit. 5 foot long Bull Snake

Cowboy


----------



## JoeSparky

just the cowboy said:


> Working on a well site and this came to visit. 5 foot long Bull Snake
> 
> Cowboy



That's not how you snake wire :no::no:


----------



## nrp3

Another block heater, some concrete to keep out the rodents, and now a beer and paperwork.


----------



## Kevin

Not really today... last week I installed cameras for the Rapid Bridge Replacement here in Ottawa. The highway is closed from yesterday at 8pm until Monday at 6am.

Here's a live view: https://presrbr.ceeplayer.net/

And here's some photos of the equipment I installed. Next week I get to go take it all down again!


----------



## MTW

Why does Ottawa look like it's in the Soviet Union? Oh wait...because it is.


----------



## MHElectric

I'm about to be working on a couple of Gyros. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kevin

Today, I worked on my car... i worked on getting it to a mechanic without a tow truck after the alternator decided to call it quits. I get to find out how many thousands of Canadian pesos it will cost in the morning.


----------



## Mobius87

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Today, I worked on my car... i worked on getting it to a mechanic without a tow truck after the alternator decided to call it quits. I get to find out how many thousands of Canadian pesos it will cost in the morning.


I know that pain. Just had a $2200 peso steering rack go out on my personal jeep, followed immediately by a $600 peso rear caliper on the service van, and then a $1000 peso power steering failure on the 1 ton dodge while pulling the in-laws RV out to a campground for the wife, kids, and mother-in-law to stay in for 2 weeks.

The last one was sure fun to get that 45' trailer backed in with strong-arm steering only :vs_whistle:


----------



## Kevin

Mobius87 said:


> I know that pain. Just had a $2200 peso steering rack go out on my personal jeep, followed immediately by a $600 peso rear caliper on the service van, and then a $1000 peso power steering failure on the 1 ton dodge while pulling the in-laws RV out to a campground for the wife, kids, and mother-in-law to stay in for 2 weeks.
> 
> The last one was sure fun to get that 45' trailer backed in with strong-arm steering only :vs_whistle:


Well as it turns out, its only 701 dollars to change the alternator and the serpentine belt, but that's still about 500 dollars more than is cost me to change the alternator on one of the vans we had....

It sucks, but I just got a bunch of work lined up literally minutes ago.


----------



## Easy

It's been real hot this week just over 100 deg. today. Scheduling work and inspections have been slow due to Covid 19 ? Waiting on trenches to get back filled and concrete. It's been nice taking time off work and swimming and hanging out with my grand kids. 
Basically I am avoiding work this week.


----------



## VELOCI3

Easy said:


> It's been real hot this week just over 100 deg. today. Scheduling work and inspections have been slow due to Covid 19 ? Waiting on trenches to get back filled and concrete. It's been nice taking time off work and swimming and hanging out with my grand kids.
> Basically I am avoiding work this week.



I see 2 part PVC glue in the box. Is that what you are using?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

VELOCI3 said:


> I see 2 part PVC glue in the box. Is that what you are using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it was some special order stuff the boss purchased as advised by the supplier. I think it has a 48 hour cure time or something like that. It was used on the overhead Glycol lines. I'm not sure what the plumbers used on the drains but it wasn't that stuff.


----------



## MHElectric

Easy said:


> Yes it was some special order stuff the boss purchased as advised by the supplier. I think it has a 48 hour cure time or something like that. It was used on the overhead Glycol lines. I'm not sure what the plumbers used on the drains but it wasn't that stuff.


I had to use some plumbers glue one time on a job. It was that Blue "Rain or shine" stuff. That crap was the real deal. Burns like crazy.


----------



## Kawicrash

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Today, I worked on my car... i worked on getting it to a mechanic without a tow truck after the alternator decided to call it quits. I get to find out how many thousands of Canadian pesos it will cost in the morning.


Lower ball joint. Luckily still under warranty from November when I got new tires and an alignment.
$401 Canadian Pesos on the work order!


----------



## Easy

MHElectric said:


> I had to use some plumbers glue one time on a job. It was that Blue "Rain or shine" stuff. That crap was the real deal. Burns like crazy.


I have had lots of luck with the Red Hot Blue Glue. It was not the same as what we used on the glycol lines but it is good stuff. I have never had any leaks on irrigation repairs or even supply and return lines on pools. I have only used it on my own stuff but have never had a leak. I have applied it to wet pipe and even without primer you can pressurize your lines within a few minutes of application. The can says "Pipe may be hydro-tested to 75 psi (water only) one hour after joining." I have never noticed any burning sensation but the primer makes for a cheap high if your into huffing. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MHElectric

Easy said:


> I have had lots of luck with the Red Hot Blue Glue. It was not the same as what we used on the glycol lines but it is good stuff. I have never had any leaks on irrigation repairs or even supply and return lines on pools. I have only used it on my own stuff but have never had a leak. I have applied it to wet pipe and even without primer you can pressurize your lines within a few minutes of application. The can says "Pipe may be hydro-tested to 75 psi (water only) one hour after joining." I have never noticed any burning sensation but the primer makes for a cheap high if your into huffing. :vs_laugh:


Yeah, that's the stuff. Red hot Blue glue. The burning sensation is what you feel when it's gets all over your hands.

I bought it when I had to replace a large fountain pump. Worked great, cause it was raining heavily while I put the pipe together.


----------



## VELOCI3

Sitting on my patio drinking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutmegger777

VELOCI3 said:


> Sitting on my patio drinking
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop

Easy said:


> I have had lots of luck with the Red Hot Blue Glue. It was not the same as what we used on the glycol lines but it is good stuff. I have never had any leaks on irrigation repairs or even supply and return lines on pools. I have only used it on my own stuff but have never had a leak. I have applied it to wet pipe and even without primer you can pressurize your lines within a few minutes of application. The can says "Pipe may be hydro-tested to 75 psi (water only) one hour after joining." I have never noticed any burning sensation but the primer makes for a cheap high if your into huffing. :vs_laugh:


We help the distribution guys on break downs (normally caused by them trenching there own pipes) when we are not busy. 
Many times we have glued a ball valve on a 1 inch water pipe going full bore to the ground. Some time we even do it underwater as we can't keep the trench pumped out. 

Another trick of there's is to pour a little pipe cleaner on the air filter of a sludge pump to get the motor to start. Its got to bad for the engine but its going to start first pull. 

Last week they avoided hitting water pipes but took out 5 conduits for security camera's. I wasn't amused.


----------



## gpop

Friday i spend the day in a MCC fighting a underground conduit that was marked on the prints as going to a tower. 

Something had the pipe plugged about 3' down on the corner. Eventually got upset so we cut a old metal fish tape and used it as a drill bit. The plug was 20' of string which seemed odd.

Then we tried the vac again and still no luck. Tried a tape and we had another blockage at 20-25 feet. Tried the same fish tape trick and it didn't work. After a hour the mechanics turned up to help us lift in a panel and one of them said they had a ridgid bore scope on his truck. 
That is one bad arse tool. We put all the extensions together and shoved it down the 1" conduit and found a concrete wall at the end of the pipe. Turns out 15 years ago when they added another panel they cut the conduits. This ones going to be fun to fix.

Boss told us to order a bore scope as he liked the pictures we took inside the conduit.


----------



## Helmut

Today I got a call to take apart a old DC drive machine.

Old one out, newer one on the way.


----------



## Helmut

Old drives and brakes


----------



## Helmut




----------



## Helmut

This is the way they made back boards back then.


----------



## Helmut

This is the same machine that the frenchelectrician helped me find a rheostat for a while back. 

The don't make parts for this Kings Milling machine any longer, so to the scrap it goes.


----------



## Easy

Helmut said:


> View attachment 145562
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same machine that the frenchelectrician helped me find a rheostat for a while back.
> 
> The don't make parts for this Kings Milling machine any longer, so to the scrap it goes.


I guess some times you just have give up. I could only imagine the cost of a new mill but the electrical retrofit process could be very expensive as well and any mechanical parts would be difficult to manufacture. 
Hopefully you can find someone to hall it off for free. It looks very heavy.


----------



## readydave8

receptacle over mantle to be hidden by wallmount TV, not much leeway because TV had to hide it

Why'd they need a header at that height?

burnt wood on cut was me getting money's worth out of oscillating blade


----------



## Kevin

Changed a couple of receptacles and weatherproof covers (one cover was broken, so it's an upsell).

Also bought some new batteries for the UPS's I have. APC replacement cartridges are expensive (like, $80-100)... Total Battery (battery store) it was just under $100 before tax for enough batteries for the 2 UPS I have (each takes 2, i bought 4 batteries)

So far, I've spent a womping $100 on both of these UPS (got them free because they needed batteries!)

Peel the stickers off, change batteries, reinstall stickers!


----------



## macmikeman

Guess what the big job for tomorrow is? At 4:00 pm I have an appointment. So does my son. We are going to decide to put up the plywood all the damn way around the house again or not . Took around 3 or 4 hours total last time. 
I have a lot of windows to deal with. I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Kevin

Sunday I spent the day playing on the tractor playing a game of roulette with the buried hydro lines, water lines, and ground rods (we found the second ground rod, and it is now not in the ground LOL). We dug holes for sonotubes. We are putting a new deck on, complete with a tin roof.

Moving the propane tanks was interesting without disconnecting the lines from them... i managed, but that tractor didn't like lifting them... too heavy with how far out we were.

We bought a 20×30×13 storage structure, so today I went for a trip to go see it, and them went to get me some cheese curds. 

Later this week we should be starting a job at a big automotive garage... but that's totally dependant on if we get a deposit out of them.


----------



## nrp3

Cheese curds are addictive. I blame Kohler for getting me hooked on those.


----------



## joe-nwt

Last week I installed a 15KV station service cell in a hydro plant. 

Today I'm doing heat trace in a school.

Maybe I need to focus.......:wink:


----------



## gpop

Today i played a game of hunt the light pole in the blazing sun. 14 led poles daisy chained/spurs in there bases that followed no rhyme or reason. 

This followed a call out last night when a short to ground took out the gfci 250amp main feeding a sub panel full of lights, fans and other gear of which most was 277.

The gfci breaker was faster than the panel breakers and someone went cheap and didn't fuse any of the light poles so we had 2hr of fun playing chase the wire.


----------



## jw0445

Today I finished wiring a pool and pool house. Tomorrow I'm wiring up septic pump motors and alarms.


----------



## sparky1998

I am converting a store front to a 2 bedroom apartment, catch is all the walls are block lots of bx and chipping not fun


----------



## Helmut

The siding guys bailed, so I have to do all of it.

Nice day though.


----------



## Dan the electricman

sparky1998 said:


> I am converting a store front to a 2 bedroom apartment, catch is all the walls are block lots of bx and chipping not fun


I hope you're charging time and materials, to make it worthwhile. Sounds like a pain!


----------



## drsparky

Boat problem, no receive on radio, found broken speaker wire connector.


----------



## Kevin

Working on pulling wire and whips down to the lifts with aircraft cable/wire rope to support the AC90.


----------



## Kevin

Not today, but yesterday, Changed some light bulbs, got our drops from the ceiling done, diagnosed a fixture not working, removed some security cameras, removed some 70 volt speakers, and had a 14 hour work day.

Now to start collecting on this work. Off to get my van 😈


----------



## Kevin

Today I wired a "play room" for my friends kids. He's insulating and finishing some attic space that's directly off the bedroom. It's way overkill but I wired it as I would any other room. 4 receptacles (well, 5 because one will be the AFCI device) and 3 pot lights. Its pretty short in there. Devices are 16" to bottom of box...

3rd photo is the deck/roof that we've been working on at my parents place. The roof is done, the stairs are done, there's some minor vinyl to finish up, and a couple other things to close out the building permit.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Just finished up a small control panel. It basically controls two pumps (1 is redundant) on VFD's. Only one pump can run at a time, it checks the valves and starts which ever pump has the valves in the correct position. All 4 valves for the two pumps must be correct for one pump to run. It then has a start delay for chemicals and heat and then a 5 min cooldown for the heater when you shut everything down. It takes the flow meter signal and splits it to the two drives. Based on the timer it will put the pump that is running into a slower speed for non-occupied hours. If the drive running is shut off from the drive location (or doesn't start within 10 seconds) it will also shut everything down.


----------



## Kevin

I took on a small renovation for a friend.








Ceiling is coming down, and that wall is being reframed so the step in the wall is farther down near the window.








In this room, the plumber is coming to fix the bathtub leak, my friend is coming today to look at making the ceiling smooth, the light is being moved to center, and 4 pots are going in on a new switch.

All in all, it's a smaller job than I originally thought it would be... of course, there's a laundry room to frame and drywall... but it's still not as huge as I thought.

And go figure, I take this on as something to fill my schedule for the next couple of weeks (rather than sit at home), and now I may have a bunch of electrical work coming up to do for a company I work for...


----------



## Easy

I am done with the brewery I was working on and they are making beer like crazy. I am working on the bar area now. The actual design called for N-Light controls for the lighting but that all changed after rough inspection. Hopefully I get the same inspector on the final because the last inspector said it was fine to just go with line voltage switching and the N-Light stuff was not required as long as I only used LED's for all of the lighting. I ran everything in conduit so it was easy to convert back. Saved a ton of money and it simplified things. The owner wanted Philips HUE lighting so he could change colors in his can lights. I was a bit skeptical but they seem to work well and are very responsive as a mesh network. Each fixture can be controlled separately using an app. Changing colors and setting schedules for each individual light is kind of cool.


----------



## Easy

It's kind of a sloppy pipe job because the design kept changing but I ran all my conduits on the back side of the wall rather than inside the wall to save time and just punched through to the bar from the brewery above the walk in refer. Speakers, Cat-6 and switch legs can all be accessed from that location.


----------



## drsparky

Ill be working on feasting today followed by football.


----------



## emtnut

MotoGP1199 said:


> Just finished up a small control panel. It basically controls two pumps (1 is redundant) on VFD's. Only one pump can run at a time, it checks the valves and starts which ever pump has the valves in the correct position. All 4 valves for the two pumps must be correct for one pump to run. It then has a start delay for chemicals and heat and then a 5 min cooldown for the heater when you shut everything down. It takes the flow meter signal and splits it to the two drives. Based on the timer it will put the pump that is running into a slower speed for non-occupied hours. If the drive running is shut off from the drive location (or doesn't start within 10 seconds) it will also shut everything down.


Nice looking job on the panel !! 

I'll admit it ... I'm a bit jealous


----------



## MikeFL

Looks like a Mellow Mushroom.


----------



## Kevin

I relocated a camera today at a hospital where there's an expansion being done...

All the all-terrain boom lifts were inside the structure, and the location where they got them in, has a hole in front... so we used an indoor scissor lift in the mud, while wobbly to take my gear down, then, spent 30 minutes getting the indoor scissor lift into a tight corner for me to mount the camera gear on the pole at the new location...then I almost got the darn thing stuck because the tires were covered in mud and I was on snow... haha

Was an entertaining job. Instead of 1.5 hours it took 2.5 hours.


----------



## mpcxl

Had to cut open route 611 for a faulty ground loop detector circuit. Pavers went over existing ground box

decided to pick up existing 3” UG and turn it beyond curb and run 1” down curb about 300’.


----------



## Kevin

I installed a kitchen in the apartment at my parents place. All ikea cupboards, all scratch and dent/as-is items except for 2. Need to get some doors and shelves, a gable panel, a base cabinet, and few other odds and ends, but the majority is complete. We now know the countertop sizes so we can order the countertop, and tomorrow i may do some more plumbing for the sink. We forgot to install valance light wiring (and by "we" i mean my brother and dad... they did the electrical) so we are doing 12 volt tape lighting.

The toe kick is interesting, because the counter starts at 36" at the wall with the stove, but the floor (and ceiling) slope so much that instead of 4.5" toekick, it's almost 7" at the far right 🤣

It's a good thing I'm good at all this stuff... I already have a kitchen reno lined up for my company... the same friend I'm doing the basement for right now haha.


----------



## Kevin

Was at the mechanic last week getting some work done on my car and he mentioned that he had some receptacles that weren't working upstairs. I went back on Friday with an 8' ladder to investigate... receptacles have wiring, wiring goes into ceiling... and ends there.

So, this morning I picked up whatever material I had at the storage depot, and picked up a 75M roll of 12/4 AC90 (its odd to have to buy 3 phase wiring... and its a heavy roll... it doesn't look that heavy...) fed 2×20 amp receptacles, a fridge receptacle, and a clock receptacle (i can do that in a dwelling unit by code, a clock receptacle on with the dedicated fridge receptacle... too bad this is commercial, don't know if there's anything against it here haha).

It sucked buying a 75M roll to only use 20M, but they ended up wanting, and a quote, "as many dedicated receptacles as possible" for their bitcoin mining, so I did 2 runs across the ceiling to where their current bitcoin mining is. I removed probably 1000' of old data and phone wiring that was all cut off in the ceiling before running the AC90... I HATE opening a ceiling and having wires fall out...
















Now, I ran 2 runs of 4 conductor cable across the room, which will give me 6 dedicated circuits... the question is, should I put in a 6 gang box, or 2×3 gang boxes? I like the idea of a 6 gang if I can find a 6 gang cover plate...


----------



## wcord

Believe it or not, that cat 5 is worth money at the scrap yard.


----------



## Switched

I always seem to find a pair of ***** above the grid.


----------



## Flyingsod

Switched said:


> I always seem to find a pair of ***** above the grid.


Must be working in the alternative lifestyle district. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched

Flyingsod said:


> Must be working in the alternative lifestyle district.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dig my avatar don’t you!


----------



## Kevin

wcord said:


> Believe it or not, that cat 5 is worth money at the scrap yard.


Yup. I left it there overnight, tomorrow if they haven't thrown it out I'm putting it in a big garbage back to bring back to the storage depot. I didn't have any with me tonight...

So what do you think, 6 gang or 2×3 gang for the 6 dedicated circuits? Because this is the great white north, I don't need tie bars, so my logic is to put them in a 6 gang and label them 1A 1B 3A 3B 5A 5B just because I can (and because I'm using twin breakers) haha but I think a 6 gang might look a little silly... what do you think?


----------



## Switched

I wouldn’t do a 6 gang... what if they plug in a wall wart, it could take up 2/4 receptacles.


----------



## Kevin

Switched said:


> I wouldn’t do a 6 gang... what if they plug in a wall wart, it could take up 2/4 receptacles.


No wall warts here... all power bars. 30 computers for bitcoin mining.

If they wanted more than 6 receptacles, I'd be inclined to install a sub-panel on that wall and install as many as they'd like. I have no shortage of power in this building haha

But I have to agree two 3 gangs would be better.


----------



## Viggmundir

2x3, way easier to find covers. And way cheaper.


----------



## Wiredindallas

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153055
> 
> Was at the mechanic last week getting some work done on my car and he mentioned that he had some receptacles that weren't working upstairs. I went back on Friday with an 8' ladder to investigate... receptacles have wiring, wiring goes into ceiling... and ends there.
> 
> So, this morning I picked up whatever material I had at the storage depot, and picked up a 75M roll of 12/4 AC90 (its odd to have to buy 3 phase wiring... and its a heavy roll... it doesn't look that heavy...) fed 2×20 amp receptacles, a fridge receptacle, and a clock receptacle (i can do that in a dwelling unit by code, a clock receptacle on with the dedicated fridge receptacle... too bad this is commercial, don't know if there's anything against it here haha).
> 
> It sucked buying a 75M roll to only use 20M, but they ended up wanting, and a quote, "as many dedicated receptacles as possible" for their bitcoin mining, so I did 2 runs across the ceiling to where their current bitcoin mining is. I removed probably 1000' of old data and phone wiring that was all cut off in the ceiling before running the AC90... I HATE opening a ceiling and having wires fall out...
> View attachment 153056
> View attachment 153057
> 
> 
> Now, I ran 2 runs of 4 conductor cable across the room, which will give me 6 dedicated circuits... the question is, should I put in a 6 gang box, or 2×3 gang boxes? I like the idea of a 6 gang if I can find a 6 gang cover plate...


Ist, Garvin online may have a 6 gang cover. 
You do have Y service, right?


----------



## Kevin

Wiredindallas said:


> Ist, Garvin online may have a 6 gang cover.
> You do have Y service, right?


Garvin is an American company. I'm sure i could hunt down a 6 gang cover somewhere in Canada first.

Y service? Good question. Dunno, all I know is my panel is 120/208 Y fed from a splitter from a 75KVA 600-120/208 transformer.


----------



## Wiredindallas

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Garvin is an American company. I'm sure i could hunt down a 6 gang cover somewhere in Canada first.
> 
> Y service? Good question. Dunno, all I know is my panel is 120/208 Y fed from a splitter from a 75KVA 600-120/208 transformer.


Then yes, you have Y allowing 3 hots on 1 neutral.


----------



## Kevin

Wiredindallas said:


> Then yes, you have Y allowing 3 hots on 1 neutral.


Yes, that's why I bought 4 wire...


----------



## Kawicrash

Parking lot plug.
On a Federal 2P 15, didn't trip the breaker. 🙄
At least it's nice out. Usually get these calls when it's -30°c


----------



## joe-nwt

Looks like it was sizzling there for quite a while. Might not have tripped another brand either.


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> Looks like it was sizzling there for quite a while. Might not have tripped another brand either.


I bet it wouldn't have tripped an AFCI either.


----------



## readydave8

good news is, it wasn't backstabbed, then it would have melted worser


----------



## Kevin

I finished up those bitcoin mining receptacles, and then went to troubleshoot the PA system. Turns out the amplifier needs to be replaced.

There's something satisfying about 3 phase wiring. Red red black black blue blue. Missing a 3 gang plate tho, but I have to go back anyway... I think I see a 3 phase service to my dream house now..


----------



## 99cents

I’m going to try to get power to a bidet and there are obstacles everywhere. 😐


----------



## Easy

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153085
> View attachment 153086
> 
> I finished up those bitcoin mining receptacles, and then went to troubleshoot the PA system. Turns out the amplifier needs to be replaced.
> 
> There's something satisfying about 3 phase wiring. Red red black black blue blue. Missing a 3 gang plate tho, but I have to go back anyway... I think I see a 3 phase service to my dream house now..


Did you run conduit or flex into your boxes? It just seems odd not to see an insulated EGC entering the boxes. Does Canada have the same requirement as the US for installing a ground in flex over 6 feet long?


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> Did you run conduit or flex into your boxes? It just seems odd not to see an insulated EGC entering the boxes. Does Canada have the same requirement as the US for installing a ground in flex over 6 feet long?


Looks like he ran some sort of AC cable if you zoom in on the connector in the panel.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was looking at the wrong connector/ wires coming into the panel.


----------



## micromind

I've never seen an Eaton bolt-on twin breaker. Plenty of stab-ins but never a bolt-on.


----------



## Switched

micromind said:


> I've never seen an Eaton bolt-on twin breaker. Plenty of stab-ins but never a bolt-on.


That was the first thing I noticed too. I don't even think I have ever seen a commercial bolt on panel that would allow that.


----------



## Easy

Twins bolt-on's Type? I tried to zoom in but I the letters were blurred. It would sure be nice to find out where Kevin found these breakers. They could be real handy on certain jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

99cents said:


> I’m going to try to get power to a bidet and there are obstacles everywhere. 😐


Are you working in a ladies room?


----------



## Easy

99cents said:


> I’m going to try to get power to a bidet and there are obstacles everywhere. 😐


Go wireless. Install a tube and valve off the cold water pipe.


----------



## gnuuser

repairing strobes on the emergency vehicles in the shop


----------



## joe-nwt

Easy said:


> Did you run conduit or flex into your boxes? It just seems odd not to see an insulated EGC entering the boxes. Does Canada have the same requirement as the US for installing a ground in flex over 6 feet long?


Canadian BX (MC) has a bare copper ground in it.


----------



## 99cents

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you working in a ladies room?


Nope, just an HO’s bathroom. Referral.


----------



## 99cents

Easy said:


> Go wireless. Install a tube and valve off the cold water pipe.


I dunno, the bidet was already installed. I had no choice but to run cable through the vanity. Ugly job.


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> Did you run conduit or flex into your boxes? It just seems odd not to see an insulated EGC entering the boxes. Does Canada have the same requirement as the US for installing a ground in flex over 6 feet long?


Only ran conduit into the panel from a 4" square. AC90 for the rest.


MotoGP1199 said:


> Looks like he ran some sort of AC cable if you zoom in on the connector in the panel.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I was looking at the wrong connector/ wires coming into the panel.


Ac90 to 4" square then 3/4" emt into panel.


micromind said:


> I've never seen an Eaton bolt-on twin breaker. Plenty of stab-ins but never a bolt-on.


They are common as heck here.


Switched said:


> That was the first thing I noticed too. I don't even think I have ever seen a commercial bolt on panel that would allow that.


This one does. Label on the cover says max 84 circuits... on the 42 circuit tub haha.


Easy said:


> Twins bolt-on's Type? I tried to zoom in but I the letters were blurred. It would sure be nice to find out where Kevin found these breakers. They could be real handy on certain jobs.


These are DNBA2020 breakers. IIRC there's 2 different Eaton bolt on breaker styles.


----------



## joe-nwt

Is that CSA approved tie-wire?

You can get the proper BX clamps you know.......



http://www-public.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=CILACLAMP&co=US


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Is that CSA approved tie-wire?
> 
> You can get the proper BX clamps you know.......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www-public.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=CILACLAMP&co=US


Lol, I was using BX clamps. 12/4 is a little too large for them, but it fit... but pushing the box in the wall, the cable popped out, which I knew was gonna happen, but I did try once.


----------



## 99cents

I’m appalled.


----------



## Kevin

99cents said:


> I’m appalled.


Good.


----------



## Quickservice

micromind said:


> I've never seen an Eaton bolt-on twin breaker. Plenty of stab-ins but never a bolt-on.


Same here... blew my mind. Something I appreciate about ET... despite the many years I been in the electrical industry, there is always something new to learn.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Is that CSA approved tie-wire?
> 
> You can get the proper BX clamps you know.......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www-public.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=CILACLAMP&co=US





Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Lol, I was using BX clamps. 12/4 is a little too large for them, but it fit... but pushing the box in the wall, the cable popped out, which I knew was gonna happen, but I did try once.


Here you can see the bx clamps... for some reason I took tons of photos of this relatively small job haha


----------



## Viggmundir

Local farmer got caught by the AHJ doing his own electrical work, 760' overhead line to a new well he had drilled. No insulators on any of the poles, screwed a mast hub on to a type 1 panel hanging on the end pole, hooked up power 2 ft under the poco transformer while it was live. I get to clean it all up. Got insulators put up on all the poles today, and got a new panel hung in the shop to replace his existing fuse box. Not part of what the AHJ flagged him on, but convinced him it was a good idea to upgrade


----------



## Easy

Viggmundir said:


> View attachment 153099
> View attachment 153101
> 
> 
> Local farmer got caught by the AHJ doing his own electrical work, 760' overhead line to a new well he had drilled. No insulators on any of the poles, screwed a mast hub on to a type 1 panel hanging on the end pole, hooked up power 2 ft under the poco transformer while it was live. I get to clean it all up. Got insulators put up on all the poles today, and got a new panel hung in the shop to replace his existing fuse box. Not part of what the AHJ flagged him on, but convinced him it was a good idea to upgrade


Looks like Farmer Joe needs some help on his wiring.


----------



## Easy

It's been slow at work. Today I went to a house to check out a short circuit at a home and the repair took about 1 hr. Cut in a some can lights in 2 commercial rest rooms // yucky work.  It's a PITA when you try to fold in 3 runs of #12 solid in those work can j boxes. Then I went home and played with my Christmas Light controller for next year. I figure I better keep up with my neighbors next Christmas.


----------



## Easy




----------



## Easy

I'm trying to just use old parts and it will be plugged into 2 GFCI circuits so it should be safe. I used sprinkler timers and contactors with 24vac coils. Old computer power supplies and what ever I had laying around.  I should have the project done by next December.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Easy said:


> I'm trying to just use old parts and it will be plugged into 2 GFCI circuits so it should be safe. I used sprinkler timers and contactors with 24vac coils. Old computer power supplies and what ever I had laying around.  I should have the project done by next December.


I've been thinking about making one with a Click PLC just for fun. Don't know if it will ever happen.


----------



## Quickservice

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> View attachment 153085
> View attachment 153086
> 
> I finished up those bitcoin mining receptacles, and then went to troubleshoot the PA system. Turns out the amplifier needs to be replaced.
> 
> There's something satisfying about 3 phase wiring. Red red black black blue blue. Missing a 3 gang plate tho, but I have to go back anyway... I think I see a 3 phase service to my dream house now..


Just curious, why six outlets in one location? Small industrial shop? Commercial building of some sort?


----------



## Quickservice

In the process of installing 34 of these (Dual-Lite EVHC6ID's) in a huge Baptist Church complex. The majority of the Chicom TPI's they installed a couple of years ago had died! The fire marshal showed up a couple of weeks ago and he was not a happy camper.


----------



## MikeFL

Quickservice said:


> Just curious, why six outlets in one location? Small industrial shop? Commercial building of some sort?


I'd reckon each bitcoin mining pc is on a different circuit. They are power hogs. Maybe 2 per circuit.


----------



## Kevin

Quickservice said:


> Just curious, why six outlets in one location? Small industrial shop? Commercial building of some sort?


They asked for as many as I could install. There's 20 more computers going in for bitcoin mining. Really, I could have gotten away with one 3 gang, but I really don't care lol money is money.

They don't pay for power at this shop, so I see more bitcoin mining servers after the 20 new ones.


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> ...
> 
> *They don't pay for power at this shop*, so I see more bitcoin mining servers after the 20 new ones.


???


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> ???


What? Power is included with their rent but it's not separately metered, so the landlord has no idea if they're just running dummy loads to run the bill up.


----------



## MikeFL

That won't last long.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> That won't last long.


Never gonna happen.

To put in seperate meters the WHOLE building needs to be re-wiried. Looking about 150K min. It used to be one large warehouse but over the years they just put walls up and divided the spaces. They're in the middle units. Their panels feed offices 2 units down, feeds the fire alarm system, all row garage door openers, most of the lighting, and all kinds of other stuff.... we didn't even know that, and here I am 4 months ago just shutting stuff down whenever I want to work on the splitters 😂


----------



## MikeFL

I've always heard the power bill is the cost of bitcoin mining. When that guy's bill goes from $2k per month to $7k, he's going to speak up.

What are you (they) going to do with all the heat in the room?


----------



## Switched

MikeFL said:


> I've always heard the power bill is the cost of bitcoin mining. When that guy's bill goes from $2k per month to $7k, he's going to speak up.
> 
> What are you (they) going to do with all the heat in the room?


I did a job about two years ago for an IT guy for a hospital. I installed a bunch of circuits to the IT room for what I assumed was needed for servers or whatever for the hospital. By the end of it I figured out that the dude was installing a bunch of miners. My assumption is he probably had the hospital buy the units, pay for the electrical upgrades, and then for all the power to operate the units and of course the extra AC for the room.

Never went back to do anything, but there is a lot of that going on out there. Too many shady people out there.


----------



## eddy current

I installed CT’s in a large office building that did not have separate metered units to monitor and have the ability to bill the tenants.
Some floors were easy because one whole panel was for one tenant but other floors we had to monitor each circuit individually.
The cost to install the monitoring was very small in comparison to the increase in rent that the building can charge due to power consumption. They were doing this because some tenants had large computer server labs running 24/7 and others had nothing but laptops and phones, but they payed the same rent due to square footage.


----------



## samgregger

Switched said:


> I did a job about two years ago for an IT guy for a hospital. I installed a bunch of circuits to the IT room for what I assumed was needed for servers or whatever for the hospital. By the end of it I figured out that the dude was installing a bunch of miners. My assumption is he probably had the hospital buy the units, pay for the electrical upgrades, and then for all the power to operate the units and of course the extra AC for the room.
> 
> Never went back to do anything, but there is a lot of that going on out there. Too many shady people out there.


That sound like a lot of work for a thief to basically steal power from the hospital when you could just swipe stuff and sell it on Craigslist


----------



## Switched

samgregger said:


> That sound like a lot of work for a thief to basically steal power from the hospital when you could just swipe stuff and sell it on Craigslist


Depends upon how much coin you mine, the ROI could be huge... especially since you didn't invest anything.


----------



## Kevin

eddy current said:


> I installed CT’s in a large office building that did not have separate metered units to monitor and have the ability to bill the tenants.
> Some floors were easy because one whole panel was for one tenant but other floors we had to monitor each circuit individually.
> The cost to install the monitoring was very small in comparison to the increase in rent that the building can charge due to power consumption. They were doing this because some tenants had large computer server labs running 24/7 and others had nothing but laptops and phones, but they payed the same rent due to square footage.


That's gonna be a lot of CT donuts... there's 3×42 circuit panels (with twin breaker), plus a 10×20 electrical room full of 347/600 disconnects and stuff, just in this area of the shop... I suspect there's at least 15 (or more )120/208 panels in the building, and each panel feeds all kinds of stuff all over the place.

600 volts goes to a garage door opener 5 doors down....

I _think_ the service is 1200 amps 600 volts or larger, but I haven't been able to locate the main electrical room yet, all I know is I have 400 amps 600 volts in this area of the building. 


Rumor has it their rent is 10-13 000/month... but I haven't asked them yet. I wouldn't doubt it for a minute if its true.


----------



## MikeFL

He's not even paying for the computers. If he gets caught he's going to prison. Why not put a grow op in the basement while he's at it.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Also instead of viruses a lot of guys are sending out malware that uses your home computer for processing power. Your computer now mines for bitcoin in the background and slows your computer down a lot. A huge amount of computers have that malware in US and Canada and don't even know it. If your computer is just a bit slow but everything is fine, people don't always look for viruses/malware.


----------



## samgregger

Switched said:


> Depends upon how much coin you mine, the ROI could be huge... especially since you didn't invest anything.


 The ROI on stealing **** is..... 100%


----------



## MotoGP1199

Also instead of viruses a lot of guys are sending out malware that uses your home computer for processing power. Your computer now mines for bitcoin in the background and slows your computer down a lot. A huge amount of computers have that malware in US and Canada and don't even know it. If your computer is just a bit slow but everything is working most people won't search for malware


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> He's not even paying for the computers. If he gets caught he's going to prison. Why not put a grow op in the basement while he's at it.


Well he also has a ton of fish that he breeds to sell, power courtesy of the landlord 🤣🤣

I thought of a grow op, as he doesn't pay for power.... DON'T TEMPT ME! I may go back and build a grow room! I have a big control cabinet, so I could automate the process like I was talking about in my thread haha


----------



## Switched

MikeFL said:


> He's not even paying for the computers. If he gets caught he's going to prison. Why not put a grow op in the basement while he's at it.


People's greed blinds them from ethics and morals.


----------



## zoltan

Years ago I wired a grow OP in a detached garage. There were running 25 1000w hps lamps with associated veg lamps, AC, pumps, etc.

I found out much later that they operated for years without ever getting a utility bill for the juice they were pulling! The garage had it's own service and was in an alley and the access was seriously overgrown. The utility did finally shut them down but didn't back charge them.


----------



## Max C.

Haven't been on here much due to school, however I figured why not share what the boss had me work on during a day off...










Three #1 aluminum RW90s and one #6 copper RW90 (ground) to feed a pump house. Despite having to go over 250 feet in existing pipe, the pull was actually quite smooth. Yes, that top reel is indeed blue...we ordered white, however a forklift driver at <*insert supply house who's name begins with West*> damaged that roll upon unloading  They had blue in stock and we keep lots of white tape in our van, though


----------



## joe-nwt

Freezing my butt and fingers deleting pot lights in an outdoor parkade. -25C with a 15K wind. Installing low profile LED canopy lights.

Whoever invented the HPS potlight should be kicked in the knackers........


----------



## wcord

joe-nwt said:


> Freezing my butt and fingers deleting pot lights in an outdoor parkade. -25C with a 15K wind. Installing low profile LED canopy lights.
> 
> Whoever invented the HPS potlight should be kicked in the knackers........


-3C, out of the wind, converting 175MH wall packs (architectural design) into 20w LED.
Tomorrow a roof top because they are calling -29C for Friday and I'm too old for that ****


----------



## Quickservice

Converting a bunch of old 4-lamp T12 fixtures to LED.


----------



## Quickservice

wcord said:


> -3C, out of the wind, converting 175MH wall packs (architectural design) into 20w LED.
> Tomorrow a roof top because they are calling -29C for Friday and *I'm too old for that *****


Amen brother.... I can relate!!!!!!


----------



## zoltan

Final stage of the remodel, after they had moved back in, was that they decided to add a chandelier in the living room w/20' high sloped ceiling. T&M but I thought the 3 sections of scaffolding in tight quarters was going to be erected by the GC. Nope, me and the PF put up the rickety scaffold. Luckily I don't have to dismantle it around the new light.

Both ends of the scaffold are about 6" from the walls. Made moving planks interesting







I have not been up in the air like that for at least 8 years, I may be a little sore tomorrow. I forgot how much those planks flex when you're out in the middle


----------



## micromind

Terminated 5KV cables on a 1250 HP 4160 motor today, both motor and starter.

Not bad, it was about 50F, sunny and not much wind.


----------



## HertzHound

After two days home getting wholopped with snow, went in today to do some pool bonding and put in sleeves to stay ahead of the masons. I had around 13” of snow, but closer to the shore didn’t see as much. The leaving storm made some good surf. There were around six surfers out today.


----------



## MikeFL

HertzHound said:


> After two days home getting wholopped with snow, went in today to do some pool bonding and put in sleeves to stay ahead of the masons. I had around 13” of snow, but closer to the shore didn’t see as much. The leaving storm made some good surf. There were around six surfers out today.


Seems pretty crazy to go surfing in those conditions. If something happens I can't see anyone going out there to assist. I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Dbaker13

Currently waiting on the power company to come power up this meter upgrade I’ve been dicking with all morning.


----------



## Easy

Installing receptacles for some offices. Easy fun stuff. 1/2 an 3/4 EMT. No thinking involved. Some of the project is wood framed but they wanted everything in conduit so that even makes it more fun.


----------



## micromind

Dbaker13 said:


> Currently waiting on the power company to come power up this meter upgrade I’ve been dicking with all morning.


Pretty much the same as waiting for an inspector.

These people really need to respect our time.


----------



## MikeFL

This was my office this evening. That's sitting at a table in the sand on Fort Myers Beach. 

It's hard to see but to the right of the sun is an island. In a couple more weeks the sun will be setting over the island. Meanwhile I can see the sun set over the horizon beyond open water until then. 

To the right is a 9V powered board I made to test algorithms. 

As expected, the 2 led's you see lit as a pair came on right when the middle of the sun was over the horizon, accounting for the camera being located about 5' above sea level. 

We have completely clear skies for the next few days which affords opportunity to play in the sand. 

Had I set the white balance on the camera to see the board and not the sun, it would have been a better shot. I have some 95% window tint on order but it's not here yet. When I get it I'll make a filter to view the sun but not the board through (set the board in front of the window tint). 

What's in this picture is a screen grab from a video I was shooting with my phone. 

I'll likely head back out there tomorrow. It's a short 20 mile ride from the office.


----------



## Dbaker13

micromind said:


> Pretty much the same as waiting for an inspector.
> 
> These people really need to respect our time.


I’m lucky. I have two inspectors that cover 95% of the areas we cover and generally give me an hour heads up. The other guy is worse than a 3rd party home inspector. Once red tagged me because it was a Tuesday.


----------



## Kevin

I changed a thermostat... and ran a new wire to it (all it had was R and W, new stat needed G to have the option of running the fan and C so they don't have to worry about batteries)

Today has been very unproductive.


----------



## cuba_pete

Valumatic...definitely got your money's worth out of that...great value.

I still have mine.


----------



## joe-nwt

Starting this afternoon we're not supposed to see anything above -35C until next week. So I've moved indoors converting fluorescent to LED.

Boring as fack but at least it's warm.


----------



## wcord

Kevin said:


> View attachment 153666
> 
> I changed a thermostat... and ran a new wire to it (all it had was R and W, new stat needed G to have the option of running the fan and C so they don't have to worry about batteries)
> 
> Today has been very unproductive.


Hope you ran a 5 wire so the AC works


----------



## Cosmorok

The four of us had a rare day together finishing up this basement reno. It went from being an unfinished basement to a downstairs apartment for the client's teenage son. The client mentioned his son wanted to have the entire basement lit with the WiFi controlled lights, his dad figured for when the son has parties. The compromise is the son's bedroom, not a difficult day, short day also. We're as far as we can be until the other trades do their thing.









Edit: Yes it was difficult keeping our stuff from sliding because of the sideways photo.
Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

Adding circuits to this panel and wondering if the inspector looked at it on original install?


----------



## cuba_pete

What's a little duct tape between friends? ...or energized conductors...


----------



## joe-nwt

Curious, what residential cable do you guys use that has a blue conductor in it? Don't you usually use blue taped white for neutral?


----------



## Service Call

I was referring to the GE MB panel with nothing but ITE breakers. It takes a little looking.


----------



## LEVY

Cosmorok said:


> Edit: Yes it was difficult keeping our stuff from sliding because of the sideways photo.
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I fixed it for you.
Is that coffee or hot chocolate?










Those stairs would not pass inspection in Texas.


----------



## Cosmorok

LEVY said:


> I fixed it for you.
> Is that coffee or hot chocolate?
> 
> View attachment 153679
> 
> 
> Those stairs would not pass inspection in Texas.


Thanks for the assist. It's tea, fun fact. Three of the four guys at my work have the same Thermos, I got mine first then my coworker asked how I found it so he got one. My boss got his in the last few days, since he's the last one that means his will have to be coloured pink. Democratic election. 

What is bad about the stairs?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEVY

Cosmorok said:


> What is bad about the stairs?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I might be wrong, but seems like it is one riser short.


----------



## micromind

Cosmorok said:


> What is bad about the stairs?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


No fire blocking.


----------



## zoltan

MikeFL said:


> This was my office this evening. That's sitting at a table in the sand on Fort Myers Beach.
> 
> It's hard to see but to the right of the sun is an island. In a couple more weeks the sun will be setting over the island. Meanwhile I can see the sun set over the horizon beyond open water until then.
> 
> To the right is a 9V powered board I made to test algorithms.
> 
> As expected, the 2 led's you see lit as a pair came on right when the middle of the sun was over the horizon, accounting for the camera being located about 5' above sea level.
> 
> We have completely clear skies for the next few days which affords opportunity to play in the sand.
> 
> Had I set the white balance on the camera to see the board and not the sun, it would have been a better shot. I have some 95% window tint on order but it's not here yet. When I get it I'll make a filter to view the sun but not the board through (set the board in front of the window tint).
> 
> What's in this picture is a screen grab from a video I was shooting with my phone.
> 
> I'll likely head back out there tomorrow. It's a short 20 mile ride from the office.
> 
> View attachment 153661


Have they finished the road work/storm water mitigation work on the main drag down there on FMB yet?


----------



## LEVY

Cosmorok said:


> Thanks for the assist. It's tea, fun fact. *Three of the four guys at my work have the same Thermos*, I got mine first then my coworker asked how I found it so he got one. My boss got his in the last few days, since he's the last one that means his will have to be coloured pink. Democratic election.
> 
> What is bad about the stairs?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I've using the same Aladdin Thermos for ages. Great thermos.


----------



## MikeFL

zoltan said:


> Have they finished the road work/storm water mitigation work on the main drag down there on FMB yet?



It's for the most part completed in that area but the south 2/3 of the island is still under construction.


----------



## MikeFL

Working on the beach today.
79F was the temp with a nice SE breeze.


----------



## joe-nwt

Just about as warm here.....


----------



## MikeFL

Build a nice fire in your igloo and you should be fine


----------



## Kevin

wcord said:


> Hope you ran a 5 wire so the AC works


There's a 5th wire tucked away, but there's no central AC, and she rents so she will likely never have it installed (especially because power is included!)


----------



## five.five-six

I worked on this on Saturday 







tried it out on Sunday


----------



## cuba_pete

hoooo doggy...that's some cold chit


----------



## Sberry

Great thread to go surfing down a little. Nice varied jobs.


----------



## Kevin

I showed up on site today to install some Time-Lapse cameras. They show me this pole they build to mount the camera on.








The thing was moving WAY too much for a time-lapse camera to be installed on. A normal live view camera, yes, but the time-lapse would look like ****. Here's how much it swayed while moving it...





Then, I grabbed the lift, and proceeded to attempt to install the camera... The thing was moving way too much, so I made a call. Told the boss that we couldn't mount on it as-is, but I had some wire-rope in the car, so I could do some guy-wires on the thing. I call the gentleman at the site who was there to help me, and got him to come help me get ready to install the guy-wires. Had him hunt down something to attach to some poles so I could fasten the turnbuckles. He came back with some forged eyelets and the guy I saw driving around with a welder/generator. They started on that while I ran to get some missing parts for the guywire system. I picked up some thimbles, turnbuckles with bolts rather than closed eyes, some forged eyebolts, and some small shackles.
















The welder came back after and gave me some cards, and painted the eyelets so they wouldn't rust out over the 8 months this stuff will be here.

I got to work on installing my camera and the guywires.






































Here's a video of the wobble after installing the guywires.





There was another camera that got installed on the boomlift, as it will only be installed until next wednesday then removed.








My temporary 12 volt power supply... The guys will put a real 12 volt supply on it tomorrow.









That was it for today. Simple job turned into 6 hours haha


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday I got to install some PTZ cameras at a site that I already installed some time-lapse cameras at last year...
I also got to install STARLINK INTERNET!!!

I will be putting together a simple video covering the setup of starlink internet, but here's some photos for now.
I got to try out my stainless steel strapping/banding tool for the first time. The thing is amazing. Here you can see I installed the PTZ using some, the Ubiquti Radio using some, and put an additional clamp on the time lapse using some slightly less shiny stuff.








Here's a pic of the PTZ, Radio, and the STARLINK internet antenna. It required some thinking on how to mount it, as it only comes with a tri-pod.
























Was a pretty easy installation of the system. I absolutely love how clean the cables are on the outside from the hole over to the corner of the building. There is slack on the cables on the 2" EMT in case they want to change the pole out to a longer one, saves me from having to run a new wire or even just pull slack outside.

I will be getting my tig welder working so I can start making the mounts that *I* want to use for these installs. They have mounts made but they're not ideal sometimes, or something they don't want to try as it might not work... at least with not paying to do trial and error, all you loose is your own time, and some material.... But considering I will need practice anyway, it's not a big deal.

Oh, and when I left from this site, I came upon a vehicle in the ditch. The lady went in the ditch likely 30 seconds before I drove by. I was first on scene.








When I stopped to ask if she was okay, she said yes, and that I could leave as her husband is on the way. I said okay and went to turn around again so I was heading in the right direction...

But I noticed she was pregnant (I later learnt that she was 8 months pregnant...). I couldn't leave her there alone, so as I came up on the scene again I pulled over, turned the beacon lite on, left the car running with the tail lights on, and parked a few hundred feet back. After a few minutes I ended up moving my car to the top of the hill (long story short, blind corner and blind hill approaching this scene). The lady told me I could leave and I don't have to stay, but I told her if I leave, there's a high chance of a secondary collision or equivalent happening (I didn't want to flat out say "you're pregnant, I'm not leaving"... although she might have appreciated that as well). I told her I'm staying until the police show up. In the meanwhile, a bunch of her friends stopped to talk to her and see if she's OK, at some point her husband showed up. Cops were already on their way, paramedic was also on their way, and a tow truck was also on their way.

While waiting for the police to show up, I started waving people thru, as they ALL slowed down and asked if everyone was OK... Yes, we are all ok... that's why there's a dozen vehicles on the side of the road... anyway... I waved people thru so they wouldn't stop to ask if they needed help of it they're OK. Most people saw me waving them thru and waved back, thanking me for essentially saying "we're all good here, keep going". The cop showed up, did a U-turn, and parked blocking half of one of the lanes. Took her 5 minutes to realize when she shut her curiser off, so did the lights... lol

Now the cops are on scene. I ask if they need any info, let them know I was first on scene, and end up just chatting with everyone else. Paramedics showed up... Not one, but 2, plus a paramedic in an SUV. Now the road is down to one lane. I start on REAL traffic control at this point, stopping traffic on one side while waiving traffic thru the other way. Was pretty fun until it got to the people who were going (I'm not kidding here) slower than walking pace, trying to see the wreck... anyway. The paramedics leave, tow truck parks in the right spot to do the recovery, and the cop says I can leave now, as she's blocking one entire lane... I shrug, say thanks, and head back to my car. It's dark now, so people are way more likely to see the flashing blue and red lights while they approach the hill anyway.

Oh, and the story behind how she got there... She swerved to miss a wild turkey, over corrected, and ended up in the soft snow in the ditch, and went for a ride. This photo you can see the tracks.









Oh, and if my good samaritan act yesterday wasn't enough, today I picked a lock for an individual in my neighborhood who managed to lock herself out of her bedroom yesterday...


----------



## Cosmorok

Kevin said:


> Yesterday I got to install some PTZ cameras at a site that I already installed some time-lapse cameras at last year...
> I also got to install STARLINK INTERNET!!!
> 
> I will be putting together a simple video covering the setup of starlink internet, but here's some photos for now.
> I got to try out my stainless steel strapping/banding tool for the first time. The thing is amazing. Here you can see I installed the PTZ using some, the Ubiquti Radio using some, and put an additional clamp on the time lapse using some slightly less shiny stuff.
> View attachment 153905
> 
> Here's a pic of the PTZ, Radio, and the STARLINK internet antenna. It required some thinking on how to mount it, as it only comes with a tri-pod.
> View attachment 153906
> 
> View attachment 153907
> 
> View attachment 153908
> 
> Was a pretty easy installation of the system. I absolutely love how clean the cables are on the outside from the hole over to the corner of the building. There is slack on the cables on the 2" EMT in case they want to change the pole out to a longer one, saves me from having to run a new wire or even just pull slack outside.
> 
> I will be getting my tig welder working so I can start making the mounts that *I* want to use for these installs. They have mounts made but they're not ideal sometimes, or something they don't want to try as it might not work... at least with not paying to do trial and error, all you loose is your own time, and some material.... But considering I will need practice anyway, it's not a big deal.
> 
> Oh, and when I left from this site, I came upon a vehicle in the ditch. The lady went in the ditch likely 30 seconds before I drove by. I was first on scene.
> View attachment 153909
> 
> When I stopped to ask if she was okay, she said yes, and that I could leave as her husband is on the way. I said okay and went to turn around again so I was heading in the right direction...
> 
> But I noticed she was pregnant (I later learnt that she was 8 months pregnant...). I couldn't leave her there alone, so as I came up on the scene again I pulled over, turned the beacon lite on, left the car running with the tail lights on, and parked a few hundred feet back. After a few minutes I ended up moving my car to the top of the hill (long story short, blind corner and blind hill approaching this scene). The lady told me I could leave and I don't have to stay, but I told her if I leave, there's a high chance of a secondary collision or equivalent happening (I didn't want to flat out say "you're pregnant, I'm not leaving"... although she might have appreciated that as well). I told her I'm staying until the police show up. In the meanwhile, a bunch of her friends stopped to talk to her and see if she's OK, at some point her husband showed up. Cops were already on their way, paramedic was also on their way, and a tow truck was also on their way.
> 
> While waiting for the police to show up, I started waving people thru, as they ALL slowed down and asked if everyone was OK... Yes, we are all ok... that's why there's a dozen vehicles on the side of the road... anyway... I waved people thru so they wouldn't stop to ask if they needed help of it they're OK. Most people saw me waving them thru and waved back, thanking me for essentially saying "we're all good here, keep going". The cop showed up, did a U-turn, and parked blocking half of one of the lanes. Took her 5 minutes to realize when she shut her curiser off, so did the lights... lol
> 
> Now the cops are on scene. I ask if they need any info, let them know I was first on scene, and end up just chatting with everyone else. Paramedics showed up... Not one, but 2, plus a paramedic in an SUV. Now the road is down to one lane. I start on REAL traffic control at this point, stopping traffic on one side while waiving traffic thru the other way. Was pretty fun until it got to the people who were going (I'm not kidding here) slower than walking pace, trying to see the wreck... anyway. The paramedics leave, tow truck parks in the right spot to do the recovery, and the cop says I can leave now, as she's blocking one entire lane... I shrug, say thanks, and head back to my car. It's dark now, so people are way more likely to see the flashing blue and red lights while they approach the hill anyway.
> 
> Oh, and the story behind how she got there... She swerved to miss a wild turkey, over corrected, and ended up in the soft snow in the ditch, and went for a ride. This photo you can see the tracks.
> View attachment 153910
> 
> 
> Oh, and if my good samaritan act yesterday wasn't enough, today I picked a lock for an individual in my neighborhood who managed to lock herself out of her bedroom yesterday...


What a day! Sounds like your traffic cop badge will arrive by mail in five to seven business days, they'll want you back. You did too good of a job.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Cosmorok said:


> Sounds like your traffic cop badge will arrive by mail in five to seven business days, they'll want you back. You did too good of a job.


Honestly, I think I did more work than the police while I was on scene... would have been helpful to have a second person for traffic control but I managed with 1 person haha


----------



## MikeFL

@Kevin you deserve today off (from construction, not here!).
Yesterday was a full day for you for sure.
Be safe up there!


----------



## canbug

Today is a work from home day so I have paperwork spread across the kitchen table and I can not seem to get XL to work the way I want it to today. Frustrating but I'm warm and getting paid so I'm not going to complain to loudly.

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

@canbug if you need help with Excel speak up. 
I have 25+ years on it and with some very complex equations.


----------



## canbug

I use the basics and to be honest, I had a bad evening last night and it's overflowed into today. I may just take the day off and do something for myself. I do really appreciate the offer and may take you up on in the future.

Thanks


----------



## just the cowboy

Kevin said:


> Oh, and the story behind how she got there... She swerved to miss a wild turkey, over corrected, and ended up in the soft snow in the ditch, and went for a ride. This photo you can see the tracks.


For years I told people not to avoid wild animals, less chance of a major accident. One day I was driving down the road and a deer ran out, I just swerved a little, then three more came out and instincts took over and I swerved hard. Guess who hit a tree and flipped his truck? Don't even listen to myself.
Cowboy


----------



## canbug

I've run over a fox, a bagger and to many gophers. My daughter braked hard for a fox and ended up with 2 tires that had flat spots and needed to be replaced. I have swerved for deer and a moose, I will take my chances in a ditch before hitting a moose. But we don't have a lot of trees so the ditch is a viable option.

Tim


----------



## just the cowboy

canbug said:


> I've run over a fox, a bagger and to many gophers. My daughter braked hard for a fox and ended up with 2 tires that had flat spots and needed to be replaced. I have swerved for deer and a moose, I will take my chances in a ditch before hitting a moose. But we don't have a lot of trees so the ditch is a viable option.
> 
> Tim


Same with bears, I hit one one day and the lady behind me gets out and starts looking for it!!!!


----------



## cuba_pete

canbug said:


> I've run over a fox, a bagger and to many gophers.
> Tim


You can't hit baggers...they're an essential species and get hazard pay now.

thanks Obama


----------



## samgregger

MikeFL said:


> @canbug if you need help with Excel speak up.
> I have 25+ years on it and with some very complex equations.


IF CUSTOMER = "I'm an engineer" OR "My brother is an electrician" OR "I already bought the parts" OR "I want to do some of the work myself" THEN PRICE = PRICE*2


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> @Kevin you deserve today off (from construction, not here!).
> Yesterday was a full day for you for sure.
> Be safe up there!


Not only do I deserve the day off, but I need the rest. But at least the weekend is here. It's a long weekend for us here in Ontario (idunno about the rest of the country).

I changed 5 fuse panel guts out to homeline inserts today. 5 out of 197 to change in the building. They're taking approx. 1 hour each, so it means I can leave around 2 or 3 PM. I'm getting paid for each one I change rather than hourly... So the faster I can do them, the more money per hour I make... I want to get down to around 45 minutes each. I'll share some photos tomorrow for you all to see what I'm working with. For tonight I'm going to bed... I'm tired as heck.


----------



## u2slow

Tracing circuits to make a usable panel schedule. Gotta use every hint on this ship...


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> Not only do I deserve the day off, but I need the rest. But at least the weekend is here. It's a long weekend for us here in Ontario (idunno about the rest of the country).
> 
> *I changed 5 fuse panel guts out to homeline inserts today*. 5 out of 197 to change in the building. They're taking approx.* 1 hour each*, so it means I can leave around 2 or 3 PM. I'm getting paid for each one I change rather than hourly... So the faster I can do them, the more money per hour I make... I want to get down to around 45 minutes each. I'll share some photos tomorrow for you all to see what I'm working with. For tonight I'm going to bed... I'm tired as heck.


You're tired after 5hrs of work? And you were finished at 3pm? Poor guy!


----------



## 99cents

Easy said:


> Installing receptacles for some offices. Easy fun stuff. 1/2 an 3/4 EMT. No thinking involved. Some of the project is wood framed but they wanted everything in conduit so that even makes it more fun.
> 
> View attachment 153659


Are you allowed to use ENT for that?


----------



## 99cents

joe-nwt said:


> Freezing my butt and fingers deleting pot lights in an outdoor parkade. -25C with a 15K wind. Installing low profile LED canopy lights.
> 
> Whoever invented the HPS potlight should be kicked in the knackers........


Whoever scheduled it for February should be kicked in the knickers.


----------



## joe-nwt

99cents said:


> Whoever scheduled it for February should be kicked in the knickers.


Actually, the fixtures were ordered back in Oct. Covid/supply issues and suddenly it's February. 

I've paused on that install for the time being.


----------



## wcord

canbug said:


> I've run over a fox, a bagger and to many gophers. My daughter braked hard for a fox and ended up with 2 tires that had flat spots and needed to be replaced. I have swerved for deer and a moose, I will take my chances in a ditch before hitting a moose. But we don't have a lot of trees so the ditch is a viable option.
> 
> Tim


Hit a moose and it'll be in your front sear with you.
Those long legs will flip it over your hood right through the windshield. 
Ditch is a much better idea.


----------



## Easy

99cents said:


> Are you allowed to use ENT for that?


Actually it might be quicker to use ENT but I get a thrill out of jamming conduit through metal stud. I could have used MC or Aluminum flex as well. It wasn't a code requirement to use EMT but the owner requested it. I personally like EMT because it's more versatile if you need to add conductors in the future. I really can't comment on ENT but I know it's widely used in our trade. I just haven't had much experience using it.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> You're tired after 5hrs of work? And you were finished at 3pm? Poor guy!


It's not the 5 hours of work that made me tired... Working outside in the cold, doing tedious tasks that require removing my gloves is what did it, and maybe only 5 or 6 hours of sleep...

I also did a service call last night to go and fix a camera that needed a new wire... Why must the tasks that require no gloves need to be done during -30 degree weather???

Throw in there fighting my way thru costco, and that makes for a full day.

I want to do 6-7 panels a day but nooooooooo, can't do that as they've already given notice to the tenants of when they'll be done...


----------



## HertzHound

Not working on anything today, because it’s Presidents Day. So I figured I’d get a new pair of boots with some Presidents’ Day sales. Turns out the pair I wear for outdoors was discontinued. There was one store about an hour away that had some stock. They didn’t have it in black, but he was selling them at $75 instead of the normal $200. I bought two pairs. Probably should have bought three. It might have taken me to retirement. I switch between Muck Chore boots if it’s real soupy, and work shoes if I’m inside on concrete, so I can get about four years out of them. And as comfortable as they are on me, I don’t mind looking like I have platypus feet.


----------



## MikeFL

This was our office this morning. Stuck in traffic and client cancels when we're 10 minutes away.
Pulled off into the first park and grabbed a water and walked around for 20 minutes.
@macmikeman grew up about 5 miles away as the pelican flies.


----------



## macmikeman

Mike, we lived on Pearl Street at the beach for around 3 years before migrating to Whiskey Creek. I'm an official FMB Rat. Pink Shell still looks the same. I see that the surf at the pier is huge that day,,,,, huge.


----------



## MikeFL

macmikeman said:


> Mike, we lived on Pearl Street at the beach for around 3 years before migrating to Whiskey Creek. I'm an official FMB Rat. Pink Shell still looks the same. I see that the surf at the pier is huge that day,,,,, huge.


Not sure why I was thinking Iona. You were right downtown on the beach. 

FMB is actually an official town now with mayor & council, etc., like a small city.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Finished up an install of two Drives that needed an isolation transformer to go from 240v Open Delta with a grounded B phase to 240v Delta. Only one drive runs at a time so I installed a double throw safety switch. Built the Control box that verifies valve position on both pumps and then starts the drive for the pump that is ready. The drive speed is controlled by the flow meter in the control box. Has built in cooldown for boilers and chemical feeders. The larger conduit is 1 1/4" RMC and I had to use double 45* bends in the corner to get around other stuff behind the large return pipe . The pool guy is going to relocate the chemical lines that are below the double throw safety switch.

EDIT: Small rigid was bent with my new Gardner Bender B1000 bender. Large 1 1/4" rigid was bent with my old Greenlee 880 hydraulic bender.


----------



## JasonCo

Do you work for a plant? I'd like to get more into stuff like that, just curious. Rarely do I get into installing VFDs and motor controls and what not for who I work for. Definitely something I'm interested in getting more experience with.


----------



## MotoGP1199

JasonCo said:


> Do you work for a plant? I'd like to get more into stuff like that, just curious. Rarely do I get into installing VFDs and motor controls and what not for who I work for. Definitely something I'm interested in getting more experience with.


I'm my own small company. Most of my work is for GC's I know a lot of guys don't like working for GC's but I have a handful I work for and I never have to go looking for work. My work is kind of specialized and they know I will do a good job and everything will work so they don't beat me up on price. Most of my stuff is on large commercial swimming pools and I'm one of the few contractors that will integrate everything (VFD's, chemical controllers, boilers, filter controllers, UV, Ozone, etc), start it up, program everything. Kind of a one stop shop where they don't have to call in 3 different companies for the different equipment. I'm also certified for most of the commercial pool equipment by the manufactures so I can do startup and training on them as well. I currently install about 30-40 VFD's a year on pools alone.


----------



## joe-nwt

Nice looking install!


----------



## JasonCo

MotoGP1199 said:


> I'm my own small company. Most of my work is for GC's I know a lot of guys don't like working for GC's but I have a handful I work for and I never have to go looking for work. My work is kind of specialized and they know I will do a good job and everything will work so they don't beat me up on price. Most of my stuff is on large commercial swimming pools and I'm one of the few contractors that will integrate everything (VFD's, chemical controllers, boilers, filter controllers, UV, Ozone, etc), start it up, program everything. Kind of a one stop shop where they don't have to call in 3 different companies for the different equipment. I'm also certified for most of the commercial pool equipment by the manufactures so I can do startup and training on them as well. I currently install about 30-40 VFD's a year on pools alone.


That's pretty awesome. I'm looking to someday start my own show as an independent contractor doing commercial, but still have a lot to learn. I'd like to think I'm sharp but that's honestly a joke haha. Realistically I have way more to learn if I want to tap into specialty gigs like what you're involved with. How did you go about learning all of this in the first place? I work for a service company which does add-on installs and retrofits and stuff like that, every now and then I'll work on motor controls but not enough to really soak it in as an expert. I'd really like to immerse myself in what you are doing. Just curious how you went about learning the ropes?


----------



## MotoGP1199

JasonCo said:


> That's pretty awesome. I'm looking to someday start my own show as an independent contractor doing commercial, but still have a lot to learn. I'd like to think I'm sharp but that's honestly a joke haha. Realistically I have way more to learn if I want to tap into specialty gigs like what you're involved with. How did you go about learning all of this in the first place? I work for a service company which does add-on installs and retrofits and stuff like that, every now and then I'll work on motor controls but not enough to really soak it in as an expert. I'd really like to immerse myself in what you are doing. Just curious how you went about learning the ropes?


That's a great attitude and exactly what you need to learn. Most of my learning is on the job or self study. I still spend thousands of hours a year at home reading, looking at diagrams and trying to learn something new. I would regularly stay late at jobs when I was young(off the clock) to test things out and and see how things worked. Instead of just hooking it up and leaving I would put meters on wires to see how things reacted. I would test to see what transformers would do with no load, with a load, inrush, etc to help me understand. If I see it first hand I retain it way better than just reading theory. Troubleshooting is one of the best ways to learn. I learn more from troubleshooting than from installing.

To learn PLC's I just bought a cheap PLC, read, watched you tube video's and tested it out at home with about $200 worth of cheap PLC products and some old switches and lights I removed from equipment being thrown away. I learned to program VFD's when one of my old employers said "hey install this". So I brought the manual home, read it, installed it. He then said "program the drive, we have a bunch to install and I rather you program it than pay someone else." I sat in front of that drive for 2 days and finally got it to do what I wanted. The second drive that was almost the same took be about an hour to program. Each time I installed a drive I would learn other ways to get it to do what I wanted that would either be easier or more reliable. Drives are weird and the manuals don't make much sense at first. I had to actually see what it did to understand how to integrate them with different equipment properly. Installing a drive and setting it to a set speed is easy. Getting it to work with other equipment, run at different speeds based off of feedback takes some time to learn how different signals work. Now I assume most people take classes. I just took advantage of the equipment in front of me and spent my own time to learn instead of getting into a bunch of school debt.

Some of my previous employers would allow me to spend time on the job to figure things out they needed, but by spending time at home learning I was able to move up and do things I liked. It opened up many doors for me that I would not have if I just showed up to work and went home at the end of the day.


----------



## Cosmorok

My coworker and I had a discussion about PLCs today, he would like to get into that field after he's licensed. The company we're at doesn't do any automation work. It's the way things are heading and never hurts to have that knowledge, We talked about places where we can take courses on PLCs.

Hot tub install, hot tub isn't on site yet so we just did the Teck to the disconnect and the boxes. A nice short day for a Friday.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kHkxVu


__
https://flic.kr/p/2kHgVSR

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind

I spent a couple of hours in an old dusty attic today. Installed some outlets in the freeze blocks for security cam power. 

It's been a while since I've crawled an attic.....hopefully it'll be a longer while 'till the next one.......

I'm sore.........places I didn't even think could get sore but they're sore anyway. 

Also, I can't bend and fold up as well as I used to.


----------



## Kawicrash

Squirrel made a home in the temporary generator tap box.


----------



## joe-nwt

How did a squirrel get in?


----------



## wcord

Looks like the connector on the bottom right was his access


----------



## joe-nwt

Missed that. Must have been the stealth paint job......


----------



## Viggmundir

Friday afternoon I had a service call. Receptacles fed by this meter socket were not working properly. Told me over the phone they figured the neutral was disconnected inside the meter socket because "If we pull on the white wire it shakes around like its loose". I told them not to do that again... some people lol. Store employee here with the jackhammer in this picture, if you look carefully he is right beside the still at this point live wires... Grabbed the white to show me how much it would move around in the meter socket... Common sense seemed to be a little short that day... 
I got PoCo out to do a disconnect for me, jackhammered a hole in the frozen ground so I had room to work with the conductors, replaced the conduit, and the meter socket because the bottom stabs were loose. I was only a little late for supper even!


----------



## Kawicrash

joe-nwt said:


> How did a squirrel get in?


Ya, there's a connector at the bottom right where they enter the cables from the portable generator. It was packed in there TIGHT, I don't know how he jammed it all up in there. Lots of peanuts, lol!


----------



## TGGT

750 aluminum terminations in an ATS.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john

Not today but many a day







in the past


----------



## Kevin

Today I built some time lapse cameras. Unfortunately the NDA does not let me share photos of them, so this is all you get haha. I'm getting 75$ per unit I build. Building 6 of them should take about 8 hours, but considering these are the first batch I have assembled, it took probably closer to 9.5 hours.


----------



## Easy

I can't see the cameras but I can see the toilet in the background. Comes in handy if your stuck at a bench wiring cameras. It looks like a dream job to me and the pay is good.


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> I can't see the cameras but I can see the toilet in the background. Comes in handy if your stuck at a bench wiring cameras. It looks like a dream job to me and the pay is good.


Very handy indeed lol

I'd honestly love to share the camera photos, but NDAs have a way of preventing that.


----------



## Easy

Can you expand on what they will be used for. I'm sure they will run like a finely tuned German watch if you set them up.


----------



## Kevin

Easy said:


> Can you expand on what they will be used for. I'm sure they will run like a finely tuned German watch if you set them up.


There's a lot more to them than what I do. I put the puzzle together but there's a whole backend that no one sees. Here is what they are used for: 




They can be set to take a photo every X minutes. This video was long before I started working with/for them. This video was only 4 days IIRC of work, but some of these go up and stay there for 2 years or more.


----------



## MikeFL

That is very cool.


----------



## Cosmorok

That time lapse video inspired me to make a video, had fun making the time lapse and the backing track. I took the video last week.

Aluminum To Copper Blues


----------



## Max C.

I spent some time on a finish for an extremely ellaborate custom house mansion. 80% of the receptacles are Bocci 22 Series devices (GFCI-protection provided at the panel where required).




























USB version!










And the specialty tool required to remove these...


----------



## canbug

Today I'm finishing up some paper and getting ready to head North. Sat morning, a buddy and I are heading to Whitehorse Yukon to start the install of a new ALCMS( Airfield Lighting Control and Monitoring System). I haven't been that far North and I'm looking forward to it, I'll take some pictures and post them here. We are planning on 10 days.

Tim


----------



## joe-nwt

Max C. said:


> I spent some time on a finish for an extremely ellaborate custom house mansion. 80% of the receptacles are Bocci 22 Series devices (GFCI-protection provided at the panel where required).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the specialty tool required to remove these...


Interesting. While it would be fun to install for the experience, I'm not sure I really like the looks of it.


----------



## just the cowboy

No room for error on holes!! Tight enough to look good but room enough to get tool in, with no adjustment for misalignment. 
Cowboy


----------



## Easy

You could be camped out a while if you were doing trim work on such an elaborate project. How are the boxes held in place? Interesting concept.


----------



## Easy

I'm still working on the Bar. Starting to put in some Govee strip lights and they seem to put out some good light and are inexpensive and addressable. Grouped all the Philips HUE lights. They seem to be very versatile but took a bit of time because the refurbished HUB was dropping out. I tried not to drink any beer but my boss kind of makes me do it. Oh come on just one. Was a good day and I had fun.


----------



## canbug

Made it to Whitehorse, just waiting to get our passes and start work. It was a good drive up here with a big portion on the Alaska Hwy. Saw a sign that said Caution Buffalo on road.

Tim


----------



## joe-nwt

Sign lies. Buffalo are in the ditch.


----------



## canbug

Ya but lots of Buffalo poop on the shoulders of the road. I sure wouldn't want to hit one, we did all our driving during daylight hours.

Tim


----------



## MikeFL

Are there trucks and equipment you needed up there? 
Seems like a long way to travel from working at an airport to working at an airport.


----------



## canbug

We, 2 of us brought up a truck load and may fly back or drive depending. We are installing lighting control so mounting a couple of cabinets, 120V power and then pipe and cat 6 for control. Commissioning in a few weeks but with the amount of snow here, I don't think the fiber will be ready.
My daughter in law asked why we were driving to an "airport".


Tim


----------



## MikeFL

Well I'm glad it had nothing to do with your confidence in air safety!


----------



## Kawicrash

Friend found some knob & tube in their rental property.... sigh..


----------



## joe-nwt

canbug said:


> Ya but lots of Buffalo poop on the shoulders of the road. I sure wouldn't want to hit one, we did all our driving during daylight hours.
> 
> Tim


Yep, buffalo are pretty solid if you happen to hit one. We usually have 3-4 events every winter over here in the NWT.

Those turds are pretty hard when frozen, and make a mess of your wheel well AND the vehicle behind you when not. Or so I've heard.....


----------



## canbug

Installed and powered 1 of 2 control panels.









Tim


----------



## wcord

Getting paid by one of the LED bulb manufacturers to replace ALL of their bulbs with a competitor brand. (Which they bought for the replacement)
Their brand flickers so badly in a condo complex, you would think you're at a disco.


----------



## joe-nwt

wcord said:


> Getting paid by one of the LED bulb manufacturers to replace ALL of their bulbs with a competitor brand. (Which they bought for the replacement)
> Their brand flickers so badly in a condo complex, you would think you're at a disco.


Don't be shy with the brand name.....


----------



## just the cowboy

Taking pictures from tank to tank for radio project. These are 3 of the 6 tanks that will be in the new High Speed Radio Link. Then they will connect 82 remote sites into that ring.


----------



## MikeFL

What's in the tanks? 
Petrol?


----------



## canbug

That's beautiful country, I'll guess water tanks.

Tim


----------



## Viggmundir

I have to drive 15hrs to see the mountains where I am. My guess is effluent in the tanks?


----------



## Milio9548

Cricket said:


> What are you working on today?
> 
> Share pictures! 😄


Demo!


----------



## Milio9548

Milio9548 said:


> Demo!


Also found an owls nest but we left them alone have to wait for wild life to relocate them to continue Demo on top floor.


----------



## VELOCI3

Monthly engine run. The mimic section of the paralleling gear is showing incorrect breaker status for the complex. Hard resetting all the plc’s required.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> What's in the tanks?
> Petrol?


Water. We have 15 tanks around town up high, this allows water to flow to 98% of our customers in power outages. The other 2% is houses on hilltops level with our tanks that we use jockey pumps and generators to keep pressure up. 

We are getting rid of the copper T1 lines and replacing them with a high speed microwave ring mounted on our tanks.

Some lucky contractor is going to have a fun project, we have 300 + days of sunshine a year. 
My team could do it but we have other toys to play with, we are doing the SCADA control upgrade in house so we have 90 PLC's and HMI's to program.

Harvey


----------



## Max C.

joe-nwt said:


> Interesting. While it would be fun to install for the experience, I'm not sure I really like the looks of it.


They're definitely the most unique receptacles I've dealt with! Agreed when it comes to looks. Not to mention, there's obvious drawbacks from a practical standpoint. Imagine the headache of replacement if one fails (good luck getting to the splices unless the trim or wall finish is removed...


just the cowboy said:


> No room for error on holes!! Tight enough to look good but room enough to get tool in, with no adjustment for misalignment.
> Cowboy


Yup, there's a reason the general contractor was responsible for cutting all of those 


Easy said:


> How are the boxes held in place? Interesting concept.


Bocci sells a bracket which mounts to a standard two-gang box. Here's a video of an example install:


----------



## bill39

Max C. said:


> They're definitely the most unique receptacles I've dealt with! Agreed when it comes to looks. Not to mention, there's obvious drawbacks from a practical standpoint. Imagine the headache of replacement if one fails (good luck getting to the splices unless the trim or wall finish is removed...Yup, there's the a reason the general contractor was responsible for cutting all of those Bocci sells a bracket which mounts to a standard two-gang box. Here's a video of an example install:


Those things are bound to flex when plugging or unplugging something and then the drywall mud will crack. Not for me.


----------



## Easy

Max C. said:


> They're definitely the most unique receptacles I've dealt with! Agreed when it comes to looks. Not to mention, there's obvious drawbacks from a practical standpoint. Imagine the headache of replacement if one fails (good luck getting to the splices unless the trim or wall finish is removed...Yup, there's the a reason the general contractor was responsible for cutting all of those Bocci sells a bracket which mounts to a standard two-gang box. Here's a video of an example install:


That's very cool. 
Just leave enough slack in the wire so you can pull them out to get to your splices.


----------



## canbug

Some snow clearing here in Whitehorse so we can find pulpits and hopefully pull fiber tomorrow after jetting the 3"FRE.









Tim


----------



## Coppersmith

It's a beautiful day here in Florida from what I hear. I wouldn't know. I haven't left the house all day. Just bouncing around social media sites include this and other sparky sites.


----------



## MikeFL

Live view of the beach


----------



## canbug

I think it's time for a job in Florida 

Tim


----------



## Coppersmith

canbug said:


> I think it's time for a job in Florida


That's what everybody says. That's why we are the 3rd most populous state. Sure, come join us. We'll make room. BTW, lots of Canadians here. Lots of Maple Leaf flags flying in Clearwater.


----------



## joe-nwt

Got to go for a ride today.










Small community called Jean Marie River. River breakup did a number on them. Flooded the diesel plant, and the telco site. I was asked to hookup an emergency genset to carry them for a day or two until utility power was back up. Just a small generator, 7KW Honda inverter. Pulled the meter, isolated the service conductors, fed the main from the generator. 8 hours by road, airstrip under water, 2 hours by chopper.

Spring is slow springing closer to home.










The other chopper with the gear got there first.










The ice did a number on the town. There was about 40" of water yesterday, today just the lumps left.


----------



## MikeFL

Very interesting seeing perils others face which we'd never think of down here @ 26N latitude.

Reminds me of a story. This is not intended to mock any particular culture but to understand cultural differences can lead to intended results. So here goes:
I was taking a 2 week resident course at FEMA's training facility (NETC). Instructors came from NW USA and their office also included Alaska. A river did exactly what you're showing, and it destroyed the entire village of a native population. FEMA goes in there, puts up the natives in a Marriott some hundreds of miles away, and proceeds to rebuild the village. FEMA being FEMA said village needs to be on higher ground instead of immediately at the river's edge, to prevent future loss from a flooding event.
So the natives end up killing a moose and cleaning it in the parking lot of the Marriott. That didn't go over well.
When the village was rebuilt, the natives were brought back. The natives immediately disassembled all the buildings and reconstructed their village down at the water's edge just like many generations of their culture had always done.

What's on that tower which you're providing temp power for?


----------



## joe-nwt

MikeFL said:


> Very interesting seeing perils others face which we'd never think of down here @ 26N latitude.
> 
> Reminds me of a story. This is not intended to mock any particular culture but to understand cultural differences can lead to intended results. So here goes:
> I was taking a 2 week resident course at FEMA's training facility (NETC). Instructors came from NW USA and their office also included Alaska. A river did exactly what you're showing, and it destroyed the entire village of a native population. FEMA goes in there, puts up the natives in a Marriott some hundreds of miles away, and proceeds to rebuild the village. FEMA being FEMA said village needs to be on higher ground instead of immediately at the river's edge, to prevent future loss from a flooding event.
> So the natives end up killing a moose and cleaning it in the parking lot of the Marriott. That didn't go over well.
> When the village was rebuilt, the natives were brought back. The natives immediately disassembled all the buildings and reconstructed their village down at the water's edge just like many generations of their culture had always done.
> 
> What's on that tower which you're providing temp power for?


It's a cell tower.


----------



## Kevin

I wired some switches yesterday... 12 switches for 23 pot lights and 4 fans... and all the fans are on one switch...


----------



## joe-nwt

Why do the screws holding the 8x8 look so weird? Something else we can't see?


----------



## Coppersmith

Why did they want to control the lights in such small groups? I'm wondering if there is some small computerized switching system you could have used. I'm not familiar with these products.

I don't know CEC rules. Are you not required to have the large J-box accessible? Looks like it's going to be behind drywall. The connectors going into the j-box don't appear to grip the cables. The cables are not fastened within 12" of the j-box.


----------



## Easy

Hey Kevin .... The customer wants you to relocate those switches to the other side of the doorway. lol


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Why do the screws holding the 8x8 look so weird? Something else we can't see?


There are 2 screws partially screwed in to space the box out so it's not crooked on the stud. The wall is framed out with a second 2x4 and they're not flush with each other.


Coppersmith said:


> Why did they want to control the lights in such small groups? I'm wondering if there is some small computerized switching system you could have used. I'm not familiar with these products.
> 
> I don't know CEC rules. Are you not required to have the large J-box accessible? Looks like it's going to be behind drywall. The connectors going into the j-box don't appear to grip the cables. The cables are not fastened within 12" of the j-box.


Box is recessed so they can put an access panel over it instead of seeing the grey 8x8 and no way to make it look half decent.

Client gets what the client wants. He was worried about there being too much light if there were less switches...

On the inside of the 8x8 cover is the layout and labeling for all the lights and the way they're currently grouped together should they want to change something around down the road.


----------



## bill39

The j-box sure looks good with the cover on. Geez, the inside looks like the proverbial rats’ nest. If anything ever screamed the need for terminal strips this is it!

Maybe that’s all the boss would give you to work with but aren’t there rules about overfilling a j-box. Yuck.


----------



## TGGT

Seems like a good place for wireless switching.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggmundir

Kevin said:


> There are 2 screws partially screwed in to space the box out so it's not crooked on the stud. The wall is framed out with a second 2x4 and they're not flush with each other.
> 
> Box is recessed so they can put an access panel over it instead of seeing the grey 8x8 and no way to make it look half decent.
> 
> Client gets what the client wants. He was worried about there being too much light if there were less switches...
> 
> On the inside of the 8x8 cover is the layout and labeling for all the lights and the way they're currently grouped together should they want to change something around down the road.


Umm isn't that what dimmer switches are for? Less light for I'm guessing a lot cheaper then the extra wire and labour to install that... 

So you have 2 screws at the back of the box going out sideways to anchor it, and braced against the 2 we can see? should have put some more framing in to secure it better. 

Also if you had done a few pieces of 2x4 between studs upright against the drywall at the back, you could have stapled it properly and it would look cleaner too I would think.


----------



## CMP

bill39 said:


> The j-box sure looks good with the cover on. Geez, the inside looks like the proverbial rats’ nest. If anything ever screamed the need for terminal strips this is it!
> 
> Maybe that’s all the boss would give you to work with but aren’t there rules about overfilling a j-box. Yuck.


Being from the the other side of the border, I always wondered what a loomex job was. Now I know, looks complicated.


----------



## Easy

Kevin .. You sure got a lot of criticism on this install. My thought would be why even have a junction box at all? But ... you left plenty of slack in your cables, you identified everything and you folded the wires into the box neatly. Personally I have never really understood the propose of securing NM cables with staples, it not like the wire has legs and will move around once the drywall goes on. I've always wondered what happens to the sheathing as it gets pulled against a metal staple in a major earth quake.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Why was there a need for the jbox? The cover fits tight -no overhang so there will be a gap of sorts.. They better mud it tight...


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Did you ever wonder why I don't show my work. hahaha. Actually I do pretty neat work but I don't have any pics from when I used to work. The guys that have my business do decent work also. The rough ins are not as neat as I would like but nobody sees it anyway.


----------



## Easy

A picture is worth a thousand words and it's nice to see how others do things. Unfortunately there are probably some members who work in areas where cameras are not allowed so they can't post photos. Residential rough ins are more likely to pass inspection if they are neatly executed because many inspectors are really not that good at finding code violations and just see the workmanship. I think the problem with residential work is that it's so competitive that you have to work fast just to stay in the game.


----------



## joe-nwt

Easy said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words and it's nice to see how others do things. Unfortunately there are probably some members who work in areas where cameras are not allowed so they can't post photos. Residential rough ins are more likely to pass inspection if they are neatly executed because many inspectors are really not that good at finding code violations and just see the workmanship. I think the problem with residential work is that it's so competitive that you have to work fast just to stay in the game.



I'd say those that go the extra mile to make an installation neat are far less likely to have code violations in the first place.


----------



## Easy

Here is a photo of a job I did a few months ago. The customer just kept adding stuff that he wanted to control from inside his house. It would have been better if he would have just purchased a Pentair panel with more relays but instead I just added them to his Control-4 system using switches. Notice how I violated code by not supporting the bell boxes but it still passed inspection. This was before PVC was at such a premium or I would probably used flex.


----------



## Easy

Here is a front view of the install.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Are those receptacles or switches up top attached to the wall?


----------



## micromind

Easy said:


> I've always wondered what happens to the sheathing as it gets pulled against a metal staple in a major earth quake.


That's why we have these wonderful, amazing AFCIs. It doesn't matter what happens, with AFCIs, it's no longer possible for electricity to start a house fire. 

Aren't you glad our insightful code-making panel has seen fit to require them........

Well the manufacturers are most certainly glad they're required.......$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!


----------



## macmikeman

Today I worked on my next "Featured Thread". with a picture (or two?) .... or forty? Hope to be able to post it tonight but since we are six hours behind you, your gonna have to wait till morning..


----------



## Easy

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are those receptacles or switches up top attached to the wall?


Those are Control 4 switches that were added after the fact for controlling lights for the tennis court and palapas. The pentair panel only had 8 relays and they were used up by the water features on the pool. I just did the install and Rancho Automation did the programming.


----------



## Viggmundir

I went to look at a reno job today. Customer wants to do a complete rewire. This is a new one for me, the walls are made out of 2x4. Lying flat, stacked floor to ceiling, with 4" nails holding each row down apparently. Exterior walls and interior walls. At least he has a wood boiler to keep the heating costs down in the winter.


----------



## Coppersmith

Viggmundir said:


> I went to look at a reno job today. Customer wants to do a complete rewire. This is a new one for me, the walls are made out of 2x4. Lying flat, stacked floor to ceiling, with 4" nails holding each row down apparently. Exterior walls and interior walls. At least he has a wood boiler to keep the heating costs down in the winter.


What's your plan? Run surface mount EMT? Cut grooves through the walls and run NM? (That would be a lot of nail plates.) Maybe have him fir the walls out for wiring space and then cover the interior with drywall.


----------



## Viggmundir

Customer is wanting to help. So he gets to cut grooves in everything. Not going to do it in EMT. We were thinking use a router and hope he doesn't hit many nails. Guy is a welder at a metal shop, so I think we will custom cut sheets of plate metal to cover our grooves. Right now they haven't decided on the interior finish. They would like to do rough cut 1x6, but are having a hard time sourcing it, so possibly could end up being drywall. It's not a big house, so he wants to minimize any furring on the walls. 

Ceiling they want to leave the exposed planking, probably paint it. Going for the rustic cabin look. The house is a 1+3/4, ceiling is 2x6 joists, thinking about using wafer LED lights to fit.


----------



## joe-nwt

Now you know where the lumber from all those grain elevators went that used to dot the countryside.


----------



## Kevin

bill39 said:


> The j-box sure looks good with the cover on. Geez, the inside looks like the proverbial rats’ nest. If anything ever screamed the need for terminal strips this is it!
> 
> Maybe that’s all the boss would give you to work with but aren’t there rules about overfilling a j-box. Yuck.


We calculated the fill on the box. Boss said we were good to go (it's funny because he's a teacher for the apprenticeship schooling at the college too!).


Viggmundir said:


> Umm isn't that what dimmer switches are for? Less light for I'm guessing a lot cheaper then the extra wire and labour to install that...
> 
> So you have 2 screws at the back of the box going out sideways to anchor it, and braced against the 2 we can see? should have put some more framing in to secure it better.
> 
> Also if you had done a few pieces of 2x4 between studs upright against the drywall at the back, you could have stapled it properly and it would look cleaner too I would think.


There are a total of 4 screws going thru the side of the box. That box I can likely hang off of and it won't come off the wall. As for the dimmers, it gets better than that... customer said he's probably going to install smart bulbs... we tried to talk him into 4 switches if he's doing that, nope, wouldn't do it ...


Easy said:


> Kevin .. You sure got a lot of criticism on this install. My thought would be why even have a junction box at all? But ... you left plenty of slack in your cables, you identified everything and you folded the wires into the box neatly. Personally I have never really understood the propose of securing NM cables with staples, it not like the wire has legs and will move around once the drywall goes on. I've always wondered what happens to the sheathing as it gets pulled against a metal staple in a major earth quake.


I didn't have the heart to try and staple that beautiful work (let alone figure out how TF to staple it all.). Some of the wires were too short to reach where we needed them to, we figured if we're putting a box in, splice them all rather than only a few, cause at least we can change joints later for him to control them another way. I think it looks Beautiful.


Dennis Alwon said:


> Why was there a need for the jbox? The cover fits tight -no overhang so there will be a gap of sorts.. They better mud it tight...


See my reply above your quote on this post.


----------



## Easy

Kevin ... You do good work and I was really impressed with how you put this together. The switches are all level and the boxes are evenly spaced. Anyone who could have managed to connect up all those EGC's and grounded conductors only using blue wire nuts is a hero in my book.


----------



## TXSparky7

Hooking up lots of HVAC units . 🏢🪛


----------



## Cosmorok

Your photo looks like an ad for that HVAC unit, hope the weather stayed nice.

These photos are from a couple of weeks ago, a crack house caught or was set on fire next to a plaza and burned a lot of the service conduit. However the conductors inside weren't damaged so PVC does its job very well. We removed about 60 feet of conduit then pulled the conductors onto the roof to sleeve them before passing them to two guys on ladders to attach to the side of the building, at one point we had 5 guys working on it. The fifth was a mechanic that saw our plight and offered to help, his shop was one of the businesses affected by this.























Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXSparky7

Thanks for the reply. I just know how to take good photos. That was in the morning. Afternoon a massive storm came through. Be safe out there


----------



## joab

Starting a new control panel in a lumber mill


----------



## Coppersmith

joab said:


> Starting a new control panel in a lumber mill


All that perfectly aligned EMT and those conveyers made me miss doing industrial work. I haven't felt that sensation in a long time. The very definition of electrical p0rn.


----------



## Forge Boyz

joab said:


> Starting a new control panel in a lumber mill


You do know that you are now required to give us daily update pics on this project. You can't just show us one picture with the door closed.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joab

Coppersmith said:


> All that perfectly aligned EMT and those conveyers made me miss doing industrial work. I haven't felt that sensation in a long time. The very definition of electrical p0rn.


Actually, IMC, with Myers hubs. I don’t like dust in my enclosures, and there giving me a free hand. We’re going for bullet proof.


----------



## joab

Forge Boyz said:


> You do know that you are now required to give us daily update pics on this project. You can't just show us one picture with the door closed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 If I remember. My apprentices were annoying me today and I forgot to take pictures. The backplane is still a blank sheet at the shop. Next week I’ll have someone putting that together while the on-site work is being completed. Starting tomorrow I’m going to shift my attention to PLC programming and HMI development.


----------



## joab

Consolation prize... this is another project for the same client.


----------



## joe-nwt

joab said:


> Consolation prize... this is another project for the same client.


Nice! Except for that 1 crooked O/L......


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> Nice! Except for that 1 crooked O/L......


Those style OL always want to tilt on you, lol.


joab said:


> Consolation prize... this is another project for the same client.


looks good 

Note: I'm pretty sure Yaskawa requires 30mm clearance on each side and 2mm between the two drives. Might want to slide the contactors over a little to make more space for the drives.


----------



## joab

MotoGP1199 said:


> Those style OL always want to tilt on you, lol.
> looks good
> 
> Note: I'm pretty sure Yaskawa requires 30mm clearance on each side and 2mm between the two drives. Might want to slide the contactors over a little to make more space for the drives.


That one is kinda in the rear view mirror, shuttered and sold that plant a few months ago. The J1000’s do have a zero side clearance option, plus the drives are grossly oversized because no one could come up with the actual motor size BEFORE the panel was due.


----------



## joab

Making progress!


----------



## TGGT

Upgraded my service from 50A to 200A.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Anybody need some Cutler hammer XO breakers?









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord

Fixing crap like this








Stove cable spliced to the dryer and heaters in the garage.


----------



## Kevin

Not today but last Fridays job, 200 amp service upgrade.































I didn't get a before picture of outside. It was an old 100 amp MI cable. Boss did the outside while I did the inside. We went down into the ground to go over to the LB because it looks better. Inspector said the LB is a little low, but passed it anyway. The panel is the only one we could get for this job, it's a little overkill... especially because we used twins...








Yes the whole panel isn't labeled... during covid we have been telling customers that they're required to mark the panel themselves so they can figure out what is what when the old one isn't marked. We don't want to go all over their house if we can avoid it, and the customers understand and appreciate it.

I take great pride in my panel changes.


----------



## MikeFL

Is that radon mitigation in that picture showing a snorkel coming through the masonry wall?
And a sewer vent open at grade?


----------



## just the cowboy

Kevin said:


> Not today but last Fridays job, 200 amp service upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 156265
> View attachment 156266
> View attachment 156267
> View attachment 156268
> 
> 
> I didn't get a before picture of outside. It was an old 100 amp MI cable. Boss did the outside while I did the inside. We went down into the ground to go over to the LB because it looks better. Inspector said the LB is a little low, but passed it anyway. The panel is the only one we could get for this job, it's a little overkill... especially because we used twins...
> View attachment 156269
> 
> Yes the whole panel isn't labeled... during covid we have been telling customers that they're required to mark the panel themselves so they can figure out what is what when the old one isn't marked. We don't want to go all over their house if we can avoid it, and the customers understand and appreciate it.
> 
> I take great pride in my panel changes.


If you take great pride in your panel changes why did you not show us the inside of the panel. 🤠 😎 

Cowboy


----------



## 460 Delta

just the cowboy said:


> If you take great pride in your panel changes why did you not show us the inside of the panel. 🤠 😎
> 
> Cowboy


Yeah, what cowboy said. I show my panel builds door open so everyone can nit-pick any and every little thing.


----------



## just the cowboy

460 Delta said:


> Yeah, what cowboy said. I show my panel builds door open so everyone can nit-pick any and every little thing.


@460 Delta I could not find the inside of this one but you can pick the outside apart!!

This is what I did, till I became a boss, should be your goal.
PLC , HMI and Prints.


----------



## 460 Delta

Too much information on the ladder, future electricians need to figure out how it works on their own like I always have, lol.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Is that radon mitigation in that picture showing a snorkel coming through the masonry wall?
> And a sewer vent open at grade?


From left to right:

High efficiency furnace air intake

High efficiency furnace exhaust 

Tankless hot water heater intake/exhaust combo 

Dryer vent


----------



## Kevin

460 Delta said:


> Yeah, what cowboy said. I show my panel builds door open so everyone can nit-pick any and every little thing.


Because it was a Friday, we ended up doing a 10HR day at this job, and I forgot. The inside was bloody beautiful too...  I totally forgot to get a photo of the inside. Rest assured its very clean inside though.


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin said:


> Because it was a Friday, we ended up doing a 10HR day at this job, and I forgot. The inside was bloody beautiful too... [emoji852] I totally forgot to get a photo of the inside. Rest assured its very clean inside though.


I see.


----------



## mburtis

Running a shovel .....


----------



## Easy

Underground feeds to BBQ area at my bosses house.


----------



## Easy

mburtis said:


> Running a shovel .....
> View attachment 156287


Be careful if your working on this live. The center 3" conduit looks like the lock nut is barely hanging in there.


----------



## mburtis

One of the three 4 inch conduits are completely pulled out of the box. One of them is the generator so it was dead. What you might call precision excavation.


----------



## Kevin

Boss had a photo of it. I got it from him today.


----------



## MikeFL

what kind/ brand of panel is that?


----------



## micromind

mburtis said:


> One of the three 4 inch conduits are completely pulled out of the box. One of them is the generator so it was dead. What you might call precision excavation.


Looks like an easy dig though......if there actually is such a thing.........


----------



## BlackHowling

Changing ones of these charging cables out, 200kw. One of the thermistors in the cable went bad.
















Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

Kevin said:


> Boss had a photo of it. I got it from him today.
> View attachment 156337


Am I seeing 9 ground bars inside this panel? Is this a Sub Panel?


----------



## BlackHowling

Easy said:


> Am I seeing 9 ground bars inside this panel? Is this a Sub Panel?


Looks like a normal main panel. Has the service separation. Don't know why they do the ground bars like that though

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

BlackHowling said:


> Looks like a normal main panel. Has the service separation. Don't know why they do the ground bars like that though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


It sure makes it nice when you don't have to splice your grounds because they are too short.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Canada - "Soorey(sorry), you need 9 ground bars"
USA - "Buy your own F*****g ground bar if you need it"

I'm curious if the price of the panel doubles with all the ground bars and safe-touch covers.


----------



## gpop

Last few days i have been sitting around while my trainee wires a panel that's being modifying from single phase vfd to 3 phase starters. Hopefully it wont be long till he's done then we can test it before he spends hours tidying up the wiring mess. 

Only way to learn is to do.


----------



## 460 Delta

gpop said:


> Last few days i have been sitting around while my trainee wires a panel that's being modifying from single phase vfd to 3 phase starters. Hopefully it wont be long till he's done then we can test it before he spends hours tidying up the wiring mess.
> 
> Only way to learn is to do.
> 
> View attachment 156354
> View attachment 156355


Looks fine as it is, I’d run it. But you all know how I build them.


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> Looks fine as it is, I’d run it. But you all know how I build them.


Teach them the correct way. After that as long as it works its all good.


----------



## Easy

gpop said:


> Teach them the correct way. After that as long as it works its all good.


What a great learning experience. Hands on and with a good teacher.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> what kind/ brand of panel is that?


Schneider Homeline.


Easy said:


> Am I seeing 9 ground bars inside this panel? Is this a Sub Panel?


Negative. Main service entrance rated panel. I think it comes with 10, but we needed a ground bar for the spa pack for the hot tub...


BlackHowling said:


> Looks like a normal main panel. Has the service separation. Don't know why they do the ground bars like that though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Because homeline apparently thinks this is a better solution rather than giving me 2 or 3 big ground bars.......


MotoGP1199 said:


> Canada - "Soorey(sorry), you need 9 ground bars"
> USA - "Buy your own F*****g ground bar if you need it"
> 
> I'm curious if the price of the panel doubles with all the ground bars and safe-touch covers.


The panel comes with the ground bars and screws in a bag, compete with sticker to install for the rating of the ground bars... it's really odd, although when I use these panels in apartment renovation, I get lots of ground bars because we don't need them all, and with an apartment, nothing ever gets added.


----------



## VELOCI3

Early AM gen run










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quick_2

Customer had a bad neutral connection at the mast. Hydro had cut the connections off and took them before I got there. Wire wasnt sunlight rated either and the insulation had worn away on the neutral.
Siding was aluminum of some kind and it burned right threw behind the meterbase.
They said someone stopped while driving by to let them know there was a flame going up the side of the house!


----------



## gpop

Finally got back to watching my trainee finish off the panel and test the logic. Hard to sit there and keep your mouth shut while he searches for a problem that's easy to see. Got to admit he stayed with it and worked the problem's out on his own so im happy. 









Im giving him a solid 8/10 (would give him a 9 but i think he hid some **** behind the panduit). Im also not allowing him to cut all the wires out and start again as im bored. (he did ask as he thinks he can do better now that he has more experience)


----------



## joab

Made some progress today!


----------



## joab

gpop said:


> Finally got back to watching my trainee finish off the panel and test the logic. Hard to sit there and keep your mouth shut while he searches for a problem that's easy to see. Got to admit he stayed with it and worked the problem's out on his own so im happy.
> 
> View attachment 156430
> 
> 
> Im giving him a solid 8/10 (would give him a 9 but i think he hid some **** behind the panduit). Im also not allowing him to cut all the wires out and start again as im bored. (he did ask as he thinks he can do better now that he has more experience)


The wire management on the door looks really good, maybe you should give him 8 1/2


----------



## gpop

joab said:


> The wire management on the door looks really good, maybe you should give him 8 1/2


Wire must have a loop capable of being cut and re-terminated with out having to remove a tie wrap or label. He lost 1/2 a point there. Im not being mean im just a old grumpy kinda guy.


----------



## BlackHowling

Currently sitting in 47 degree weather waiting to see if they'll Evac the work camp










Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

47C = 116F = wow keep hydrated, take vitamins, etc.


----------



## HertzHound

What’s in that cloud?


----------



## BlackHowling

HertzHound said:


> What’s in that cloud?


A whole bunch of wildfire smoke. Grew to 3700 hectares in just a few hours

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppersmith

MikeFL said:


> 47C = 116F = wow keep hydrated, take vitamins, etc.





BlackHowling said:


> A whole bunch of wildfire smoke. Grew to 3700 hectares in just a few hours
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


3700 hectares = 9142.9 acres. LOL.


----------



## batwing44

*


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-lytton-july-1-2021-1.6087311


*


Coppersmith said:


> 3700 hectares = 9142.9 acres. LOL.


My heart goes out to these people.


----------



## BlackHowling

Coppersmith said:


> 3700 hectares = 9142.9 acres. LOL.


It's been bumped to 20k now, so 50000 acres. 
We had 8 fires start in Kamloops due to the lightning last night. Luckily it rained heavily to help put them out. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmorok

Working at a building conversion, from an old church to apartments, working on the fire alarm systems. They never were fully connected so myself and another guy went through the three floors to check each device. This job has a whole pile of wrong. Fire caulking has to be redone, same with HVAC and electrical. We're the third electrical contractor here, first was fired and second got into a fist fight with the general contractor, GC was getting paid but not paying the trades. Brand new general contractor and brand new trades in.

Learned an old timer trick, connect a battery and remote control module then connect to each fire alarm circuit to see if the devices strobe, simple but very useful if you're by yourself.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT

Friday before a 3 day weekend. I didn't do a damn thing.


----------



## micromind

Cosmorok said:


> GC was getting paid but not paying the trades.


If the GC was being paid and not paying the subs, he needs to be given a fair trial then taken out back and shot.


----------



## Mbit

VELOCI3 said:


> Early AM gen run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every Kato generator I've come across has a PMG.


----------



## just the cowboy

micromind said:


> If the GC was being paid and not paying the subs, he needs to be given a fair trial then taken out back and shot.


The judge is fishing for the holiday. Take him out back and shoot him then give him a trial when judge gets back.


----------



## Cosmorok

Doing demo work for a new pot shop, saw this disconnect and noticed it isn't fused. When did Canadian code bring fused disconnects into effect? Just a curious question.
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

Down here I've installed more non fused than fused disconnects.


----------



## Coppersmith

just the cowboy said:


> Down here I've installed more non fused than fused disconnects.


Me too, but only if there is a fuse or circuit breaker somewhere in the circuit, usually the panel.


----------



## just the cowboy

Coppersmith said:


> Me too, but only if there is a fuse or circuit breaker somewhere in the circuit, usually the panel.


Yep, some production lines used to have four or five LOTO disconnects on them. When they were installed they put fused ones in, that was a pain when one blew a fuse,.


----------



## Cosmorok

Cosmorok said:


> Doing demo work for a new pot shop, saw this disconnect and noticed it isn't fused. When did Canadian code bring fused disconnects into effect? Just a curious question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


I should have mentioned that this panel is a main lug only panel.









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy

I stopped by the office to pick up my pay check and decided to help the guys can some beer. If the cans are not totally full they reject them so I get lot's of beer every time I go there. 
I really don't drink much but the beer is quite tasty and I have plenty for friends and family when they come to visit.


----------



## Mbit

Just a little boat work. Not much but it's honest

Chasing down some thermocouples on an engine









Compressor troubleshooting


----------



## WannabeTesla

micromind said:


> If the GC was being paid and not paying the subs, he needs to be given a fair trial then taken out back and shot.


Check his resistance readings a few times first.


----------



## batwing44

WannabeTesla said:


> Check his resistance readings a few times first.


Be sure you use the correct probe in the correct location.


----------



## Mbit

Working on some pickups


----------



## gpop

Finishing setting and concreting a 200' duct bank after 5" of rain in the last 48 hrs. Humidity in the trench is so high sweat doesn't evaporate so 3 changes of cloths a day and probably 10-15 bottle of water. 

Now im off for a few days to recover. God i miss working on plc panels in nice clean air-conditioned mcc's.


----------



## MikeFL

gpop said:


> Finishing setting and concreting a 200' duct bank after 5" of rain in the last 48 hrs. Humidity in the trench is so high sweat doesn't evaporate so 3 changes of cloths a day and probably 10-15 bottle of water.
> 
> Now im off for a few days to recover. God i miss working on plc panels in nice clean air-conditioned mcc's.


Best trick I ever learned in the heat is take a wash cloth, hand towel, headband, whatever and wring it out, then run it under the ice water from the water cooler. Wring out about half the water, and put it on your head.

Heaven!


----------



## cuba_pete

MikeFL said:


> Best trick I ever learned in the heat is take a wash cloth, hand towel, headband, whatever and wring it out, then run it under the ice water from the water cooler. Wring out about half the water, and put it on your head.
> 
> Heaven!


Similar to how I operated across a sweltering summer in Cuba.


----------



## canbug

Starting a small RWY project, if all goes well we should be done next Sun.








Tim


----------



## MikeFL

canbug said:


> Starting a small RWY project, if all goes well we should be done next Sun.


How deep is your wiring?
And how deep is your frost line?
Do the lights have to be on a deep (small diameter) foundation to keep them from heaving and getting out of that perfect alignment you install them in?

Runway lighting sure is some good looking lighting.
It's done well as it should be.

Our frost line is somewhere north of Tallahassee, so they say.


----------



## radio208

Hey Canbug....Just curious, on small non-manned airports (small towns, rural,etc) how are runway light activated at night?... Have heard the pilot will key the airport net several times.... Possible?


----------



## Apelectric

radio208 said:


> Hey Canbug....Just curious, on small non-manned airports (small towns, rural,etc) how are runway light activated at night?... Have heard the pilot will key the airport net several times.... Possible?


One of the small un manned at night airports by me, Farmingdale, they key the mic a couple of times like you said. 

Where I work, the lights are on all night unless the runway is closed. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

We are trenching 3' because the shoulders have to be able to take the weight of an aircraft and the cables may also be driven over by maintenance vehicles. The frost line is typically 4'-5' but on roadways it can go as deep as 12'.
Our Vega pegs, anchors are 5', 2" rigid cut in half. They are prone to frost heaves and the lights may need to be adjusted after spring thaw.
We are installing all new pipe, wire, pulpits and fixtures. The poly pits are 18" deep and the lights screw into the tops. The pits don't move as much as the vega pegs though and you know where your transformer and spice connections are.

The lights are controlled by an ARCAL system. When the pilot keys his mic, depending on how many times he clicks it, determines the brightness of the lights and then they will time out.

I'll be posting a few times this week as we make progress.

Tim


----------



## radio208

Tim...didn't know about the number of times he keys up for brightness...Thanks for the info...


----------



## canbug

Vega pegs are pretty solid in the ground and no they are frozen in yet.








Tim


----------



## canbug

Fun stuff.








Tim


----------



## oldsparky52

1st thing I saw was the plane and I thought "oh, he's out flying his plane", then a 1/2 cycle later I see the trench and ... 

You are the one behind the camera?


----------



## canbug

I am.


----------



## canbug




----------



## MikeFL

I don't remember the airport. It may have been Heathrow, in England, where they had guys working right along side the pavement as commercial airliners were taking off and landing. It was one of those airport operations reality shows.


----------



## gpop

Runway lights. We don't even have tarmac at the local strip.


----------



## canbug

At he bigger airports like Calgary, i can't work within 200' without closing the rwy for work that takes more than a few minutes. When I started in 2000, we could work up to the edge of the rwy so long as you stayed in the grass, but then came along a nasty word, Liability. It comes into play so a guy has a hard time doing his job now.
These smaller unmanned airports you can get away with a lot more if you play safe 

Tim.


----------



## Mbit

Is that yellow plane a crop duster or flame retadardant sprayer?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tractor with a bad knock in the motor is today's dirty job.


----------



## canbug

It's a crop duster and it's call sign id sky tractor. 

Tim


----------



## 460 Delta

MechanicalDVR said:


> A tractor with a bad knock in the motor is today's dirty job.


Main bearing or rod bearing knock? Or possibly a wrist pin?


----------



## just the cowboy

Started drawing process drawings, hybred of PI&D but just showing SCADA devices. The colors are pressure zones in top drawing, the new trend in SCADA screens is High Performance Graphics (HPG) in grey scale. Our new SCADA overview screens will be close to what is below only in grey scale. ( devices change Grey, Black or White instead of Red, Yellow or Green). HPG were to meant to draw attention to issue areas, but in this case the colors can help operators understand the system better. To keep both sides happy I think I will have the guys draw them in grey with just a hint of color for pressure sections.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Main bearing or rod bearing knock? Or possibly a wrist pin?


I'm leaning towards the rod bearing.


----------



## 460 Delta

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm leaning towards the rod bearing.


Well if you’re lucky a .020 or .030 grind on the crankshaft will clean it up. If you’re unlucky, well I’ve been here myself.


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> Well if you’re lucky a .020 or .030 grind on the crankshaft will clean it up. If you’re unlucky, well I’ve been here myself.



Lucky is a small knock that only requires the bearings being changed.


----------



## 460 Delta

gpop said:


> Lucky is a small knock that only requires the bearings being changed.


If you can hear a knock, rolling in a set of bearings, even .001 oversize isn’t gonna cut it. Almost always the rod will be spun and maybe even beat out to where an insert won’t “snap” in.


----------



## gpop

460 Delta said:


> If you can hear a knock, rolling in a set of bearings, even .001 oversize isn’t gonna cut it. Almost always the rod will be spun and maybe even beat out to where an insert won’t “snap” in.


Got a old dodge 1500 that had a bad knock due to a main bearing pushing 70k since I install new shell's. Must admit it was a quick patch until I had time to do a full rebuild but she's running strong and quiet so I've never got around to it. A little loose won't hurt but out of round won't last more than a few hours


----------



## canbug

Me on the tractor working on threshold lighting.








Tim


----------



## joe-nwt

Small propane boiler install.


----------



## MikeFL

joe-nwt said:


> Small propane boiler install.
> View attachment 158681


And you ran power to the blower motor? Both amps?

Or is all that copper your work of art? (looks real nice).


----------



## joe-nwt

Powered the boiler,circ pump, LWCO, did all the zone valve wiring. Retrofit. There's a zone of slab heat off to the right out of the picture. Makes DHW as well. Put a timer on the DHW recirc to save energy when not needed.

Not complicated by any means. I posted that picture to give others an idea on how to dress up the zone wiring instead of having a rat's nest. Everything labelled, t-stat wires even have heat shrink labels. Joints are all hidden in the panduit. The next guy along to troubleshoot should have walk in the park. Even a plumber.......


----------



## 460 Delta

Repairing the roof on an ad-mix room at one of our plants. It has leaked so long that I have to replace most of the perlins and 6 of the rafters. Good times.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

460 Delta said:


> Well if you’re lucky a .020 or .030 grind on the crankshaft will clean it up. If you’re unlucky, well I’ve been here myself.


Turned out it was today's job and it was just overfilled with oil.

Pulled out three quarts and the knocking and vibration stopped.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Turned out it was today's job and it was just overfilled with oil.
> 
> Pulled out three quarts and the knocking and vibration stopped.


What are you doing with a tractor? Do you have some acreage now?


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Turned out it was today's job and it was just overfilled with oil.
> 
> Pulled out three quarts and the knocking and vibration stopped.


Are you sure the motor isn't making oil? 
Drain, refill, and monitor?


----------



## 460 Delta

jw0445 said:


> Are you sure the motor isn't making oil?
> Drain, refill, and monitor?


Balogna, all of those motors were confiscated by the big oil/government cabal conspiracy. They aren’t going to let that technology out to kill all their profits.






He’s right Mech, check the oil frequently and see if it’s rising. If so the lift pump or the injection pump is suspect.


----------



## CWL

Had a skid steer making oil once. Bad seal on the injection pump.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> What are you doing with a tractor? Do you have some acreage now?


Yes siree Bob, I'm smack dab in the middle of farmland now surrounded by corn and chickens.

My current situation:


----------



## micromind

Is it gas or diesel?


----------



## joe-nwt

micromind said:


> Is it gas or diesel?


One is fed from a can the other will pick at almost anything.

Oh, you must mean the tractor.....


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes siree Bob, I'm smack dab in the middle of farmland now surrounded by corn and chickens.
> 
> My current situation:
> 
> View attachment 158689


That's how I grew up. 
250 acres on the Chesapeake Bay. 
Chicken coops, horse pastures, row crops, ...

Made bank as a kid growing tomatoes.
Sold them to the local market for $0.59 and they were selling them for $0.69.

Made bank making blackberry jam too. Local farmers out on the main roads sold it at their farm stands and gave me 100% of the revenue. Tried to give them a cut and they never would take a cent from a kid. Wish I was still that kid!


----------



## emtnut

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes siree Bob, I'm smack dab in the middle of farmland now surrounded by corn and chickens.
> 
> My current situation:
> 
> View attachment 158689


The next time we see them, will it be in the "home made food" thread ??


----------



## micromind

joe-nwt said:


> One is fed from a can the other will pick at almost anything.
> 
> Oh, you must mean the tractor.....


Lol.......yes, the tractor.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Is it gas or diesel?


Gas


----------



## MechanicalDVR

emtnut said:


> The next time we see them, will it be in the "home made food" thread ??


These are layers, if that stops they become fryers.....but that's a long way away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> That's how I grew up.
> 250 acres on the Chesapeake Bay.
> Chicken coops, horse pastures, row crops, ...
> 
> Made bank as a kid growing tomatoes.
> Sold them to the local market for $0.59 and they were selling them for $0.69.
> 
> Made bank making blackberry jam too. Local farmers out on the main roads sold it at their farm stands and gave me 100% of the revenue. Tried to give them a cut and they never would take a cent from a kid. Wish I was still that kid!


I spent summers here from 5-15 yrs old. I was cultivating the local young ladies and eating tomatoes....


----------



## Mbit

More boat work


----------



## joe-nwt

Ran a UPS circuit from the 10th floor in a high rise to a server room on the 2nd floor. Thought it would be hard but once I got started it was all downhill.


----------



## WannabeTesla

joe-nwt said:


> Small propane boiler install.
> View attachment 158681


I like the rag for holding in that pesky drip... heh! Panduit comes in handy for dressing. Nice work!


----------



## canbug

Pulled wire on Sat, not to hard, a single cable in an 1.5" pipe with the boss following putting in transformers and bonding covers. No runway lights yet, contractor wants to landscape and hydroseed first.















Tim


----------



## MikeFL

That's mighty nice of him to want to not paint your new lights with hydroseed. 
What voltage are they on?


----------



## canbug

They are fed from a CCR, constant current regulator. The incoming voltage for the regulator could be 208, 600 or we had 2400v, single phase 4160, in our old building. The airfield lighting doesn't have a voltage rating just an amperage rating of 6.6 amp but the wire, airfield specific, and transformers are rated for 5000v. The field voltage is determined by the distance of wire and number of fixtures. Constant current times resistance equals your voltage. A short cct may have 5-700 volts and a large cct may have 2200 volts? The CCRs can put out 3800 volts max before they shut down on over voltage, they also shut down at 6.9 amps on over current.
Here's a link to the transformers.


https://adbsafegate.com/documents/2030/en/data-sheet-itx


Some USA and military airports do use a 20 amp CCR but I haven't run across one yet.

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

Are the lights still incandescent or have they graduated to LED?


----------



## canbug

The major manufacturers like Omron have or are phasing out the incandescent but you can still buy them from some smaller manufacturers in the US. That being said, we are installing LED everywhere we can. Our new RWY (2014) has LED but a couple of sections where they where not approved yet for a specific fixture type. Our older field is about 90% LED and it's getting harder to find part for the incandescent fixtures, they will all be phased out in the near future with LED. 

Tim.


----------



## Quickservice

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 158683
> 
> 
> Repairing the roof on an ad-mix room at one of our plants. It has leaked so long that I have to replace most of the perlins and 6 of the rafters. Good times.


You needed to post that in CT instead of ET!


----------



## Quickservice

We have been running power to a ton of WIFI routers throughout a huge church. It is unreal how many steam, water, and drain pipes as well as conduit, control panels, and ethernet cable is packed into their drop ceilings! Almost as bad as a hospital.
I can never remember to take pictures!


----------



## Mbit

Adjusting some crane controls


----------



## backstay

Wired a new crane.


----------



## backstay

Backs out, first time in six years I’m at the chiropractor. But I did a couple of jobs yesterday. Here’s a repair of an underground service failure.


----------



## Kevin

I've been busy. did some cameras at a buddies house. Gotta go back to do the rest. Total of 2 PTZ cameras with auto tracking and 3 4MP turret cameras. Had to open the soffit up to put bracing in to hold the cameras.
















installed a wallpack at my mom's house on the barn. Made this nice cedar backcountry for it so I didn't have to drill into the barn board. There's a groove cut in it for the conduit to go from the box to the photocell.
















I'm doing a deck and fence for a friend of mine, here's the start of it, cutting a gate into the chainlink fence.... there's a reason I don't do chainlink fences...
















did a service call the other day for a camera not working... the camera is mounted on angle iron, and there's no boom lift on site so we got creative... lol


----------



## Kevin

Installed an LED street light at dad's house finally. We don't have a bucket truck and didn't want to rent a boom lift, so when I finally got my hands on some mobile light towers, I took full advantage of it. We placed the light on top of the mast, wrapped a rope around it, and hoisted the mast up while I went up the ladder to balance it and put the nuts on the bolts. It went surprisingly well actually, especially considering the arm is 8' long and the light is about 35lbs...

Went back to see the light output and it's actually a nice amount of light!


----------



## Morales5712

Been rough in for the past few weeks I don’t mind it since I’m new to the trade.,any tips would help on advancing in the trade.


----------



## joab

Just wrapped up a complete re-do of a couple of wood kilns. Learning a little about the art of wood drying.


----------



## backstay

800 amp 120/240 1ph service.


----------



## Almost Retired

joab said:


> Just wrapped up a complete re-do of a couple of wood kilns. Learning a little about the art of wood drying.


Very Interesting !
This is what i work on to control a kiln. This is the entire control system, except for a gas fired furnace whose temperature is also controlled by this chart recorder/controller.


----------



## joe-nwt

Wanted to stand the panel up before I left on vacation.











I'm standing between 2 existing oil-fired boilers. This is a new 300kw wood-pellet boiler. 










Some assembly required.










I'l give the mechanical guys a head start......


----------



## 210860

A good-looking Cabinet Installation Joe & hope you'll again share photos, of the final product once complete..


----------



## drsparky

Got the sleds fired up, plulled out of the garage and let run abit. Been sitting all summer. Making sure they run well before we realy need them.


----------



## micromind

Today is one of the half-dozen days it rains around here so they shut the job down. 

I could get used to having days off like this........


----------



## MikeFL

drsparky said:


> Got the sleds fired up, plulled out of the garage and let run abit. Been sitting all summer. Making sure they run well before we realy need them.


Do you always have 2 men minimum in case of an adverse event (breakdown, crash, etc.)?

Or do you trek up to the summit alone?

And since you're servicing the cell tower, there's a chance the system is out (hence why you're headed up there). Do you have an alternate means of communication with a ground station? Sat phone or something?

That's an incredible environment to work in.


----------



## 210860

drsparky said:


> Got the sleds fired up, plulled out of the garage and let run abit. Been sitting all summer. Making sure they run well before we realy need them.


Right on Dude !! I see you got the "Jet Ski's out.. Must be sunny & warm & nice up there.. *You head'in to the lake Dude (?).. Don't-cha forget that sun screen now.. "ouch"


----------



## drsparky

MikeFL said:


> Do you always have 2 men minimum in case of an adverse event (breakdown, crash, etc.)?
> 
> Or do you trek up to the summit alone?
> 
> And since you're servicing the cell tower, there's a chance the system is out (hence why you're headed up there). Do you have an alternate means of communication with a ground station? Sat phone or something?
> 
> That's an incredible environment to work in.


We work on radio comunication, we spend most of the days out of cell coversge. Aways as a team, never alone. Tommorrow we will be on logging raods


MikeFL said:


> Do you always have 2 men minimum in case of an adverse event (breakdown, crash, etc.)?
> 
> Or do you trek up to the summit alone?
> 
> And since you're servicing the cell tower, there's a chance the system is out (hence why you're headed up there). Do you have an alternate means of communication with a ground station? Sat phone or something?
> 
> That's an incredible environment to work in.


We work on Land Moble Radio equipment and all the equipent that powers and interfaces it. No cell service in a large part of northwest Maine. Alway work in teams. 
Tomorrow we be on dirt logging roads for about 130 miles from paved roads or power lines. We carry two spares and a sat phone. When we near the Qubec border we pick up Canadian cell coverage. Nothing but loggers, a few hunters and moose out there.


----------



## 210860

Dr. Sparky.. Just a lil humor sir.. Wishing your team safe travels. Hope you guys out there in elements up north, endure @ least "favorable conditions" and safe return to your family..


----------



## joab

Almost Retired said:


> Very Interesting !
> This is what i work on to control a kiln. This is the entire control system, except for a gas fired furnace whose temperature is also controlled by this chart recorder/controller.
> View attachment 159165
> View attachment 159166


It’s actually really simple, I’m being told. Figure out a curve of target moisture content and temperature, then run the fans and heat to meet the curve. I’m guessing those timers could do that just fine, just not so easy to program a batch…

They use a software package from Lignomat (as do all of my lumber customers) to batch and monitor the kiln. My drive cabinet just had to bring in the start/stop/speed signals and turn them into reality, and give them manual override options.


----------



## joab

joe-nwt said:


> Wanted to stand the panel up before I left on vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 159167
> 
> 
> I'm standing between 2 existing oil-fired boilers. This is a new 300kw wood-pellet boiler.
> 
> View attachment 159168
> 
> 
> Some assembly required.
> 
> View attachment 159169
> 
> 
> I'l give the mechanical guys a head start......


I think that cabinet is going to be full by the time you’re done..


----------



## joab

Dell3c said:


> A good-looking Cabinet Installation Joe & hope you'll again share photos, of the final product once complete..


Almost finished with another one in the lumber industry. Hopefully get close on Wednesday.


----------



## Almost Retired

joab said:


> It’s actually really simple, I’m being told. Figure out a curve of target moisture content and temperature, then run the fans and heat to meet the curve. I’m guessing those timers could do that just fine, just not so easy to program a batch…
> 
> They use a software package from Lignomat (as do all of my lumber customers) to batch and monitor the kiln. My drive cabinet just had to bring in the start/stop/speed signals and turn them into reality, and give them manual override options.


If you are refering to the LED readouts as timers, they are UDC s they change the thermocouple reading into a temp and monitor that against a programed over temp. There are 8 TCs: 3 that the controller reads directly to regulate the furnace; 4 that are spaced down the side of the kiln for over temp shutdown; 1 that is on the outlet of the furnace for OT shut down. There are timers for direction and duration of the circulating fans inside the kiln, these are located in the MCC. 3 hours one way, 3 the other until a time determined by experience (usually 2.5 days) is used to manually end the drying time


----------



## Kevin

60 to 200 amp service upgrade at my friends cottage. First solo service.


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin said:


> 60 to 200 amp service upgrade at my friends cottage. First solo service.


Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Almost Retired

Done a bunch of that. Normally fairly simple material wise, can get dicey to actually get it reconnected.

My usual way is to remove the existing meter base and put the new outdoor panel in its position, with a ko in the back to allow entry of the existing inside panel feeder. Replace them with full length to a breaker in the new main panel and add the ground bar and feeder wire in the now xisting sub panel. Mount the new meter base in an appropriate position. Upgrade the ground rod and GEC. Done. Usually less than half a day for me and the JM i work with quite often


----------



## Quickservice

I am the worlds worst for forgetting to taking pictures!  Will definately take some tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin

I'm taking photos but I can't upload them... sorry reception. Photos will be posted today or tomorrow


----------



## MikeFL

Ah, first service change. 
Brings back memories.
What tools did you forget? 
What tools do you need but didn't know until...oops! 
What materials are you working with? 
What is lead time to get POCO back to reconnect? Or are you doing this hot?
Be safe brother.


----------



## Almost Retired

Why would you do it hot ?


----------



## Forge Boyz

Almost Retired said:


> Why would you do it hot ?


Because with some power companies that is what you have to do on an overhead service.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Forge Boyz said:


> Because with some power companies that is what you have to do on an overhead service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


They dont do that around here. I have cut the service loose above the weather head just to get the old meter out of the way. Also if going from 60 to 200, i would have to replace mast, meter base and all. so in other words it had to be cut sooner or later.


----------



## Forge Boyz

Almost Retired said:


> They dont do that around here. I have cut the service loose above the weather head just to get the old meter out of the way. Also if going from 60 to 200, i would have to replace mast, meter base and all. so in other words it had to be cut sooner or later.


I should clarify, I did mean cut it free and then reconnect after you are done.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

Forge Boyz said:


> I should clarify, I did mean cut it free and then reconnect after you are done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


LOL. you did have me confused. Here normally the poco cuts loose and reconnects. I usually try to schedule them for my expected reconnect time and just push the old meter/mast out of the way so i can work. sometimes i cut it loose myself if i cant push it out of the way


----------



## Kevin

Before photos


----------



## Kevin

I have to go back to lace the panel... getting the mast installed by myself took longer than I had wanted it to. I had to take the planks off the wall to install blocks for the mast bolts, and while I had the wall open I pit some insulation in the wall (styrofoam) and spray foamed it. I will have to drop a few new circuits in as well, because I know they're going to be tripping breakers now... I also need wire to splice the stove, and being 2 hours from home, it's a job for another day. It's a seasonal cottage that's already closed for winter, so I have all winter to finish it before they start using it in May.

I know a guywire was going to be needed, but when the hydro guys told me they didn't have any 1/0 triplex as required, and all they had was 3/0, I was glad I was going overkill with my guywire. I used 1/4" wire rope with compression sleeves/swages, complete with a forged eyelet rated for 2.25 tons... I know the structure will be pulled apart or off the blocks it's on Before my giywire let's go LOL. It was my first service doing a guywire, but its not hard to do... there was some uncertainty whether I needed an additional insulator for it or not... but the inspector cleared that up.

This was my first fully solo service with a mast (I've done some others that were all PVC by myself, but that's a little different, at least IMHO), and there was no one there to help me if I needed it.

The flashing for the mast is sticking out and the old mast had no siding behind it, so I think when I go back I'm going to bring some wood and some flashing so I can fix it properly. For now it got sprayfoam to keep the water out (there's already some major water damage at the rood line, I don't want it getting worse.) The old mast didn't have flashing it was just siliconed.


----------



## Almost Retired

Looking very Nice. MUCH better !


----------



## jw0445

Kevin said:


> View attachment 159249
> View attachment 159253
> 
> View attachment 159252
> 
> View attachment 159250
> 
> View attachment 159251
> 
> 
> I have to go back to lace the panel... getting the mast installed by myself took longer than I had wanted it to. I had to take the planks off the wall to install blocks for the mast bolts, and while I had the wall open I pit some insulation in the wall (styrofoam) and spray foamed it. I will have to drop a few new circuits in as well, because I know they're going to be tripping breakers now... I also need wire to splice the stove, and being 2 hours from home, it's a job for another day. It's a seasonal cottage that's already closed for winter, so I have all winter to finish it before they start using it in May.
> 
> I know a guywire was going to be needed, but when the hydro guys told me they didn't have any 1/0 triplex as required, and all they had was 3/0, I was glad I was going overkill with my guywire. I used 1/4" wire rope with compression sleeves/swages, complete with a forged eyelet rated for 2.25 tons... I know the structure will be pulled apart or off the blocks it's on Before my giywire let's go LOL. It was my first service doing a guywire, but its not hard to do... there was some uncertainty whether I needed an additional insulator for it or not... but the inspector cleared that up.
> 
> This was my first fully solo service with a mast (I've done some others that were all PVC by myself, but that's a little different, at least IMHO), and there was no one there to help me if I needed it.
> 
> The flashing for the mast is sticking out and the old mast had no siding behind it, so I think when I go back I'm going to bring some wood and some flashing so I can fix it properly. For now it got sprayfoam to keep the water out (there's already some major water damage at the rood line, I don't want it getting worse.) The old mast didn't have flashing it was just siliconed.





Kevin said:


> What is preventing your guy wire at the mast from sliding down? Didn't have an LR out of the meter?
> View attachment 159249
> View attachment 159253
> 
> View attachment 159252
> 
> View attachment 159250
> 
> View attachment 159251
> 
> 
> I have to go back to lace the panel... getting the mast installed by myself took longer than I had wanted it to. I had to take the planks off the wall to install blocks for the mast bolts, and while I had the wall open I pit some insulation in the wall (styrofoam) and spray foamed it. I will have to drop a few new circuits in as well, because I know they're going to be tripping breakers now... I also need wire to splice the stove, and being 2 hours from home, it's a job for another day. It's a seasonal cottage that's already closed for winter, so I have all winter to finish it before they start using it in May.
> 
> I know a guywire was going to be needed, but when the hydro guys told me they didn't have any 1/0 triplex as required, and all they had was 3/0, I was glad I was going overkill with my guywire. I used 1/4" wire rope with compression sleeves/swages, complete with a forged eyelet rated for 2.25 tons... I know the structure will be pulled apart or off the blocks it's on Before my giywire let's go LOL. It was my first service doing a guywire, but its not hard to do... there was some uncertainty whether I needed an additional insulator for it or not... but the inspector cleared that up.
> 
> This was my first fully solo service with a mast (I've done some others that were all PVC by myself, but that's a little different, at least IMHO), and there was no one there to help me if I needed it.
> 
> The flashing for the mast is sticking out and the old mast had no siding behind it, so I think when I go back I'm going to bring some wood and some flashing so I can fix it properly. For now it got sprayfoam to keep the water out (there's already some major water damage at the rood line, I don't want it getting worse.) The old mast didn't have flashing it was just siliconed.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> View attachment 159245
> 
> View attachment 159246
> View attachment 159248
> 
> 
> Before photos


I just love fuse panels in cupboards. Makes storing replacement fuses so convenient!


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> I just love fuse panels in cupboards. Makes storing replacement fuses so convenient!


They not only had 2 containers of fuses but also flashlights, batteries, and some other random junk lol


----------



## WannabeTesla

Morales5712 said:


> Been rough in for the past few weeks I don’t mind it since I’m new to the trade.,any tips would help on advancing in the trade.


Sparky channel, and Ben Sahlstrom. Youtube.


----------



## micromind

Nevada became a state on Halloween day way back when so just about every business based in the state will take the day off. 

Since Halloween is on Sunday, we're taking today off.


----------



## Mbit

Wiring up some valve actuators


----------



## backstay

Snow moving.


----------



## DragnUp

Screw Press, made in Tokyo... for separating silt and mud from water, i believe....

wiring up 2 x 5 HP drives for a 2 x 30-foot screw press (maybe 3-1/2 feet diameter), run off powerflex 753
then 4 x 1/2HP motor for dual flocculator tank agitators (i believe) on the end of each screw press, opposite the drive


----------



## wiz1997

Off today, so I'm roofing my 18'x12' outbuilding.

My weekend to work so tomorrow I'll be installing five motor starters for roof fans that the electrical contractor failed to install during the plant expansion four years ago.

Plus the five new motors on the roof that burnt out due to single phasing because there was no overload protection.

At least it has finally cooled off here in South Texas.

Oh yeah, I'll be splicing the motor branch circuits with wire nuts in the panel.


----------



## batwing44

B


DragnUp said:


> Screw Press, made in Tokyo... for separating silt and mud from water, i believe....
> 
> wiring up 2 x 5 HP drives for a 2 x 30-foot screw press (maybe 3-1/2 feet diameter), run off powerflex 753
> then 4 x 1/2HP motor for dual flocculator tank agitators (i believe) on the end of each screw press, opposite the drive


But does it do the job?


----------



## Mbit

Chasing grounds today, this was a couple days ago. Changing out a pressure xducer. Got 40 years out of it, not bad. 500 psi is a good workout lol 😆


----------



## mburtis

Digging a big hole with a little hoe


----------



## WannabeTesla

Correcting this...


----------



## backstay

Remember the snow picture? Well today I spent 4 hours cutting the limbs that made the drive impassable.


----------



## Slay301

This machine makes protons or something to fight cancer it actually is the size of a 3 story building but this is the heart of it


----------



## Almost Retired

WOW ! so im guessing, if it makes protons, it would be some sort of particle collider ?


----------



## Slay301

Almost Retired said:


> WOW ! so im guessing, if it makes protons, it would be some sort of particle collider ?


Accelerator did some research and they accelerate the protons to differ to speeds to hit the cancer cells precisely . There’s only like 10 of this machine in the world


----------



## Slay301

Here’s the 2nd floor


----------



## Almost Retired

AWSOME !!


----------



## mburtis

Medical stuff always seemed interesting from the electrical side. Even common things like CT and mri machines sound interesting from what I've heard talking to some of the electricians at the local hospital.


----------



## Slay301

mburtis said:


> Medical stuff always seemed interesting from the electrical side. Even common things like CT and mri machines sound interesting from what I've heard talking to some of the electricians at the local hospital.


You should see an OR how those are wired


----------



## Slay301

Almost Retired said:


> AWSOME !!


..


----------



## canbug

Saturday I replaced 5 waterers at a horse stable, with a little help.















Tim


----------



## frankendodge

Put some lighting up in a cattle barn on monday. Had a very curious audience.


----------



## frankendodge

View attachment 159834

Put some lighting up in a cattle barn on monday. Had a very curious audience.


----------



## Mbit

A little sound powered today


----------



## canbug

New Hold signs at a smaller airport.









We also dug up with the trencher, a very old, direct buried fuse block. I haven't run across one of these before. I'm guessing from the 40s, it had lead shieth cabling in and out.








Tim


----------



## joe-nwt

Cut a receptacle in for a cash machine in the vestibule for one of the local pot shops.









Wasn't able to match the existing when it came to cover plates though......


----------



## just the cowboy

canbug said:


> Saturday I replaced 5 waterers at a horse stable, with a little help.
> View attachment 159800
> View attachment 159801
> 
> Tim


It really sucks when they pick up hammers and throw them, ask me how I know. 🤠 🥴


----------



## Kevin

Rented a greenlee 555 bender to bend 1 length of 2" EMT for a custom camera pole... so we bent 5 of them. 3 identical ones, one small parapet style mount, and one large one.

I would have had 2 large ones if I didn't kink the first bend I did... lol.

Then I bubble wrapped one of the poles to prepare it to be shipped to the installer... I think this is the most hilarious looking thing I will ever ship...

10/10 will rent the bender again... although it would have been nice if I could have had @eddy current let me use the one at the union hall but it's broken... or so he says.. lol


----------



## eddy current

Kevin said:


> View attachment 160057
> 
> View attachment 160056
> 
> View attachment 160055
> 
> 
> Rented a greenlee 555 bender to bend 1 length of 2" EMT for a custom camera pole... so we bent 5 of them. 3 identical ones, one small parapet style mount, and one large one.
> 
> I would have had 2 large ones if I didn't kink the first bend I did... lol.
> 
> Then I bubble wrapped one of the poles to prepare it to be shipped to the installer... I think this is the most hilarious looking thing I will ever ship...
> 
> 10/10 will rent the bender again... although it would have been nice if I could have had @eddy current let me use the one at the union hall but it's broken... or so he says.. lol


Where did you rent it and how much if you don’t mind me asking? 

Good to know for future


----------



## Kevin

eddy current said:


> Where did you rent it and how much if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> Good to know for future


Jobsite. They're a Toromont company. They have a location out in Vars.

Bender is separate from the shoes for it. Prices are in attached photo. Add 15% for rental insurance. One month rental is charged as deposit and must be done on a credit card. I'm gonna open an account there so if it's for yourself let me know and I'll give you the account number after I open the account.

They also carry tuggers, welders, reel stands, rigging equipment, threaders, and some other random things.


----------



## wiz1997

This is one of two machines I get evolved with pretty much on a daily basis.
Either troubleshooting why it's not working, changing it over to a different product or programming it for a new product.

The video is from the manufacturers plant showing our products being run through the machine.
We process and package healthy food snacks for several stores such as Walmart, Costco, HEB, and others, our brand is the SIMPLY 7 shown being boxed.

I've been doing material takeoffs and researching the electrical needed to add five more of these machines that will be delivered in February.

Going to be real busy the next couple of months.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Kevin said:


> Rented a greenlee 555 bender to bend 1 length of 2" EMT for a custom camera pole... so we bent 5 of them. 3 identical ones, one small parapet style mount, and one large one.
> 
> I would have had 2 large ones if I didn't kink the first bend I did... lol.
> 
> Then I bubble wrapped one of the poles to prepare it to be shipped to the installer... I think this is the most hilarious looking thing I will ever ship...
> 
> 10/10 will rent the bender again... although it would have been nice if I could have had @eddy current let me use the one at the union hall but it's broken... or so he says.. lol



It's better than I could have done.


----------



## eddy current

Hey @Kevin, not a comment on your bends but do you have one of these? If not, I have one for you. 

Very helpful when using stationary benders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Today I cooked from 0700-1500...........then ate from 1530-1600.....

Then came clean up............................


----------



## Viggmundir

MechanicalDVR said:


> Today I cooked from 0700-1500...........then ate from 1530-1600.....
> 
> Then came clean up............................


....from 1600-1700....then visiting from 1700-2100... then the rest of the cleanup from 2100-200....


----------



## Slay301

Kevin said:


> View attachment 160057
> 
> View attachment 160056
> 
> View attachment 160055
> 
> 
> Rented a greenlee 555 bender to bend 1 length of 2" EMT for a custom camera pole... so we bent 5 of them. 3 identical ones, one small parapet style mount, and one large one.
> 
> I would have had 2 large ones if I didn't kink the first bend I did... lol.
> 
> Then I bubble wrapped one of the poles to prepare it to be shipped to the installer... I think this is the most hilarious looking thing I will ever ship...
> 
> 10/10 will rent the bender again... although it would have been nice if I could have had @eddy current let me use the one at the union hall but it's broken... or so he says.. lol


You should rent a 855gx next time. It has a digital pendant that you set your angle and it accounts for spring back.


----------



## Kevin

eddy current said:


> View attachment 160082
> 
> Hey @Kevin, not a comment on your bends but do you have one of these? If not, I have one for you.
> 
> Very helpful when using stationary benders


I do not have one. I was eyeballing the bends lol. Only a slight dogleg in them.

You have my phone number. Text me and we can meet up!


----------



## Kevin

Slay301 said:


> You should rent a 855gx next time. It has a digital pendant that you set your angle and it accounts for spring back.


I don't think they had one of those at the rental supplier. I'll have to check their list of equipment. Today I fixed the spring back on 2 of them... it wasn't too bad, I managed to do it by hand on the 2 U shaped ones.

Also, apparently shipping a 10' pipe has to be done freight... so we didn't ship it down there, we called an electrician in the area to get them to bend one LOL


----------



## Majewski

Today i am seeing how fast i can make 30 beers disappear


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Today i am seeing how fast i can make 30 beers disappear


So you're painting???


----------



## Mbit

New emergency switchgear


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you're painting???


Lol sure, THE TOWN RED!


----------



## gpop

Mbit said:


> New emergency switchgear
> 
> View attachment 160521


Is that a optical illusion or is the cabinet wider at the top


----------



## Mbit

gpop said:


> Is that a optical illusion or is the cabinet wider at the top


Haha I see it too, I think it's because I used the wide angle lense on my phone


----------



## JasonCo

@Kevin 
Is it cheaper to rent/buy a bender vs just buying the fittings? My company always buys the fittings, seems like a faster way of running pipe. Are fittings THAT expensive to where it's cheaper to rent a machine and spend the extra time bending?


----------



## CMP

Where do you buy a 2" stick of rigid with a 1-3/16" offset on one end and a 3-1/4" offset on the other end facing a 90* quadrant the other way?

You must have better wholesalers, or just do work in wide open spaces.


----------



## Majewski

Ruffin it


----------



## micromind

Yesterday, I replaced the kitchen sink at my daughters house. It was a cast iron model that had seen better days........and the new one is a stainless type.

Both were standard 22 X 33. Removing the old one was not too bad. 

Usually, with this size of sink, the lower cabinets are 36" apart however, the idjit that did the cabinets had only 31 1/2" between them. I had to cut the countertop (formica) a bit larger in both directions and modify the side of one of the cabinets. 

About an hour later, the new sink fit.

Ever notice how nothing ever goes as planned...........lol.


----------



## glen1971

Went out and cut down a Christmas tree. Got back home just before a snow storm blew in.


----------



## JasonCo

CMP said:


> Where do you buy a 2" stick of rigid with a 1-3/16" offset on one end and a 3-1/4" offset on the other end facing a 90* quadrant the other way?
> 
> You must have better wholesalers, or just do work in wide open spaces.


Idk I've been using fittings for years and have never ran into an issue or a scenario I can't figure out. If I need a 1-3/16" offset, I use a 15 degree and cut some of the straight piece off the end of the 15 and/or 90 to achieve the desired length for the exact offset measurement I need. Same with the 3-1/4", maybe for that I use a 30 degree and apply the same method. There's no offset I can't achieve with fittings. I usually plan way ahead and pick routes that work for what I have to work with. Idk hard to comment b/c I haven't ever run into a problem yet. I assume using a bender does cut cost though. Hell I've never used one so maybe it's easier and faster as well. Probably not for everything but if you're working with 2" rigid and have to thread everything together, then yeah I'm all for that bender for saving time and $.


----------



## 460 Delta

micromind said:


> Yesterday, I replaced the kitchen sink at my daughters house. It was a cast iron model that had seen better days........and the new one is a stainless type.
> 
> Both were standard 22 X 33. Removing the old one was not too bad.
> 
> Usually, with this size of sink, the lower cabinets are 36" apart however, the idjit that did the cabinets had only 31 1/2" between them. I had to cut the countertop (formica) a bit larger in both directions and modify the side of one of the cabinets.
> 
> About an hour later, the new sink fit.
> 
> Ever notice how nothing ever goes as planned...........lol.


The years spent working in your daddy’s cabinet shop payed off on this job. 
My papaw always said the main difference between an amateur and a professional is a amateur will work themselves into a corner, but a professional knows how to fix the mistakes and cover them over.


----------



## Majewski

glen1971 said:


> Went out and cut down a Christmas tree. Got back home just before a snow storm blew in.


Me too then remembered, im jewish


----------



## cuba_pete

Majewski said:


> Me too then remembered, im jewish


That doesn’t seem to matter one way or t’other these days. I have a few Jewish friends that have ”celebrated” Christmas for decades.


----------



## Majewski

cuba_pete said:


> That doesn’t seem to matter one way or t’other these days. I have a few Jewish friends that have ”celebrated” Christmas for decades.


Double dipping. Niiiiiiice


----------



## cuba_pete

Majewski said:


> Double dipping. Niiiiiiice


9 magic nights.


----------



## micromind

460 Delta said:


> The years spent working in your daddy’s cabinet shop payed off on this job.
> My papaw always said the main difference between an amateur and a professional is a amateur will work themselves into a corner, but a professional knows how to fix the mistakes and cover them over.


Lol....exactly right, on both counts!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Me too then remembered, im jewish


So you went and harvested a chanukkah bush!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you went and harvested a chanukkah bush!


Going long and strong


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Mbit said:


> New emergency switchgear


Except for the mess on the floor, haha, that looks great


----------



## Kevin

JasonCo said:


> @Kevin
> Is it cheaper to rent/buy a bender vs just buying the fittings? My company always buys the fittings, seems like a faster way of running pipe. Are fittings THAT expensive to where it's cheaper to rent a machine and spend the extra time bending?


The pipe that we needed to bend was to mount a camera, hanging over the side of a building. We thought about making something out of ready-made fittings, but didn't want to chance it. Last thing we need is a coupling failing and sending an object falling 80' to the ground.

Also, they had issues with the camera wobbling with the wind using a pole made out of one piece bent to the shape they need, I could hardly imaging how much extra movement there could be from unnecessary couplings.


----------



## backstay

Tonight I’m working on a Steffes forced air storage heater. The PoCo quit selling and serving them so we had to. Then we weren’t selling enough of them so they took them back over. But it New Years Day and they don’t want to come out. I have no parts, I can only troubleshoot and it’s going to be -40 tonight. Oh, and the owner lives 250 miles away. But I got it to start heating and the stored heat level is up to 25%. Hope it holds on and keeps running.


----------



## Majewski

losing at some horrible game


----------



## Slay301

UV lights in a rtu with 24v door switches to turn off lights when doors open. And a control transformer to step the 480 to 120


----------



## Majewski

Someone did something…. I can’t put a finger on it


----------



## joe-nwt

Majewski said:


> Someone did something…. I can’t put a finger on it


 Looks like you're missing about an inch.


----------



## Majewski

joe-nwt said:


> Looks like you're missing about an inch.


Story of my life


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> Looks like you're missing about an inch.


Or two. 🤣


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Or two. 🤣


Youre getting warmer


----------



## backstay

It’s so cold here, I’m installing an auxiliary heater in my truck.


----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> Looks like you're missing about an inch.


That was EXACTLY what She said !!!!


----------



## Majewski

Almost Retired said:


> That was EXACTLY what She said !!!!


Nah. Thats what they all said


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Slay301 said:


> UV lights in a rtu with 24v door switches to turn off lights when doors open. And a control transformer to step the 480 to 120


Covid lights?


----------



## Slay301

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Covid lights?


So they say.


----------



## splatz

Slay301 said:


> So they say.


I don't think you're supposed to expose yourself to that UV, that's what the door switches are for


----------



## Slay301

splatz said:


> I don't think you're supposed to expose yourself to that UV, that's what the door switches are for


Eh a few seconds won’t hurt no worse than bustin off a tack weld with no hood if you notice I’m holding the switch in with my hand to test them


----------



## Mbit

RTU


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Mbit said:


> RTU


Are they called roof’s on ship? Or is it a bulkhead top unit?


----------



## Majewski

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Are they called roof’s on ship? Or is it a bulkhead top unit?


lol i wanna know the same thing.

now im replacing parts in a garage heater


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Majewski said:


> lol i wanna know the same thing.
> 
> now im replacing parts in a garage heater


Is this a self fulfillment project? like your own garage?


----------



## mburtis

In my world rtu means a plc hooked to a radio so I have to stop and think about every time I read it on here.


----------



## Majewski

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Is this a self fulfillment project? like your own garage?


New fancy fkin heater, failed.


----------



## glen1971

Landed an inside job today, and at -25°C outside, it was a welcome call. One of our sites had a utility power issue over the weekend, which it transfered fine to the back-up generator. When utility power was restored to the site, it shutdown for an undetermined reason. 
Talking about it this morning in our meeting, there was still an alarm in from the 120 volt UPS. I talked to the boss and said we need to up the priority it, as the UPS is apparently not working. Got a hold if the tech and with some over the phone troubleshooting, determined that the rectifier control board had failed, causing the batteries to discharge, tripping the DC input breaker to the inverter. This caused the system the switch to the bypass mode on the UPS. When the utilty was restored and the transfer switch returned to the utility, the essential loads (PLCs) were powered down, as the switch is a break before make.
Swapped out the module, which was past its estimated end of life and put the system back to normal. Left and the batteries were charging at 75 amps. Next step is to swap the batteries, as they are coming due this year.


----------



## Majewski

well i got the garage heater replaced...so im accomplished for at least 10 months


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> well i got the garage heater replaced...so im accomplished for at least 10 months


I was just in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> I was just in your neck of the woods.


of course u dont call or visit. bastard


----------



## backstay

Majewski said:


> of course u dont call or visit. bastard


Lakeville, Eagan, and Shoreview. Dashed in this morning. Already home. Snowing here, sucks. What a temperature difference!


----------



## Majewski

backstay said:


> Lakeville, Eagan, and Shoreview. Dashed in this morning. Already home. Snowing here, sucks. What a temperature difference!


ikr? it was HOT all day, thats why i picked today to do my garage heater job


----------



## Mbit

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Are they called roof’s on ship? Or is it a bulkhead top unit?


I always use standard nomenclatures


----------



## Kevin

I've been busy but I found time to bring my summer tires and spare winter tires up to my dad's place.






















Stored them in the old van until spring.


----------



## frankendodge

Yesterday we had 2 feet of snow overnight. Spent most of it wrestling the snowblower and digging out the snowmobile(short track, short lugs, it doesn't handle deep powder very well.)

This morning I am going to try and get a few runs in on the neighbour's ski hill before too many people track it up. Hopefully the snow has set a bit and the sled doesn't get stuck.


----------



## glen1971

Working on a day of trying to sleep after being called out a midnight after a lengthy 2 hour sleep. Got home at 9 this morning and maybe heading back to work shortly. The winds last night moved a lot of our snow east, leaving 2 foot drifts everywhere. Winds caused several bumps on the utility power line and was giving us grief most of the night. They found a broken insulator on the line, which was causing intermittent line slap.


----------



## MikeFL

glen1971 said:


> Working on a day of trying to sleep after being called out a midnight after a lengthy 2 hour sleep. Got home at 9 this morning and maybe heading back to work shortly. The winds last night moved a lot of our snow east, leaving 2 foot drifts everywhere. Winds caused several bumps on the utility power line and was giving us grief most of the night. They found a broken insulator on the line, which was causing intermittent line slap.


Do you have a max wind speed you work in?
Here it's 40 mph for most occupations. As soon as it hits 40 everyone gets off the roads. Then when it gets back under 40 everyone's back out running calls.


----------



## Slay301

Kevin said:


> I've been busy but I found time to bring my summer tires and spare winter tires up to my dad's place.
> View attachment 161317
> 
> View attachment 161316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stored them in the old van until spring.


That van looks rap-ey AF


----------



## Kevin

Slay301 said:


> That van looks rap-ey AF


You say that, but something about a bright yellow van with lots of windows plastered in a company name makes it non that...


----------



## glen1971

MikeFL said:


> Do you have a max wind speed you work in?
> Here it's 40 mph for most occupations. As soon as it hits 40 everyone gets off the roads. Then when it gets back under 40 everyone's back out running calls.


Nothing I know of. Wth a cut-off at 40 mph, that's about 65 kmh, we'd never get anything done. We limit our high work at bad winds, but we our day to day stuff keeps going. The utility company in the area had to do some bucket work on a broken conductor a while ago and the gusts on the ground were hitting 156 km/h (96 mph). Thr lineman gave up chasing his hard hat. We regularly have winds over the 60 mph here with some peak gusts over 100 mph.
The pic is from the weather station in my yard today.


----------



## Majewski

working on a van and watching hbo all day


----------



## Viggmundir

Yesterday I got a call to repair a handyman's screwup. He was cutting out part of a 1st floor ceiling to replace some drywall and cut a cable feeding a 240V baseboard heater. Shorted line-line before he ever hit the ground wire. He was cutting with a sawzall... Looked like a 6" blade on it, and he must of had the kick plate right against the drywall... Check out the duct and the joist at the end of the cut...
I managed to drill the joists further back and reroute the power cable to get enough slack into an octagon box on the edge of the drywall under the drain pipe. Sorry no after picture 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mbit

New evaporator and a couple starters for fans.


----------



## Viggmundir

Mbit said:


> View attachment 161686
> 
> 
> New evaporator and a couple starters for fans.


What kind of cables are those coming out of the fan starters? They look similar to a braided flex water line.


----------



## Mbit

Viggmundir said:


> What kind of cables are those coming out of the fan starters? They look similar to a braided flex water line.


Pretty sure it's a anixter TNIA, it sucks lol


----------



## Viggmundir

Mbit said:


> Pretty sure it's a anixter TNIA, it sucks lol


Just something I haven't seen before and was curious! 
Thanks.


----------



## matt1124

A little heatnare today


----------



## gpop

matt1124 said:


> View attachment 161690
> 
> A little heatnare today


Them be some top quality straps you got there.


----------



## matt1124

gpop said:


> Them be some top quality straps you got there.


Come with the crane rental, why wear out my good ones 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MikeFL

That is interesting.

Never saw it before.


----------



## backstay

Crusher rebuild. I’m adding interlocks for the out feed conveyor to the cone. Struggling with the Schneider mini starters. My aux contact block wouldn’t slide in. Ended up having to pull the control block above it and had to pull it off the din rail so I could slide that block out. At first I thought the block was wrong. Spent almost an hour looking at documentation to figure it was the right block. Their directions are pictures and only cover pushing blocks in, not removing them.


----------



## Mbit

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday I called 911 and watched the house burn.

Not my house, we just saw smoke and went into action. 

Saw the whole thing thru, had to do a witness report for the fire investigation, it was pretty neat and way better than wiring a hot tub.


----------



## backstay

Bet the owner didn’t think it was neat! So since you are an electrician and you were there, *what did you do! *


----------



## MikeFL

Is that a townhome?


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> Bet the owner didn’t think it was neat! So since you are an electrician and you were there, *what did you do! *


Like I said, I watched it burn!

I thought it was a fire from a heater in the garage. I made friends with the fire inspector and got the inside scoop, but I can't share it.



MikeFL said:


> Is that a townhome?


6 houses in a row, so, yeah I think so.


----------



## micromind

Meth lab........


----------



## Slay301

micromind said:


> Meth lab........


Na meth labs explode they don’t burn


----------



## Majewski

Kevin said:


> Like I said, I watched it burn!
> 
> I thought it was a fire from a heater in the garage. I made friends with the fire inspector and got the inside scoop, but I can't share it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 houses in a row, so, yeah I think so.


Well thats fkin terrible. No loss of life right?


----------



## Kevin

Majewski said:


> Well thats fkin terrible. No loss of life right?


Nope, no loss of life. Only 1 crazy lady home.


----------



## Majewski

Kevin said:


> Nope, no loss of life. Only 1 crazy lady home.


Thank goodness


----------



## Kevin

Majewski said:


> Thank goodness











There was approximately 40 fire fighters on scene, 2 ladder trucks, the Air truck, 2 or 3 pumper trucks, the emergency response truck, 2 SUVs, 2 cop cars, paramedics, hydro and the gas company, all for a fire in the garage, because the fire appeared larger than it was due to the homeowner. She opened the 2nd floor window to ask what was going on(I was on the phone with 911). We told hee there was a fire in her house, she went downstairs and hit the garage door opener button, the door opened 2" and stopped, then she went outside. Took a total of 2 minutes for the upstairs to be full of smoke. I can only speculate that the interior garage door was left open as the self closer was disconnected.

I cant say the cause of the fire but this is the most descriptive summary I can give.


----------



## MikeFL

More damage from the fire or from the fire department?
Did they ventilate through the roof?


----------



## matt1124

Slay301 said:


> Na meth labs explode they don’t burn


Actually one of my parents rent houses, the idiot started cooking and caught his kids wagon of fireworks on fire. 🤦‍♂️ what a dumbass! Neighbors of course called the cops, friggin blackcats and Roman candles and whatnot going off…


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> More damage from the fire or from the fire department?
> Did they ventilate through the roof?


More damage from the fire department for sure. The fire was localized to the garage, but because the home owner left the window and doors open, the smoke flooded the house and made the fire appear larger than it was. They went in with a 1½" line first to the second floor, then an additional line of 2½" line, then they went in the front door and up the stairs with one of the lines (maybe a 3rd line, not sure) and flooded the upstairs. They had the ladder trucks because they thought thd fire was already upstairs and were worried about the rest of the houses.

Once they realized the fire wasn't upstairs and it was just smoke, they went to just attacking the garage.

If they had just attacked the garage, it likely would have only been about 10k$ damage (maybe less) vs 150-200k$ from smoke and water damage throughout the entire house.


----------



## Almost Retired

I Got Number 1000 !!!!


----------



## Majewski

just about ready to install a nice baseboard heater....just need to figure out how to make room


----------



## backstay




----------



## jw0445

backstay said:


> View attachment 161954


Who dat standing on the couch?


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Almost Retired said:


> I Got Number 1000 !!!!


What did you win?


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Majewski said:


> just about ready to install a nice baseboard heater....just need to figure out how to make room


Twins….definitely twins.


----------



## backstay

jw0445 said:


> Who dat standing on the couch?


Wife sitting on the couch.


----------



## matt1124

Those of you that drill into the bottom of these and run your sh*t easy while there’s no walls or ceiling to where it can’t be accessed from top or bottom later without a little assistance from a crane, I hate each and every one of you.


----------



## Kevin

I'm in a hotel for likely the next 5 days in isolation. Fiance and one of the kids tested positive. Rules say I need to isolate for 5 days and of I have no symptoms I'm good to to... but if I isolate with them, I need to isolate until they don't have symptoms...

So here I am in a hotel so that I can go to Niagara falls next week... I got a firestick for the TV, my phone and my laptop... gonna be a looooong 5 days.


----------



## Majewski

Kevin said:


> I'm in a hotel for likely the next 5 days in isolation. Fiance and one of the kids tested positive. Rules say I need to isolate for 5 days and of I have no symptoms I'm good to to... but if I isolate with them, I need to isolate until they don't have symptoms...
> 
> So here I am in a hotel so that I can go to Niagara falls next week... I got a firestick for the TV, my phone and my laptop... gonna be a looooong 5 days.


im on my way with the beer.


----------



## Kevin

Majewski said:


> im on my way with the beer.


Lol I wish the mini fridge was bigger... I'd actually have room for more than 4 bottles of soda...


----------



## Majewski

we did some high end retro fitting in a luxury house today.


----------



## Kevin

Majewski said:


> we did some high end retro fitting in a luxury house today.


Neat, but was such a large hole needed for them? Do they mount to the octagon box or are they retrofit style?


----------



## Majewski

Kevin said:


> Neat, but was such a large hole needed for them? Do they mount to the octagon box or are they retrofit style?


pre existing


----------



## Majewski

Tough one today…


----------



## Easy

Messing with some strip lights in my garage. Old retired guy with nothing else to do.


----------



## Majewski

Easy said:


> Messing with some strip lights in my garage. Old retired guy with nothing else to do.
> View attachment 162143


I’ll bring the single malt, who’s got the techno music?


----------



## Easy

Majewski said:


> Tough one today…


Tighten that screw and put some calk on the right side of that plate. Otherwise good job.


----------



## Majewski

Easy said:


> Tighten that screw and put some calk on the right side of that plate. Otherwise good job.


It wouldn’t go in further! Told ya it was tough!


----------



## Slay301

Kevin said:


> I'm in a hotel for likely the next 5 days in isolation. Fiance and one of the kids tested positive. Rules say I need to isolate for 5 days and of I have no symptoms I'm good to to... but if I isolate with them, I need to isolate until they don't have symptoms...
> 
> So here I am in a hotel so that I can go to Niagara falls next week... I got a firestick for the TV, my phone and my laptop... gonna be a looooong 5 days.


Leave the phone at the hotel so they can’t track your location and go to the tiddy bar and casino


----------



## joe-nwt

Easy said:


> Messing with some strip lights in my garage. Old retired guy with nothing else to do.
> View attachment 162143


Can't really see the brass pole, but it must be there somewhere......


----------



## Mbit

Tooling along, can't wait for this trip to be over lol


----------



## backstay

Just have to start cutting and stacking!


----------



## wiz1997

Built a new door for my new shed.









And became a Great Grandfather.


----------



## Majewski

wiz1997 said:


> Built a new door for my new shed.
> View attachment 162213
> 
> 
> And became a Great Grandfather.
> View attachment 162214


Congratulations!


----------



## wiz1997

Majewski said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks.
I think the shed door came out pretty good.
A little paint and mount the rollers and it will be good to go.

The other one i didn't have to do anything.
Great Granddaughter weighed in at 7.2 pounds.
Named after a rock, Amethyst.


----------



## LGLS

wiz1997 said:


> Built a new door for my new shed.
> View attachment 162213
> 
> 
> And became a Great Grandfather.
> View attachment 162214


Ok we'll discuss that poor excuse for an outbuilding later, in the meantime...

This is for you and the new life that is traced back to your own loins:






May the good Lord be with you down every regal road you roam.
And may sunshine and happiness surround you when you're far from home.
May you grow to be proud
Dignified and true.
Do unto others as you'd have done to you.

Be courageous and be brave.
In my heart you'll always remain
Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. (Forever young)

May good fortune be with you, may your guiding light be strong,
Build a stairway to heaven
With a prince or a... 
Vagabond.

And may you never love in vain.
And in my heart you will remain

Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. Forever young

Fooooooorrr. 

Everrrrrrrrr.

YOUNG...

For....Evah... Young...

(Instr... 18 measures)Ahhhhhh! 

Oh Yea!!!

.......................................................................................................

And when you fin'lly fly away, 
I'll be hoping that I served you well.

For all the wisdom of a lifetime, 
no one can ever tell.

But whatever road you choose, 
I'm right behind you win or lose,

(ref.) (ch-.)
Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. (Forever young)
Forever young. Forever young


Forever Young!
(4x rpt.)


----------



## jw0445

backstay said:


> Just have to start cutting and stacking!
> View attachment 162194


How long will that last you? Indoor stove or outside boiler?
View attachment 162194

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nrp3

Going out in a while to clean off the snow and then a sales call after that.


----------



## backstay

jw0445 said:


> How long will that last you? Indoor stove or outside boiler?
> View attachment 162194


[/QUOTE]
I have a inside boiler. It was built in Wisconsin 1985. It’s a Steel King. That load is oak slabs and will last at least two years.


----------



## backstay

wiz1997 said:


> Built a new door for my new shed.
> View attachment 162213
> 
> 
> And became a Great Grandfather.
> View attachment 162214


Get a strap on that conduit!


----------



## LGLS

backstay said:


> Get a strap on that conduit!


Everyone's a critic...


----------



## TEO

This was actually yesterday but I was doing my civic duty and social distancing.


----------



## Almost Retired

ya know ..... all them volts is gonna zap yer mind ...


----------



## Majewski

Almost Retired said:


> ya know ..... all them volts is gonna zap yer mind ...


Im just waiting for cmp to tell me about the code violations. I want to learb.


----------



## HertzHound

backstay said:


> I have a inside boiler. It was built in Wisconsin 1985. It’s a Steel King. That load is oak slabs and will last at least two years.
> View attachment 162219


That thing is like inviting Freddy Krueger to live at your house!


----------



## backstay

HertzHound said:


> I have a inside boiler. It was built in Wisconsin 1985. It’s a Steel King. That load is oak slabs and will last at least two years.



View attachment 162219

That thing is like inviting Freddy Krueger to live at your house!

?


----------



## HertzHound

Ironically he one year older than your furnace


----------



## backstay

HertzHound said:


> Ironically he one year older than your furnace


Boiler.


----------



## Quickservice

Nothing... it is Sunday.


----------



## wiz1997

backstay said:


> Get a strap on that conduit!


Why?

Conduit stubs up out of concrete and the building wall supports the upper end.

Besides, there has never been a strap on it for the 30 plus years I have owned the house.

I did replace the three plumbing 90's the previous owner used.
Previous owner was a Lineman, by the way.


----------



## wiz1997

LGLS said:


> Ok we'll discuss that poor excuse for an outbuilding later, in the meantime...
> 
> This is for you and the new life that is traced back to your own loins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the good Lord be with you down every regal road you roam.
> And may sunshine and happiness surround you when you're far from home.
> May you grow to be proud
> Dignified and true.
> Do unto others as you'd have done to you.
> 
> Be courageous and be brave.
> In my heart you'll always remain
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> 
> May good fortune be with you, may your guiding light be strong,
> Build a stairway to heaven
> With a prince or a...
> Vagabond.
> 
> And may you never love in vain.
> And in my heart you will remain
> 
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> Forever young. Forever young
> 
> Fooooooorrr.
> 
> Everrrrrrrrr.
> 
> YOUNG...
> 
> For....Evah... Young...
> 
> (Instr... 18 measures)Ahhhhhh!
> 
> Oh Yea!!!
> 
> .......................................................................................................
> 
> And when you fin'lly fly away,
> I'll be hoping that I served you well.
> 
> For all the wisdom of a lifetime,
> no one can ever tell.
> 
> But whatever road you choose,
> I'm right behind you win or lose,
> 
> (ref.) (ch-.)
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> Forever young. (Forever young)
> Forever young. Forever young
> 
> 
> Forever Young!
> (4x rpt.)


Original outbuilding was two stories high.
Shop in the bottom, air conditioned, finished room up stairs.
Two floods and termites did a number on the lower wall studs.
We jacked up the second floor and started replacing the lower wall studs.
Three walls done then as we starated the fourth, loud popping and creaking noises.

Clear out!!

Building came down and landed on the above ground pool.

Anyone need an above ground pool pump and sand filter?

Free, just come get them.


----------



## LGLS

wiz1997 said:


> Anyone need an above ground pool pump and sand filter?
> 
> Free, just come get them.


I do, where r u located?


----------



## Kevin

Did some wiring in this place here in Niagara. When we left we went and hit up the falls. First time for me to see them up close and personal.


----------



## Majewski

Kevin said:


> View attachment 162273
> 
> Did some wiring in this place here in Niagara. When we left we went and hit up the falls. First time for me to see them up close and personal.


----------



## wiz1997

LGLS said:


> I do, where r u located?


South of Houston, Texas.


----------



## drsparky

It's -28F, headed out to repair a few phone lines (indoors).


----------



## backstay

Off peak floor heat in a shop. It’s been there for twenty years. Now the PoCo wants the customer to pay to upgrade to a 320 loop. I’m advising to just say no. They won’t provide a peak load number. That leads me to believe it’s under 200 amps.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Off peak floor heat in a shop. It’s been there for twenty years. Now the PoCo wants the customer to pay to upgrade to a 320 loop. I’m advising to just say no. They won’t provide a peak load number. That leads me to believe it’s under 200 amps.
> View attachment 162289
> 
> View attachment 162287


not the first time i have seen digital meters swapped in an existing service and they burned up


----------



## Going_Commando

Almost Retired said:


> not the first time i have seen digital meters swapped in an existing service and they burned up


Seen it a bunch. Those digital meters are junk, and the morons that went around and swapped them out did a crappy job.


----------



## matt1124

Going_Commando said:


> Seen it a bunch. Those digital meters are junk, and the morons that went around and swapped them out did a crappy job.


“Them yay-who’s that swapped all these out…” is how one lineman put it when I called them out to pull a meterbase that was about to arc out, they had hung the A base adapter with zip ties to the Service conductors


----------



## Majewski

working in a high end home today


----------



## matt1124

Setting up some electric construction heat 😆


----------



## TEO

Repaired this once before along with 3 others back in October had to chip out my patch and do all over again, think they need some forklift training.


----------



## LGLS

wiz1997 said:


> Besides, there has never been a strap on it for the 30 plus years I have owned the house.


But the gravity is cumulative ya know, and it may one day come crashing to the ground. If your legs get crushed or severed under it DON'T come running to us.


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> View attachment 162273
> 
> Did some wiring in this place here in Niagara. When we left we went and hit up the falls. First time for me to see them up close and personal.


Hey I went there back in the early 90's, is the town of Niagra still the depressed craphole it was baxck then?


wiz1997 said:


> South of Houston, Texas.


Meh, I'll pass. Around here people give 2 year old hot tubs away for free - you disconnect and haul. Free above ground pools and support equipment is also pretty ubiquitous... when people put them is w/o a permit and the towns catch them and issue citations, and they find out a licensed electrician, plumber and permits MUST be had. 



Majewski said:


> working in a high end home today


That house, chopped up into bits, is what Post calls "Grape Nuts."


----------



## LGLS

TEO said:


> Repaired this once before along with 3 others back in October had to chip out my patch and do all over again, think they need some forklift training.
> View attachment 162297
> View attachment 162298


Think maybe some 3/4 GRC is more appropriate here no?


----------



## MikeFL

TEO said:


> Repaired this once before along with 3 others back in October had to chip out my patch and do all over again, think they need some forklift training.


I wonder if they even use that receptacle. 

I like the idea of heavier pipe. 
Another option might be to feed it from above.
Or just eliminate it.
Or keep your mouth shut and get that $1200 service call every 5 months.


----------



## TEO

LGLS said:


> Think maybe some 3/4 GRC is more appropriate here no?


We're trying to get them to build a metal structure around them or re-run them overhead and on the other side of the column out of danger I don't think the rigid wouldn't survive either since the underground is pvc. Unless we go down a foot through the concrete and rebar.


----------



## TEO

MikeFL said:


> I wonder if they even use that receptacle.
> 
> I like the idea of heavier pipe.
> Another option might be to feed it from above.
> Or just eliminate it.
> Or keep your mouth shut and get that $1200 service call every 5 months.


The boss likes repeat customers


----------



## Kevin

LGLS said:


> Hey I went there back in the early 90's, is the town of Niagra still the depressed craphole it was baxck then?


The New York side is. This is my second time to this place. Last time I actuslly spent more time on the new York side than canada, because my sole purpose of coming to Niagara was to go shopping in the USA while I was working in st catherines just up the road.
The USA vs Canada sides are so different (at least back then...). USA side was all run down with only buildings being maintained around the falls that make good money. The Canada side is a lot better maintained.


----------



## Kevin

This is about 1/3 of the wiring going into this building... this is what we have managed to pull in the course of 40 man hours over the last 2 days. I was told there's cable tray for me... no it just ends everywhere for no reason...


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> The New York side is. This is my second time to this place. Last time I actuslly spent more time on the new York side than canada, because my sole purpose of coming to Niagara was to go shopping in the USA while I was working in st catherines just up the road.
> The USA vs Canada sides are so different (at least back then...). USA side was all run down with only buildings being maintained around the falls that make good money. The Canada side is a lot better maintained.


Ah I remember now that's true. The guy I was with was a die-hard Irish drinker from the Sod and we walked into the only bar we could find in Niagra. There were about 12-15 or so old white men who looked like they were used hard and put away wet, fucc'd by life just drowning in their spirits... it was, well... depressing. The whole town that I saw was just as sad.


----------



## VELOCI3

So at the last minute the HVAC company says there won’t be a manufacturer installed disconnect in the condenser unit and I will have to mount one separate from the unit. It was going to be a nice straightforward pipe install. Now years from now everyone seeing this will look in amazement at the lack of planning by the electrician.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz

Why the PVC boxes?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt

VELOCI3 said:


> So at the last minute the HVAC company says there won’t be a manufacturer installed disconnect in the condenser unit and I will have to mount one separate from the unit. It was going to be a nice straightforward pipe install. Now years from now everyone seeing this will look in amazement at the lack of planning by the electrician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're too hard on yourself. It doesn't look that bad.


----------



## VELOCI3

VELOCI3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s because we are putting in an MRI machine on the other side of the wall and the engineer (strangely) requested the box that way. It was ****ing cold this week I just wanted to get it done. Btw love the greenlee digital bender I had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3

VELOCI3 said:


> It’s because we are putting in an MRI machine on the other side of the wall and the engineer (strangely) requested the box that way. It was ****ing cold this week I just wanted to get it done. Btw love the greenlee digital bender I had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankendodge

Plastic boxes and aluminum conduit makes sense. A guy I worked with was on a job at the university. They had an MRI machine that would magnetize anything in a 10' bubble around it. They were running conduit on the ceiling below it.. He sent me pictures of all his hand tools hanging by their tips from the emt.


----------



## VELOCI3

frankendodge said:


> Plastic boxes and aluminum conduit makes sense. A guy I worked with was on a job at the university. They had an MRI machine that would magnetize anything in a 10' bubble around it. They were running conduit on the ceiling below it.. He sent me pictures of all his hand tools hanging by their tips from the emt.


They wanted RMC with plastic boxes. Aluminum would make more sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

This is what I've been doing over the last week. Access control and alarm wiring in new construction commercial building. I worked 12 hrs today solo (my laborer didn't want to work today) to finish this so we can make the journey back to ottawa. Orange Cor-line is for a fiber cable we have to pull in when the right length gets delivered. There's something like 56 cameras, 32 doors, and a bunch of other stuff. The white bundle of cable on the cable tray is all just wiring for the forklift air lock...

Also this is the smallest cable tray I've ever seen...


----------



## frankendodge

Should we notify the authorities?


----------



## nrp3

Be headed out to finish up a remodel rough that I don't have time for during the week. Then back to paperwork.


----------



## backstay

Chasing snowflakes.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

backstay said:


> Chasing snowflakes.


Why? Let them sit in the corner and whine while we all get the work done.


----------



## backstay

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Why? Let them sit in the corner and whine while we all get the work done.


They must be punished!


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> Also this is the smallest cable tray I've ever seen...


Is that the 4" or 6" inst. tray? Not much for reference in that pic.


----------



## wiz1997

Pulling 3 #2's and 1 #6 wires in 2 conduits for the new case packing machines being delivered at the end of the month.

Got the 2 two longest of the five done yesterday.

Today the other electrician called in sick so it's just me and a mechanic pulling wire.
He helped us yesterday but apparently didn't pay much attention.

I blew the jet line into the conduit and tied the pull rope to it.
Told him I'll feed the rope if he would pull the jet line.
Should have gone pretty quick.
Rope was moving about 6 inches at a time then stop.
I go to see why it's going so slow.
Get the the other end and he's trying to put the jet line back in the bucket as he pulls.
I thought you wanted to save the jet line.
I do, but just pull it out on the ground and try not to tangle it up.

We get the wire pulled in then when we get ready to pull the next conduit I get the pull rope and find this...









He couldn't cut the wires loose from the pull rope so he took the eye splice apart.

Glad I have the next two days off.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Is that the 4" or 6" inst. tray? Not much for reference in that pic.


I don't know. The corline is 1", which ends up around 1.25" OD, so I'd guess 4". I didn't measure it because it wouldn't have made a difference if I did lol.

There's a larger cable tray installed... in the area where they were originally going to run all the cabling, so it's completely empty...

It's been a fun week... 65.5 hours not counting the travel. I worked 13.5 hours Friday and 12.5 hours Saturday so that I could go home today.


----------



## Almost Retired

it would seem that he needs a lot more instruction ... ?


----------



## backstay

Snowflakes


----------



## yankeejoe1141

backstay said:


> Snowflakes
> 
> View attachment 162465


Geez that’s a lot of them!! They might win the battle if I was chasing them lol.


----------



## splatz

Kevin said:


> Orange Cor-line is for a fiber cable we have to pull in when the right length gets delivered.


Very nice project! 

Did you keep track of your total degrees of bend in that orange? (We'd call it innerduct in the US.)


----------



## Kevin

splatz said:


> Very nice project!
> 
> Did you keep track of your total degrees of bend in that orange? (We'd call it innerduct in the US.)


Yes. I estimate there approximately 170' in length after it's cut (although I can get an accurate length later because I installed thw whole 200' and didn't cut any of it), and for bends, there's five 90° bends, two 30° bends, and theres some not so straight section, so I estimate around 550° of bend, although it _should_ be an easy pull considering how oversized it is, and the size of the fiber that's going in it. 

This stuff is basically smurf tube... it uses the same fittings!


----------



## splatz

Kevin said:


> Yes. I estimate there approximately 170' in length after it's cut (although I can get an accurate length later because I installed thw whole 200' and didn't cut any of it), and for bends, there's five 90° bends, two 30° bends, and theres some not so straight section, so I estimate around 550° of bend, although it _should_ be an easy pull considering how oversized it is, and the size of the fiber that's going in it.
> 
> This stuff is basically smurf tube... it uses the same fittings!


I have installed a ton of innerduct, some people like to use it to protect fiber cables here. Cross your fingers with that 550* of bend


----------



## Almost Retired

Kevin said:


> Yes. I estimate there approximately 170' in length after it's cut (although I can get an accurate length later because I installed thw whole 200' and didn't cut any of it), and for bends, there's five 90° bends, two 30° bends, and theres some not so straight section, so I estimate around 550° of bend, although it _should_ be an easy pull considering how oversized it is, and the size of the fiber that's going in it.
> 
> This stuff is basically smurf tube... it uses the same fittings!


you better buy a quart of lube and somebody to *pour* it on as its pulled in
that length and that many bends you may exceed the physical strength of the cable


----------



## Kevin

splatz said:


> I have installed a ton of innerduct, some people like to use it to protect fiber cables here. Cross your fingers with that 550* of bend





Almost Retired said:


> you better buy a quart of lube and somebody to *pour* it on as its pulled in
> that length and that many bends you may exceed the physical strength of the cable


Yeah, we are a little worried but not overly concerned. I'll sacrifice a fishtape if needed. 

It's mostly a straight run, with long radius 90° turns. We're going to try pulling a new string thru it first to see how hard it is. I think its getting a half gallon of lube too. Depending on where the access to the ceiling is, we may very well just cut the conduit and put a pull box in it. 

Our current idea is tape the fiber to the fish tape and pull it in, leaving the fish tape in the conduit with it.

I'm also wondering if we should get a break away link for it so we don't accidentally break it. I'll have to find out the max pulling tension for the cable. 

I've only installed loose tube fiber so far, which is much MUCH more forgiving. 

I have to go back to this site after they frame up some walls so I can finish the wiring drops... and I'll be heading back for finishing with the local company because with my knowledge of site, it'll go much faster.


----------



## Texan77

Capacitor swap on an air compressor motor at a feed yard, then a service upgrade with new mast, meter can, manual transfer switch and new panel inside at a house, then changed a 5 hp motor on a pressure washer at the truck wash.


----------



## splatz

Kevin said:


> Yeah, we are a little worried but not overly concerned. I'll sacrifice a fishtape if needed.
> 
> It's mostly a straight run, with long radius 90° turns. We're going to try pulling a new string thru it first to see how hard it is. I think its getting a half gallon of lube too. Depending on where the access to the ceiling is, we may very well just cut the conduit and put a pull box in it.
> 
> Our current idea is tape the fiber to the fish tape and pull it in, leaving the fish tape in the conduit with it.
> 
> I'm also wondering if we should get a break away link for it so we don't accidentally break it. I'll have to find out the max pulling tension for the cable.
> 
> I've only installed loose tube fiber so far, which is much MUCH more forgiving.
> 
> I have to go back to this site after they frame up some walls so I can finish the wiring drops... and I'll be heading back for finishing with the local company because with my knowledge of site, it'll go much faster.


Just install pull points! Most of my fiber, I could pull with two fingers.


----------



## Kevin

splatz said:


> Just install pull points! Most of my fiber, I could pull with two fingers.


I can't. There's supposedly no access to the cable tray after they drywall, and I can't pull the fiber until they drywall. 

This job is all kinds of screwed up. They're installing drywall on the ceiling of one room, but still haven't framed all the walls yet!


----------



## 460 Delta

splatz said:


> Just install pull points! Most of my fiber, I could pull with two fingers.


While you may be able to pull it with two fingers, you forget that we all don’t have the strength of ten men.
Simple math shows that two fingers are 20% of your fingers, and if we extrapolate that out as a linear representation of total strength, then you are at 20% of ten men, or two mens strength.


----------



## HertzHound

Doesn’t your Coreline come with mule tape already inside? You have to waste a little bit of the Smurf, to make sure you have a nice length of mule tape at each end.

Why did they even bother with cable tray if they are going to rock the ceiling? I don’t want to sound pessimistic, but your never pulling through all those bends later. They should start planning the access panels now. Maybe put your pull points next to valves that will have to get an access panel. I know it was probably spec and all, but if I knew it was getting a hard ceiling, I would have blazed my own path without all the bends for the interduct. The access control cable could use the tray.

Good luck.


----------



## Kevin

HertzHound said:


> Doesn’t your Coreline come with mule tape already inside? You have to waste a little bit of the Smurf, to make sure you have a nice length of mule tape at each end.
> 
> Why did they even bother with cable tray if they are going to rock the ceiling? I don’t want to sound pessimistic, but your never pulling through all those bends later. They should start planning the access panels now. Maybe put your pull points next to valves that will have to get an access panel. I know it was probably spec and all, but if I knew it was getting a hard ceiling, I would have blazed my own path without all the bends for the interduct. The access control cable could use the tray.
> 
> Good luck.


My option of going straight includes going thru the fire rated walls in a C1D1 area, and I don't think the coreline is rated for that area. I'd have spent a whole day running the coreline that way because I can't get the lift I had into those areas, and I'd need to install cable tray or strut to hold the coreline up between the 20' beam spacing.

Whole job is all kinds of wacky. Cable tray should have been at least 2× the size, there are pull boxes installed that the electrician already can't access, and all kinds of more weird things.

Yeah the coreline comes with a pull string pre-installed. I had to tie the strings together at the coupling I needed to install.

But yeah, it's gonna be interesting to pull it. I suspect I'll be able to, just not quickly.


----------



## Kevin

Well I pulled the trigger and ordered a new laptop. Got me a Lenevo ThinkPad workstation for a cool 2300$. I'll finally be able to spend more time on this site again. My old craptop has been slowly dying, and this Niagara trip was the final straw.


----------



## frankendodge

Wrangling snowflakes.
Shed roof collapsed with a loud crash this morning while having breakfast.
Figured I should shovel off my trailer roof before I lose that too. Probably should do the front and back porch as well.
Between my day job and a side gig for my aunt, Ive been working 10-14h a day lately and we have had a blizzard every weekend for the past 6 weeks now. Free time and energy have been scarce.
My snowblower is under that rubble heap. Ive got my work cut out now.


----------



## brian john

We have had a great few days taking a vacation from retirement, photographing, wild horses, Northern Sholvers, King Fishers, Snowy Owls, Oyster Catchers, and a wide variety of ducks and other birds.


----------



## brian john




----------



## yankeejoe1141

brian john said:


> We have had a great few days taking a vacation from retirement, photographing, wild horses, Northern Sholvers, King Fishers, Snowy Owls, Oyster Catchers, and a wide variety of ducks and other birds.


Retirement‘s not a vacation???


----------



## 205490

Paperwork, tax itemization 😡


----------



## Kevin

Planning a day trip to Toronto to change 2 network switches, 2 hard drives in a server, and 2 cameras.

Something like 2-4hrs work and 8 hours of driving LOL


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Planning a day trip to Toronto to change 2 network switches, 2 hard drives in a server, and 2 cameras.
> 
> Something like 2-4hrs work and 8 hours of driving LOL


Nice wilderness to drive through.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Nice wilderness to drive through.


Yeah, well I passed by this jobsite twice last week to and from Niagara falls, and next week I'm passing it twice again, to and from my trip to windsor/Detroit for work there...

More money for me going separately tho!


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> More money for me going separately tho!


I would charge separately for each trip even if they were combined. Then you would make the most money.

That would make a great topic for a new thread.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> I would charge separately for each trip even if they were combined. Then you would make the most money.
> 
> That would make a great topic for a new thread.


Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to do that. It wouldn't fly with them. It would be the most profitable thing to do though!


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to do that. It wouldn't fly with them. It would be the most profitable thing to do though!


Same customer both locations?


----------



## joe-nwt

Went to the job, walked in to where my work is for some measurements, went to the wholesaler, came back with materials to find the building closed down due to a covid outbreak.

Back to the wholesale, get more materials and back at my shop to pre-fab some stuff for the next job.

Hope Covid ends soon......


----------



## joe-nwt

Got the call, access after lunch.

Hold my beer, I'm goin' in!


----------



## 205490

Go Joe!


----------



## just the cowboy

joe-nwt said:


> Got the call, access after lunch.
> 
> Hold my beer, I'm goin' in!


If you where your FULL arc flash suit you will be OK, I saw on a post.


----------



## just the cowboy

...


----------



## MotoGP1199

joe-nwt said:


> Got the call, access after lunch.
> 
> Hold my beer, I'm goin' in!


I don't know how the rules are up there, But if you do all your work sitting down you can't catch covid. You know just like in a restaurant. Youmust wear a mask while standing or walking to the table.


----------



## wiz1997

Ever wondered how popcorn gets put in a bag?
We have one popping machine that splits off to two scales and two Baggers.
Had a problem with the divider air cylinders slamming.
Someone opened the flow controls wide open.
Easy fix.
But incase you've never seen the weigh scale part of the bagger here it is.





























Some really good popcorn, still warm and fresh coming out of the popper.
Hard to resist the temptation to grab a handful, but doing so will get you in trouble.


----------



## joe-nwt

Made it back from Covid central.

Next week is commissioning on that boiler I showed you back in post #852. I've been waiting almost 4 months for a breaker for an old Federal CDP and it's still not here. Bus connector kit has been here since before Christmas, but no breaker.

So this afternoon I ran some 3C/#8 teck overhead about 50' to a old Federal distribution panel that had a spare 50A 3P breaker. Nothing fancy, ty-wraped it to anything I could. 

Ready to fire on my end, mechanical crew still has the chimney, emergency cooling and compressed air to complete. I razzed them again about how 1 electrician can out perform the whole mechanical crew.  










I'll post more detailed pictures later at final when all the neatening and tweaking is done.


----------



## just the cowboy

Just stole the best water operator in the town to be a instrument technician trainee.
her first job was to build me a panel, it is a great way to start learning prints and devices.
I showed her what Each was and how it works, then had her wire it and mark off on prints that is done. Not bad for first panel. Used the predrilled backplate it was great, saved soooo much time, and no broken taps. Just have to have her straighten a few wires.


----------



## joe-nwt

just the cowboy said:


> Just stole the best water operator in the town to be a instrument technician trainee.
> her first job was to build me a panel, it is a great way to start learning prints and devices.
> I showed her what Each was and how it works, then had her wire it and mark off on prints that is done. Not bad for first panel.
> View attachment 162650
> 
> View attachment 162649


That's a keeper.


----------



## wiz1997

just the cowboy said:


> Just stole the best water operator in the town to be a instrument technician trainee.
> her first job was to build me a panel, it is a great way to start learning prints and devices.
> I showed her what Each was and how it works, then had her wire it and mark off on prints that is done. Not bad for first panel. Used the predrilled backplate it was great, saved soooo much time, and no broken taps. Just have to have her straighten a few wires.
> View attachment 162650
> 
> View attachment 162649


Tell her nice job.
A few little things but nicely done.

Where did you get the predrilled back panel?
Does it come cut to size or do you cut it yourself?


----------



## gpop

Panel update. Mounted new panel behind the old one then cut the old one out of the way but that left all the conduits encased in concrete.
Simple fix was to chainsaw the a slot out of the slab so we could dig down and cut the conduits. After the conduits were cut we could demo the rest with the excavator. 














































That concrete chainsaw is a bad bitch at 5 minutes a foot through 8 inch's of slab


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Same customer both locations?


I'm paid by the same company for both jobs, but their customers are different.

If I could do that, I would. I've done that before, its great to do lol


----------



## just the cowboy

wiz1997 said:


> Tell her nice job.
> A few little things but nicely done.
> 
> Where did you get the predrilled back panel?
> Does it come cut to size or do you cut it yourself?


Automation direct it comes just like any other


----------



## Kevin

Just made the 8 hour journey to Windsor Ontario. I have some time lapse cameras to install and solar to re-work on the trailers they're going on. 

I'm curious how crossing into Detroit is going to work out for me...

If I make it across, I'll have to hit up a horrible freight to get some of them tools I can't buy here for the same price lol


----------



## backstay

Working on a heating system. Cutting some 3/4 for heating loops


----------



## canbug

Tried to pick a good day to go out of town to do some lift work, the weather didn't get the message. 








Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

canbug said:


> Tried to pick a good day to go out of town to do some lift work, the weather didn't get the message.
> View attachment 162847
> 
> Tim.


Do you do radar systems?


----------



## Forge Boyz

Service call today for a tripping breaker. When I got there and saw the AL buss Crouse Hinds panel, I was sure I knew what it was. A 100A breaker pulling 36A on the one leg had a FOP of 1.5 V it was getting so hot it was tripping the adjacent breakers too. The GE 30A across from it didn't help anything.
The 200A main was slightly warm as well and it was only pulling 75 and 35 amps. The panel will be getting changed out before next winter.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Today, I picked up Material. I'm looking more and more like a legit company by the day... I actually bought a fire extinguisher and first aid kit for the vehicle today too, because I'm sure it's required in my vehicle to work on this project. I also bought a backup alarm for my vehicle... It's kind of required on site... And I bought yet another beacon lite because I forgot the 3 that I own in ottawa 8 hours away...

I can't talk much about the project itself other than it's a new bridge from Windsor to Detroit, more info (and eventually the streams from the camera's that I'm installing) can be found here: Welcome | Gordie Howe International Bridge

But, here is what the trailer looked like before I got to work on it:
















Batteries are leaking likely from being boiled by the charge controller, and they may be cracked too, I'm not sure.

I fixed the solar and the battery issue, temporarily installed 4 panels on this trailer for a total of 800 watts of solar power, installed 2 new batteries, new charge controller, new camera, and new wiring. This is all temporary, as we will be going to a 48 volt system once the parts come in. For now it's 24 volts so we can have the time lapse camera working.

I used unistrut to make a cheap-n-dirty mount for the solar panels.
















I installed new guywires on the trailer too, as the guywires that were previously on this trailer did not have turnbuckles and were too long for me to use with the existing anchors where they are.























It's not exactly what I did today per say, but it's why I'm sitting in a hotel room for 4 days with nothing to do... I have to go to Detroit on monday morning to do a trailer on the USA side. I have a FULL day orientation to do so I can do a days worth of work...

Oh, and I am a dual citizen. My mother confirmed it today by providing me with my SSN.


----------



## canbug

No radar for this guy. I posted a picture of approach towers we were standing awhile ago. We were waiting for the new equipment that showed up this week, so road trip. 

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Today, I picked up Material. I'm looking more and more like a legit company by the day... I actually bought a fire extinguisher and first aid kit for the vehicle today too, because I'm sure it's required in my vehicle to work on this project. I also bought a backup alarm for my vehicle... It's kind of required on site... And I bought yet another beacon lite because I forgot the 3 that I own in ottawa 8 hours away...
> 
> I can't talk much about the project itself other than it's a new bridge from Windsor to Detroit, more info (and eventually the streams from the camera's that I'm installing) can be found here: Welcome | Gordie Howe International Bridge
> 
> But, here is what the trailer looked like before I got to work on it:
> View attachment 162849
> 
> View attachment 162848
> 
> Batteries are leaking likely from being boiled by the charge controller, and they may be cracked too, I'm not sure.
> 
> I fixed the solar and the battery issue, temporarily installed 4 panels on this trailer for a total of 800 watts of solar power, installed 2 new batteries, new charge controller, new camera, and new wiring. This is all temporary, as we will be going to a 48 volt system once the parts come in. For now it's 24 volts so we can have the time lapse camera working.
> 
> I used unistrut to make a cheap-n-dirty mount for the solar panels.
> 
> View attachment 162850
> View attachment 162851
> 
> I installed new guywires on the trailer too, as the guywires that were previously on this trailer did not have turnbuckles and were too long for me to use with the existing anchors where they are.
> View attachment 162852
> View attachment 162853
> View attachment 162854
> 
> 
> It's not exactly what I did today per say, but it's why I'm sitting in a hotel room for 4 days with nothing to do... I have to go to Detroit on monday morning to do a trailer on the USA side. I have a FULL day orientation to do so I can do a days worth of work...
> 
> Oh, and I am a dual citizen. My mother confirmed it today by providing me with my SSN.


Do you have a cellular modem in that trailer?


----------



## backstay

So I see you have the modules series and parallel. That would be a VOC of over 68 vdc. How do you get around 690.31(A)? I see this a lot and never get an answer. I go above 8 feet to be code compliant.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Do you have a cellular modem in that trailer?


Yes, we have an AT&T cell modem with unlimited data in the trailer with the white 5G antenna mounted there, and in our timelapse camera we have another cell modem as part of our normal system. The AT&T cell modem is for streaming the live stream cameras once they get installed.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> So I see you have the modules series and parallel. That would be a VOC of over 68 vdc. How do you get around 690.31(A)? I see this a lot and never get an answer. I go above 8 feet to be code compliant.


I'm not familiar with 690.31(A), could you please clarify this?

Currently my open circuit voltage using these panels is below 60 volts, however I believe when we do the 48 volt system we may end up above 60 volts.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> I'm not familiar with 690.31(A), could you please clarify this?
> 
> Currently my open circuit voltage using these panels is below 60 volts, however I believe when we do the 48 volt system we may end up above 60 volts.


“Where PV source and output circuits operating at *voltages greater than 30 volts* are installed i*n readily accessible locations*, circuit conductors *shall be guarded or installed in Type MC cable or in raceway.”*

I see the wiring exposed and installed so it’s touchable online and always ask. I had one guy tell me ground mounts were exempt. That doesn’t make sense and I can’t find it. Others get mad. I’m just asking. I’ve gone to my suppliers looking for a product to guard the wiring. Nothing is available. It would have to be fabricated. I don’t install ground mounts unless the cables are above 8 feet. That solves the issue.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> “Where PV source and output circuits operating at *voltages greater than 30 volts* are installed i*n readily accessible locations*, circuit conductors *shall be guarded or installed in Type MC cable or in raceway.”*
> 
> I see the wiring exposed and installed so it’s touchable online and always ask. I had one guy tell me ground mounts were exempt. That doesn’t make sense and I can’t find it. Others get mad. I’m just asking. I’ve gone to my suppliers looking for a product to guard the wiring. Nothing is available. It would have to be fabricated. I don’t install ground mounts unless the cables are above 8 feet. That solves the issue.


I'm not sure how these trailers could me made to meet that rule, as once I am done properly retrofitting the trailers, the solar cables will need to be disconnected to stow the panels away (there is a spacing issue with the panel mounts that came from the factory).

On the panels I mounted, the panels are fixed. It's temporary until we get the new panels and new equipment in. 

I _could_ argue that it's not readily accessible, as it's inside a fenced in job site...


----------



## MikeFL

Here a trailer would not be subject to NEC.
NEC applies to buildings mostly.


----------



## Almost Retired

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure how these trailers could me made to meet that rule, as once I am done properly retrofitting the trailers, the solar cables will need to be disconnected to stow the panels away (there is a spacing issue with the panel mounts that came from the factory).
> 
> On the panels I mounted, the panels are fixed. It's temporary until we get the new panels and new equipment in.
> 
> I _could_ argue that it's not readily accessible, as it's inside a fenced in job site...


are you saying it wont work with tech or mc cable ?


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> Here a trailer would not be subject to NEC.
> NEC applies to buildings mostly.


Would you say that about a generator on a trailer? The NEC uses the word structure for PV.


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> Would you say that about a generator on a trailer? The NEC uses the word structure for PV.


A generator that's not powering a building?
I think so.

Do I need an electric permit to pull a generator out of the truck and power up a coffee maker at a camp site?
No.

But hook it up to my panel and make coffee in my kitchen and I do need an electric permit.

Kevin effectively built a giant cellphone on wheels.


----------



## Kevin

Almost Retired said:


> are you saying it wont work with tech or mc cable ?


Correct. Won't MC rust being exposed to the weather?

I'd need to bond the Armour to ground then too, ironically it becomes a much larger issue if I try to do any of this with MC or teck. How would you make the solar cables disconnect, while having a code compliant way to bond the armour?


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> A generator that's not powering a building?
> I think so.
> 
> Do I need an electric permit to pull a generator out of the truck and power up a coffee maker at a camp site?
> No.
> 
> But hook it up to my panel and make coffee in my kitchen and I do need an electric permit.
> 
> Kevin effectively built a giant cellphone on wheels.


I have to agree with you, but I also don't know ow NEC, so I rely on all of you for shyte like this lol


----------



## backstay

It is temporary, sort of, and there are exceptions for that. Do the guy wires in the ground change that? Like I said, I see a lot of installs that are permanent with this issue. I guess the trailer makes it exempt.


----------



## MikeFL

I'm sure Kevin wants it safe and he doesn't want it to fail.
If some stray child wanders over to it and gets hurt, first place they're looking is at the guy who built it and put it there.


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> I'm sure Kevin wants it safe and he doesn't want it to fail.
> If some stray child wanders over to it and gets hurt, first place they're looking is at the guy who built it and put it there.


It’s kind of a silly code ref. If you have a grid tie system that has conductors at 300-500 volts, yeah, guard the wires. 60 volts and PV wire, MC4 connectors aren’t going to light anyone up.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> It is temporary, sort of, and there are exceptions for that. Do the guy wires in the ground change that? Like I said, I see a lot of installs that are permanent with this issue. I guess the trailer makes it exempt.


The guywires I'd argue still mean it's temporary because it's a trailer... it could be taken down and packed up in about 15 minutes, setting it up would take longer.


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> Here *a trailer would not be subject to NEC.*
> NEC applies to buildings mostly.


250.34 addresses a trailer. So they are subject to code. Another place is 525, trailers and vehicles are addressed.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> 250.34 addresses a trailer. So they are subject to code. Another place is 525, trailers and vehicles are addressed.


I could realistically argue that they're Canadian equipment for a Canadian Government job... They're owned by a Canadian Company... They have to return to Canada after completion of the project.


----------



## micromind

I'm putting insulation in the garage ceiling today. I think I'd rather take a beating than install insulation overhead. 

Yay me.......


----------



## canbug

If I fit through this hole I'll let you know. If I get stuck up there I ask for help.








Tim


----------



## MotoGP1199

Heater stopped working at our house last night. Found this on the back of the control board. Soldered it up and got it running. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## backstay

Replacing lighting in an equipment wash bay. Walls are done. Ceiling, well the canopy lights are pendant mount. There doesn’t look like a way to change them. The wires come through a silicone plug. SH has nothing else. I had to order replacements. It’s the shits.


----------



## MikeFL

MotoGP1199 said:


> Heater stopped working at our house last night. Found this on the back of the control board. Soldered it up and got it running. We'll see how long it lasts.
> View attachment 162989


We rework motherboards for very high end instruments. 
Seeing that picture makes me think tantalum cap failed closed. 
Spend the $1.99 to replace it before it costs you the whole system.


----------



## canbug

SMOBC

Tim.


----------



## MotoGP1199

MikeFL said:


> We rework motherboards for very high end instruments.
> Seeing that picture makes me think tantalum cap failed closed.
> Spend the $1.99 to replace it before it costs you the whole system.


I'll have to check to see what caps are on the board. This was for the blower motor circuit and I did check the external cap and got 19uf. No sticker on the cap, but at least I got a reading.


----------



## Mbit

Generator troubleshooting


----------



## backstay

Today, tomorrow, probably more.


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> Today, tomorrow, probably more.
> View attachment 163214


Getting ready for $10.00+ per gallon?


----------



## canbug

I'm thinking of buying a small commuter car before they are all gone.

Tim.


----------



## MotoGP1199

backstay said:


> Today, tomorrow, probably more.
> View attachment 163214


 Wow people are really upset at these gas prices. Thanks Joe


----------



## Mbit

Ran a new circuit for a receptacle. Went down into void to fix some hydraulics and changed out a pump.
Typical day here I guess


----------



## micromind

Poured 7 sacks of concrete at my daughters house, formed it yesterday. Basic broom finish. 

It's to mount an electric gate operator. 

It'd been a while since I've done concrete work, I for got how heavy it is........lol.


----------



## readydave8

micromind said:


> It'd been a while since I've done concrete work, I for got how heavy it is........lol.


yeah I've noticed that those 80lb quickrete sacks are heavier than 100lb portland was (40 years ago)


----------



## Kevin

I spent the weekend stealing a generator out of a light tower trailer.

Okay maybe not stealing. We are using these trailers for solar camera trailers, so the generator and diesel tank had to be removed. I have another one to do next weekend. I built a new sub-frame for the generator and tank to sit on so I can use the generators. They're only 6kw but they're continuous duty rated, and can run for like 140hrs IIRC.


----------



## backstay

Your pictures bring up so many questions!


----------



## canbug

Ya, what size Kubota is that?

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> Your pictures bring up so many questions!


They didnt load in order. Lol


canbug said:


> Ya, what size Kubota is that?
> 
> Tim.


It's a B3200


----------



## Slay301

Duct bank 4” rmc risers 4” schedule 80 pvc


----------



## glen1971

An 8 hour Teams meeting class on CSA Z462 (NFPA 70E) to maintain a Qualified Electrical Worker status with my employer. The video was freezing the whole day, 2 guys had their cameras on, besides the presenter, and one of them started the day off in a lazy boy recliner. It wasn't even that crappy outside to enjoy an office day.


----------



## joe-nwt

Service calls.


----------



## frankendodge

Upgrading a ratty old fuse box in a ratty old house to a 200a overhead. Basement is stone, no windows, wet dirt floor, lots of organic decay. If i could describe the air with one word, I'd say "chewy". Bought a new respirator yesterday just for this one.


----------



## TEO

Got called out after a car ran into this 3600A SES, it's still online but needs some TLC, I moved about 3" back between the last 2 sections.


----------



## Viggmundir

New worker for a local cattle farmer was driving around with the grapple claw open and raised on the loader... Pulled down 180ft of 4/0 triplex. Old 4x6 wood mast on side of building snapped off. Also did some damage to the wall behind the mast. So did some framing, and built a new mast out of rough cut 2x8s, 4ply. Frozen manure pile was a pain to work around. -18C day. 


















The new mast with the cable rehung. It's about 9.5ft above the roof. Lifted the cable partway up with the loader, then pulled it up the rest of the way and tensioned it with straps and a come-along by hand, off of a step ladder on the roof... it was tied tight to the mast though...Access to a bucket truck would be nice some days!


----------



## glen1971

Today was an office project checking and fixing a spreadsheet, then trying to disable cut, copy and paste on the file. Then trying to get the other users of it to have to enable macros before using it. There may be an easier way, but I was racking my brain on that for a couple of hours.
Give me a nice easy relay panel with outdated or missing drawings to troubleshoot any day over that one. Lol. Too much googling for this guy.


----------



## joe-nwt

Fighting with @!%!**%# engineers.


----------



## bill39

Slay301 said:


> Duct bank 4” rmc risers 4” schedule 80 pvc


Wow, that looks really nice…… but a few questions/comments:

Is the added expense of loading, transporting, unloading and setting in place less than doing it in the field?
Is the conduit really secured enough to not move when moving it around? Looks good but that’s a lot of weight.
Are the switchgear openings are set in stone? If not you be screwed.
No job I ever worked on was I ever confident of a dimension change not taking place.


----------



## Mbit

Running cable in the attic


----------



## just the cowboy

Viggmundir said:


> New worker for a local cattle farmer was driving around with the grapple claw open and raised on the loader... Pulled down 180ft of 4/0 triplex.


Reminds me of a time I was stopped at a light going out to lunch, I look across the street and see a electric pole shaking back and forth, then BAM it snaps in two. Pole comes down on car driving by, and by this time the light had changed I am right behind the guy.
I pull over at the first spot to help and it happens to be right at the base of the pole. Cops pull up and think I hit the pole and it came down on the guy. I point across the street in a parking lot and there is a trash truck with the dumpster flipper up in the air wrapped in the wires.

Cowboy


----------



## backstay

Swimming in insulation! Not going to give your post a like.


----------



## MikeFL

glen1971 said:


> Today was an office project checking and fixing a spreadsheet, then trying to disable cut, copy and paste on the file. Then trying to get the other users of it to have to enable macros before using it. There may be an easier way, but I was racking my brain on that for a couple of hours.
> Give me a nice easy relay panel with outdated or missing drawings to troubleshoot any day over that one. Lol. Too much googling for this guy.


There is tremendous amounts of info available in the public domain for doing tips & tricks in Excel.
Hardest part is figuring out how to pose the question.
I usually start with "Excel 2010 how to *___*" and the results are spot on.
When it comes to Excel, none of us are the first to encounter a challenge.


----------



## just the cowboy

glen1971 said:


> Today was an office project checking and fixing a spreadsheet, then trying to disable cut, copy and paste on the file. Then trying to get the other users of it to have to enable macros before using it. There may be an easier way, but I was racking my brain on that for a couple of hours.
> Give me a nice easy relay panel with outdated or missing drawings to troubleshoot any day over that one. Lol. Too much googling for this guy.


Can't you just lock those cells. no macro needed.


----------



## glen1971

just the cowboy said:


> Can't you just lock those cells. no macro needed.


I locked them, but with conditional formatting for each group of cells, copying, cutting and pasting messes up the formatting. Somehow it messed up a couple of the formulas, which was odd. So today was fixing all the formatting, checking the formulas, locking and protecting everything, then save it to the common drive. Then messed with the macros to disable copy-cut-paste, then a second macro to have each user do a one time click to enable the macros from each computer. It was still giving me grief when one user could paste a snip of a PI trend, but I think we got that straightened out. 

Definitely a good learning for me on that one.


----------



## glen1971

MikeFL said:


> There is tremendous amounts of info available in the public domain for doing tips & tricks in Excel.
> Hardest part is figuring out how to pose the question.
> I usually start with "Excel 2010 how to *___*" and the results are spot on.
> When it comes to Excel, none of us are the first to encounter a challenge.


Exactly what I found. I knew what I wanted to do, it was just finding it in a search.


----------



## canbug

My skillsaw quit working, time to grab some tools😁








Tim.


----------



## canbug

I have help on the way.

Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt

canbug said:


> I have help on the way.
> 
> Tim.


Make sure he wears a hard hat.


----------



## Slay301

bill39 said:


> Wow, that looks really nice…… but a few questions/comments:
> 
> Is the added expense of loading, transporting, unloading and setting in place less than doing it in the field?
> Is the conduit really secured enough to not move when moving it around? Looks good but that’s a lot of weight.
> Are the switchgear openings are set in stone? If not you be screwed.
> No job I ever worked on was I ever confident of a dimension change not taking place.


1. For example the back to back 90 one was built in 36 hours it was bid for 130 hours the traditional way. And it’s way easier to build it on a flat concrete floor verses hopping in and out of a ditch. And everything I need is at the disposal. Which makes for a safer job And that keeps mod rate down.
2. Conduits are secure enough to move easily we do this all the time. And it’s made with 2x2 angle 1/4 thick which is more than enough to support the weight.
3and4 the whole job is 3D modeled (gear windows are imported to the cad file) and everything is laid out off established control points that each trade uses the same points which is laid out with a Trimble system which is accurate to a 1/16 inch over a mile. Then we put 4 3/4 conduits on my rack and then add those to the model and then lay out those points in the field using the Trimble drive rebar in the ground and Crain it in and slip my conduits over the feild rebars. 

So over the 20 pieces or so like this I have to build we have to rent a crane for 1 day and drop them all in the perfect spot on the job and then slip on our prefab duct banks using hdpe cards water jetted to the same spacing(which are also dropped in the duct bank with crane). It’s roughly 33-40percent faster to do it this way and 💯 safer


----------



## Slay301

More gear stub ups


----------



## splatz

Slay301 said:


> ...So over the 20 pieces or so like this I have to build we have to rent a crane for 1 day and drop them all in the perfect spot on the job and then slip on our prefab duct banks using hdpe cards water jetted to the same spacing(which are also dropped in the duct bank with crane). It’s roughly 33-40percent faster to do it this way and 💯 safer


Hard to argue with that, I am sold 


Slay301 said:


> More gear stub ups


I see on the vertical part, you use regular strut and strut clamps, on the horizontal part, you use the duct bank plates. Do the plates work out better than just strapping the horizontal part to that part of the rack?


----------



## Slay301

splatz said:


> Hard to argue with that, I am sold
> 
> I see on the vertical part, you use regular strut and strut clamps, on the horizontal part, you use the duct bank plates. Do the plates work out better than just strapping the horizontal part to that part of the rack?


We use the plates to keep the spacing easier on the install and then strut and straps if it was just pvc it would just be plates but this is spec 4” rmc


----------



## Almost Retired

i think i see a duct bank plate in the frame at the top of the near 90's


----------



## Slay301

Almost Retired said:


> i think i see a duct bank plate in the frame at the top of the near 90's


Ya that was to keep the spacing when installing the conduits


----------



## backstay

Driving a sandpoint and the drive cap failed. It took the drive pipe threads out. Had to cut them off and cut new ones. What a pain on a vertical pipe!


----------



## Viggmundir

backstay said:


> Driving a sandpoint and the drive cap failed. It took the drive pipe threads out. Had to cut them off and cut new ones. What a pain on a vertical pipe!


What is a sandpoint?


----------



## backstay

Viggmundir said:


> What is a sandpoint?


A piece of pipe with a drive point that has openings large enough to allow water to enter but also small enough to keep the water-bearing formation in place. Also called a well point.


----------



## Almost Retired

in florida they take a small gasoline powered centrifugal pump
hook the suction to a several hundred gallon tank
hook the discharge to a stick of 2" galv 
stand up the 2", crank the pump, wash the hole down, stick in the pvc sandpoint and hold it till it stays

2 men, 20 mins, drive off


----------



## backstay

Working on solar system Monitor indicated the solar array was down. Checked out the inverters, did some meter checks. Monitor had lost communication (power line carrier) with the inverters. Rebooted


----------



## joe-nwt

Batch of fish in the smoker,


----------



## MikeFL

joe-nwt said:


> Batch of fish in the smoker,


What kind of fish and what kind of wood?


----------



## joe-nwt

Inconnu. Alder.









Inconnu


You better use two hands to hold up your inconnu, a giant of the whitefish family you can find when lake fishing across the Northwest Territories.




spectacularnwt.com


----------



## TEO

Moved a receptacle for the wife straight up about 3' so it's not behind a dresser, sounded like a quick easy job BUT NO there was a wood block in the wall about 12 inches above the original recept and the Romex ran horizontal in the wall. I hate residential


----------



## MikeFL

joe-nwt said:


> Inconnu. Alder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inconnu
> 
> 
> You better use two hands to hold up your inconnu, a giant of the whitefish family you can find when lake fishing across the Northwest Territories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectacularnwt.com


Meat!


----------



## brian john

Tearing a portion of my dock out, straightening out the garage, getting ready for the delivery of the Ranger-23 and West


----------



## MikeFL

Why the dock demo?


----------



## brian john

MikeFL said:


> Why the dock demo?


The lower dock is underwater several times a year and the decking needed replacement. We are installing a floating dock in that spot.


----------



## MikeFL

brian john said:


> The lower dock is underwater several times a year and the decking needed replacement. We are installing a floating dock in that spot.


Do you have a bubbler to keep the ice from forming?
Some underwater fishing lights would be nice.


----------



## LGLS

Got a few things done this past week. Lots more to go.


----------



## LGLS

MikeFL said:


> Do you have a bubbler to keep the ice from forming?
> Some underwater fishing lights would be nice.


How about some blue or fuchsia LEDs mounted to the underside of the dock shining on the water making it look like a hovercraft floating on the water at night!


----------



## MikeFL

LGLS said:


> How about some blue or fuchsia LEDs mounted to the underside of the dock shining on the water making it look like a hovercraft floating on the water at night!


They're common down in the south. 
And they're green.


----------



## LGLS

MikeFL said:


> They're common down in the south.
> And they're green.


I’m gonna have to do that to my floating gazebo in the pond on my property. That is, after I dig a pond on my property. How does it look with the green LEDs? I’m used to water being blue thing is I grew up on long island surrounded by the Atlantic ocean in the Long Island sound.


----------



## MikeFL

LGLS said:


> I’m gonna have to do that to my floating gazebo in the pond on my property. That is, after I dig a pond on my property. How does it look with the green LEDs? I’m used to water being blue thing is I grew up on long island surrounded by the Atlantic ocean in the Long Island sound.


I've never seen LED fishing lights so I can't answer that.


----------



## LGLS

MikeFL said:


> I've never seen LED fishing lights so I can't answer that.


Oh I’m not talking about LED lights for fishing underneath your floating dock I’m talking about LED lights just to highlight the foamy water underneath the dock and make the dock look like it’s hovering, sort of like the LED lights right above the kickplate of my lower kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Slay301

Duct bank


----------



## splatz

Slay301 said:


> Duct bank


I can't believe you build your own duct banks in the shop and buy those janky sawhorses


----------



## Slay301

splatz said:


> I can't believe you build your own duct banks in the shop and buy those janky sawhorses


Lean and mean not trying to spend all the profit


----------



## joe-nwt

MikeFL said:


> Meat!


Pay no attention to the table cloth, wife is using it as a drop cloth for projects.


----------



## TEO

Spent a few hours at the office today trying to find out why there's no voltage on A phase in a A/C unit. Finally located a fried wire that blew a hole through the conduit. We have a corner grounded Delta service so A phase is 480v to ground.


----------



## 460 Delta

TEO said:


> Spent a few hours at the office today trying to find out why there's no voltage on A phase in a A/C unit. Finally located a fried wire that blew a hole through the conduit. We have a corner grounded Delta service so A phase is 480v to ground.
> View attachment 163757


Corner ground systems don’t fool around when A or C goes to ground. Usually the carnage is pretty easy to spot.


----------



## TEO

460 Delta said:


> Corner ground systems don’t fool around when A or C goes to ground. Usually the carnage is pretty easy to spot.


Ya and at least once a year or so I'll get a call from an A/C guy working on our units to tell me that we have a fuse blown on B phase


----------



## Kevin

Installed a new receptacle, a 1" flex for HDMI and Toslink cables, and installed the TV and shelves.

Was missing some parts but it's for a friend, so I'll be going back to finish it up later.

Damn wall is a cold air return so I got creative with running the HDMI and Toslink, I ran 1" metallic flex between the boxes to keep everything to code (Toslink isn't FT6 rated...)


----------



## Slay301

Prefab and conduit everywhere here


----------



## 460 Delta

TEO said:


> Ya and at least once a year or so I'll get a call from an A/C guy working on our units to tell me that we have a fuse blown on B phase


HVAC guys and their Fieldpiece meters testing everything to ground.


----------



## VELOCI3

Demo Lutron Grafik Eye dimmer system. Not allowed to say where. Can only say trading floor.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

Kevin said:


> View attachment 163762
> 
> View attachment 163761
> 
> Installed a new receptacle, a 1" flex for HDMI and Toslink cables, and installed the TV and shelves.
> 
> Was missing some parts but it's for a friend, so I'll be going back to finish it up later.
> 
> Damn wall is a cold air return so I got creative with running the HDMI and Toslink, I ran 1" metallic flex between the boxes to keep everything to code (Toslink isn't FT6 rated...)


What did you use to cut the boxes in with, a hammer?


----------



## Kevin

Service Call said:


> What did you use to cut the boxes in with, a hammer?


Why would you think that? Because of the placement of them?


----------



## Veteran Sparky

Kevin said:


> View attachment 162454
> 
> View attachment 162453
> 
> View attachment 162452
> 
> View attachment 162451
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing over the last week. Access control and alarm wiring in new construction commercial building. I worked 12 hrs today solo (my laborer didn't want to work today) to finish this so we can make the journey back to ottawa. Orange Cor-line is for a fiber cable we have to pull in when the right length gets delivered. There's something like 56 cameras, 32 doors, and a bunch of other stuff. The white bundle of cable on the cable tray is all just wiring for the forklift air lock...
> 
> Also this is the smallest cable tray I've ever seen...


Nice job. I like to see the Jhooks. Makes me mental when I see people just use ty wraps and or just use the joists for support with no hooks.


----------



## Service Call

Kevin said:


> Why would you think that? Because of the placement of them?


No, it’s just that the cut outs look rough in the pic. I use an oscillating tool for that and it makes a nice clean cut.


----------



## Kevin

Service Call said:


> No, it’s just that the cut outs look rough in the pic. I use an oscillating tool for that and it makes a nice clean cut.


Ah, I used a drywall saw for this. I had the oscillating tool with me and used to to cut the pack of the cabinet out, but I also have to cut it out to final dimensions after we pick up the trim plates for it. I'm cutting 2 of these in (one for the receptacle and one for the audio) https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho.../cable-management/50443-outlet-access-grommet


----------



## Kevin

Not today, but yesterday. Did a 4 hr journey to go pick up this equipment. 24 solar panels, 12 cameras, 12 battery boxes, solar mounting kits, 12 batteries, and a pallet jack. Then proceeded to add 8 more solar panels, 4 bigger battery boxes, dropped that all off, then went and got 11 sheets of plywood for shelving where we store all of this... I did 1200km of driving yesterday... started at 7am and didn't get home until 1:30 AM... now today I get to spend the weekend assembling more cameras that need to be shipped out...

Also, I may have a 10 000 square foot facility to be project manager and GC of, AND do all the wiring on 😁 (we are considering building a bigger shop).


----------



## Deeegzz

Put in a 6 circuit transfer switch for a generator the other day. Also mounted a Samsung frame tv. First time putting one of those up, sure does look like a framed picture


----------



## glen1971

Cleaned up the yard before we get some more rain/snow this coming week. Put some solar lights on the fence, which we found on a 60% off sale. Then did some smoked Italian moose meatballs for supper.


----------



## brian john

The wind was a blowing, so no boating today, so I decided to hang some 8' LED strips in the garage. Cheap POS's from China I was so pissed hanging this crap. The clips are flimsy, the screws stripped out with a single turn of the screw gun on low power.


----------



## dragonara

glen1971 said:


> Cleaned up the yard before we get some more rain/snow this coming week. Put some solar lights on the fence, which we found on a 60% off sale. Then did some smoked Italian moose meatballs for supper.
> View attachment 163865


What's the voltage reading on the mooseballs?


----------



## glen1971

dragonara said:


> What's the voltage reading on the mooseballs?


160F. Lol


----------



## Kevin

Spent Saturday preparing to build these skids.... built the solar back plates and organize material and tools we needed. Today, started on assembly of the units.

Friday I did 12hrs of driving in preparation for this and picking up equipment from Peterborough. 









I'm so freaking tired right now. Friday I worked 6am until 2am... then worked the whole weekend, and back at it again tomorrow... and these skid units I'm building in an unheated barn because we don't have the shop space for me to do them at the office... yay...


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> View attachment 163893
> 
> View attachment 163894
> 
> View attachment 163892
> 
> Spent Saturday preparing to build these skids.... built the solar back plates and organize material and tools we needed. Today, started on assembly of the units.
> 
> Friday I did 12hrs of driving in preparation for this and picking up equipment from Peterborough.
> View attachment 163895
> 
> 
> I'm so freaking tired right now. Friday I worked 6am until 2am... then worked the whole weekend, and back at it again tomorrow... and these skid units I'm building in an unheated barn because we don't have the shop space for me to do them at the office... yay...


So why Victron Energy?


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> So why Victron Energy?


We're testing them out. We have never used them before... we are using them for another job because with the GX controller apparently we can do all kinds of things with it remotely.


----------



## Quickservice

I'm doing carpentry work for my daughter today.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> We're testing them out. We have never used them before... we are using them for another job because with the GX controller apparently we can do all kinds of things with it remotely.


I also just purchased Victron equipment for a job because of the optional things it can do remotely.


----------



## Kevin

Got the other 3 skids fitted up today, with the exception of batteries (waiting on ring terminals), and the outrigger jacks (they're back at the welding shop getting refitted). Rest of the parts are at the office and they should be ready to deploy tomorrow night.

Tomorrow I'm off to Montréal again for a meeting at a site.


----------



## TEO

Swapped out a 8 space panel that was full of twins so they had 16 circuits in it, put in a 24 space only 100A single phase feeder. Small 2 man wood shop.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> View attachment 163917
> 
> Got the other 3 skids fitted up today, with the exception of batteries (waiting on ring terminals), and the outrigger jacks (they're back at the welding shop getting refitted). Rest of the parts are at the office and they should be ready to deploy tomorrow night.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm off to Montréal again for a meeting at a site.


Just a cog in the big brother network?


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> View attachment 163917
> 
> Got the other 3 skids fitted up today, with the exception of batteries (waiting on ring terminals), and the outrigger jacks (they're back at the welding shop getting refitted). Rest of the parts are at the office and they should be ready to deploy tomorrow night.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm off to Montréal again for a meeting at a site.


@Kevin does your company sell those or lease them with a service contract?
If you don't mind, how much does one go for?
Seems there has to be $5-10k there before it leaves your shop.
Pretty cool niche market.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> Just a cog in the big brother network?


Maybe it's because I just woke up, but I don't understand what you're getting at.


MikeFL said:


> @Kevin does your company sell those or lease them with a service contract?
> If you don't mind, how much does one go for?
> Seems there has to be $5-10k there before it leaves your shop.
> Pretty cool niche market.


They're going out at a price per month, with a minimum duration. We sell things for the right price, but these are being rented out. When they get back they'll be refitted for other cameras and be used solely for them.

We have a version 2 of these skid units under planning already.

Fun fact, not only am I the lead installer for eastern Ontario, I'm also head of manufacturing at this company now, and that's in addition to my own company and the electrical work I still do with other companies... I'm a busy guy now apparently...


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> Maybe it's because I just woke up, but I don't understand what you're getting at.


Big brother is always watching!


----------



## VELOCI3

Ceiling lighting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakfasteatre

VELOCI3 said:


> Ceiling lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wutup with that ceiling?


----------



## VELOCI3

Breakfasteatre said:


> wutup with that ceiling?











Architectural and sound attenuating. Looks like cresting waves from below


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbit

Wild west out here boys🤣 rewiring some engine panels and going through a big checklist


----------



## TEO

Saw this on the wall at a breaker broker today though I'd share.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

Mbit said:


> Wild west out here boys🤣 rewiring some engine panels and going through a big checklist
> 
> View attachment 164105
> View attachment 164106


needs more zipties


----------



## Veteran Sparky

Working on too many similar bids at the same time all with similar RFI's and getting confused.


----------



## Mbit

Breakfasteatre said:


> needs more zipties


Oh I can do that! Haha


----------



## backstay

Retrofitting HOs to LED


----------



## TEO

Removed an ATS and installed a 36X36X12 j-box in it's place to crimp the feeders thru. Out at the State Prison that there going to repurpose at another unit. 3hr job took 7 with all the tool inventory in and out also having to go back to the van to get something else we needed a few times.


----------



## Quickservice

Breakfasteatre said:


> needs more zipties


And tags!


----------



## Kevin

Yesterday I picked up my new truck, went and got my dad's trailer, and spent a few hours going thru the shop looking for the materials to bring to Niagara and London ontario with me. I'm supposed to be on my way now, but I had to give up loading at 1am as I had ran out of steam for the night. There's another 5 or 6 boxes to go, plus all my tools.


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> View attachment 164141


Have you considered a comb? Or a hat?


----------



## Almost Retired

Vanna said "Buy a comb !!"


----------



## Cosmorok

Kevin said:


> View attachment 164141
> 
> View attachment 164140
> 
> View attachment 164139
> 
> Yesterday I picked up my new truck, went and got my dad's trailer, and spent a few hours going thru the shop looking for the materials to bring to Niagara and London ontario with me. I'm supposed to be on my way now, but I had to give up loading at 1am as I had ran out of steam for the night. There's another 5 or 6 boxes to go, plus all my tools.


If you need some material while in London, let me know and I'll let you know which wholesalers have the better selection. Obviously you can get some from our shop but then you'll have to pay premium prices because we don't want to part with them.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## radio208

You need an 'H' frame behind the extended cab.Gotta protect the roof of that new truck! Nice machine...


----------



## Almost Retired

radio208 said:


> You need an 'H' frame behind the extended cab.Gotta protect the roof of that new truck! Nice machine...


might as well go ahead and put a real ladder rack
cuts down on wind resistance to increase mileage
plus it leaves a whole lot more room in the bed
and you can open the tailgate without worrying about how that will affect the ladder


----------



## jw0445

joe-nwt said:


> Have you considered a comb? Or a hat?


Or a ladder rack?


----------



## Texan77

I’ll have 60-80 students for the next three days. Teaching LPG firefighting


----------



## tjb

Did this. Waited way too long.


----------



## backstay

$250


----------



## Slay301

More 4” heavywall


----------



## Slay301

Moreeeee pipe


----------



## 460 Delta

The wrench benders got behind after a guy quit suddenly so I came out of diesel retirement to run an overhead adjustment, and replace an injector with a cold miss. Also found that whoever was in it before hadn’t set the side clearances on the rear rocker shaft.
ISM Cummins.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Have you considered a comb? Or a hat?


Yes, they're both out of my budget 🤣


Cosmorok said:


> If you need some material while in London, let me know and I'll let you know which wholesalers have the better selection. Obviously you can get some from our shop but then you'll have to pay premium prices because we don't want to part with them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Thanks. I don't anticipate needing any material, I'm just there to do a delivery when I go... if I wasn't sick (I have a damn cold, I did 3 covid tests... they're all negative) I'd say we could meet and I could add you to the list of members I've met... I'll be going thru there again in a couple of weeks on my way to and from windsor, so maybe then?



Almost Retired said:


> might as well go ahead and put a real ladder rack
> cuts down on wind resistance to increase mileage
> plus it leaves a whole lot more room in the bed
> and you can open the tailgate without worrying about how that will affect the ladder


Yeah, I need to get something... I hate how the ladders are strapped onto the truck.


----------



## Kevin

It looks like a mess, but I went from one task to another very quickly while I had a spare set of hands to borrow.

I'm back in Niagara working at this facility again. I'm working thru the weekend to get the rack and cabinets all done up. I bought one of them fancy Brady label makers today to label my cables.

Pulled in my fiber and 2 network cables... went surprisingly well... I thought it was gonna be hell getting it pulled, one stretch is 160 feet +/- with more than 550° of bend... but I put a half a bottle of wirelube and sent it. Tomorrow I'm gonna see if the thing actually works or If I have the wrong SFP transceivers, as I need internet over here.... there's no cell reception.

One day at a time... and all I can do is this, because the walls still aren't painted in the rest of the building...


----------



## tjb

Kevin said:


> View attachment 164177
> 
> It looks like a mess, but I went from one task to another very quickly while I had a spare set of hands to borrow.
> 
> One day at a time... and all I can do is this, because the walls still aren't painted in the rest of the building...


Lots of stuff looks messy until it’s done. 

Also, painters literally get paid to paint around stuff. That’s why they invented painter’s tape. It’s part of their job.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> View attachment 164177
> 
> It looks like a mess, but I went from one task to another very quickly while I had a spare set of hands to borrow.
> 
> I'm back in Niagara working at this facility again. I'm working thru the weekend to get the rack and cabinets all done up. I bought one of them fancy Brady label makers today to label my cables.
> 
> Pulled in my fiber and 2 network cables... went surprisingly well... I thought it was gonna be hell getting it pulled, one stretch is 160 feet +/- with more than 550° of bend... but I put a half a bottle of wirelube and sent it. Tomorrow I'm gonna see if the thing actually works or If I have the wrong SFP transceivers, as I need internet over here.... there's no cell reception.
> 
> One day at a time... and all I can do is this, because the walls still aren't painted in the rest of the building...


The world going wireless is just like when we were going paperless after computers.


----------



## drsparky

I'm shoveling snow onto the driveway so it melts faster.


----------



## joe-nwt

Smoking. Bacon and fish.


----------



## MikeFL

drsparky said:


> I'm shoveling snow onto the driveway so it melts faster.


Is the driveway heated?


----------



## drsparky

MikeFL said:


> Is the driveway heated?


No its black asphalt, the sun is out and it's a warm 45F. Lots of snow melting today! Just a feeble attempt to speed it up.


----------



## LGLS

I’m working in the new home away from home. I’m getting tired of doing this I can’t stick to anyone thing for any amount of time so I’m jumping from electrical work to sheet rock work to carpentry to millwork to moldings to painting to ceilings and then back to electrical…

I know it seems all scatterbrain by it’s the way my autism addled mind works. In the meantime the whole time I’m jamming to the doors REO Speedwagon sticks the Beatles kiss rush the Eagles Genesis being cranked around all my jobsite radios and any other stereo system that takes an audio input in every room all connected with one interlink cable.

I finally hung my radio city music Hall Liza Minnelli make up dressing room mirror this was her mirror when she starred in many programs at radio city the thing weighs a ton it was built in Brooklyn of course these mirrors were at every dressing room table but this came from the stars dressing room.
The mirror needs to 18 inch incandescent tubes these are plug-in tubes I have to go to these websites find and find if I can still buy them but yeah they look like fluorescent tubes but are actually incandescent because we can have our actors and performers getting dressed under icky fluorescent light.

Do unit has a built-in receptacle it has a knockout from one spanner receptacle on one side and one spanner switch on the other they work.

In the meantime I’ve also yanked the original Murray fuse box from the kitchen and I’ve decided with eight fuse positions plus a cartridge 240 V cartridge available for a range which I don’t need it for but can be used for a clothes dryer I’m gonna use this puppy ! There’s not a scratch or dent on her and it looks as good as if it just came out of the factory yesterday!

The gray doesn’t match the kitchen decor and even though it’s going to be behind a cabinet door just to keep it hidden, I’m going to spray paint it my signature black and matte gray .


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> The world going wireless is just like when we were going paperless after computers.


Yeah, but none if this network cabling is for data jacks... there's 53 cameras and 5 wireless access points... no other infrastructure has been ran yet... but the electrician put conduit up the walls for it, just no one had it in their scope to run wiring to it .. lol


----------



## glen1971

drsparky said:


> No its black asphalt, the sun is out and it's a warm 45F. Lots of snow melting today! Just a feeble attempt to speed it up.
> View attachment 164184


You got a lot more snow than we do! We raked and mowed our lawns 3 weeks ago! Now we're hoping for the odd snow fall to help drive the fertilizer in.


----------



## brian john

Working on the whole house generator, in and out of the crawl space several times, this is one of the cleanest crawl spaces I have seen, thank goodness. But there are two clean paths through the crawl space and didn't the damn plumber put hangers right in the middle of both paths. Simple fix but a sign of a lazy ass plumber.


----------



## Almost Retired

i have noticed that about ac duct men as well
no consideration for other trades


----------



## Cosmorok

Kevin said:


> Yes, they're both out of my budget
> 
> Thanks. I don't anticipate needing any material, I'm just there to do a delivery when I go... if I wasn't sick (I have a damn cold, I did 3 covid tests... they're all negative) I'd say we could meet and I could add you to the list of members I've met... I'll be going thru there again in a couple of weeks on my way to and from windsor, so maybe then?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I need to get something... I hate how the ladders are strapped onto the truck.


Sounds good, give me a shout when you're heading through this fine city.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin

Spent yesterday aworking on the rack, and once the rack was finished today i moved onto the cabinets. Got the left one pretty much squared away, I just have one module left to wire in it, then I'll be moving onto the right cabinet.










Also I popped into Costco and picked this speaker up... I now dominate the jobsite with 600w of music LOL


----------



## Kevin

Got the new severs unboxed and running today so the boss can program them while I'm working on the rest of the building. 

I picked up some smaller label tape for the Brady labeler i bought so I can label the patch panels... I like how it looks, unfortunately this is the only thing labeled in the facility now LOL

I was installing cameras, readers, motion sensors, and door contacts today, tomorrow I'm back onto alarm cabinet wiring.

I have managed to throw some work to @Navyguy on this job, he's coming to have a look at it on Wednesday for running Rigid conduit for my explosion proof wiring.


----------



## Slay301

Threader hack


----------



## yankeejoe1141

Slay301 said:


> Threader hack


Nice improvision!


----------



## wiz1997

Slay301 said:


> Threader hack


Watched a 535 go flip flopping across the floor until it ran out of extention cord.

Screwed a 3" 90 on the piece we were cutting to check our measurement, then neglected to take it off.

Proof, nothing smarter than a fourth year apprentice, nothing dumber than a first year journeyman.😉 

Cleared out the fabrication area real quick.


----------



## micromind

Programmed a few Mitsubishi VFDs. 

They come from the factory with 0 - 20ma output, it took quit a while to get it to 4 - 20. Parameters are a hodgepodge, not arranged in any order that you'd expect. The definitions are not good at all too.


----------



## wiz1997

Today I'm working on recovering from the last nine days of 12 to 14 hour days.

We have been installing two of the four automated packing machines that arrived a few days ago.










1st machine in place.








2nd machine in place.









Infeed conveyor system in place.



















Then the conduit and wire pulling started.

First one completed on time, second one was a bit late due to problems getting materials.

Had to send a guy to a supply house 50 miles away to get a roll of 1-1/4" flex.

Would you believe no one in Houston had any in stock?

Once the project is complete, intallation of four new packaging machines, 24 to 30 minimum wage earners will be out of work.

Four production lines, two hand packers per line sometimes three, three shifts.

We'll be hiring nine new machine operators at twice the minimum wage.

Machines will pay for themselves in about 3 years, maintenance and parts not included.

Next two machines will be delivered the second week of May.

Then we'll get to do it all over again.

This time I'll have the conduits prefabricated and ready to go and know exactly what materials we'll need.


----------



## MikeFL

wiz1997 said:


> Today I'm working on recovering from the last nine days of 12 to 14 hour days.
> 
> We have been installing two of the four automated packing machines that arrived a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 164399
> 
> 
> 1st machine in place.
> View attachment 164401
> 
> 2nd machine in place.
> View attachment 164402
> 
> 
> Infeed conveyor system in place.
> View attachment 164403
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164404
> 
> 
> Then the conduit and wire pulling started.
> 
> First one completed on time, second one was a bit late due to problems getting materials.
> 
> Had to send a guy to a supply house 50 miles away to get a roll of 1-1/4" flex.
> 
> Would you believe no one in Houston had any in stock?
> 
> Once the project is complete, intallation of four new packaging machines, 24 to 30 minimum wage earners will be out of work.
> 
> Four production lines, two hand packers per line sometimes three, three shifts.
> 
> We'll be hiring nine new machine operators at twice the minimum wage.
> 
> Machines will pay for themselves in about 3 years, maintenance and parts not included.
> 
> Next two machines will be delivered the second week of May.
> 
> Then we'll get to do it all over again.
> 
> This time I'll have the conduits prefabricated and ready to go and know exactly what materials we'll need.


What does that plant make?
Houston I'm guessing something plastic...


----------



## wiz1997

MikeFL said:


> What does that plant make?
> Houston I'm guessing something plastic...


Plastic doesn't taste very good.

It's a food processing plant.

We produce healthy food snacks, such as, veggie straws, popcorn, kale chips, lentil chips and many others.

Just picked up contracts for a chip made from sweet potatoes and another product made from califlower.

Just about all of them taste pretty good, there are a few I can live without.

Our brand is Simply 7, but we manufacture for HEB, Walmart, Buc'es, and others.

Most are the same product in a different bag.

Here is how one of our products ranked with some top brands in a taste test.









20 Best Chip Brands Ranked - Tasting Table


For snacking, scooping, or serving as a sandwich side, we tasted, scored and ranked the best chip brands on the market — with extra points given for crunch.




www.tastingtable.com





Eat healthy snacks and keep me employed!


----------



## MikeFL

wiz1997 said:


> Plastic doesn't taste very good.
> 
> It's a food processing plant.
> 
> We produce healthy food snacks, such as, veggie straws, popcorn, kale chips, lentil chips and many others.
> 
> Just picked up contracts for a chip made from sweet potatoes and another product made from califlower.
> 
> Just about all of them taste pretty good, there are a few I can live without.
> 
> Our brand is Simply 7, but we manufacture for HEB, Walmart, Buc'es, and others.
> 
> Most are the same product in a different bag.
> 
> Here is how one of our products ranked with some top brands in a taste test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Best Chip Brands Ranked - Tasting Table
> 
> 
> For snacking, scooping, or serving as a sandwich side, we tasted, scored and ranked the best chip brands on the market — with extra points given for crunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tastingtable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat healthy snacks and keep me employed!


You're standing next to Frito's in that ranking = bad ass!

I will definitely pick up a bag of your chips. 
I'm not a chip person but I'll get a bag just because.


----------



## Slay301

wiz1997 said:


> Watched a 535 go flip flopping across the floor until it ran out of extention cord.
> 
> Screwed a 3" 90 on the piece we were cutting to check our measurement, then neglected to take it off.
> 
> Proof, nothing smarter than a fourth year apprentice, nothing dumber than a first year journeyman.😉
> 
> Cleared out the fabrication area real quick.


I can picture it now lol


----------



## Kevin

Didn't have time yesterday to post these. Wednesday night I worked until past midnight finishing up what I can at this site. Here's what's inside one of the two alarm cabinets. It's not perfect (ive made them look better) but this is still above what they normally look like.

I got the rack pretty much done and patched in. I'm missing the right fiber SFP adapters, so I'm using a spare copper line right now, and I have a new cable to add that I didn't put in the patch panel... that's a next trip kinda thing.

Yesterday I delivered a camera kit thats to be installed by someone in London ON, then I high tailed it back to Ottawa, I got in last night at 2230.

Today I'm off to get PVC fence.


----------



## Quickservice

The lady boss insists that I mow and weed eat the yard!


----------



## glen1971

Waited to hear if I had to go to work this morning. I don't, so the coffee is just finishing up brewing, gonna throw a splash of Baileys in a cup, then go shovel last night's 1-1/2" of snow.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

glen1971 said:


> Waited to hear if I had to go to work this morning. I don't, so the coffee is just finishing up brewing, gonna throw a splash of Baileys in a cup, then go shovel last night's 1-1/2" of snow.


Damn I can't believe you guys are still dealing with snow up there, seems so long ago we had any of that down here.


----------



## glen1971

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Damn I can't believe you guys are still dealing with snow up there, seems so long ago we had any of that down here.


Me too! It was all gone in town about 3 weeks ago. This week we've had snow every day, usually 1-2" a day. Monday night it was knee deep in fresh snow NW of town. My work truck looks like a giant mudsicle with about 1/2" between the tires and the ice in the wheel wells. Hopefully when it melts, it won't do it at home so that mess isn't in front of the house.


----------



## Veteran Sparky

I am trying to work on 1/2 dozen things however no one responding because everyone takes off today


----------



## oldsparky52

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Damn I can't believe you guys are still dealing with snow up there, seems so long ago we had any of that down here.


IKR! I saw that ND got dumped on and I wondered, isn't @backstay up that way? I would hate to deal with snow in April. Actually I just hate dealing with snow, one of the reasons I live where I do.


----------



## wiz1997

Kevin said:


> View attachment 164416
> 
> View attachment 164417
> 
> View attachment 164415
> 
> Didn't have time yesterday to post these. Wednesday night I worked until past midnight finishing up what I can at this site. Here's what's inside one of the two alarm cabinets. It's not perfect (ive made them look better) but this is still above what they normally look like.
> 
> I got the rack pretty much done and patched in. I'm missing the right fiber SFP adapters, so I'm using a spare copper line right now, and I have a new cable to add that I didn't put in the patch panel... that's a next trip kinda thing.
> 
> Yesterday I delivered a camera kit thats to be installed by someone in London ON, then I high tailed it back to Ottawa, I got in last night at 2230.
> 
> Today I'm off to get PVC fence.


Nice work.
Our IT guy likes to build rat's nests, even with new from scratch work.
The only reason any of the cables get labeled is because the maintenance group labels them.


----------



## wiz1997

MikeFL said:


> You're standing next to Frito's in that ranking = bad ass!
> 
> I will definitely pick up a bag of your chips.
> I'm not a chip person but I'll get a bag just because.


Try the veggie sticks first.
The kale chips are a bit overwhelming. 
I like kale, but can only tolerate those in moderation.
Here are some of the labels we produce.
Same products in different bags.


----------



## MikeFL

I had veggie straws 10 years ago on campus.
Good stuff.
Look forward to trying the Lentil chips. Must be uber healthy.


----------



## just the cowboy

wiz1997 said:


> Most are the same product in a different bag.


Yep I did a job in a bread plant on a conveyor splitter. Right went to name brand, Left went to store brand. Only difference was name brand slices were thicker, 18 instead of 21 or something like that same overall weight. When I worked for the ( green) cough syrup company we did not make store brand but they always pointed out that " store brand and us are the same only difference is our name and quality control"


----------



## wiz1997

MikeFL said:


> I had veggie straws 10 years ago on campus.
> Good stuff.
> Look forward to trying the Lentil chips. Must be uber healthy.


None of our products are cooked in fatty oils.

We use safflower and sunflower oils, both which have recently become difficult to get.


We recently signed contracts to install a production line for "ON THE BORDER" tortilla chips.

It will be late this year before equipment begins to arrive.

The company originally wanted to contract out the electrical for the packaging equipment currently being installed.

I talked them into comparing a contractor's bid to doing it ourselves. 

I gave my boss the material list I came up with, they compared it to the contractor's list, the contractor had a 50% mark up on just the material and would not work weekends, which is when the production employees are not there.

We did all the conduit, wire pulling and breaker installation in the main distribution gear.

Again the contractors didn’t want to work weekends when we could have a plant wide power outage, but wanted to charge crazy money to suit up in arc flash gear to install breakers.

So while we wait for the new line equipment to arrive, we'll be installing the feeder conduits, as soon as the current project is complete.


----------



## backstay

oldsparky52 said:


> IKR! I saw that ND got dumped on and I wondered, isn't @backstay up that way? I would hate to deal with snow in April. Actually I just hate dealing with snow, one of the reasons I live where I do.


Snow in April, May, June. It’s been raining snow for weeks. Glad I didn’t tap trees this year.


----------



## Quickservice

oldsparky52 said:


> IKR! I saw that ND got dumped on and I wondered, isn't @backstay up that way? I would hate to deal with snow in April. Actually I just hate dealing with snow, *one of the reasons I live where I do.*


Me too! But it did snow here in April of 1973.


----------



## readydave8

At Mom's house in New Hampshire, spent Dad's last 2 days with him, he would have been 96 in June

Went to Sunrise service with niece 

It was flurrying hard after we got back to house, doesn't show up very well in pic


----------



## MikeFL

readydave8 said:


> At Mom's house in New Hampshire, spent Dad's last 2 days with him, he would have been 96 in June
> 
> Went to Sunrise service with niece
> 
> It was flurrying hard after we got back to house, doesn't show up very well in pic


Your dad just passed? So sorry to hear that. It's a tough time in a man's life.


----------



## Norcal

LGLS said:


> I’m working in the new home away from home. I’m getting tired of doing this I can’t stick to anyone thing for any amount of time so I’m jumping from electrical work to sheet rock work to carpentry to millwork to moldings to painting to ceilings and then back to electrical…
> 
> I know it seems all scatterbrain by it’s the way my autism addled mind works. In the meantime the whole time I’m jamming to the doors REO Speedwagon sticks the Beatles kiss rush the Eagles Genesis being cranked around all my jobsite radios and any other stereo system that takes an audio input in every room all connected with one interlink cable.
> 
> I finally hung my radio city music Hall Liza Minnelli make up dressing room mirror this was her mirror when she starred in many programs at radio city the thing weighs a ton it was built in Brooklyn of course these mirrors were at every dressing room table but this came from the stars dressing room.
> The mirror needs to 18 inch incandescent tubes these are plug-in tubes I have to go to these websites find and find if I can still buy them but yeah they look like fluorescent tubes but are actually incandescent because we can have our actors and performers getting dressed under icky fluorescent light.
> 
> Do unit has a built-in receptacle it has a knockout from one spanner receptacle on one side and one spanner switch on the other they work.
> 
> In the meantime I’ve also yanked the original Murray fuse box from the kitchen and I’ve decided with eight fuse positions plus a cartridge 240 V cartridge available for a range which I don’t need it for but can be used for a clothes dryer I’m gonna use this puppy ! There’s not a scratch or dent on her and it looks as good as if it just came out of the factory yesterday!
> 
> The gray doesn’t match the kitchen decor and even though it’s going to be behind a cabinet door just to keep it hidden, I’m going to spray paint it my signature black and matte gray .


Have you had any luck finding Lumiline lamps? They are as obsolete as the Despard devices in that mirror, & if any are found better get extras, only going to get harder to find.


----------



## LGLS

just the cowboy said:


> . When I worked for the ( green) cough syrup company we did not make store brand but they always pointed out that " store brand and us are the same only difference is our name and quality control"


Thats a lie. Or at least, leaving a lot of the truth out… just because the name brand inspects on a mute intense schedule/ they’re doing it so that they can say they have better access, not bucsyse better quality is the actual result, or intended to be.

WalMart cough syrup is the bees knees, second only to Alka Seltzer Plus cough and cold (extreme) tablets.

manufacturers and retailers long ago discovered that some people were willing to pay more even if the product was no better, IF the perception of higher class, standards or expectations was there.


----------



## Slay301

Another day another dollar


----------



## backstay

Light duty today. 28 of them to put in.


----------



## Viggmundir

I did a career day presentation with my kid's class. Spent around an hour with them. Passed around samples of different receptacles, different sizes and styles of conduit, wire, and cable. I may have dug thru my scrap pile before I went lol. They got a kick out of a 3ft chunk of 750mcm 3C ACWU cable I brought. Some electrical safety stuff and what an electrician does. Ended with a demo of wiring up a door bell system and how front/back doors make different sounds. Kids had a good time.


----------



## TEO

Was adding a single phase 20A 240V circuit to an existing 100A panel on a small R&D bldg at a foundry, installed the recept above a table they told me that it would sit on. The spec's we're supplied by the customer. I was finishing hooking up the breaker and the forklift guy brings over a 5' tall crate, and says this just arrived. It turned out to be the equipment they ordered and is the size of a small fridge, and it needs 100A 240. So getting paid for job #1 and now quoting job #2.


----------



## Viggmundir

TEO said:


> Was adding a single phase 20A 240V circuit to an existing 100A panel on a small R&D bldg at a foundry, installed the recept above a table they told me that it would sit on. The spec's we're supplied by the customer. I was finishing hooking up the breaker and the forklift guy brings over a 5' tall crate, and says this just arrived. It turned out to be the equipment they ordered and is the size of a small fridge, and it needs 100A 240. So getting paid for job #1 and now quoting job #2.


Yeesh. How did they screw that one up so bad? At least they had the voltage right... 
But you can reuse the wire right? Just swap the receptacle on the end of it?


----------



## LGLS

Viggmundir said:


> I did a career day presentation with my kid's class. Spent around an hour with them. Passed around samples of different receptacles, different sizes and styles of conduit, wire, and cable. I may have dug thru my scrap pile before I went lol. They got a kick out of a 3ft chunk of 750mcm 3C ACWU cable I brought. Some electrical safety stuff and what an electrician does. Ended with a demo of wiring up a door bell system and how front/back doors make different sounds. Kids had a good time.


Next time bring a mechanical traffic signal controller and try to explain that green lights can’t be longer because there’s only 60 seconds in a minute.


----------



## LGLS

TEO said:


> Was adding a single phase 20A 240V circuit to an existing 100A panel on a small R&D bldg at a foundry, installed the recept above a table they told me that it would sit on. The spec's we're supplied by the customer. I was finishing hooking up the breaker and the forklift guy brings over a 5' tall crate, and says this just arrived. It turned out to be the equipment they ordered and is the size of a small fridge, and it needs 100A 240. So getting paid for job #1 and now quoting job #2.


What the hell is it, a Kiln?


----------



## TEO

Viggmundir said:


> Yeesh. How did they screw that one up so bad? At least they had the voltage right...
> But you can reuse the wire right? Just swap the receptacle on the end of it?


Can't reuse any of it. The actual equipment call's for a 100A feed and the existing panel is only a 100A so we'll have to run a 480V circuit and install a new transformer just to feed this.


----------



## TEO

LGLS said:


> What the hell is it, a Kiln?


There calling it an oven but since it's in the R&D bldg of a foundry I'm guessing it's to melt things


----------



## Viggmundir

TEO said:


> Can't reuse any of it. The actual equipment call's for a 100A feed and the existing panel is only a 100A so we'll have to run a 480V circuit and install a new transformer just to feed this.


Sorry, that was all sarcasm! I am quite aware an 100A load doesn't work on a 20A wire.
Just was something I could see some customers saying...


----------



## TEO

Sorry it's past my bedtime


----------



## glen1971

Got to sleep in a bit after a late night callout. Having my morning coffee then off to work.


----------



## 99cents

Small commercial TI’s have been my life since Covid started. I can’t complain. It has kept me going while others were doing nothing. I can take a photo of one and the rest would be virtually the same.


----------



## Quickservice

I should be working, but I'm messing around on ET because I have a dental appointment at 1:00.


----------



## backstay

Since you hooligans gave me so much flack about my crooked scaffolding last time. I included pictures of the level.

























That main beam is a bitch. Weighs at least 150 pounds.






















Ready for modules.


----------



## backstay

Todays drama, crushing plant with some issues.








This is driving by.


----------



## backstay

Driving to the job.


----------



## canbug

That just looks nasty, like it's going to grab you and not let go.

Tim.


----------



## backstay

This guy was into driving fast.


----------



## joe-nwt

Ordering materials for 3 300KW biomass boilers. 1 containerized, all that's needed is a supply and comms cables,

The other 2 are built/wired on site in a new school. All the motors on the boiler are European manufactured, so I need metric/NPT adaptors for all. control panels on the wall, overhead tray for all associate wiring.


----------



## oldsparky52

LOL, I thought I was fairly knowledgeable about, you know, ... stuff. Well hanging around you guys has showed me how much I don't know. I used to feel so much smarter. 

ETA: Thank you!


----------



## joe-nwt

oldsparky52 said:


> LOL, I thought I was fairly knowledgeable about, you know, ... stuff. Well hanging around you guys has showed me how much I don't know. I used to feel so much smarter.
> 
> ETA: Thank you!


You'r still just as smart about the stuff you do know. Not everyone know everything about all stuff.


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> You'r still just as smart about the stuff you do know. Not everyone *else* can know everything about all stuff.


FIFY


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> FIFY


See? Grammar is backstay's forte.









What are your electrical weaknesses?


Got the idea from a post in another thread. As electricians, because of where your work has taken you so far, everyone develops a certain skill set that makes you good at certain things, but maybe not up to snuff on others. What do consider to be the weaknesses in your skill set? I'll go...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## backstay

My second year instructor once said “If nothing else, you won’t sound like idiots”.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Couple of weeks ago I got sent out to look at a PLC and price it out as 2 other techs couldn't get it to work. System was shut down for covid and hasn't been running. I found the input module and 3 output modules were not powering up. I removed the ribbon cable to the first module. Cleaned the contacts and everything on the PLC came to life. Found 3 pumps not working. 1 needs a new pump. Two had faulty drives. Today I replaced the two drives. It took me longer to get the 4 rusted mounting screws out than it did to program them. I go to start up the system and nothing comes on. Found a loose 24v DC wire that was jumpered from 8 devices in the power daisy chain from terminal to terminal to terminal, etc. ARGGGGGG. Oh well all is good, up and running. Of course all those jumpered connections are not in the diagrams as it just shows "From 24VDC".


----------



## backstay

Modules going in, slowly! The mount manufacturer screwed up the holes. The rails and modules are off an inch! I’m having to drill half the holes.


----------



## Slay301

.


----------



## Rainwater01

Wiring panel boards and hanging can brackets. 










I put the main at the bottom and fed the long way so if/when they want a generator, I’ll have plenty of wire to redirect to the transfer switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldsparky52

Slay301 said:


> .


Okay, what's up here? You have a loop with steel underground and PVC risers and a stub out of PVC underground and steel risers?


----------



## 460 Delta

Installing a new PT floor on a really old square silo so I can bring it back to life. The silo is old enough to be constructed with riveted seams.


----------



## Slay301

oldsparky52 said:


> Okay, what's up here? You have a loop with steel underground and PVC risers and a stub out of PVC underground and steel risers?


It’s spec that 2 ft before a 90 had to be rmc and they wanted rmc risers too. However some of them had to be pvc because the window of the gear was to small to space the pipes for bonding bushings


----------



## joe-nwt

Apparently, today I was a commercial dishwasher repairman.


----------



## oldsparky52

joe-nwt said:


> Apparently, today I was a commercial dishwasher repairman.


That's because electricians know "stuff".


----------



## canbug

Had in a couple of guys from England to show use some new testing equipment. 
Photometric testing PAPIs and signs.









Tim


----------



## Slay301

…


----------



## oldsparky52

Slay301 said:


> …


I used to point and say "pass me that big-azz pair of plyers". There were all kinds of pliers there, including that one. 

Of course he heard big ass


----------



## oldsparky52

oldsparky52 said:


> That's because electricians know "stuff".


I said that kind of joking, but IMO electricians tend to know how something is supposed to work because it helps to know in order to understand the wiring completely. So, yea, I do put our trade on a pedestal. Not knocking others, I just think ours is the best. 

I told the surgeon that was doing my hip replacements that I watched a YouTube video on it and said it was really neat what they were going to do. I said I think I could do that. He asked what I did and I told him mechanical piping and electrical. He responded, same skillset. I laughed and said yea, until something went wrong. I really like that guy (found out later he committed suicide, damn shame).


----------



## backstay

canbug said:


> Had in a couple of guys from England to show use some new testing equipment.
> Photometric testing PAPIs and signs.
> View attachment 165101
> 
> 
> Tim


Are you actually adjusting the PAPI lights?


----------



## canbug

It was both a photometric test and it includes a horizontal and vertical inclination that lets us know that we are within specs. That PAPI passed with 100%.

Tim.


----------



## backstay

canbug said:


> It was both a photometric test and it includes a horizontal and vertical inclination that lets us know that we are within specs. That PAPI passed with 100%.
> 
> Tim.


Do you have a special rating with the FAA for doing that?


----------



## canbug

Our standard is TP312 5th which is a bit of FAA and leans heavily on ICAO.
We do all our own calibrations an maintenance on the visual approach lighting.

Tim


----------



## joe-nwt

oldsparky52 said:


> I said that kind of joking, but IMO electricians tend to know how something is supposed to work because it helps to know in order to understand the wiring completely. So, yea, I do put our trade on a pedestal. Not knocking others, I just think ours is the best.


Here's the thing. I have NO idea the sequence of operation of a commercial dishwasher. Neither did the owner. AND, nothing operates with the door open either. The sequence operates from the "magic" circuit board. It was only after a few cycles I figured out the machine wasn't filling properly. Went through the controls for the motorized ball valve on the drain, found a bad contact on a relay, more disassembly yielded a open actuator and the spring return to closed valve stuck open. The relay was easy to source an alternate, The ball valve took a bit of digging but is on order.

Move over Maytag repair guy, new tech in town!


----------



## micromind

joe-nwt said:


> Here's the thing. I have NO idea the sequence of operation of a commercial dishwasher. Neither did the owner. AND, nothing operates with the door open either. The sequence operates from the "magic" circuit board. It was only after a few cycles I figured out the machine wasn't filling properly. Went through the controls for the motorized ball valve on the drain, found a bad contact on a relay, more disassembly yielded a open actuator and the spring return to closed valve stuck open. The relay was easy to source an alternate, The ball valve took a bit of digging but is on order.
> 
> Move over Maytag repair guy, new tech in town!


When your basic attitude is something like 'how much knowledge is enough.......just a little bit more', it's amazing what you can figure out on your own.


----------



## readydave8

Box of lo volt cable came apart, I cut loose the tangles and spooled

So since I can't make minimum wage at that rate, getting ready to load kayak for some flat lake paddling


----------



## nrp3

Friday it was colonoscopy time. Yay. No cancer though. 

He’s right about the knowledge thing. I’ve found with patience and persistence, there isn’t much that can’t be solved.


----------



## Slay301

Water heater anode rod


----------



## TEO

Was going to add a 3 pole breaker in a panel today opened it up and found this mess. Got to pay attention if you want 3 different phases.


----------



## micromind

TEO said:


> Was going to add a 3 pole breaker in a panel today opened it up and found this mess. Got to pay attention if you want 3 different phases.
> View attachment 165238


I wonder if the 3 - 20s on the left side share a neutral..........


----------



## oldsparky52

micromind said:


> I wonder if the 3 - 20s on the left side share a neutral..........


 Now that 90A breaker, what is it feeding? It looks like it has 2 C-phase connections and why is it spanning 4 bus connections?


----------



## TEO

oldsparky52 said:


> Now that 90A breaker, what is it feeding? It looks like it has 2 C-phase connections and why is it spanning 4 bus connections?


It's just the way I took the pic it's bolted up one space from the bottom so it's wired A-C-B. At first I thought maybe there was a bad finger somewhere and they moved one. But after ringing out the phases the top half of the panel is correct and the spots on the C phase rail were they should have been doesn't have any threads. Not sure if it's a factor mistake but don't know what else it could be.


----------



## ACDC

We have two auto shuttle cars, i had to replace a couple of drag chain cables on one of them. This is the condition of the control panel


----------



## Slay301

TEO said:


> It's just the way I took the pic it's bolted up one space from the bottom so it's wired A-C-B. At first I thought maybe there was a bad finger somewhere and they moved one. But after ringing out the phases the top half of the panel is correct and the spots on the C phase rail were they should have been doesn't have any threads. Not sure if it's a factor mistake but don't know what else it could be.


Screws are probably self tapping


----------



## Almost Retired

ACDC said:


> We have two auto shuttle cars, i had to replace a couple of drag chain cables on one of them. This is the condition of the control panel


reminds me of the PLC panel i deal with at a 60's era mill


----------



## readydave8

Working on today? Nah


----------



## TEO

Slay301 said:


> Screws are probably self tapping


That's what I mean there is no indication that they were ever installed were they should have been


----------



## 171firefighter42

Admin said:


> What are you working on today?
> 
> Share pictures! 😄


----------



## backstay

171firefighter42 said:


> View attachment 165257


A little wet in there?


----------



## Kevin

Was working out in Montreal today with a crew. I had a full set up going on at lunch. The guys were shocked by my setup, AND I brought enough food to feed everyone!

I had 4hrs of sleep last night after coming back from montral, because I had to get up and meet the crew there for 8am... something about these 15 hour days is killing me.


----------



## wcord

Are you working or glamping?


----------



## Kevin

wcord said:


> Are you working or glamping?


LOL I'm working, but I was playing the job of supervisor so I had to feed the crew and keep them hydrated.


----------



## Viggmundir

wcord said:


> Are you working or glamping?





Kevin said:


> LOL I'm working, but I was playing the job of supervisor so I had to feed the crew and keep them hydrated.


Does one other guy classify as a 'crew'?


----------



## backstay

Viggmundir said:


> Does one other guy classify as a 'crew'?


Picture taker too.


----------



## Kevin

Viggmundir said:


> Does one other guy classify as a 'crew'?





backstay said:


> Picture taker too.


Plus the other one that went back to work makes a total of 4 including me lol


----------



## Slay301

.


----------



## wcord

Slay301 said:


> .


Almost 4000 lbs of steel to move!


----------



## Slay301

wcord said:


> Almost 4000 lbs of steel to move!


Maybe 3 tops. I will weigh it Monday and tell u


----------



## 171firefighter42

backstay said:


> A little wet in there?


Little Bit SMH


----------



## MotoGP1199

ACDC said:


> We have two auto shuttle cars, i had to replace a couple of drag chain cables on one of them. This is the condition of the control panel


So who tore that apart looking for the issue that ended up being a depressed e-stop button?


----------



## Cosmorok

This is from yesterday, 7 hour shift for the trench. I had to run to three different hardware stores to find a pickaxe. The nearest one didn't have any, second only had the heads. I had to be surgical swinging the pickaxe between the fence and the garden stone. There is a field bend 45 in the run in order to get the pipe onto the wall in the photo with the door.

Homeowner was nice enough but even though I had my 4L jug of water, I wasn't offered any water and it was sitting just south of 30C(about 80F). Maybe she saw that I had water though so not jumping to conclusions.

The day before I was troubleshooting, rerouting wires and designing circuit layouts, no two days are the same.























Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug

Installing a couple of displaced thresholds this weekend, ADB LED PAPIs.
















Tim


----------



## MikeFL

canbug said:


> Installing a couple of displaced thresholds this weekend, ADB LED PAPIs...
> Tim


I'd imagine location (x,y,z) is critical in your business.

Do you have a civil engineer or surveyor on staff to locate where and at what elevation to place your lighting, radar, antennae, etc.?

Or do you sub that out to a local engineering firm?

Or do the electricians do it?


----------



## jw0445

canbug said:


> Installing a couple of displaced thresholds this weekend, ADB LED PAPIs.
> View attachment 165319
> View attachment 165321
> 
> 
> Tim


What do they do?


----------



## joe-nwt

jw0445 said:


> What do they do?


Precision Approach Path Indicator. I think they might have been called Vasi at one time.


----------



## canbug

This time we're a sub so the prime supplied the survey but we can if it's a small job. We have even layed them out ourselves with a tape and transit, they are pretty easy after you've done a few.

PAPI Is a precision approach path indicator that is a visual aid for pilots, it let's them know they are coming in at the correct angle and will indicate when they are to high or to low. 

VASI was the older system still in use a few places and works basically the same.

Tim


----------



## MikeFL

canbug said:


> This time we're a sub so the prime supplied the survey but we can if it's a small job. We have even layed them out ourselves with a tape and transit, they are pretty easy after you've done a few.
> 
> PAPI Is a precision approach path indicator that is a visual aid for pilots, it let's them know they are coming in at the correct angle and will indicate when they are to high or to low.
> 
> VASI was the older system still in use a few places and works basically the same.
> 
> Tim


So from their perception they see red or white depending if they're too high, too low or right on glide slope?


----------



## canbug

Correct.
The correct angle, 2 white and 2 red.

4 white your are to high,
4 red you're dead, to low, lol.

Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt

canbug said:


> VASI was the older system still in use a few places and works basically the same.


See? I'm not senile. I remember a few things from 35yrs ago.....


----------



## canbug

Really bright.














Tim.


----------



## Rainwater01

Soffit lights and security cameras. 


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

Rainwater01 said:


> Soffit lights and security cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That will make for fun service call in a couple years.


----------



## Rainwater01

MikeFL said:


> That will make for fun service call in a couple years.


So true. Some of it will have decks on it at that point, thankfully. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Wiring modules.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Wiring modules.
> View attachment 165394


how about a pic of the framing and the total array ?


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> how about a pic of the framing and the total array ?


Ok, underside.









Facing northeast.


----------



## backstay

Combiner at the pole.


----------



## backstay

Array after wiring.


----------



## HertzHound

Nice job! I do have a question though. With only two strings, does it need fuses in the combiner by code? Is this just a nicer job?


----------



## backstay

HertzHound said:


> Nice job! I do have a question though. With only two strings, does it need fuses in the combiner by code? Is this just a nicer job?


Breakers are only rated for 150 volts. Each string is over 200 volts. Fuses are rated to 300 volts. Charge controller is also rated to 300 volts. I wanted to lower my amps, for VD too. I don’t think this array will pull over 20. It’s a 3.7 kW array.


----------



## jw0445

backstay said:


> Breakers are only rated for 150 volts. Each string is over 200 volts. Fuses are rated to 300 volts. Charge controller is also rated to 300 volts. I wanted to lower my amps, for VD too. I don’t think this array will pull over 20. It’s a 3.7 kW array.


Might look deceiving but do the trees have the potential to drop limbs on your nice work?


----------



## backstay

jw0445 said:


> Might look deceiving but do the trees have the potential to drop limbs on your nice work?


These are close, but the owner wanted it in this general area. I’m more concerned with one of the Norway Pines coming down, but they’re so tall, and there’s more to the left you can’t see, no place is safe.


----------



## Rainwater01

What inverter and charge controller are you using? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Rainwater01 said:


> What inverter and charge controller are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OUTBACK, FPR-8048A, 8 kW 48 volt inverter. It produces 120/240 volt

Outback FM100 charge controller


----------



## Rainwater01

backstay said:


> OUTBACK, FPR-8048A, 8 kW 48 volt inverter. It produces 120/240 volt
> 
> Outback FM100 charge controller


Lithium?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Yes, a couple of 24 volt Battle Born batteries. This is a special install. It’s a seasonal resort, and they need a backup for the water pump and couple of freezers. If they loose power the customers leave, and they get bad reviews. Because I had no way to measure the water usage, I told them I would include $2000 of lithium batteries. If they find they need more, they can add. That is also why the array is so flat. Maximizing for summer sun.


----------



## canbug

Snow blower damaged a couple of signs but the new faces showed up yesterday.















Before anyone asked, the bucket truck is parked beside the van.

Tim.


----------



## MikeFL

There used to be some bucket vans around here. Haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## canbug

It looks like a bucket van but actually not. There is a F-550 with a 31' boom behind the van, just happens to hide well

Tim.


----------



## drsparky

backstay said:


> Yes, a couple of 24 volt Battle Born batteries. This is a special install. It’s a seasonal resort, and they need a backup for the water pump and couple of freezers. If they loose power the customers leave, and they get bad reviews. Because I had no way to measure the water usage, I told them I would include $2000 of lithium batteries. If they find they need more, they can add. That is also why the array is so flat. Maximizing for summer sun.


How cold will the batteries get? You don't ever want to charge a lithium ion below freezing. Here is a quick link, https://electronics.stackexchange.c...atteries-in-cold-temperatures-would-harm-them A lot of information on this out there. Tesla have a heater in the battery box. Ford recomends garaging a F150 lightning in the winter.


----------



## backstay

Actually the BMS won’t let them charge below 30. These will sit inside next to the inverter.


----------



## readydave8

Hung 2 paddle fans in boathouse, 25 miles from shop and didn't bring 12' ladder


----------



## readydave8

Customer asked why speed control that worked on old ones didn't work on new ones


----------



## readydave8

BECAUSE it's a speaker volume control (hooked to speakers not fan)


----------



## Kevin

Installed a starlink dish yesterday on an antenna tower at a customer's house... that dish is a little heavy to do off the side of the tower... next time I'm renting a boom lift I don't care what the boss says because I felt unsafe doing this.

Then I did a trench at a customer's house for a hot tub I wired in February.


----------



## Kevin

I spent my weekend running around doing checks on equipment and then i got the call that there were some branches on a house, so I spent a few hours Sunday getting the tree branches off of the house and service (power was out, so I even inspected the drop for damage).
Suprised there was no damage to the house.

Lesson here is, apparently driving around with a chainsaw in the truck eventually pays off 🤣

There are some things that didn't fair out so well, but they're not the house, so it's not my concern it'll be the homw owners concern. Told the homw owner to get an arborist to get rid of the tree debris and check out the rest of the tree.


----------



## backstay

I spent 30 minutes on the phone with a past customer(I installed an off grid PV system for them). He had his EC brother in law wire the house, not me. The guy messed up some stuff.

Anyway, the septic system backed up. So I got him checking for power with a table lamp(receptacle in JB for pump), no power. Asked what he can see in the box. Apparently there are two UF cables in there that are not connected(pump and alarm circuits). Told him to get an extension cord and plug the pump in. Pumping! Told him to get the in law back, he wanted me to come but I’m not taking on any more work.










Something like this one.


----------



## glen1971

Today's shirt...


----------



## Kevin

Back at it again in Montreal today. Got the alarm/access control cabinet _nearly_ done, and I cheated on some conduit that's on the fence to make the flex long enough to bury... figured it already looks like crap, it won't look any worse like this... (2300' +/- and the quebec electrician didn't install ANY expansion joints, when I raised the issue, they told the client that would be extra...)

I also signed up to become a Kohler Generator dealer, waiting to hear back from them... I have a growing list of people who want a quote for a generator, including some of these canabis facilities. One canabis facility they're looking at doing an expansion to their facility so I have to look at quoting the electrical too...

Somehow I keep finding more work without even trying.


----------



## Deeegzz

Currently on a project doing whole home re-wire. Home is from 1912. 
knob and tube everywhere. Lathe and plaster and wood paneling. Crown molding.
Fun stuff lol. 🤦‍♂️ 

Also, the joys of having to move around all the clients things. Yay.


----------



## Deeegzz

Kevin said:


> View attachment 165590
> 
> View attachment 165589
> 
> Installed a starlink dish yesterday on an antenna tower at a customer's house... that dish is a little heavy to do off the side of the tower... next time I'm renting a boom lift I don't care what the boss says because I felt unsafe doing this.
> 
> Then I did a trench at a customer's house for a hot tub I wired in February.
> View attachment 165588
> 
> View attachment 165586
> 
> View attachment 165587
> 
> View attachment 165585


Nice! I installed one of those starlinks a few months back.
Is that it in the photo?

the one I installed was more prismatic looking. 
i think the older ones were the traditional dish shape looking ones.


----------



## backstay

Sub panel is in, PV is run to the connection box under the inverter. Grid power is to the inverter. The sub is going to have a cardboard cover for a bit. They back ordered it.


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> Sub panel is in, PV is run to the connection box under the inverter. Grid power is to the inverter. The sub is going to have a cardboard cover for a bit. They back ordered it.


I cringe at the cardboard cover in an occupied residence, even if it is temporary. 
Is there a way to make it safer?


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> View attachment 165624
> 
> View attachment 165622
> 
> View attachment 165623
> 
> Back at it again in Montreal today. Got the alarm/access control cabinet _nearly_ done, *and I cheated on some conduit that's on the fence to make the flex long enough to bury... figured it already looks like crap, it won't look any worse like this*... (2300' +/- and the quebec electrician didn't install ANY expansion joints, when I raised the issue, they told the client that would be extra...)


I must say, if I were ever inclined to do that, I surely wouldn't post pictures of it here.


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> I must say, if I were ever inclined to do that, I surely wouldn't post pictures of it here.


This is the most mild thing I could post.

Theres more than 30 code violations on this site, that I've counted/been able to see so far.


----------



## Viggmundir

Kevin said:


> This is the most mild thing I could post.
> 
> Theres more than 30 code violations on this site, that I've counted/been able to see so far.


We have another thread for that kind of stuff....


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> I cringe at the cardboard cover in an occupied residence, even if it is temporary.
> Is there a way to make it safer?


I wish I did.


----------



## Kevin

Finished up nearly everything in Montreal last night. Alarm/access control is all up and running and all the cameras work. Next trip there will be to do a gate contact that I didn't have time to do, install the server we're waiting on parts for, and tidy up the wiring on the fence. Got home from here at 4am this morning... 

And tomorrow I'm off to Niagara Falls to finish off that facility too.


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> View attachment 165650
> 
> Finished up nearly everything in Montreal last night. Alarm/access control is all up and running and all the cameras work. Next trip there will be to do a gate contact that I didn't have time to do, install the server we're waiting on parts for, and tidy up the wiring on the fence. Got home from here at 4am this morning...
> 
> And tomorrow I'm off to Niagara Falls to finish off that facility too.


Not to be picky, but wouldn't it have been easier to cut that nipple to that keypad shorter than notch the trim?


----------



## CMP

A late1960’s hardwired logic controller and nare a wire tag to be found.


----------



## backstay

CMP said:


> A late1960’s hardwired logic controller and nare a wire tag to be found.
> 
> View attachment 165672
> 
> 
> View attachment 165674
> 
> 
> View attachment 165673
> 
> 
> View attachment 165671


The good old days!


----------



## backstay

Massive storm rolling over northern MN. Quarter and bigger hail bouncing off my deck. Lakes in the Rainy River watershed are nearing all time high records. Sand bags are over 4 ft and they are being topped. Not sure how Lake of the Woods is. All coming Winnipeg’s way. So how are you Canadian's around there?


----------



## Kevin

joe-nwt said:


> Not to be picky, but wouldn't it have been easier to cut that nipple to that keypad shorter than notch the trim?


Sure, except that's 2 PVC TA's back to back, and It was installed long before the trim. I installed all my boxes and conduit weeks ago.


----------



## Kevin

I'm making swiss cheese at this site in Niagara Falls... drywaller buried some wires, no big deal, I have a vague recollection of where they are. There's a hold on the left side of the door frame too, and there's another 8 cables to find.


----------



## backstay

Playing in the mud today.


----------



## TEO

Found this in a disconnect guess they came up short and spliced 1 of the neutral wires in a parallel feed. It's 2/0 wire and they trimmed it to go into the 1/0 ilsco connector. Replaced it with a butt crimp and cold shrink


----------



## Kevin

For the last few days I've been installing cameras, card readers, strikes, door contacts, etc in this facility in Niagara Falls. Yesterday I had to access the ceiling to reroute a wire that got damaged. Here's what I ended up doing.









When you have to access something in the ceiling







youtube.com


----------



## Kevin

Don't mind me, I'm just spraypainting a bunch of stuff red.

No I didn't prime it with galvanized primer.

No I don't care, I don't Even think I needed to paint it.


----------



## Navyguy

Kevin said:


> I also signed up to become a Kohler Generator dealer, waiting to hear back from them... I have a growing list of people who want a quote for a generator, including some of these canabis facilities. One canabis facility they're looking at doing an expansion to their facility so I have to look at quoting the electrical too...


Stay away from Artiva at 5208 Ramsayville Road Ottawa, Ont, K1G 3N4 - took them months to pay a small $1500 invoice, keep saying money wads too tight to pay. They eventually did, but un;less you can float the invoice for 6 months, staty away.

Cheers
John


----------



## Navyguy

Five weeks of living out of a hotel room!

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin

Navyguy said:


> Stay away from Artiva at 5208 Ramsayville Road Ottawa, Ont, K1G 3N4 - took them months to pay a small $1500 invoice, keep saying money wads too tight to pay. They eventually did, but un;less you can float the invoice for 6 months, staty away.
> 
> Cheers
> John


I'm already aware of that facility. The company I do the security work for, they bid on the project. Never heard back, stopped in and found out another company had been awarded the contract. Turns out that facility went bankrupt and didn't pay everyone.

It's still there, all the greenhouses are falling apart.

I drive by it weekly on the way to our storage unit at a friend's place.


----------



## Kevin

Was running conduit for the fire sprinkler things yesterday. Can't finish the run of conduit until Monday when I have access to the main facility (I'm here solo, and although I _can_ go into the main facility, it's against a bunch of federal rules).

Today I'm going back to do terminations of a bunch of stuff. Door contacts, troubleshoot a cable thats damaged, anything I can in the new half really.


----------



## Slay301

.


----------



## backstay

All those racks look like nothing but work to me!

Work to make. Work to install. Work to pull wire through.


----------



## Slay301

backstay said:


> All those racks look like nothing but work to me!
> 
> Work to make. Work to install. Work to pull wire through.


16million


----------



## micromind

Re-labeling control wires. 

Just got the newest revision of the P&IDs, about half the instruments that I've landed now have different designations.It's only about 40 but still, why can't these jokers stick with what already exists. 

A few of these have been re-labeled 4 times so far.


----------



## Service Call

Kevin said:


> For the last few days I've been installing cameras, card readers, strikes, door contacts, etc in this facility in Niagara Falls. Yesterday I had to access the ceiling to reroute a wire that got damaged. Here's what I ended up doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you have to access something in the ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Thanks, now that tune is stuck in my head, dammit.


----------



## backstay

I hate gas stations.


----------



## Almost Retired

i see why ....


----------



## canbug

Nasty.


----------



## Slay301

40 4”


----------



## oldsparky52

Kevin said:


> I'm already aware of that facility. The company I do the security work for, they bid on the project. Never heard back, stopped in and found out another company had been awarded the contract. Turns out that facility went bankrupt and didn't pay everyone.


Somebody LOVES!! you.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> I hate gas stations.
> View attachment 166074


I did a lot of that stuff.


My best ever story, I was out on Nags Head, NC (by myself) checking on why a submerged pump wouldn't come on. ID'd the circuit in the trough and rut roh, different colored wires from what was at the pump. I spoke with the owner and it was worked on a few years ago and he thinks there was a junction box a few feet away under concrete. I was able to get the old wires out (except for the wirenuts in the u/g box), blow or suck (this was in the 80's so forgive me, lol) I can't remember, a string from the building to the junction box then hooked the string with a fish tape from the pump junction box. Pulled in new stranded wire. I couldn't believe that it worked out.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> I hate gas stations.
> View attachment 166074


I'm curious, no manhole? I don't see the skirt and, wait, is the skirt all rusted out?


----------



## backstay

Yeah, usually the conduits are rotten and full of dirt. This place is getting a major overhaul this summer. So I’m just putting bandages on it. It’s the station that the truck wiped out most of one island. Insurance just now gave the go ahead to completely disconnect the wiring.


----------



## mburtis

Hoping to be a hero by fabricobbling enough bone pile parts together to get this valve actuator working again. Line work contractor caused power surge let magic smoke out on all the cards. Ended up a zero as it still slams shut when you flip it into auto. Going to be a long weekend for the on call operator.


----------



## glen1971

Today I'm fending off starvation on a "clear liquid diet" for a doctor's appointment tomorrow who has a camera and intends to put it places I would rather it not go. The liquid diet is the better part of it, as the gallon jug of whatever the hell it is, is the unpleasant part.


----------



## 460 Delta

Poured a slab to put a new compressor on to get it up
off the floor and out of the water. It’s a full 12” deep and a yard and a half total. Return concrete so why cut corners?


----------



## micromind

Wouldn't it be funny to see a Gomers Concrete Co. truck making a pour at the Sgt. Carter Concrete Co. plant........Especailly if said truck were driven by Goober Pyle.........


----------



## glen1971

Back to eating solid food again. In and out of the hospital in just under 2 hours. Now I wait for a follow-up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Almost Retired

i hope it is good news !!


----------



## glen1971

Almost Retired said:


> i hope it is good news !!


I think it should be. The nurses I talked to said it was pretty routine. The Doc put me on some antibiotics now, which should be done in time for a toast at our daughter's wedding next month.


----------



## Almost Retired

Xcellent !!


----------



## oldsparky52

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> 
> 
> Poured a slab to put a new compressor on to get it up
> off the floor and out of the water. It’s a full 12” deep and a yard and a half total. Return concrete so why cut corners?


Is that poured right up against the building siding or is there foam or some kind of expansion material between the building siding and concrete? Just curious.


----------



## 460 Delta

oldsparky52 said:


> Is that poured right up against the building siding or is there foam or some kind of expansion material between the building siding and concrete? Just curious.


It’s the remnants of an old wall of a building that is now inside a larger building. I just put the concrete up against the steel of the old wall, no expansion foam. It was a quick and dirty job that I formed and placed in the span of an hour, the driver was heading back with a yard or so from the job he was as at, and it was pure get er done.


----------



## jw0445

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> View attachment 166090
> View attachment 166091
> 
> 
> Poured a slab to put a new compressor on to get it up
> off the floor and out of the water. It’s a full 12” deep and a yard and a half total. Return concrete so why cut corners?


Probably doesn't matter but that's a lot of splatter


----------



## 460 Delta

jw0445 said:


> Probably doesn't matter but that's a lot of splatter


The splatter was already there from pouring 2x2x6 “mafia”blocks for years before the new building was built.


----------



## u2slow

Changing out a bedroom window from a 4'x2' to a 6'x5'. 

Dammit. I have to move the receptacle too.


----------



## oldsparky52

u2slow said:


> Changing out a bedroom window from a 4'x2' to a 6'x5'.


That sounds like a lot more work than I would want to do.

Dealing with whatever siding is on the outside, sheetrock inside. Install a new header. Nah.


----------



## u2slow

oldsparky52 said:


> That sounds like a lot more work than I would want to do.
> 
> Dealing with whatever siding is on the outside, sheetrock inside. Install a new header. Nah.


I'm doing generous-sized window trim, so the outside part is relatively easy. The existing header was wide enough, so i recycled it.

Can't afford to hire people for this stuff so this week i'm a hacky carpenter.


----------



## backstay

Look like Builtright around the window. Brown fiber board. They still make it in International Falls.


----------



## u2slow

backstay said:


> Look like Builtright around the window. Brown fiber board. They still make it in International Falls.


I've only known it as Donnacona board. Not what I'd expected for sheathing. I'd switch to plywood if i needed more... but i don't.

Window's in. Beer time!


----------



## Almost Retired

changing my window unit from worn out on board digital controls
to a central air thermostat with a txr and two contactors
first pic, controls mounted and wired
next step is to tie into the unit power, then comprsr and fan directly
(before i do that, i am using it to cool the room lol)

and yes i am going to leave it all just like that surface mounted and exposed
i live alone, no one here to get hurt


----------



## 460 Delta

Almost Retired said:


> changing my window unit from worn out on board digital controls
> to a central air thermostat with a txr and two contactors
> first pic, controls mounted and wired
> next step is to tie into the unit power, then comprsr and fan directly
> (before i do that, i am using it to cool the room lol)
> 
> and yes i am going to leave it all just like that surface mounted and exposed
> i live alone, no one here to get hurt
> View attachment 166108


Uh oh, there’s no wire numbers or a ladder drawing. 
The usual suspects will be along to scold you directly.


----------



## mburtis

460 Delta said:


> Uh oh, there’s no wire numbers or a ladder drawing.
> The usual suspects will be along to scold you directly.


It's got more than one wire color so he is already overachieving in my book.


----------



## Almost Retired

mburtis said:


> It's got more than one wire color so he is already overachieving in my book.


the colors you see are factory leads from the txr, the rest of it i had a half a small roll of red 16AWG on the shelf


----------



## 460 Delta

mburtis said:


> It's got more than one wire color so he is already overachieving in my book.


True, but he’ll still get scolded.


----------



## oldsparky52

Enclosures are for people that don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Almost Retired

if for some reason it needs an enclosure one day, i will build a plywood cover
but probably not paint it


----------



## backstay

New pad area for a utility ground transformer.


----------



## Almost Retired

Almost Retired said:


> changing my window unit from worn out on board digital controls
> to a central air thermostat with a txr and two contactors
> first pic, controls mounted and wired
> next step is to tie into the unit power, then comprsr and fan directly
> (before i do that, i am using it to cool the room lol)
> 
> and yes i am going to leave it all just like that surface mounted and exposed
> i live alone, no one here to get hurt
> View attachment 166108


stage 2
hooked up and running
but not finished yet
gotta cool the room again lol
next i will put it back together run the wire thru the lower right of the control panel


----------



## backstay

Words escape me!


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Words escape me!


LOL ... just dont choke


----------



## Almost Retired

stage 3 complete
all together and cooling nicely


----------



## Almost Retired

time now for about 30 mins of clean up / put it back on the truck
by then it will be beer 30 !!


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> Words escape me!


One of those you are looking for is "hack".


----------



## Wardenclyffe

glen1971 said:


> I think it should be. The nurses I talked to said it was pretty routine. The Doc put me on some antibiotics now, which should be done in time for a toast at our daughter's wedding next month.


What prep did you use, ?

I did the
_SUTAB_ is a split-dose (2-day) regimen 

last month and it was the best so far.

They took one pre cancerous polyp' so it was well worth doing the test.


----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> One of those you are looking for is "hack".


if LGLS can do it .... i can "do did dis too"


----------



## glen1971

Wardenclyffe said:


> What prep did you use, ?
> 
> I did the
> _SUTAB_ is a split-dose (2-day) regimen
> 
> last month and it was the best so far.
> 
> They took one pre cancerous polyp' so it was well worth doing the test.


I think it is Pegolyte (?). Some powder in a gallon jug that you mix with water and refrigerate. Then drink half the night before and half the morning of. Gum a guy swallowed in Grade 6 is finally expunged. Lol..
Hopefully they caught things in time for you!


----------



## canbug

Replacing some wire the mice chewed through on our approach lighting.









Tim.


----------



## canbug

Ever hear of a kitchen reno emergency? Called out of the blue, cabinets rips out today, started rough in tonight, drywall Fri, new cabinets in first of next week.
















Tim.


----------



## backstay

canbug said:


> Ever hear of a kitchen reno emergency? Called out of the blue, cabinets rips out today, started rough in tonight, drywall Fri, new cabinets in first of next week.
> View attachment 166196
> View attachment 166197
> 
> 
> Tim.


No I haven’t.


----------



## canbug

Now you have. It's a crazy world. 
Tim.


----------



## backstay

canbug said:


> Now you have. It's a crazy world.
> Tim.


Not in my world, it would be weeks before I would even go look.


----------



## Almost Retired

canbug said:


> Now you have. It's a crazy world.
> Tim.


i get vmails and answer them by noon and 5pm
most of them say oh i already got somebody

i guess they think i sit in the truck waiting for them to call


----------



## mburtis

Got to shovel sand and pine needles out of the vortex grit chamber today so we could get the drain line unplugged.


----------



## MHElectric

oldsparky52 said:


> I did a lot of that stuff.
> 
> 
> My best ever story, I was out on Nags Head, NC (by myself) checking on why a submerged pump wouldn't come on. ID'd the circuit in the trough and rut roh, different colored wires from what was at the pump. I spoke with the owner and it was worked on a few years ago and he thinks there was a junction box a few feet away under concrete. I was able to get the old wires out (except for the wirenuts in the u/g box), blow or suck (this was in the 80's so forgive me, lol) I can't remember, a string from the building to the junction box then hooked the string with a fish tape from the pump junction box. Pulled in new stranded wire. I couldn't believe that it worked out.


Did you ever work on any of the Kangaroo Truck stops between South Boston and the pan handle of VA?

I did a bunch of lighting retros in that area about 10 years ago. The further out you went, the more beautiful the mountains got and the weirder the people became. Ehhhhh…..!!!!

Getting parts was ridiculous too. You’d have to drive an hour just to get to Lowes. I posted here before that one gas station in Bland (I think…) had aluminum Romex feeding all the soffit lights. Was not expecting that! Ha.

Pretty sure it was something else long before it was a gas station.


----------



## Deeegzz

emt I did today in a backyard office.


----------



## backstay

New shutters as per boss’s orders.


----------



## jw0445

Maintenance free?


----------



## backstay

jw0445 said:


> Maintenance free?


Yeah, I don’t charge her a thing!


----------



## Slay301

@splatz since you enjoy my work so much


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> New shutters as per boss’s orders.
> View attachment 166482


That is really nice.


----------



## backstay

MikeFL said:


> That is really nice.


4 down, 44 more to go.


----------



## Cosmorok

Water pump system for a children's camp. Breaker kept tripping so the wire that's been tye wrapped to the conduit is our temporary solution, the whole set up downstream of the disconnect is being removed soon anyway.
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

600,000 BTU propane boiler messed up. Tearing the heat exchanger out. It’s got a hole in the back. We will try to get a welder to patch it.


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> 600,000 BTU propane boiler messed up. Tearing the heat exchanger out. It’s got a hole in the back. We will try to get a welder to patch it.
> View attachment 166574
> View attachment 166576
> 
> View attachment 166575


You sure know how to have fun on a long weekend!

I'm doing yard work......


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> You sure know how to have fun on a long weekend!
> 
> I'm doing yard work......


This is for a non profit. It was the only day I and another guy could do it. That exchanger weighs more than 100 pounds. Not exactly in my wheelhouse either.


----------



## joe-nwt

No frowns when I do yard work. I'm one of those weird people that like cutting grass. With a push mower.


----------



## micromind

Dug a couple of fencepost holes at my daughters house today, set the posts, mixed and poured the concrete. Nice electric mixer, likely as old as me but it gets the job done.


----------



## LGLS

Oh between yesterday and today I was working on a little project installing a mirror and a panel in my retirement mansion.


----------



## LGLS




----------



## LGLS

And for the Fourth of July holiday I set some trees up on my property nice…


----------



## LGLS

Why we now have to call them “holiday lights” instead of Christmas lights. This is Why we now have to call them “holiday lights” instead of Christmas lights.


----------



## glen1971

Workin on a nap. Worked yesterday 7 am to 5 pm, then called out at 8 pm, home at 12:30, then called again at 3:15 am, and home at 7:15. 
Had a guy pass me on my way home, then see him pulled over about 5 miles later getting ready to start picking up plastic from the deer he smoked. "It just jumped out in front of me from all that tall grass in the ditch.". "Yup, they'll do that.".


----------



## Deeegzz

Pretty mellow day today. 
3/4 emt out of main
Installed a spa panel with a liquid tight whip


----------



## 99cents

I bought aluminum flat from Princess Auto for 4 loonies a stick on clearance. I bought all they had. 😊


----------



## backstay

99cents said:


> I bought aluminum flat from Princess Auto for 4 loonies a stick on clearance. I bought all they had. 😊
> View attachment 166742


🤮


----------



## canbug

That was a lot of work, you didn't want to bundle it?

Tim


----------



## oldsparky52

99cents said:


> I bought aluminum flat from Princess Auto for 4 loonies a stick on clearance. I bought all they had. 😊
> View attachment 166742


You don't install EMT?


----------



## 99cents

backstay said:


> 🤮


🤣 . It’s above T-bar. You should have seen it before. They had about thirty cables run into the panel tie wrapped together and slung through the Q-deck like extension cords. I made use of some of it for short runs and re-routed it. This is neat in comparison. 😊


----------



## 99cents

canbug said:


> That was a lot of work, you didn't want to bundle it?
> 
> Tim


I un-bundled it. 😊


----------



## backstay

99cents said:


> 🤣 . It’s above T-bar. You should have seen it before. They had about thirty cables run into the panel tie wrapped together and slung through the Q-deck like extension cords. I made use of some of it for short runs and re-routed it. This is neat in comparison. 😊


They?


----------



## 99cents

backstay said:


> They?


The previous hack. 😊


----------



## backstay

99cents said:


> The previous hack. 😊


VS the current one?


----------



## 99cents

backstay said:


> VS the current one?


Yep 😊


----------



## 460 Delta

99cents said:


> The previous hack. 😊


He was just here a week ago under a nom de plume, and you erased him yet again.


----------



## backstay

Wife’s cousin is building a new place.


----------



## MikeFL

backstay said:


> Wife’s cousin is building a new place.


I hope you put the Friends & Family tax on that job. They're going to be calling you forever so long as they live in that building. 
You only get one chance to charge them, and it's right now.


----------



## backstay

They are buying a modular.


----------



## Martine

Modifying (adding) conduit runs since the engineers decided they want the triacs to be next to the control guy’s boxes instead of them being right on the first box for the heaters.

so I’ve got about 10 of them to do.


----------



## micromind

Building yet another control cabinet. This one is 90" high, 60" wide and 12" deep. 

It has a 13 slot PLC rack, a mix of digital ins and outs as well as analog ins and outs. 

As usual, the digital outs go to ice-cube relays mounted inside the cabinet......less chance of blowing an entire card because of something going wrong out in the field. 

I'm using Allen Bradley 1756 PLCs with the remote terminal strips, I really like those. They take up more room in the cabinet but they save a ton of time.


----------



## mburtis

micromind said:


> Building yet another control cabinet. This one is 90" high, 60" wide and 12" deep.
> 
> It has a 13 slot PLC rack, a mix of digital ins and outs as well as analog ins and outs.
> 
> As usual, the digital outs go to ice-cube relays mounted inside the cabinet......less chance of blowing an entire card because of something going wrong out in the field.
> 
> I'm using Allen Bradley 1756 PLCs with the remote terminal strips, I really like those. They take up more room in the cabinet but they save a ton of time.


Why ice cubes vs like a din rail mounted interface relay or something of the like?


----------



## daviddarwin

It has been a very long time since I used to use a conduit bender so I watched a few YouTube videos to refresh the grey matter and it was time well spent. The bender itself is as well built as those from yesteryear which is a big compliment in these days of junk for sale.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Martine said:


> View attachment 166757
> 
> Modifying (adding) conduit runs since the engineers decided they want the triacs to be next to the control guy’s boxes instead of them being right on the first box for the heaters.
> 
> so I’ve got about 10 of them to do.


What are the yellow and black stipes on the EMT to the right?


----------



## Switched

I did electrical work today. I would post pictures but I did it wrong, mostly because I am a pretty crappy electrician.


----------



## Martine

MotoGP1199 said:


> What are the yellow and black stipes on the EMT to the right?


Yellow and dark green, it looks almost black even in person, it’s to say it’s 600v


----------



## micromind

mburtis said:


> Why ice cubes vs like a din rail mounted interface relay or something of the like?


I've seen too many of those slimline types burn up controlling large motor starters, the ice cube one have no problems with it. 

I usually use the Allen Bradley 700-HKX type, they have gold bifurcated contacts that can handle ultra low current stuff like VFDs, electronic soft-starts and PC inputs. Plus, they do well with motor starters. 

lately, I've grown fond of the Schnider Zelio type, they're way less $$$ than AB but they don't have the gold contacts.


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------



## canbug

Pin 2&7 IIRC

Tim


----------



## MotoGP1199

micromind said:


> I've seen too many of those slimline types burn up controlling large motor starters, the ice cube one have no problems with it.
> 
> I usually use the Allen Bradley 700-HKX type, they have gold bifurcated contacts that can handle ultra low current stuff like VFDs, electronic soft-starts and PC inputs. Plus, they do well with motor starters.
> 
> lately, I've grown fond of the Schnider Zelio type, they're way less $$$ than AB but they don't have the gold contacts.


I use cube relays for the same reason. However I have been using the automation direct ones. Made in Italy, not one failed in over a thousand installed in the last 8+ years. They have the indicator light and the bypass lever which is good for testing/troubleshooting. No issues with VFD low voltage contacts or 4-20ma signals.


----------



## backstay

Retaining wall work.


----------



## splatz

MotoGP1199 said:


> I use cube relays for the same reason. However I have been using the automation direct ones. Made in Italy, not one failed in over a thousand installed in the last 8+ years. They have the indicator light and the bypass lever which is good for testing/troubleshooting. No issues with VFD low voltage contacts or 4-20ma signals.


I have been using those too, I have no complaints. Automation Direct gives you all the documentation and reference material you need, shows you stock levels, and does a good job with their inventory even this past couple years. Their site has features like bills of materials, downloading O&M doc sets from BOMs, saved carts, shared carts, etc. that are extremely useful. 

It's crazy that all the big names are getting their asses handed to them by this excellent small company but there you go 👍


----------



## mburtis

I live in the middle of nowhere so unless you need romex or emt the supply house is useless. Automation direct is my first stop for almost everything.


----------



## micromind

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 166763


Allen Bradley type HA. Available in 2 or 3 pole and they can be ordered with gold contacts. They're also HP rated but I can't remember what HP off the top of my head. 

I usually get the HB type. Same relay but with a square base. Those are also available in 2 or 3 pole and HP rated as well. 

Some sockets will accept various plug-in accessories, like surge suppressors and multi-function timers. 

Sockets are also available with only the coil on one side and all contact terminals on the other or the coil and contact common on one side and NO and NC on the other. 

The relays are also available with a manual operator and/or a pilot light.


----------



## Slay301

1200 amp service change yesterday one set of the Parallel feeders were 500s and the rest were 350 so we had to pull the 500s out and put in 350 the existing feed was patched in with a mix of drywall mud spray foam and silicone lol


----------



## Almost Retired

splatz said:


> I have been using those too, I have no complaints. Automation Direct gives you all the documentation and reference material you need, shows you stock levels, and does a good job with their inventory even this past couple years. Their site has features like bills of materials, downloading O&M doc sets from BOMs, saved carts, shared carts, etc. that are extremely useful.
> 
> It's crazy that all the big names are getting their asses handed to them by this excellent small company but there you go 👍


Customer Service is always the core of the business when you are serving customers,
doesnt matter what you are selling, whether your own labor or materials


----------



## mburtis

The best part about automation direct customer service, it's free! You don't have to pay tens of thousands of dollars just to call them during normal working hours.


----------



## micromind

Free is great, competent is even better.........

Do the free techs know what they're doing? The few times I've used customer service, it seemed that the tech was simply typing my question into a computer and reading the answers. Not always bad but it's nice to have a person with actual knowledge.


----------



## mburtis

My experience with automation direct is that they are extremely knowledgeable and very helpful with the products they sell. Now if you start mixing and matching brands/suppliers you might stump them. I really can't hold that against them though. I've stumped allen bradley tech support on their own stuff and that costs us 13k a year. Now AB has been very helpful in terms of licensing and that sort of tech support.


----------



## readydave8




----------



## jw0445

Nice hot box bend. You throwing the secondary also or do they frown on that where you are?


----------



## readydave8

jw0445 said:


> Nice hot box bend. You throwing the secondary also or do they frown on that where you are?


thanks for compliment on bend, haven't done it much (esp 2") and had trouble with it

not familiar with the phrase "throwing the secondary", if that is crimping in lines to new service, no

used to be routine, sometimes involved dropping line to the ground and relifting and attaching, used to do it with split bolts and even romex connectors a time or 2 before I got my H-crimper, barehanded or dishwashing gloves under leather gloves before I got my hot gloves

not no more, especially Georgia Power but even local EMC

I'm sorta glad, now that I'm old enough to not feel immortal


----------



## readydave8

linemen used to come out and crimp those I did with split bolts and leave them for me on top of meter

when I started crimping them, I'd just call engineer and give him address of meter that needed seal


----------



## Almost Retired

i remember those days .....


----------



## remed

15kVA 600 to 120/240

At first it looked ok, except the wire colouring maybe, then we found X1 to GND was 240V, X4 was 0V and X2-X3 was 120V to GND. Yikes.


----------



## joe-nwt

remed said:


> X2-X3 was 120V to GND


Probably nothing wrong with that transformer.


----------



## remed

joe-nwt said:


> Probably nothing wrong with that transformer.


I'm just waiting for permission to shut it down and isolate it, along with some of the panels it is powering. One of the panels looks sketch. Hopefully figure it out, maybe after lunch, maybe next week.


----------



## CMP

The secondary of that transformer is not bonded to the case or a grounding electrode as it should be, its just floating. So measuring the voltages that you did, is not surprising depending on the connected loads.

Do you see the unused lug on the X2, X3 terminal bus? Its there for bonding to the GEC and the transformer case.


----------



## remed

Yes, I admit that I was a little embarrassed to not catch it right away but something did look off to me. Some lunch and a discussion over some food I caught it as I was flipping through pictures and the diagram I had drawn out. We'll be back in next week to fix it.


----------



## CMP

When you place your bond at the transformer, you need to bond the conduit to your loadcenter with grounding bushings at both ends or run a dedicated EGC. 

Do not install a bonding screw in the neutral buss in the loadcenter. Your only allowed to bond the neutral and ground at one location. Doing it at the transformer is the method I prefer. But ensure that your your loadcenter has a reliable fault current return path.


----------



## backstay

Remember the gas station that the pumps got knocked down?










Well it’s rearing it’s ugly head some more.



The wiring in the underground conduit run to one dispenser dispenser shorted out and those wires are what control the tank pumps for each grade. But get this, they tie all the grade select wires together for each product. So all the dispensers are connected on the 87 grade, same on mid grade and premium. So even though the dispensers are on different breakers, these signal wires are common. There was a petroleum company tech there, and he said it was normal. I told him, if someone moves a breaker, you will have big trouble.


----------



## 460 Delta

Formed up and poured a 6’x12’x7” concrete pad for a boiler fuel tank and a fat boy propane tank for a unit heater.


----------



## mburtis

460 Delta said:


> View attachment 166965
> View attachment 166966
> 
> 
> Formed up and poured a 6’x12’x7” concrete pad for a boiler fuel tank and a fat boy propane tank for a unit heater.


One of the things I really enjoy about my job is stuff like this. Somedays I might be building a platform for equipment or welding up some custom shop equipment. Some days I'm pulling wire or troubleshooting a circuit. Somedays I'm working on programing. Somedays I'm changing oil or rebuilding gearboxes. Somedays I even have to show the operators how to do their job properly. You never really know what the day holds in maintenance.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> Remember the gas station that the pumps got knocked down?
> 
> 
> The wiring in the underground conduit run to one dispenser dispenser shorted out and those wires are what control the tank pumps for each grade. But get this, they tie all the grade select wires together for each product. So all the dispensers are connected on the 87 grade, same on mid grade and premium. So even though the dispensers are on different breakers, these signal wires are common. There was a petroleum company tech there, and he said it was normal. I told him, if someone moves a breaker, you will have big trouble.


This was a problem that no one addressed when these multi grade dispensers came out (early 80s). It didn't take me long to write to Gilbarco and tell them they had a problem with their wiring instructions, which was to have separate breakers to each dispenser and tie all the relay select wires together (from each dispenser) to the same coil for turning on the submerged pump. Their answer was to have their drawings note that all dispensers needed to be on the same phase. 

Well, I started having each dispenser relay select wire go back to their own small relay and then let that relay control the STP relay. In other words there was isolation between the dispenser control circuits so it wouldn't matter if they were on different phases because the never connected to other dispenser wiring. 

It took a few years but they came out with an isolation relay box that did the same thing I was doing but in a much more efficient way. 

If you talk to that tech again, ask him if he knows about isolation relay boxes. If you get involved in rewiring this, demand the pump and tank company supply the isolation relay boxes. 

This is one brand of these boxes. Red Jacket ISOTROL™ 1-8R Control Box 120v w/ Relay - National Petroleum Equipment


----------



## just the cowboy

Just wrapped up weeks of paperwork doing prints, BOM, detailed scope of work, memos, RFP, meetings and more.
Just awarded a 1.8 million project rewiring first plant and PLC panels. I must of did a good job on the scope the close bids were $50,000 off of each other, line items real close + or - all the way down.

Next projects paper work will start soon for next year.


----------



## glen1971

just the cowboy said:


> Just wrapped up weeks of paperwork doing prints, BOM, detailed scope of work, memos, RFP, meetings and more.
> Just awarded a 1.8 million project rewiring first plant and PLC panels. I must of did a good job on the scope the close bids were $50,000 off of each other, line items real close + or - all the way down.
> 
> Next projects paper work will start soon for next year.


Congrats!!


----------



## MikeFL

just the cowboy said:


> Just wrapped up weeks of paperwork doing prints, BOM, detailed scope of work, memos, RFP, meetings and more.
> Just awarded a 1.8 million project rewiring first plant and PLC panels. I must of did a good job on the scope the close bids were $50,000 off of each other, line items real close + or - all the way down.
> 
> Next projects paper work will start soon for next year.


How close to that number are they by the end of the job?

Some contractors say they bid government work at cost because they know they can make a home run on the extras & changes.


----------



## backstay

oldsparky52 said:


> This was a problem that no one addressed when these multi grade dispensers came out (early 80s). It didn't take me long to write to Gilbarco and tell them they had a problem with their wiring instructions, which was to have separate breakers to each dispenser and tie all the relay select wires together (from each dispenser) to the same coil for turning on the submerged pump. Their answer was to have their drawings note that all dispensers needed to be on the same phase.
> 
> Well, I started having each dispenser relay select wire go back to their own small relay and then let that relay control the STP relay. In other words there was isolation between the dispenser control circuits so it wouldn't matter if they were on different phases because the never connected to other dispenser wiring.
> 
> It took a few years but they came out with an isolation relay box that did the same thing I was doing but in a much more efficient way.
> 
> If you talk to that tech again, ask him if he knows about isolation relay boxes. If you get involved in rewiring this, demand the pump and tank company supply the isolation relay boxes.
> 
> This is one brand of these boxes. Red Jacket ISOTROL™ 1-8R Control Box 120v w/ Relay - National Petroleum Equipment


Much better idea. I had wired one dispenser when it got replaced. Didn’t realize they tied the STP signals together. Could have been shocked without knowing why. The tech told me they just bag all the handles when they are working on the wiring.

They burned up three relay boards before I started checking for grounded wires. It ends up one dispenser had the mid grade and premium wires shorted out beyond the seal off. I just can’t believe anyone thought this would be a good way to wire.

The tank monitor also shares those same wires because it has to pressurize the line with the tank pumps to check for leaks.

Can you imagine the crazy parallel paths when 6 or 7 dispensers are running at once.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> Can you imagine the crazy parallel paths when 6 or 7 dispensers are running at once.


Yes, I can


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> How close to that number are they by the end of the job?
> 
> Some contractors say they bid government work at cost because they know they can make a home run on the extras & changes.


My last project was 1.75 million with this contractor, I was able to come in at that number plus:
I brought up the radio speed from 5 plants from 50Mbs to 100Mbs.
Upgraded the main ring low band width spots (2) from 300Mbs to 600Mbs
Installed a 85 foot tower on a tank for my 220 radio endpoints and get future coverage
Installed a 50 foot tower at a plant for better coverage.
Upgrade the PLC processors.

All of this would of been savings money on the project, but reinvested it so EC still came out at same total.
Same should go for this project.


----------



## DragnUp

VRUs - vapor recovery units

guess the state, win a prize


----------



## backstay

Obviously gas is the state the vapor is in.


----------



## glen1971

I'll guess Wyoming, and it's just a guess.


----------



## DragnUp

you win buddy - antelopes on the prairie in the background there u can see them


----------



## Deeegzz

Went to a training a week ago to be a certified tech on generacs. Learned how to troubleshoot and perform maintenance on air cooled generacs. It was very informative and I got lots of hands on. Learned how to diagnose and troubleshoot pretty much anything wrong with them with there troubleshooting guide.
All I’m pretty much doing at my company is the maintenance though which requires no skill at all lol oil changes, spark plugs, valve lashing etc we’ve been lucky and haven’t had any issues with our whole home generators so far


----------



## oldsparky52

DragnUp said:


> you win buddy - antelopes on the prairie in the background there u can see them


So, what's the prize?


----------



## glen1971

DragnUp said:


> you win buddy - antelopes on the prairie in the background there u can see them


Not a bad guess since I've only been to Wyoming a handful of times. What do I win? Lol


----------



## joe-nwt

glen1971 said:


> Not a bad guess since I've only been to Wyoming a handful of times. What do I win? Lol


Take your pick of the antelopes in the background. Geez you can be thick sometimes......


----------



## oldsparky52




----------



## mburtis

An old Wyoming story. A game warden pulls over a hunter pulling a trailer. They find the trailer is heaped to the top with antelope. The hunter explains that he asked a rancher if he could hunt antelope, and the rancher replied "sure, as long as you shoot them all. "

Another antelope joke. What's the best way to process an antelope? Hook it to the back of the car and drag it half way home. Get out and flip it over and drag it the rest of the way home. That way the dogs don't choke on the hair. 

Interesting fact about antelope. If you touch them with a branding iron, they just go poof.


----------



## backstay

38kW forced air storage heater.


----------



## mburtis

And the 99 cent hammer was required for what exactly ?


----------



## Almost Retired

enquiring minds want to know !


----------



## oldsparky52

mburtis said:


> And the 99 cent hammer was required for what exactly ?


Keep it from growing legs?


----------



## backstay

mburtis said:


> And the 99 cent hammer was required for what exactly ?


Not my hammer. Maybe the tin knocker’s.


Here’s today’s job.


----------



## glen1971

joe-nwt said:


> Take your pick of the antelopes in the background. Geez you can be thick sometimes......


Can't stand antelope. More meat on a big dog, and I've had a couple that taste like sage brush.


----------



## yankeejoe1141

backstay said:


> 38kW forced air storage heater.


Why would anyone want to fix a heater this time of the year lol!


----------



## micromind

Hooking up a bunch of wires in a factory-built control panel. This one had not only the PLC but the 480 motor starters, VFDs and soft-starts in it. 

I laid out what I wanted where, other guys pulled the wire in and terminated the motors. 

According to the drawings, each motor (3 - 25HP) had PTC (Positive Temperature Coefficient Thermistor) connections. These were listed on the drawings as a motor symbol and T1 and T2. The motors did not come with PTCs so guess where they landed them.......lol. 

The first one I did, I measured resistance across the shielded cable. It was less than 1Ω. A bit low for a PTC so I opened the motor terminal box...........then I had to open every terminal box on every motor. 

Maybe I should have just left it alone and hit the PTC input of the VFDs and soft-starts with 480...........that would have been much more spectacular!


----------



## backstay

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Why would anyone want to fix a heater this time of the year lol!


Installing


----------



## LGLS

Working on my tan, and my red neck is getting redder…


----------



## yankeejoe1141

backstay said:


> Installing


Oh I get it… preppers.


----------



## backstay

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Oh I get it… preppers.


Ha..ha..ha, no. It’s an off peak storage heater. Brick filled box with 16 elements. Draws 160 amps to heat the bricks to 1300 degrees. It charges at night(8 hrs) for 5.35 cents a kWh. Then you use the heat throughout the day(16 hrs).









Comfort Plus Forced Air - Steffes







www.steffes.com


----------



## mburtis

backstay said:


> Ha..ha..ha, no. It’s an off peak storage heater. Brick filled box with 16 elements. Draws 160 amps to heat the bricks to 1300 degrees. It charges at night(8 hrs) for 5.35 cents a kWh. Then you use the heat throughout the day(16 hrs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comfort Plus Forced Air - Steffes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.steffes.com


I've never heard of these, kinda cool. Same sorta concept as a wood fired masonry heater.


----------



## Almost Retired

mburtis said:


> I've never heard of these, kinda cool. Same sorta concept as a wood fired masonry heater.


you must not watch "This old house" on public TV. they are always bringing up the latest in energy saving technology
i think i saw something similar about a year ago.
as well as heated water storage .... three gigantic tanks for a small mansion - that uses the water to circulate in radiators, floors, etc.

all these things also require off peak metering to actually save money
i dont think my poco does that
but i guess they could with the new smart meters, if they wanted to LOL


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> you must not watch "This old house" on public TV. they are always bringing up the latest in energy saving technology
> i think i saw something similar about a year ago.
> as well as heated water storage .... three gigantic tanks for a small mansion - that uses the water to circulate in radiators, floors, etc.
> 
> all these things also require off peak metering to actually save money
> i dont think my poco does that
> but i guess they could with the new smart meters, if they wanted to LOL


Storage heaters are quite common in Europe, and they’ve been using the off-peak discount scheme for a very long time.


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> you must not watch "This old house" on public TV. they are always bringing up the latest in energy saving technology
> i think i saw something similar about a year ago.
> as well as heated water storage .... three gigantic tanks for a small mansion - that uses the water to circulate in radiators, floors, etc.
> 
> all these things also require off peak metering to actually save money
> i dont think my poco does that
> but i guess they could with the new smart meters, if they wanted to LOL


They manufacture three types. Whole house forced air, whole house hydronic, and room unit forced air.

All most all are wired to a dedicated service. They are controlled from a radio mounted outside that the PoCo controls.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> Remember the gas station that the pumps got knocked down?
> View attachment 166961


Not as bad as yours, but here is one I got involved in.


----------



## canbug

Starting survey for a complete rewire of a small airport at the foot of the Rockies.








Tim


----------



## nrp3

Gas piping for generators, generator installs and repairs. Go on vacation and everything falls apart while you’re gone.


----------



## mburtis

Playing in the sludge with the brand new loader. Spun out on the wall once and was stuck for a while (that walls a lot steeper than it looks). Got in a little too deep and it almost stalled out in the middle of the sludge because the exhaust was so far under water.


----------



## Almost Retired

mburtis said:


> Playing in the sludge with the brand new loader. Spun out on the wall once and was stuck for a while (that walls a lot steeper than it looks). Got in a little too deep and it almost stalled out in the middle of the sludge because the exhaust was so far under water.
> 
> View attachment 167341


seems like a track hoe with a wide bucket would be a much better suited machine


----------



## mburtis

Almost Retired said:


> seems like a track hoe with a wide bucket would be a much better suited machine


I don't think a hoe would work very well. About the only way to get this stuff to dry is to stir it. It's alum sludge so it holds onto the water and forms a skin on the surface while staying wet underneath. So you basically have to drive off in it and push it around and stir it all up. We went from a hobby farm tractor to this mini loader, so that's a big step up.


----------



## oldsparky52

Next budget,


----------



## backstay

This spring we had a lot of water. Historic flooding. I have a backup generator that is in an underground vault. For 25 years its been bone dry. Not this year. Six plus inches of water combined with some open oil containers made a mess.

So down close to the floor I had a pair of relays that my inverter runs. One is to open the gas valve and one to crank the generator. They failed and I needed to replace them. But not down by the floor. So today I built an upgraded control station. Auto/manual switch, start push button, and a couple of relays.

Still need to straighten and secure the new box to the wall.


----------



## Slay301

Rtu breaker. HVAC guy reset it said he got bit off the can. Left it on and single phased the unit. Nothing stops a Trane…. Well almost


----------



## Mbit

F*****g maintenance guy stuff lol


----------



## canbug

Changing the wheel to the viberblade for a couple of jobs starting next week. 















Tim


----------



## Kevin

I'm making one funny looking extension cord...

I've got some 8/4 SO cord that I want to run a dryer on.... and I'm making a Y cable with it behind the stove.

This is the end that will go at the end of the cord. I've got 30 amp fuses in the fuse holder and a terminal block for the neutral. I'm using a Polaris tap for the ground in this because I thought I had a ground bar in the truck but I don't apparently... 

The other end behind the stove will be an old stove cord into a 4 11/16 box, with the 8/4 SO cord going into it, and then if it'll fit, the range receptacle on it, but I got a funny feeling I'm gonna have another 4 11/16 box nippled off of it.

All of this because someone got their hands on a dryer and he wants to run it in an apartment that doesn't have a dryer hookup and I'm not installing one, because the cord doesn't require a permit 🤣


----------



## LGLS

canbug said:


> Changing the wheel to the viberblade for a couple of jobs starting next week.
> View attachment 167648
> View attachment 167649
> 
> Tim


Are u planting fiber? We used that for micro duct.


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> View attachment 167652
> 
> View attachment 167651
> 
> 
> I'm making one funny looking extension cord...
> 
> I've got some 8/4 SO cord that I want to run a dryer on.... and I'm making a Y cable with it behind the stove.
> 
> This is the end that will go at the end of the cord. I've got 30 amp fuses in the fuse holder and a terminal block for the neutral. I'm using a Polaris tap for the ground in this because I thought I had a ground bar in the truck but I don't apparently...
> 
> The other end behind the stove will be an old stove cord into a 4 11/16 box, with the 8/4 SO cord going into it, and then if it'll fit, the range receptacle on it, but I got a funny feeling I'm gonna have another 4 11/16 box nippled off of it.
> 
> All of this because someone got their hands on a dryer and he wants to run it in an apartment that doesn't have a dryer hookup and I'm not installing one, because the cord doesn't require a permit 🤣


Well, that’s better than seeing my skidmarked Bloomies on the clothesline


----------



## canbug

2" HDPE with counterpoise and caution tape for Taxi, Runway lighting when the ground is suitable, otherwise we would be trenching.

Tim


----------



## Kevin

If I had been thinking ahead I'd have gotten some #10 SO cord to go to the receptacle....

Of course, had I been thinking from the start, I should have just used a 30 amp fusible disconnect rather than build this...


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin said:


> View attachment 167653
> 
> 
> If I had been thinking ahead I'd have gotten some #10 SO cord to go to the receptacle....
> 
> Of course, had I been thinking from the start, I should have just used a 30 amp fusible disconnect rather than build this...



Too many things in that enclosure for you Canadians, needs an expensive government sticker for safety.


----------



## Kevin

460 Delta said:


> Too many things in that enclosure for you Canadians, needs an expensive government sticker for safety.


I'm sure I can find one of those fancy stickers and print it... 🤫


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin said:


> I'm sure I can find one of those fancy stickers and print it... 🤫


PeterD would be proud of you.


----------



## Slay301

canbug said:


> Changing the wheel to the viberblade for a couple of jobs starting next week.
> View attachment 167648
> View attachment 167649
> 
> Tim


Titty


----------



## Kevin

I've decided to go overboard on this project and now I'm adding a 15 amp receptacle for the washing machine...

I've ordered more din rail terminal blocks as well as the jumpers I need, I will have to pick up a 15 amp fuse and I will use the third fuse holder for it. I have a single outlet receptacle I will be installing on the front cover.

I did the math, dryer uses 5500 watts, and the washer uses 1000 peak if I run the heater too, that's within my 40amp limit 🤣

We just can't do laundry AND cook at the same time.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Green Acres appliance # system. - YouTube


----------



## Almost Retired

Wardenclyffe said:


> Green Acres appliance # system. - YouTube


oh the iron ..... that holds the door open


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> I've decided to go overboard on this project and now I'm adding a 15 amp receptacle for the washing machine...
> 
> I've ordered more din rail terminal blocks as well as the jumpers I need, I will have to pick up a 15 amp fuse and I will use the third fuse holder for it. I have a single outlet receptacle I will be installing on the front cover.
> 
> I did the math, dryer uses 5500 watts, and the washer uses 1000 peak if I run the heater too, that's within my 40amp limit 🤣
> 
> We just can't do laundry AND cook at the same time.


Sound like a house upgrade, package it and get rich!


----------



## backstay

Extended service laterals on a meter relocation.








View attachment 167704


----------



## Slay301

Service mast on deck


----------



## joe-nwt

Slay301 said:


> Service mast on deck


Do you have any other skills besides bending big conduit?


----------



## Slay301

joe-nwt said:


> Do you have any other skills besides bending big conduit?


I do it all replaced a rtu Friday and installed an after market economizer and controls. Also 2” isn’t big despite what she tells u


----------



## glen1971

Slay301 said:


> Service mast on deck


5th one from the left looks about 1/8" out. Lol. Just givin ya a hard time! They look great!


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> oh the iron ..... that holds the door open


Remember when she sued Johnny Carson?


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Extended service laterals on a meter relocation.
> View attachment 167703
> 
> View attachment 167704


how long will that last ?


----------



## backstay

Never seen one fail. They are better than the cable.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Never seen one fail. They are better than the cable.


any special dope, silicone, or ____ in the splice ?


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> any special dope, silicone, or ____ in the splice ?


The shrink tube has a coating inside that bonds to the cable jacket and when cooled is hard. There is two sets of tubes over each splice that overlap. First one is shorter than the second.


----------



## backstay

Here’s the brand EPCO.


----------



## just the cowboy

I got to get away from my desk for a change. New trainee in manhole, replacing pressure transducer and cable.











While I get to see the views.


----------



## MikeFL

How much per acre to pick up a few hundred acres around there?
Just curious. Not shopping!


----------



## Kevin




----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


>


Who does your French for you?


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> How much per acre to pick up a few hundred acres around there?
> Just curious. Not shopping!


Depends on water rights.
Near me 35 acres go for $200,000. Near work 10 acres go for $200,000 - $300,000.
Wells cost $50,000-$100,000 or more to drill if you have water rights.
The picture is an open space area near work. What happens out here is builders must leave so much ground unimproved per development. If the ground is not big enough they can buy/trade into open spaces. Example if they build on 50 acres they have to leave 5 acres undeveloped, and since they can fit 15 houses on that 5 acres of land they then buy 20 acres of open space instead, markup rule if not on building lot.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Who does your French for you?


One of the office guys. I don't speak it, I don't write it.


----------



## Mbit

Cleaning up after guys that use Polaris lugs 😎


----------



## frankendodge

We recently just started using them... now im unsure of the.. closer look.. I'm guessing those aren't rated for 2 wires in one barrel?


----------



## Almost Retired

they should have been 3 port connectors and no bigger than the biggest single wire AWG
even though the listed range on them goes from #2 down to 14AWG , for instance

it is likely one of 2 things happened
the lug accidentally wasnt tightened
the dual wires got splayed out enough to leave too many strands not secured


----------



## oldsparky52

Is one of those conductors a fine stranded cable?


----------



## just the cowboy

oldsparky52 said:


> Is one of those conductors a fine stranded cable?


Looks like SOO so yes but that one held. Good catch it should of been the grey ones. 
Has anyone tried the clear one yet so you can see heat/melt before hand?


----------



## oldsparky52

just the cowboy said:


> Looks like SOO so yes but that one held. Good catch it should of been the grey ones.


Thanks, but I was thinking more in line with "see, you really don't need those pin adapters".


----------



## oldsparky52

Almost Retired said:


> they should have been 3 port connectors and no bigger than the biggest single wire AWG
> even though the listed range on them goes from #2 down to 14AWG , for instance
> 
> it is likely one of 2 things happened
> the lug accidentally wasnt tightened
> *the dual wires got splayed out enough to leave too many strands not secured*




To me, looking at the insulation, vibration is involved. I can see those two conductors to a lug connection working itself a little loose due to vibration then the heat kicks in and does the rest.


----------



## LGLS

just the cowboy said:


> View attachment 167736
> View attachment 167737
> 
> I got to get away from my desk for a change. New trainee in manhole, replacing pressure transducer and cable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167738
> 
> 
> While I get to see the views.


No cage, blower? Gas meter, tripod for emergency extraction ? Is new employee confined space certified?


----------



## oldsparky52

LGLS said:


> No cage, blower? Gas meter, tripod for emergency extraction ? Is new employee confined space certified?


I was wondering if anyone would mention these.


----------



## just the cowboy

LGLS said:


> No cage, blower? Gas meter, tripod for emergency extraction ? Is new employee confined space certified?


Yes Gas meter, Permit, confined space certified, manhole is vented and exhausted. Tripod was setup on site but since it is a (wack a mole manhole) you can stand up to get out of it was not directly over the hole.


----------



## backstay

She had a wire stuck in her hock. We had to knock her out and remove it, clean and disinfect. I’m waiting for her to wake up.


----------



## oldsparky52

just the cowboy said:


> Tripod was setup on site but since it is a (wack a mole manhole) you can stand up to get out of it was not directly over the hole.


So someone leans into the manhole to wrap a strap around the collapsed person? (I didn't see a harness, just a caution vest).


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


>


It's live.
That camera is up pretty high. What's it mounted on?


----------



## mburtis

oldsparky52 said:


> So someone leans into the manhole to wrap a strap around the collapsed person? (I didn't see a harness, just a caution vest).


Man you guys would hate to see the stuff I do in manholes. There's only one manhole we even get the tripod out for.


----------



## oldsparky52

mburtis said:


> Man you guys would hate to see the stuff I do in manholes. There's only one manhole we even get the tripod out for.


I've done some crazy stuff so I'm not throwing stones here. I think OSHA rules can get a bit overboard, but I also understand how it went there.


----------



## Jlarson

mburtis said:


> Man you guys would hate to see the stuff I do in manholes. There's only one manhole we even get the tripod out for.


I hook a short sling between the back d-ring of my harness and the hook of a truck crane, OSHA approved


----------



## Jlarson

Everyone bags on Polaris but we use a ton of them without issue but then again we use the grey polaris or the blue penn-union ones on fine strand like you're supposed too.


----------



## micromind

backstay said:


> She had a wire stuck in her hock. We had to knock her out and remove it, clean and disinfect. I’m waiting for her to wake up.
> View attachment 167790


Love the look on the bulls face..........


----------



## Mbit

oldsparky52 said:


> Is one of those conductors a fine stranded cable?


Yeah they all were. My 3M putty, split bolts, cambric and 33 will blow the doors off of any gray polaris. IMHO lol


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> It's live.
> That camera is up pretty high. What's it mounted on?












It's mounted above the Adobe sign on this building.


----------



## Kevin

Spent the last 7 hours working on Sewer Boat V2.0. Tomorrow morning I'm wrapping it in fiberglass with tint, tomorrow evening another coat and Monday morning we _might_ install the camera on it if they're planning on deploying the camera again.


----------



## Kevin

Boat building stage 2: fiberglass. I popped into the office this morning before heading to my parents to put a layer of fiberglass on this. Tonight the epoxy will be cured and I'll do another coat of epoxy and some more fiberglass on the sides that will see the most abuse.

At my parents, I'm doing networking things. Set up a VPN from dads to my house and (soon)mom's to my house, fixed the IP settings, and soon will be moving the starlink router and running the longer cable and setting it up all properly.

It seems I never have a break.


----------



## Kevin

Alright after a mere 12hrs of screwing with networking equipment I got that done, then went to the office at midnight to do another coat of epoxy.


----------



## MikeFL

What's with the boat? What is it?

You need to schedule a break. Just plan something a month or two out and do it.


----------



## Almost Retired

MikeFL said:


> What's with the boat? What is it?
> 
> You need to schedule a break. Just plan something a month or two out and do it.


better yet ... dont plan to do anything
just take off and stay home LOL


----------



## backstay

Dirt work for a refeed and a new service for heat.


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> What's with the boat? What is it?
> 
> You need to schedule a break. Just plan something a month or two out and do it.


Looks like he is making a large sewer rat. We have two camera trucks for it.











We also going to try the sonic version, it just send sound down pipe and maps clogs, taps and pipe changes.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> What's with the boat? What is it?
> 
> You need to schedule a break. Just plan something a month or two out and do it.


It's going in a sewer tunnel to look at the tunnel In case the coffer dam or the pilings go thru the tunnel, then they know.










































Version 2 is much better. PTZ camera, Raytec IR illumination, a boat that should hopefully always float right side up.

Version 1 is this... it doesn't have enough light, it's cumbersome to aim, and we think it ended up upside down... althpugh its much cheaper than version 2.0... juwst the camera on version 2.0 is worth more than all of v1.0, the raytecs are worth nearly double what the camera is... basically we spared no exspense!


----------



## MikeFL

Does it have a keel?


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> It's going in a sewer tunnel to look at the tunnel In case the coffer dam or the pilings go thru the tunnel, then they know.
> 
> View attachment 167876
> 
> View attachment 167873
> 
> View attachment 167874
> 
> View attachment 167875
> 
> View attachment 167872
> 
> 
> Version 2 is much better. PTZ camera, Raytec IR illumination, a boat that should hopefully always float right side up.
> 
> Version 1 is this... it doesn't have enough light, it's cumbersome to aim, and we think it ended up upside down... althpugh its much cheaper than version 2.0... juwst the camera on version 2.0 is worth more than all of v1.0, the raytecs are worth nearly double what the camera is... basically we spared no exspense!
> View attachment 167877


You should name it the SS Boaty McBoatface


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Does it have a keel?


Version 2.0 does. Giant steel bar.


----------



## frankendodge

Fixed a magnetic safety switch on a rock sample crusher this morning. Last guy in replaced it and put the magnet in backwards... turns out a loose relay was the original problem all along.

Service change at a very crusty decrepit heavy duty shop this afternoon. Nice view from the roof


----------



## wcord

Day 1. *No electrical on the reno*, but can you come disconnect the vacuum and air compressor to allow new flooring
Day 2. Can you change the light fixtures to LED and relocate the stuff in the wall we decided to move over a bit
Day 3. Can you add more receptacles to the counter tops, and change out the panel because there aren't enough circuits
Day 4. Can you rework the lighting to add more switches and dimmers
Day 5. Can you add receptacles for more monitors, new lab equipment, and move all of the receptacles in the lower cabinets (3 lowers). Add Cat6 and HDMI cables while you're in the ceiling?

And the painting started today with the flooring going down on Saturday.

Sure no problem, i wasn't planning on sleeping this weekend anyways


----------



## Almost Retired

aint that the way of it tho ?


----------



## just the cowboy

wcord said:


> Day 1. *No electrical on the reno*, but can you come disconnect the vacuum and air compressor to allow new flooring
> HO wife- You mean you charge for that?
> Day 2. Can you change the light fixtures to LED and relocate the stuff in the wall we decided to move over a bit.
> HO wife - We looked at the prices for the stuff at Home Depot.
> Day 3. Can you add more receptacles to the counter tops, and change out the panel because there aren't enough circuits.
> HO wife - While your at it can you change them all out, the new ones are just a shade different.
> Day 4. Can you rework the lighting to add more switches and dimmers.
> HO wife-You know a switch and dimmer for each light.
> Day 5. Can you add receptacles for more monitors, new lab equipment, and move all of the receptacles in the lower cabinets (3 lowers). Add Cat6 and HDMI cables while you're in the ceiling?
> HO wife -Now it don't work even thought you did not disconnect anything, what did you do?
> 
> And the painting started today with the flooring going down on Saturday.
> HO wife- You won't be making a mess will you?
> 
> *HO husband -It is how much now!! that was not the original price you gave me, I'm not paying.*
> 
> Sure no problem, i wasn't planning on sleeping this weekend anyways


Next weeks Discussion


----------



## Mbit

From a few days ago running around doing plugs and motors


----------



## Almost Retired

reminds of my time offshore drilling rig
i know that shaker motor is getting hot !


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> reminds of my time offshore drilling rig
> i know that shaker motor is getting hot !


Lol yeah I think they forgot the little washers on the terminal posts. It only lasted like 5 days before I had to go out and change it. I put the new washers on and cranked those m6 nuts haha


----------



## Almost Retired

are those bell washers ?


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> are those bell washers ?


They're like a serrated Bellville washer


----------



## Almost Retired

im not familiar with the term "bellville"
so to put it another way .... are they cupped?
if so they need a proper torque, or at least dont crush them completely
other wise they wont be able to acommodate the expansion and contraction from the heating


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> im not familiar with the term "bellville"
> so to put it another way .... are they cupped?
> if so they need a proper torque, or at least dont crush them completely
> other wise they wont be able to acommodate the expansion and contraction from the heating


I call them bellville but I'm sure there are other names that's just what i know them by. 
Yeah I know that's the theory but I checked with a guy who's been doing this a long time and he said yeah, no crank em. So that's what I did. 

Honestly these little guys don't have enough spring force to rely on IMHO. But that's why I checked first with someone that's done a ton of these motors. They do t last long as is.


----------



## Kevin

I tested the limits of my truck. Not sure what I have weight wise but must be 3 yards of gravel, so about 8-9000 lbs of gravel... plus trailer weight...

Did the trip across the city 2 times today, tomorrow will be at least 1 more trip.

I'm having fun driving a bobcat 😆


----------



## Almost Retired

what is the purpose of raking the dirt inside the trailer ???


----------



## Apelectric

Almost Retired said:


> what is the purpose of raking the dirt inside the trailer ???


The guys at the dump are very, very picky.


----------



## Kevin

Almost Retired said:


> what is the purpose of raking the dirt inside the trailer ???


2 reasons. First is to evenly discuss the load.

Second is to geo most of the large pieces of concrete out as we load it.


----------



## remed

So totally odd. Central vac sets the doorbell off, which is part of this unit here. Sometimes once, sometimes constantly during the vacuum usage. Both systems seem to be totally independent powered from separate breakers. House has not had any work done to it, basically original, built early ‘90s.

I just disconnected the intercom/doorbell, they don’t use it anyways.


----------



## MikeFL

remed said:


> So totally odd. Central vac sets the doorbell off, which is part of this unit here. Sometimes once, sometimes constantly during the vacuum usage. Both systems seem to be totally independent powered from separate breakers. House has not had any work done to it, basically original, built early ‘90s.
> 
> I just disconnected the intercom/doorbell, they don’t use it anyways.


Reminds me of the cars they build these days. 99% of it is garbage that has nothing to do with going from Point A to Point B.

I was driving a rental car about a year ago. Kids at bus stop on the corner. I drive to the middle of the pavement. Car keeps pulling hard right trying to run over the kids. Pulled into a parking lot, got out the owner's manual and turned all that stupid crap off. WTF. I just don't get it.


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> 2 reasons. First is to evenly discuss the load.
> 
> Second is to geo most of the large pieces of concrete out as we load it.


Distribute not discuss haha

Although we _did_ discuss the load.


----------



## Kevin

We are making progress!

I hate this backyard. Side job gone wrong on this one haha. We removed 24 tons of concrete and found... 24 tons of gravel.

And below that gravel? MORE CONCRETE


----------



## backstay

Go to dig up a rock, find three more!


----------



## Kevin

Officially progress has been made. The layout has been confirmed, I just have to remove the rest of the old fence then I can start on drilling holes for sonotubes and pour concrete.


----------



## TEO

Back at ASU today and saw this old gem, love the wire tags!


----------



## LGLS

TEO said:


> Back at ASU today and saw this old gem, love the wire tags!
> View attachment 168112


Thats every panel in every NYC school built after fuse/knife switches era. Does the cover have a door-within a hinged door? Requires a Yale #47 to open?


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Officially progress has been made. The layout has been confirmed, I just have to remove the rest of the old fence then I can start on drilling holes for sonotubes and pour concrete.


What are you building there?


----------



## oldsparky52

MikeFL said:


> What are you building there?


Here I thought he was a camera guy but I see he is also an all around can do anything guy.


----------



## TEO

LGLS said:


> Thats every panel in every NYC school built after fuse/knife switches era. Does the cover have a door-within a hinged door? Requires a Yale #47 to open?


Basically the cover has a door with a T handle to access the breaker's and there is no dead front if you remove the cover it's the way it is in the picture


----------



## glen1971

Went to see why there was no power on a site this morning. Opened the door on the electrical building (maybe 7' X 6') and was met with a cloud of smoke. Found the main breaker tripped. Noticed one conduit not looking like the others.








Found this little bugger decided to eat a thermostat. It burnt the wires up about 10" in the conduit. Isolated it and ordering a new heater.


----------



## oldsparky52

glen1971 said:


> View attachment 168151


IIRC, there is no KO where that conduit enters the heater. Is that a code compliant installation?


----------



## CMP

Looks like you need to patch the roof as well.


----------



## glen1971

oldsparky52 said:


> IIRC, there is no KO where that conduit enters the heater. Is that a code compliant installation?


I believe it is. It was installed long before I came to this part of the world.


----------



## glen1971

CMP said:


> Looks like you need to patch the roof as well.


Patch the roof? Those LL's head through an outside wall.


----------



## oldsparky52

glen1971 said:


> I believe it is. It was installed long before I came to this part of the world.


I only ask because way deep in the spider webs of my mind I remember reading about concerns about entering the top of this type of heater because of the heat. If you notice there are KOs in the back and side, and they are down low. 

I just don't remember where and exactly what I read.


----------



## glen1971

oldsparky52 said:


> I only ask because way deep in the spider webs of my mind I remember reading about concerns about entering the top of this type of heater because of the heat. If you notice there are KOs in the back and side, and they are down low.
> 
> I just don't remember where and exactly what I read.


I'll have to check. This one was installed in the late 90s.


----------



## CMP

glen1971 said:


> Patch the roof? Those LL's head through an outside wall.


I’m not talking about the runs with the LL’s shown, those are clean as a whistle and sealed. What I’m talking about is that 3/4” EMT. Wether it’s the conduit leaking or condensation from the pipe leaking, clearly it is leaking and rotting the EMT, the top of the heater enclosure, and likely contributed to the burnt up wiring on the thermostatic and supply wiring.

Seems to me, replacing the conductors and the heater will just reset the situation, for it to start over again.


----------



## micromind

2 new control panels to build. 

One is about 5'wide and 6' high, Allen Bradley 1756 PLC, comm card, 2 digital input cards, 2 output, 1 analog input and 1 output. I'm using their 1492 remote terminal blocks, they take up more room in the panel but they're much quicker to install and hook up to field wiring.

The other panel is about 3' wide and 5' high, same PLC but no analog.


----------



## glen1971

CMP said:


> I’m not talking about the runs with the LL’s shown, those are clean as a whistle and sealed. What I’m talking about is that 3/4” EMT. Wether it’s the conduit leaking or condensation from the pipe leaking, clearly it is leaking and rotting the EMT, the top of the heater enclosure, and likely contributed to the burnt up wiring on the thermostatic and supply wiring.
> 
> Seems to me, replacing the conductors and the heater will just reset the situation, for it to start over again.


Oh ok, now I see what you're saying. That conduit goes straight up for about 30" into the panel. It took me about 10 minutes or so to get to the site from when i saw the alarm come in.

Where the discoloration is, it felt warm when I got there, and I think was discolored from the heat of the insulation burning off. There was some light smoke residue on the other conductors in the panel, from the conduit acting as a chimney.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Yesterday,...


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> What are you building there?


Some deck, some interlock, some planter boxes, a pergola and now a little more fence.

Lots going on in the backyard.

Here's what we started with:


----------



## Kevin

I bought a vinyl plotter last week after selling my motorcycle. Today I picked up some vinyl to test... these 2 stickers used up 2 yards of vinyl... 🤣

Next is to buy every colour known to man! Haha I'm really gonna enjoy this hobby... this, very exspense hobby... oh well at least I can sell things to offset the cost.


----------



## MikeFL

There's a market for that in the marine industry as people name boats.

Good luck with it.


----------



## glen1971

Starting an 11 day weekend today! Then On for 4, Off 2, On 7 and then Off for 14. Then it'll be back to the regular grind.

Heading to see my dad today for a few days, who's health has taken a bit of a downturn.


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> Some deck, some interlock, some planter boxes, a pergola and now a little more fence.
> 
> Lots going on in the backyard.
> 
> Here's what we started with:


Damn you work really fast!


----------



## Kevin

Megans not here l, so I've been having fun with making stickers.









I also made some _almost_ regulation speed limit signs... I need to make bigger numbers, and for regulation I think I need more expensive reflective vinyl.... but this is for the private road my mom lives on, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Kevin

I have much better things I could be doing... this is way more fun though


----------



## Kevin

Installed the signs. Talked with the owner of the private road, nice guy, he's impressed with the signs.

You can tall an electrician installed at least one of them... there's an 1110 box/handy box as a spacer to make the sign plumb.

I also changed the 20 to larger to meet MTO specs. Now they are 100% compliant signs according to the MTO specs. Turns out the reflective vinyl should be compliant.


----------



## MikeFL

Looks real nice.

For all y'all south of the 49th parallel


----------



## Kevin

I'm going back to Niagara Falls and some of my ladders still don't have my name on them (I never did find the stickers I had made for them...). So now my 12' will finally have my name ALL over them (I can put many many stickers on the 12' ladder!) And the new 10' ladder I bought in Windsor on my trip will have my name too. (I own 2 ten foot ladders now, one has my name and one doesn't)


----------



## LGLS

Kevin said:


> View attachment 168219
> 
> I'm going back to Niagara Falls and some of my ladders still don't have my name on them (I never did find the stickers I had made for them...). So now my 12' will finally have my name ALL over them (I can put many many stickers on the 12' ladder!) And the new 10' ladder I bought in Windsor on my trip will have my name too. (I own 2 ten foot ladders now, one has my name and one doesn't)


I've stolen more ladders LOL


----------



## LGLS

LGLS said:


> I've stolen more ladders LOL


Honestly I've picked up more ladders that literally fell off trucks along the Long Island Expressway, Motor Parkway, Jericho Turnpike, and even along my own street when I lived in Fort Salonga. Have about 7 landscaper's barrells as well as they flew back from the dumps after tipping their lawn cuttings and the emptys picked up wind and sailed past my house on their way to The Laurel for a few cold ones.


----------



## Kevin

LGLS said:


> Honestly I've picked up more ladders that literally fell off trucks along the Long Island Expressway, Motor Parkway, Jericho Turnpike, and even along my own street when I lived in Fort Salonga. Have about 7 landscaper's barrells as well as they flew back from the dumps after tipping their lawn cuttings and the emptys picked up wind and sailed past my house on their way to The Laurel for a few cold ones.


I've picked up all kinds of stuff from the road, but I'm not brave enough to stop and get ladders... only place I see em is in the fast lane on the highway 🤣


----------



## backstay

New ground service with an added heat service


----------



## 99cents

I’m paying attention to the US Open scores while I work and Camila is losing. This is terrible.


----------



## mburtis

Spent the morning trying to figure out why the magic smoke came out of a 40hp hollow shaft pump motor. Now to see if it's worth rewinding or buy new.


----------



## backstay

PoCo just finishing the tub.


----------



## Martine

I’m shimming cabinets with fender washers, hours and hours of fun!


----------



## DragnUp

i've been doing some Jamesbury valves and actuators.... checking air, checking limits.... cleaning them off, labeling them.... running new air lines

these things hold up pretty well in our application.


----------



## Slay301

Another smart meter bites the dust


----------



## joe-nwt

Service call: pump won't shut off with disconnect.

















Temp fix until replacement arrives.









Breaker feeding this was over my right shoulder.

Let the IEC roasting begin.....


----------



## backstay

Canning crab apple juice.


----------



## Forge Boyz

backstay said:


> Canning crab apple juice.
> View attachment 168311


My grandmother used to make crab apple jelly, and seal it in jars with paraffin wax. I haven't had it in years.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay

Making apple sauce from Chestnut crabs.


----------



## backstay

Getting ready to can.


----------



## canbug

A buddies driller hit a water line.








It took until 11pm to shut it down, never did find the valve and had to shut down a couple of pumps. Not a residential feed so not looking to fix it for a few days?
It was not on the locate sheets and the customer said not to worry about it.
Famous last words.

Tim.


----------



## canbug

Work all day, jump in the truck with a buddy, drive 2hrs North to pull a night shift to remove some temp PAPIs we installed this spring. Start the evening with rain and lightning but should be over soon.








Sleep tomorrow 😴

Tim.


----------



## canbug

Just a short shower.








Back to work.

Tim


----------



## Mbit

777 wrastlin


----------



## oldsparky52

Are those individual conductors entering the side of a steel cabinet in individual holes (bottom pic)?


----------



## joe-nwt

You would think in that type of environment they would have used some kind of corrosion-resistant hardware on the bus connections.


----------



## Mbit

joe-nwt said:


> You would think in that type of environment they would have used some kind of corrosion-resistant hardware on the bus connections.


THOSE are the type of thoughts that will make you go crazy!


----------



## Mbit

oldsparky52 said:


> Are those individual conductors entering the side of a steel cabinet in individual holes (bottom pic)?


Yes, it is 1580 type P, single conductor 777 MCM.


----------



## joe-nwt

Re: post 1725

Went with a Square D equivalent from their Tele lineup.









Owner said to chuck the old one, but I just had to know.....


----------



## Breakfasteatre

joe-nwt said:


> Re: post 1725
> 
> Went with a Square D equivalent from their Tele lineup.
> 
> 
> Owner said to chuck the old one, but I just had to know.....
> View attachment 168574


how the hell does a steel shaft break inside an all plastic component?!

How much was the square D? does it have a steel plate inside to bond the connectors like the hubbell hblds3?


----------



## joe-nwt

My cost was $130. 60A switch.

No steel plate.


----------



## joe-nwt

Shaft snapped at a relief cut for the snap-ring.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Hopefully I'm just working on eight hours today, had a short in a status circuit yesterday that was keeping this raggedy olé thing from running,


----------



## canbug

To many days look like this and that's why I work when I take time off. I miss the tools, fixing and installing equipment. 









Tim.


----------



## just the cowboy

canbug said:


> To many days look like this and that's why I work when I take time off. I miss the tools, fixing and installing equipment.
> View attachment 168709
> 
> 
> Tim.


HaHa, almost looks like my desk to a tee. Same rug, same shape desk, dual monitors, prints all over it just different maps mine are water well maps.

Yes I am in the same boat and I miss the tools, my new title is " official money spender". I get to buy all the toys but don't get to play with them. I sit in my office (and put on weight) and hear the guys talking shop about programming or network configuration and think " I used to do that".

Cowboy


----------



## Almost Retired

just the cowboy said:


> HaHa, almost looks like my desk to a tee. Same rug, same shape desk, dual monitors, prints all over it just different maps mine are water well maps.
> 
> Yes I am in the same boat and I miss the tools, my new title is " official money spender". I get to buy all the toys but don't get to play with them. I sit in my office (and put on weight) and hear the guys talking shop about programming or network configuration and think " I used to do that".
> 
> Cowboy


there actually is a simple way to avoid putting on weight
no special food, eat the same stuff you always do ... except for no junk food and sugar of any kind
the only other thing is eat just a little less
for about a month you will feel hungry earlier than meal time
when that happens chug a full glass of water
after a month you will be used to eating less 
and no more weight gain

i am actually losing weight that way
down one pant size in 4 months
and it is really starting to drop off now at 6 months


----------



## canbug

I agree with everything except no junk food. I'm off to get a donut just because you said not to  

Tim.


----------



## LGLS

canbug said:


> To many days look like this and that's why I work when I take time off. I miss the tools, fixing and installing equipment.
> View attachment 168709
> 
> 
> Tim.


OMG I been avoiding cubicle farms like the plague.


----------



## LGLS

just the cowboy said:


> HaHa, almost looks like my desk to a tee. Same rug, same shape desk, dual monitors, prints all over it just different maps mine are water well maps.
> 
> Yes I am in the same boat and I miss the tools, my new title is " official money spender". I get to buy all the toys but don't get to play with them. I sit in my office (and put on weight) and hear the guys talking shop about programming or network configuration and think " I used to do that".
> 
> Cowboy


Same rug? No one shall ever accuse you of being unhappy. Or having any taste.


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> there actually is a simple way to avoid putting on weight
> no special food, eat the same stuff you always do ... except for no junk food and sugar of any kind
> the only other thing is eat just a little less
> for about a month you will feel hungry earlier than meal time
> when that happens chug a full glass of water
> after a month you will be used to eating less
> and no more weight gain
> 
> i am actually losing weight that way
> down one pant size in 4 months
> and it is really starting to drop off now at 6 months


Lovely.

I'm a 28 waist and #150 soaking wet on a good day. Have been since the 10th grade. Can still wear anything I bought since then, and do. 6 pack abs and have no idea why or how. After the 1st shutdown 18 months after Covid hole-up, I gained...

#3 pounds. I felt like Natalie Wood.


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> there actually is a simple way to avoid putting on weight
> no special food, eat the same stuff you always do ... except for no junk food and sugar of any kind
> the only other thing is eat just a little less
> for about a month you will feel hungry earlier than meal time
> when that happens chug a full glass of water
> after a month you will be used to eating less
> and no more weight gain
> 
> i am actually losing weight that way
> down one pant size in 4 months
> and it is really starting to drop off now at 6 months


Weight loss requires a lifestyle change. You are consuming more calories then you are burning. Either burn more, or consume less, or both. But there's no quick fixed worthy of note, no cheats, no going around it.

"Ya canna change the laws of physics!!!" - "Scotty" of "Star Trek" series.


----------



## Almost Retired

LGLS said:


> Lovely.
> 
> I'm a 28 waist and #150 soaking wet on a good day. Have been since the 10th grade. Can still wear anything I bought since then, and do. 6 pack abs and have no idea why or how. After the 1st shutdown 18 months after Covid hole-up, I gained...
> 
> #3 pounds. I felt like Natalie Wood.


we have already had this discussion ... you pulled your pants down and showed the 30 inch waistband tag
no abs just a gut
so stop tripping and get back on planet earth


----------



## Almost Retired

LGLS said:


> Weight loss requires a lifestyle change. You are consuming more calories then you are burning. Either burn more, or consume less, or both. But there's no quick fixed worthy of note, no cheats, no going around it.
> 
> "Ya canna change the laws of physics!!!" - "Scotty" of "Star Trek" series.


eating less is a lifestyle change
try it .... you may get back to a 29 waist if you try


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> we have already had this discussion ... you pulled your pants down and showed the 30 inch waistband tag
> no abs just a gut
> so stop tripping and get back on planet earth


I got a 6-pack now!


----------



## Wardenclyffe




----------



## Morales5712

took the day off because they got me doing grunt work :


----------



## Slay301

CNC machine glide pads worn out went metal on metal and metal shavings piled up in it. Found this and it also smoked a 12grand breaker


----------



## Slay301

How to steal a service. Break conduit open
With a hammer cut and steal . The old ct can was like 10 ft high so that’s gonna get a gasketed cover and be a jbox and put a new ct can at a workable height. Dig up old conduit because it was fuggin smurf insted of schedule 80 pvc poco requiresn Also cut back all the weeds/trees so you can see the service from the main road


----------



## LGLS

Slay301 said:


> How to steal a service. Break conduit open
> With a hammer cut and steal . The old ct can was like 10 ft high so that’s gonna get a gasketed cover and be a jbox and put a new ct can at a workable height. Dig up old conduit because it was fuggin smurf insted of schedule 80 pvc poco requiresn Also cut back all the weeds/trees so you can see the service from the main road


What camera you got there? A potato?


----------



## Slay301

LGLS said:


> What camera you got there? A potato?


Dude Sunny af and noox on my hands lol


----------



## Kevin

I spent the last 2 weeks in Niagara Falls with the family. Both working and vacation this time. Been back since Friday.

I've been working on my vinyl side hustle. I have a shopify site set up. bluegraphics.ca 

Made some decals for a buddy of mine already. 4 sets of these and 1 of just his logo.
Next we will make decals for his trailer. 
It's nice to start making money off of a hobby haha


----------



## joe-nwt

Mounted some masts for some kind of fancy schmancy antennas for a customer. Holding a stick of 2"rigid with one hand while trying to clamp it with the other hand while standing on a ladder on uneven ground was a bit of a chore.

















Customer specs.


----------



## frankendodge

Took some flood lights and a sign off a roof today..









Put it up in the boss' back yard... hope he likes it!


----------



## Slay301

Some one stole the service off a building we borrowed some power from the bus stop for the hot box and built a new 800a ct service in a day. poco rolled 4 bucket trucks deep and 9 guys to do their side. And for the record the 750s didn’t kick my ass. We also pinned them down to 500
To fit the lugs on the ct we happened to have extra


----------



## Deeegzz

Putting that generac training I did a couple months ago to work. Had to troubleshoot a generator that wasn’t starting. Narrowed it down to the stepper motor and replaced it. Functioning properly now. Wooo!


----------



## Mbit

Deeegzz said:


> Putting that generac training I did a couple months ago to work. Had to troubleshoot a generator that wasn’t starting. Narrowed it down to the stepper motor and replaced it. Functioning properly now. Wooo!


What's that motor controlling?


----------



## Mbit

Hanging out with buzz. Getting nice and deeplike into this top shelf chinesium motor for no reason at all. On my vacation


----------



## Deeegzz

Mbit said:


> What's that motor controlling?


I believe that was a 22kw generac guardian.
It’s a resi whole home automatic transfer switch setup


----------



## glen1971

Mbit said:


> What's that motor controlling?


I'm guessing it's on the engine as part of the air/fuel controls.


----------



## Deeegzz

Mbit said:


> What's that motor controlling?


Ahhh. I misunderstood your question. It’s on the mixer assembly. It lets air in and controls the speed of the engine. It’s like the throttle body on a car. This one controls automatically to get 3600 rpm in order to get it 240v.

it was getting stuck in the closed position and not letting air in. Only small part was malfunctioning but I had to replace the whole assembly.


----------



## wcord

Before









After


----------



## joe-nwt

Ha-ha. I guess you were looking for a comment about the cover screws.

This it. 

Not bad.


----------



## Mbit

Cleaning up after somebody else.


----------



## Mbit

I've got a Homeline with a GE THQLs, Siemens QP, and Eaton BRs. Are these listed for Homeline panels? The GEs and Eatons are not sitting pretty on the bus... I've got 2 50s, a 40, a 30, and two 20s. Let's see how much HD wants. Wooow and this was "inspected".....


----------



## drsparky

Homline panels/ breakers only work with Homeline, none other fit.


----------



## backstay

Are you sure? I’ve seen them fit in a few panels over the years. May even had to cross that line once for a few days. 😉


----------



## backstay

Double


----------



## drsparky

backstay said:


> Are you sure? I’ve seen them fit in a few panels over the years. May even had to cross that line once for a few days. 😉


Yes, put them back to back and you will notice the mounting surface is not centered on the Homeline. That is why the breakers in the OP photos are cocked off center. The contacts clips now grip uneavenly and cause hotspots.


----------



## jw0445

Homeline panels will only have Homeline breakers fit properly. Homeline breakers on the other hand fit most other 1" panels


----------



## Mbit

Problem solved for $80


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Bad bearings and cracked Insulation on a 125 HP,


----------



## glen1971

To try and get ready for winter, i removed some heat trace and cable from one site and added it to another on a pressure transmitter that freezes every winter. Then moved heat trace on a second from an old out of service valve to a pressure transmitter, so it'll stand a fighting chance against freezing.
No pic, sorry. About 12' of trace and 10' of cable. I should have taken a pic of the "ground screw" someone tried to add inside a GUAT. They used a tek screw and only got the tip in, fortunately. Good thing there was another fitting, with a ground screw in it, about 6' away.


----------



## superdeez

Wasn't today but a couple of weeks ago. Was shorn of work and trying to look busy before going out of sight and mind. A few lights in an office area had one lamp that didn't work. Two or three of them had loose wires on the tombstones. The last one had this mess. The actual light ballast was still working. Then in the last week I've gotten two work orders for lights being loud and stinky. Two other bodines have gotten so hot I can't touch them and I've ended up ripping the whole mess out and replacing it all. Gonna be chasing down ballasts for awhile in that area. The neutral bar burnt up in the lighting panel shortly before I got there and no one could figure out why the lights all flickered and/or wouldn't work for like two weeks.


----------



## DragnUp




----------



## TEO

Got a call to troubleshoot some warehouse lighting that was tripping.
The roofers strike again.


----------



## CMP

TEO said:


> Got a call to troubleshoot some warehouse lighting that was tripping.
> The roofers strike again.
> View attachment 169057
> View attachment 169058


The exact reason it’s no longer acceptable to run the conduit in the roof decking.


----------



## Almost Retired

roofers and siders always use the longest nail/screw they can get
i have had a few calls on an older house suddenly tripping a breaker. finally found out new siding had been put on recently
started halving the circuit and cleared it. then i told them the only options were strip the inside wall and replace the wire or run conduit on the outside wall
they decided to do without the dead part for the time being. that was several years ago now, probably still like i left it


----------



## backstay

38.4 kW storage furnace.


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> 38.4 kW storage furnace.
> 
> View attachment 169188
> 
> View attachment 169189
> 
> View attachment 169190


Interesting. Had heard of them but never really had a look at one. So is that the way they come out of the box, final wiring to the element after the bricks are installed?

How does the airflow work? Maybe a few more pics if you have the chance?


----------



## canbug

That's interesting, I've never seen one.

Tim.


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> Interesting. Had heard of them but never really had a look at one. So is that the way they come out of the box, final wiring to the element after the bricks are installed?
> 
> How does the airflow work? Maybe a few more pics if you have the chance?


The plate at the back and front is where the air flows. But there is an internal fan the draws the super hot brick air(over 1000 degrees) and mixes it with the forced air.


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> View attachment 169192
> 
> View attachment 169193
> 
> 
> The plate at the back and front is where the air flows. But there is an internal fan the draws the super hot brick air(over 1000 degrees) and mixes it with the forced air.


im guessing this for charging during off peak and using during peak hours ?

AFAIK we dont have resi off peak rates
any way i use propane wall heaters, power off and genny on i can ride thru several weeks of lost power weather very comfortably


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> im guessing this for charging during off peak and using during peak hours ?
> 
> AFAIK we dont have resi off peak rates
> any way i use propane wall heaters, power off and genny on i can ride thru several weeks of lost power weather very comfortably


They call it Off-peak, charges from 11 PM to 7 AM. 5.5 cents/kWh

The only thing cheaper, is ground source heat pump Or wood.


----------



## canbug

We also don't have off-peak but our rate is just above 4 cents KWh.

Tim.


----------



## readydave8

went to look at small list of tasks for new customer

1st was electric fence, previously in service elsewhere, politely explained that I don't know anything about them 

it worked for a few days when he put it in and then stopped working

powered by 6volt battery that looked like it came from exit light

battery read 2.6 volt, told him it wouldn't work until he got new battery

later got to thinking. no battery charger. he doesn't know that battery will only work til it runs down.


----------



## LGLS

backstay said:


> View attachment 169192
> 
> View attachment 169193
> 
> 
> The plate at the back and front is where the air flows. But there is an internal fan the draws the super hot brick air(over 1000 degrees) and mixes it with the forced air.


So what's it's purpose, is it to heat the brick for future distribution when the electric rate is low, and then heat the space when it's expensive? Because these brick-filled heating units, albeit smaller scale, are quite common In England, Ireland, Scotland and Whales, because all those EU countries have a night-rate metering scheme... and electric heat and domestic hot water are much more common there. 

Also could provide a nice softer even heat on the regular instead of just cycling on-and-off on an ass needed basis, so less temperature swinging.


----------



## LGLS

Almost Retired said:


> im guessing this for charging during off peak and using during peak hours ?
> 
> AFAIK we dont have resi off peak rates
> any way i use propane wall heaters, power off and genny on i can ride thru several weeks of lost power weather very comfortably


"Oh sweetie... when will you ever learn?
Alcohol is cheaper than any of that rubbish, so
Grab a bottle, hunker down and pray for daylight!" -Karen(ism)


----------



## Mbit

Replacing a plug











Replacing a condenser fan motor









Replacing this wonderful connector. Made in Germany 🙃


----------



## drsparky

Network switch died, lost communication to site. 2 hours on paved roads, 50 miles of logging roads and 30 minutes to the top with an ATV. As bonus reterminated two solar panell the wire had pulled out of the distribution panel. 
Nice view but kind of hazzy today.
Long day, saw two moose and a lot of grouse.


----------



## backstay

How many watts is each module?


----------



## drsparky

backstay said:


> How many watts is each module?


3500 x 6 for 21000 watts for the site.


----------



## backstay

The boiler from hell. Repaired the burnt out back of the heat exchanger. Replaced the front with a factory maintenance kit. Now the boiler doesn’t see the flame. I see no flame sensor. I’m thinking it somehow uses the ignition. Manufacturers manual is a little light on information.


----------



## glen1971

backstay said:


> The boiler from hell. Repaired the burnt out back of the heat exchanger. Replaced the front with a factory maintenance kit. Now the boiler doesn’t see the flame. I see no flame sensor. I’m thinking it somehow uses the ignition. Manufacturers manual is a little light on information.
> View attachment 169288


Flame detection from a rod at the ignitor?


----------



## backstay

glen1971 said:


> Flame detection from a rod at the ignitor?


I’ve never seen this before. Is that possible? The whole stainless boiler was out of it. There is nothing but temperature sensors and the igniter. The igniter you can see, it also has a grounded rod next to it to spark off of. That doesn’t have a wire on it in the photo.


----------



## glen1971

backstay said:


> I’ve never seen this before. Is that possible? The whole stainless boiler was out of it. There is nothing but temperature sensors and the igniter. The igniter you can see, it also has a grounded rod next to it to spark off of. That doesn’t have a wire on it in the photo.


Many smaller flare stack ignitor and heaters I've worked on have a 3 or 4 wire cable from the controller to the ignitor module, where the spark device is connected. 2 wires for the ignitor, and 1 and a ground for the flame ionization rod to send a voltage signal back to the controller. More volts=stronger flame signal.

Here is a clip from a Profire 2100 manual, on the terminal designations for that unit.


----------



## backstay

glen1971 said:


> Many smaller flare stack ignitor and heaters I've worked on have a 3 or 4 wire cable from the controller to the ignitor module, where the spark device is connected. 2 wires for the ignitor, and 1 and a ground for the flame ionization rod to send a voltage signal back to the controller. More volts=stronger flame signal.
> 
> Here is a clip from a Profire 2100 manual, on the terminal designations for that unit.
> 
> View attachment 169305


This is all I see.


----------



## glen1971

backstay said:


> This is all I see.
> View attachment 169313


It looks like the Yel/Grn is a ground through out all of the rest of the controls. Will it try to light at all? With the wire on terminal #1 from the burner unhooked, is there a voltage reading between it and ground, while it us trying to light? I'm just grasping at straws though.


----------



## joe-nwt

backstay said:


> This is all I see.
> View attachment 169313


Can we see the rest of this picture please?


----------



## Kevin

Finished the fence tonight, fixed the framing mistake from yesterday (had to change 2 joists and change the beam because we ended up 2' short from what our plans called for haha

This is a huge job for a small backyard... gas lines, electrical, fireplace vent to relocate, furnace vents have been relocated, water line has been reloacated, framing has been repaired where rotted, fence, interlock (thankfully someone else is doing the interlock!), new siding, and more just for a townhouse backyard...

This started with me saying I'll do the fence 😅 it's supposed to be a small side job which we estimate has another 80hrs of labour at least.... I'm at 100hrs currently here 😅😅😅

At least I've got the 1000 watt MH to keep me sane

FYI, this project plus normal work is why I'm barely on here anymore


----------



## backstay

@joe-nwt


----------



## CMP

@backstay 
It is very possible to use one burner electrode for both ignition and flame sensing. But that is dependant on on the burner control module being able to perform both functions simultaneously. Look for the brand and model of the burner flame control module.

Ignition function uses high voltage AC or capacitive discharge. Flame rod sensing uses DC rectification sensing, the flame provides rectification between the rod and the grounded burner surface or grounded rod.

The ground connection (dedicated wire) between the burner control and the sensing metal area inside the burner flame area is extremely important. Any rust or corrosion between metal burner assembly parts WILL interfere with the burner control recieving the micro amp signal from the flame rectification. Make sure that the flame rod and surronding burner grounded metal is clean and free of contaminates, for the flame to fully envelope the metal for proper signal.

Find the instructions for the for the flame control module, instead of the burner module, for specifics. And how to test the flame control.


----------



## CMP

Here is the distriutors page.








Document Library


PROPAK TM Ultra High Efficiency Raypak Xfyre Ultra High Efficiency Raypak Xtherm Ultra High Efficiency Raypak MVB Raypak Atmospheric Raypak Instant-Pak Rheem Water...



www.huronvalleysales.com





The boiler manufacturer is on the unit tag, local to me, but I suggest you go directly to the flame control manufacturer.


----------



## backstay

CMP said:


> @backstay
> It is very possible to use one burner electrode for both ignition and flame sensing. But that is dependant on on the burner control module being able to perform both functions simultaneously. Look for the brand and model of the burner flame control module.
> 
> Ignition function uses high voltage AC or capacitive discharge. Flame rod sensing uses DC rectification sensing, the flame provides rectification between the rod and the grounded burner surface or grounded rod.
> 
> The ground connection (dedicated wire) between the burner control and the sensing metal area inside the burner flame area is extremely important. Any rust or corrosion between metal burner assembly parts WILL interfere with the burner control recieving the micro amp signal from the flame rectification. Make sure that the flame rod and surronding burner grounded metal is clean and free of contaminates, for the flame to fully envelope the metal for proper signal.
> 
> Find the instructions for the for the flame control module, instead of the burner module, for specifics. And how to test the flame control.


The whole end is new. It’s a maintenance replacement kit. So the igniter is new.

Sometimes when I power it up, it indicates flame (burner on lamp) before firing. Then locks out on false flame. Other times it fires but doesn’t see the flame and locks out on flame failure.


----------



## Almost Retired

new out of the box isnt always proof of good
if the flame controller is behaving that badly
i would be headed back to the dealer with this one to exchange for another new one


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> new out of the box isnt always proof of good
> if the flame controller is behaving that badly
> i would be headed back to the dealer with this one to exchange for another new one


Unless it’s the board that is causing this. Going to have to pull the end and check. Trouble is it’s pro bono work, my back is out, and it’s getting cold here.


----------



## Johbndeere

Almost Retired said:


> new out of the box isnt always proof of good
> if the flame controller is behaving that badly
> i would be headed back to the dealer with this one to exchange for another new one


Exactly, in the past I used to think that if it's new - it's guaranteed to be good, but over the years I've come to understand that this isn't so and even often something gets broken and this is normal.


----------



## CMP

Can you find the maker and model of the flame control, before tearing the burner apart?


----------



## Almost Retired

backstay said:


> Unless it’s the board that is causing this. Going to have to pull the end and check. Trouble is it’s pro bono work, my back is out, and it’s getting cold here.


i meant take the whole controls package .. burner, board, and all
hook line and sinker
lock stock and barrel


----------



## backstay

Almost Retired said:


> i meant take the whole controls package .. burner, board, and all
> hook line and sinker
> lock stock and barrel


No dealers around here. I don’t no where they got the kit from. I’ll find out more this afternoon.


----------



## CMP

This module looks similar to what your wiring diagram shows, and it can be setup for one flame rod or an ignition electrode and a flame rod. You might have something similar and it is not configured correctly. This is why I said you need the flame control module instructions. Details matter, this particular unit was configured for two electrodes, but says on the label, it can be configured for one.

Get the model and brand and look up the cut sheet for it...

The repair man before me repaired this burner by replacing all of the burner control parts, and it still did not function properly. The problem was the ground connection, it depends on a solid, reliable, low resistance ground connection for it to function properly and reliably. The burner and mounting frame was rusty from water boil overs, and had a shitty connection of metal to metal. The fix was to clean, drill and tap the burner assembly to install a dedicated ground wire from the module ground terminal to the burner assembly. The old existing module was reinstalled and the parts changer one put back in the box, on the shelf for a spare, back in 2009, haven't heard a complaint about it since then.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Mine was a loose connection on the 24v transformer, start and not prove the flame.


----------



## backstay

There is only one board in this one. The boiler is a 650,000 BTu modulation unit. It has two sets of valves. Two modulating, two on/off. Inlet and over temperature sensors. Output temperature sensor and flow switch.

I’m going there this afternoon, I’ll update you, take more pictures.


----------



## CMP

The temp control and ,modulation controls and valves are normally seperate gear from the flame control , due due to FM Factory Mutual requirements. Maxitrol is the modulation valve and control manufacturer that I am familiar with, they are local to me, and been around a long time. I have experience with their equipment.


----------



## backstay

We got it running. I cleaned the control board and the other guy pulled the igniter and set the gap closer.

I want to thank *everyone* for the gentle prodding that got us on the right track! Good job. 👏🏻

Control valves. 
































This is the board. The large black wire is to the igniter


----------



## CMP

Glad to hear that you got it figured out good thing because it looks like its maker is history so show it tender care.



https://opencorporates.com/companies/us_mi/800626231


----------



## backstay

CMP said:


> Glad to hear that you got it figured out good thing because it looks like its maker is history so show it tender care.
> 
> 
> 
> https://opencorporates.com/companies/us_mi/800626231


We just ordered the maintenance kits this spring.


----------



## CMP

Might be that someone bought them out, or is using the same burner components. The address shown on the tag is just a few miles down the road from me, and the state records show the corp as dissolved in 2018 by the corporate officer. ? You might want to make a note on the boiler of who you sourced the parts from.


----------



## backstay

I think it was Huron Valley Sales.


----------



## Mbit

Driving 5 hours and "troubleshooting" an unplugged cable lol. Brilliant


----------



## Almost Retired

looks like the oilfield ?
those poor guys are scared of connectors that look like that
i am always surprised that almost everything gets plugged in correctly
almost every time. HUGE amounts of cords to be plugged in!!

I sent you a message


----------



## Mbit

Yeah it's a drill rig. It is actually amazing they don't mess up more of the cabling.


----------



## Almost Retired

what type of material are they using for the ID tags on the plugs ?
it always seemed to be a big deal about tags getting knocked off or made illegible

for nearly a year i did call out service work for land rigs in my area, then they all finished and moved away, end of that job, i liked it a lot
one of the drilling co.'s i went to was trying to use ear tags for cows lol
i dont think it was successful


----------



## readydave8

Hanging paddle fan, guess also installing fan box


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> what type of material are they using for the ID tags on the plugs ?


A combination of color coding, heat shrink labeling on the cable, and the plugs are also engraved.


----------



## Almost Retired

the way rough necks handle stuff, i figure the only permanent solution is engraving
but that is only if it is really deep and can be read after being beaten with a hammer LOL


----------



## readydave8

The day didn't improve, look what was in the box that needed recessed receptacle 

Luckily was #14's and box was 22.5 ci. And had hammer with rubber handle


----------



## Kevin

I helped rough in the gas lines for my buddy's backyard.... had to change the ¾ from meter to basement to 1"

Now I may get a gas fitter license haha

Then I made a sign for the gas line so the interlock guys dont mess it up

Tomorrow I run PVC for electrical!


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> the way rough necks handle stuff, i figure the only permanent solution is engraving
> but that is only if it is really deep and can be read after being beaten with a hammer LOL


Basically. They're the most careless operators I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Mbit said:


> Basically. They're the most careless operators I've ever seen in my life.


My operators with a forklift can find many hard to reach devices,...


----------



## Morales5712

Current employer , told me he’s laying me off so they got me in a room
Full of temporary lights expecting to clean them basically just milking the week (not cleaning sh*t)


----------



## backstay

You’re only as good as your last job.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Changing a heatsink fan in an old control net PF 40,...


----------



## frankendodge

Sitting in the van waiting for poco to disconnect since 9am. It's now noon. Apparently it's still on the schedule today..
Sigh.


----------



## backstay

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 169412
> 
> Changing a heatsink fan in an old control net PF 40,...


That looks awful. What are the devices below the drives that look like they have BNC connectors? Some sort of communication or signals?


----------



## Wardenclyffe

backstay said:


> That looks awful. What are the devices below the drives that look like they have BNC connectors? Some sort of communication or signals?


LOL at awful, it's AB Controlnet daisy chained and to each drive, and it is a pain replacing a drive and all that goes with setting them up.


----------



## splatz

backstay said:


> What are the devices below the drives that look like they have BNC connectors? Some sort of communication or signals?


----------



## backstay

Thanks. Never saw that before. More familiar with older AB PLC stuff and Bailey Net 90. The PLCs were dedicated to machines and didn’t do much communication. The Bailey system was the DCS system for the mill. All the control rooms were multi screen affairs. But that was over twenty years ago. Now the most communication I get is muttering to myself.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

From this









To this









And lots in between,


----------



## canbug

Looking at a panel replacement in a horse barn. The bus is showing its age.
















Tim


----------



## Kevin

I ran 60' of conduit under a deck that's 9' long...

-1 run of ¾ from basement to deck for future
-2 runs of ¾ from basement out the end of the deck for low voltage (speakers and network cables)
-1 run of 1" from basement out the end of the deck for electrical (240v patio heater, 2 crts for receptacles, 1 crt for lighting)
-1 run of ¾ from deck to end of deck for electrical
-2 runs of 1" from deck to end of deck for low voltage lighting (we have LED strips, landscape lighting, and RGBW puck lights everywhere)

All the conduits going to the deck are 90° up thru the deck and are going into a cabinet beside the BBQ with all the controls inside a nema 4x enclosure. (I forgot to get a photo of the conduits there)

6 conduits come out the end of the deck, and are strapped to the deck awaiting the planter boxes, steps, and pergola to be built, and will continue to where they need to go once framed.

I also put my sign up, wedged it in the fence in front of the gas line. 

Then we realized our mistake with the deck and step depth for where to start the interlock, so we took it upon ourselves to fix it, and change the pattern while we were at it. There's a before and after picture.... the interlock guy is gonna be really confused come morning haha


----------



## joe-nwt




----------



## Almost Retired

vehicle wiring ?


----------



## joe-nwt

Stoker auger on a biomass boiler had a burn back.


----------



## Kevin

Worked late into the evening to get some deck boards on.

Also took a photo of my conduits


----------



## backstay

What the black stuff?


----------



## frankendodge

Flex seal.. I can just see it on the can.
A lot of guys will staple tar paper to the joist tops. Either way, keeps crud that settles between the decking from rotting the joists.
Looks good!


----------



## backstay

Electric boiler was making noise.


----------



## joe-nwt

12lbs will make the noise go away after you fix the leak.


----------



## backstay

joe-nwt said:


> 12lbs will make the noise go away after you fix the leak.


Not the plumber, but they were there before me. HO said there was water everywhere when they were working on it. Something about a zone valve.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> What the black stuff?





frankendodge said:


> Flex seal.. I can just see it on the can.
> A lot of guys will staple tar paper to the joist tops. Either way, keeps crud that settles between the decking from rotting the joists.
> Looks good!


It is flex seal, but we were using it to turn the Blueskin from white to black so you can't see it between the brown deck boards.


----------



## Kevin

Been sick all week, feeling better now, should be able to go to work Monday.

Made this sign today.









I'd have done a different colour scheme, but I had already made the Coloplast blue (it was a for sale sign, I covered it up).


----------



## brian john

Building a second garage, on the first scoop of dirt they hit the water line and yes prior to digging we tried to locate and mark but to no avail. I am on a common well with 4 other houses and had to scramble to shut the water off, head to town and get material for a temporary repair, then figure out what to do about getting water back to my house, there were no trenchers available so a temporary feed was put in. (see second photo). By the grace of luck we missed the septic by an inch


----------



## joe-nwt

Kevin said:


> Been sick all week, feeling better now, should be able to go to work Monday.
> 
> Made this sign today.
> View attachment 169698
> 
> 
> I'd have done a different colour scheme, but I had already made the Coloplast blue (it was a for sale sign, I covered it up).


Wife made this one last night for the back yard.


----------



## MikeFL

brian john said:


> Building a second garage, on the first scoop of dirt they hit the water line and yes prior to digging we tried to locate and mark but to no avail. I am on a common well with 4 other houses and had to scramble to shut the water off, head to town and get material for a temporary repair, then figure out what to do about getting water back to my house, there were no trenchers available so a temporary feed was put in. (see second photo). By the grace of luck we missed the septic by an inch
> View attachment 169699
> 
> 
> View attachment 169700


Detached.
Thinking EV in the future?


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Been sick all week, feeling better now, should be able to go to work Monday.
> 
> Made this sign today.
> View attachment 169698
> 
> 
> I'd have done a different colour scheme, but I had already made the Coloplast blue (it was a for sale sign, I covered it up).


Sorry to hear about the illness. 
Hope you bounce back 150%.


----------



## brian john

MikeFL said:


> Detached.
> Thinking EV in the future?


Maybe solar on the roof but at this time I would go Hybrid in lieu of EV.

We have my Cobra, a Kawasaki Mule, kayaks, jet skis, and two boats, but still not enough room.


----------



## MikeFL

Did you do any good fishing over the summer? 
Or crabbing? Do you eat blue crabs?
That place of yours looks like soft crab country.


----------



## brian john

MikeFL said:


> Did you do any good fishing over the summer?
> Or crabbing? Do you eat blue crabs?
> That place of yours looks like soft crab country.


Oysters, and crabs (not a soft shell eater), set up for fishing but did very little this year.


----------



## MikeFL

Soft crab prep is quick. About 30 seconds with a good paring knife.
Cut the eyes off across the face, lift the points on the shell & scrape out lungs, and males I remove the gonads.
Medium heat in a covered frying pan.

Hamburger bun with tarter sauce & a dash of Old Bay.
Lettuce & tomato if that's your thing.

Catching them you literally walk along (wade) in the shallows with a dip net. They like tall grass & also any structure (a tree laying in the water, a rock, etc.). If they're not scurrying when the dip net approaches they're soft. From there you can just pick them up with your hand. Nothing like fresh soft crab.


----------



## LGLS

MikeFL said:


> Soft crab prep is quick. About 30 seconds with a good paring knife.
> Cut the eyes off across the face, lift the points on the shell & scrape out lungs, and males I remove the gonads.
> Medium heat in a covered frying pan.
> 
> Hamburger bun with tarter sauce & a dash of Old Bay.
> Lettuce & tomato if that's your thing.
> 
> Catching them you literally walk along (wade) in the shallows with a dip net. They like tall grass & also any structure (a tree laying in the water, a rock, etc.). If they're not scurrying when the dip net approaches they're soft. From there you can just pick them up with your hand. Nothing like fresh soft crab.


Why is "Old Bay" even a thing? It improves nothing... actually quite bland and I find it disgusting. And tartar sauce? On seafood? Public school fish sticks maybe or a McD's Fish-a-ma-jig sandwich but man... not your own real fresh fish! I was about 6 when I discovered fish were NOT square with breading or in stick form...


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Yesterday they said the wind machine wasn't working, blown fuse on B phase,...


----------



## drsparky

Wardenclyffe said:


> Yesterday they said the wind machine wasn't working, blown fuse on B phase,...
> View attachment 169705


They don't give those fuses away, they were over $400 bucks each years ago.


----------



## LGLS

Yikes!


----------



## Wardenclyffe

drsparky said:


> They don't give those fuses away, they were over $400 bucks each years ago.


Three something,... put a 250 in till the new ones get here, one plus three spares.


----------



## joe-nwt

drsparky said:


> They don't give those fuses away, they were over $400 bucks each years ago.











FRS-R-225


FRS-R 225 Amp, 600V, Class RK5, Bussmann FRS-R-225, FRS-R 225A | aka: Fusetron FRS-R-225, Cooper Bussmann FRS-R-225, UPC: 051712508490




www.allfuses.com


----------



## brian john

drsparky said:


> They don't give those fuses away, they were over $400 bucks each years ago.


Quite a while ago I had to install 2-6000 amp fuses, should have seen the price tag for those. But the busway repair was so expensive the fuses were a blip on the invoice.


----------



## LGLS

brian john said:


> Quite a while ago I had to install 2-6000 amp fuses, should have seen the price tag for those. But the busway repair was so expensive the fuses were a blip on the invoice.


HOW'd a 6000 amp busway get damaged???


----------



## backstay

Steffes storage heater went swimming. Waiting on parts prices.


----------



## joe-nwt

Parts? That'll buff right out.


----------



## Kevin

Spent the last 2 days down here in Brampton retrofitting more solar panels onto our skids. They were built with just 1x330w solar panel because they were running only 1 camera... the client wanted more cameras so we temporarily installed more cameras on the skid units but now with winter approaching we had issues with using more than we can make. 

Installed the 2 panels and their rails as per the original design, and changed the wiring in the battery box to accommodate the increased amperage (we originally used #10 because we didn't exceed that, now with 660w of solar we will be above what thd #10 was good for, plus the boss wanted to change the battery cables anyway...)

We are building 4 more of these skid units in the coming weeks, and when I deliver the 2 additional units to this site, I will be adding an additional battery to these existing units to make them 24v as originally designed before... well it's a long story. Short version is, we didn't have enough batteries and the boss didn't like where the 4th battery will go...


----------



## Kevin

Started working on the lights in the trailer... it's aess right now because I spent the last 2 days working on the side of the road, and didn't have the patience to put things back properly as I used them. So now that I'm in Niagara falls, tomorrow I'll be cleaning up and organizing it.
















Installed a few things today, but these are the things I'm most proud of. We designed these, had them manufactured, and powder coated.

They're for using them on a forklift inside the forklift airlock


----------



## backstay

Modules man, modules, they aren’t solar panels!



Module.
A complete, environmentally protected unit consisting of solar cells and other components designed to produce dc power.


----------



## drsparky

backstay said:


> Modules man, modules, they aren’t solar panels!
> 
> 
> 
> Module.
> A complete, environmentally protected unit consisting of solar cells and other components designed to produce dc power.


Solar paneles are a perfectly exceptible term, anyone hears the term knows what it means. Solar Panels | Tesla


----------



## Wardenclyffe

A _silo_ is a structure for storing bulk materials


----------



## backstay




----------



## backstay




----------



## 460 Delta

The garage foreman at the main garage is out sick with pneumonia and bronchitis so I’m filling in as the wrench benders foreman. My little project, other than keeping the projects moving forward, was to extract broken off exhaust manifold bolts in an ISM Cummins.
One of the young guys said to me that You’re pretty good at this, why don’t you do it anymore? I’m just not that into running a garage and doing diesel anymore was my response, just because I can, doesn’t mean it’s enjoyable.


----------



## Almost Retired

did you have a left hand bit and ease outs?


----------



## 460 Delta

Almost Retired said:


> did you have a left hand bit and ease outs?


Left hand bits are mostly a waste of time doing manifold bolts. They were twisted off using brute force, or from being pulled apart from repeated heat cycles, then locked in place with carbon and rust. Easy-Outs would be banned in any garage I was the boss of.
My technique is CAREFULLY center punch the bolt, start with a 3/16” drill bit, and drill center to center of the bolt completely through. Now carefully step up 1/64” at a time until you reach 17/64” and take a die grinder with a 1/4” safe end carbide and carefully work around until you see the spiral of the bolt threads. Usually at this point or even before, the vibration and cutting will loosen the bolt and just start to turn it in tighter. At this point you’ve won. Take a 1/4” screwdriver or something like that and stick in the bolt and twist it on out. It works like the principle of tightening up slightly a stuck fastener to break a bond so you can loosen it up.
A month or so ago one of the young guys doing this same task drilled from one side of the bolt to the other, basically diagonal, broke off an Easy-Out, then two more drill bits into the head and bolt trying to fix that first bollux. After all was said and done, a oversized threadsert had to be ordered that was 9/16”x12 outside, and 10mm inside. They didn’t hit water somehow and the truck is hauling concrete right now.


----------



## Almost Retired

i like the concept of sequentially increasing bit size to expose the threads
it even sounds like it would work better
and i can see that possibly at some point before the threads are exposed it might loosen up enough to come out
i have used ease outs and left hand bits before (i just couldnt stand the thought of possibly tightening the bolt with right hand)
and no they are not very efficient or successful

which reminds me 
when i worked at a sawmill, a millwright heard me asking about an ease out for rigid pipe at the parts room
i was changing a pipe run and had encountered a piece broken where it entered a condulet which we did not have a replacement for on site
he told me to come with him and he would make me some in just a few minutes, of course i was skeptical
he took some old chipper knives (extremely hard steel, they begin as very large and eventually are worn/sharpened till they are too small)
he used two pieces that would fit inside 1/2" up to 1" and the other 1.25" and larger and simply ground a left hand edge into them exactly like a 2 sided ease out
that was nearly 20 yrs ago, i still have them on the truck and used the smaller one several times
the primary trick is to drive them in far enough that they can hold when you turn, other wise you will simply ream the piece


----------



## Forge Boyz

Almost Retired said:


> i like the concept of sequentially increasing bit size to expose the threads
> it even sounds like it would work better
> and i can see that possibly at some point before the threads are exposed it might loosen up enough to come out
> i have used ease outs and left hand bits before (i just couldnt stand the thought of possibly tightening the bolt with right hand)
> and no they are not very efficient or successful
> 
> which reminds me
> when i worked at a sawmill, a millwright heard me asking about an ease out for rigid pipe at the parts room
> i was changing a pipe run and had encountered a piece broken where it entered a condulet which we did not have a replacement for on site
> he told me to come with him and he would make me some in just a few minutes, of course i was skeptical
> he took some old chipper knives (extremely hard steel, they begin as very large and eventually are worn/sharpened till they are too small)
> he used two pieces that would fit inside 1/2" up to 1" and the other 1.25" and larger and simply ground a left hand edge into them exactly like a 2 sided ease out
> that was nearly 20 yrs ago, i still have them on the truck and used the smaller one several times
> the primary trick is to drive them in far enough that they can hold when you turn, other wise you will simply ream the piece


That's cool. We actually have a set of EZ outs for the common small pipe sizes. I haven't used them much at all.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Almost Retired

well new construction of course it would be rarely
but re-directing or repairing an existing run, is the most likely spot


----------



## MikeFL

Easy outs have worked for me many times.
Can't say it's fun. Always a sphincter tightener for sure!
And when (if) that fails it's the helicoil to the rescue. 

I can respect that in given situations the easy out is not the best practice. 
I've never had to do mechanical work on $150,000 machines. 

In any process it's all about getting that first drill hole perfectly centered for the entire depth of the hole. Get that right and the rest of it follows.


----------



## Almost Retired

part of the reason that a small grinder to level the surface a bit
and a center punch are highly recommended before drilling the first hole


----------



## samgregger

The trick I have used many times is get a big welding rod, intentionally "stick" it to the broken off bolt, let it heat up, then let it cool down, bend the rod at a right angle so you have a lever, and then twist it out.


----------



## 460 Delta

If you JUST HAVE to use an Easy-Out on a fitting, especially a brass fitting, forget the heartbreak glass hard stuff. Grab your Torx bit set and hammer in the size that cuts a nice spline inside and then twist it out. For best effect, have the socket on a breaker bar and as you drive the Torx into the hole pull on the breaker bar handle, the banging and turning will almost always bring it out.

This is turning into diesel talk.


----------



## glen1971

Forge Boyz said:


> That's cool. We actually have a set of EZ outs for the common small pipe sizes. I haven't used them much at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I've carried from 1/4" to 1" NPT EZ outs in my truck for years. It's one of those tools you may use every 3-4 years, but when you need it, they'll save the day..


----------



## glen1971

Online TDG course renewal and staying away from the 100 kmh wind gusts we're seeing this morning. I've got a couple of other minor indoor jobs to tackle today, just driving there will be the fun..


----------



## just the cowboy

Just added a few things to my lab. Giving a hands on test to an interviewee next week


----------



## Cosmorok

Myself and a journeyman have been asked to make up a testing board for new hires, it's a project if/when things slow down. We're thinking simple PLC fixes, simple troubleshooting. What are some things that you wire wrong to test people?

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy

Cosmorok said:


> Myself and a journeyman have been asked to make up a testing board for new hires, it's a project if/when things slow down. We're thinking simple PLC fixes, simple troubleshooting. What are some things that you wire wrong to test people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


Our hands on is. 
draw a 3 wire circuit. 
now hook it up. 
now draw and add a red and green pilot light.
Next
Wire a loop with this display and temperature transmitter. 
now set the scaling of the display to the transmitter.
read the current flowing. 
Next
Here is a laptop connect to this PLC at IP 10.10.10.10. (Laptop is set to 192.169.1.5) on purpose. 
write a program to match the hardwire part you just did
wire the I/O for it. 
download to PLC and test. 
Next
Replace relays and push buttons with HMI.

As for the troubleshooting end I did that when I taught classes. 
1. don’t strip a wire just put it under a terminal. 
2. open an ice cube relay and cut the coil wire. 
3. superglue a contact closed. 
4. if using starter put in a bad heater that won’t reset. 
5 pull back the insulation cut the wire. Then reinsert the cut piece ( if done right it will be a loose connection that work and don’t work when they touch the wire)
6 pull the bottom off of a relay socket and cuts connection
7 spread the pins in a relay socket. 
8 cut a terminal strip top to bottom


----------



## glen1971

Cosmorok said:


> Myself and a journeyman have been asked to make up a testing board for new hires, it's a project if/when things slow down. We're thinking simple PLC fixes, simple troubleshooting. What are some things that you wire wrong to test people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


What aspect of the trade are you hiring for?
Three way switch stumps many..
I've had a couple of lengthy discussions with different guys on how to wire shutdown devices, where a fault grounds a mag on a motor. The say they need to be fail safe and NC in series, and I try to explain that they are NO in parallel. I let them be, and help them again the next day when it wouldn't start.
I've had a guy call me to troubleshoot a VFD and he said he had voltage on one side of a fuse and not the other. I said "the fuse is bad", and he asked "are you sure?".

My point is you can ask what you feel is relevant for the position you're trying to fill. There's no point in question on troubleshooting if you're looking for someone to run miles of conduit. No point in asking how to do complex pipe bends if you are in residential.


----------



## backstay

Cosmorok said:


> Myself and a journeyman have been asked to make up a testing board for new hires, it's a project if/when things slow down. We're thinking simple PLC fixes, simple troubleshooting. What are some things that you wire wrong to test people?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


240 volt circuit in a water heater. Drop one hot and watch them finding 120 volts to ground everywhere. Then install an open element in the top position, this time with 240 present. Then an open thermostat in the top position. I’m amazed how many electricians can’t troubleshoot a 240 volt circuit.


----------



## MotoGP1199

Went out for a service call to a motor that was just replaced and overheating. Dual voltage motor was wired for 240 Volts and supplied with 120. Easy fix.

Wife's family is doing a wizard of oz theme with all the kids and grand kids. To be a good sport I'm going as the yellow brick road. Looked on Amazon and $60-70 for a cheap costume. My solution $14 shirt and a sharpie. Had to make this today.


----------



## superdeez

Fixing the electrical in a city park damaged by flooding post Ian. The melted GFI was actually left over from an old arson incident. Edit: This was over the course of all of last week.


----------



## Cosmorok

glen1971 said:


> What aspect of the trade are you hiring for?
> Three way switch stumps many..
> I've had a couple of lengthy discussions with different guys on how to wire shutdown devices, where a fault grounds a mag on a motor. The say they need to be fail safe and NC in series, and I try to explain that they are NO in parallel. I let them be, and help them again the next day when it wouldn't start.
> I've had a guy call me to troubleshoot a VFD and he said he had voltage on one side of a fuse and not the other. I said "the fuse is bad", and he asked "are you sure?".
> 
> My point is you can ask what you feel is relevant for the position you're trying to fill. There's no point in question on troubleshooting if you're looking for someone to run miles of conduit. No point in asking how to do complex pipe bends if you are in residential.


It's a commercial/industrial company, I think the idea is to test journeymen who say they're great at troubleshooting, it wouldn't be for apprentices(maybe 5th terms though). I'm liking all these ideas, so when it comes time I'll make these suggestions to the people in charge and make it happen. It'll be good for me too because I don't have a lot of industrial experience so understanding how to make something wrong will help make it run properly.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971

Cosmorok said:


> It's a commercial/industrial company, I think the idea is to test journeymen who say they're great at troubleshooting, it wouldn't be for apprentices(maybe 5th terms though). I'm liking all these ideas, so when it comes time I'll make these suggestions to the people in charge and make it happen. It'll be good for me too because I don't have a lot of industrial experience so understanding how to make something wrong will help make it run properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


If you deal with area classifications, you could draw out a couple of different scenarios, and see if the applicant knows where to put a seal. Or the right wiring method.


----------



## backstay

Got a new locator yesterday. Found a couple of things with it.


----------



## wcord

backstay said:


> Got a new locator yesterday. Found a couple of things with it.
> 
> View attachment 170433
> View attachment 170435
> 
> View attachment 170434


I've used the same type of locator on occasion. Seems every brand is unbelievably accurate in finding stuff.


----------



## Kevin

Stuck at home still cause I'm still swollen and on pain medication from my wizdom teeth.... so I made some signs for the office.

No parking magnet for the office, we have a reserved parking spot in front of our loading bay, and for some reason, Sundays the church people park in it. I've been leaving them notes, but I think this will get the point across.

The no dumping signs are for a lot we bought. Boss is worried about dumping this winter so I took it upon myself to make some signs... they're 3x4 feet haha

I also made numbers for the next 4 camera skids we are building in the coming weeks. Last time I bought them from my sign shop, this time I am the sign shop, so I get to pocket the money 😁


----------



## MikeFL

Corporation not Corperation

Can you work a repair in there or would it require replotting the entire sign again?


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Corporation not Corperation
> 
> Can you work a repair in there or would it require replotting the entire sign again?


Adobe illustrator doesn't have spell check anywhere I can find it...

I can fix it with the heat gun and just cutting the letters I need and free handing them onto the sign.

I knew something looked off with it.


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Corporation not Corperation
> 
> Can you work a repair in there or would it require replotting the entire sign again?











Well the O is wider than the E, so spacing isn't right, and it's slightly crooked, but I really dont care, because I know the guys at the office won't.

Besides, I sent them an image of it before sending it to production... they should have caught it.


----------



## MikeFL

Looks real nice.

To understand the process, the board background comes whatever color you want but then you plot a different plot for each color?


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Looks real nice.
> 
> To understand the process, the board background comes whatever color you want but then you plot a different plot for each color?


Yes, that's what I did. 

My plotter is only 30" so I did a red substrate rather than white with the red cut out.

I did 4 cuts for this, for each sign. One for blue, one with 30" wide white, one with 24" matte black, and one with 30" wide gloss black, simply to be the most efficient with material usage.


----------



## Kevin

(Text is from snapchat, just ignore it)
Put the magnetic sign up at the office. My boss is also the president of the condo board, so I've been asked to price out 7 magnetic signs for their dumpsters.

Made up the design last night, now to actually price it because the design got approved.


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> (Text is from snapchat, just ignore it)
> Put the magnetic sign up at the office. My boss is also the president of the condo board, so I've been asked to price out 7 magnetic signs for their dumpsters.
> 
> Made up the design last night, now to actually price it because the design got approved.


Suggest "Illegal Dumping is a FELONY" and cite some law, and "Smile, you're on camera!"
Here's one I found on Google image search


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> Suggest "Illegal Dumping is a FELONY" and cite some law, and "Smile, you're on camera!"
> Here's one I found on Google image search
> View attachment 170589


Oh I don't care. It's posting that it's illegal to dump garbage and you will be charged on the way into the condo complex. We have LPR camera watching the road in and out, and cameras watching all the dumpsters JUST for people dumping garbage.

I'd have made them say something else but we want as little words as possible, so that they are easy to see and read. Having a sign say too much makes people not want to read them.

And the dumpsters are red, so I can't use red because they'll blend in.


----------



## canbug

Got called in early, no power, tripped breaker for a restaurant fed from a distribution down in the utility tunnel.
600V to a 225Kva transformer, then 208v unfused disconnect feeding the restaurant. tested with disconnect open, tripped, remove the primary in the transformer and turn power on, good readings, put primary back on and remove the secondary, tripped. We meggered the transformer and it tested fine but we are replacing it with a new one and will reenergize this evening. No visible burns or smell in the transformer but it's like a bolted fault. We are going to send it out for testing and maybe rewinding.
Just another day in the office.

Tim.


----------



## Kevin

Woke up to a call from a cliemt from a couple years ago this morning. Told them I'd make the hour drive out to help em find the fiber.



> House I did 3 years ago, while bidding the project I needed to install fiber between the garage and house. Because I don't have a fusion splicer, I subbed out the fiber terminations, so I figured I might as well plan ahead for FTTH and pulled OS2 to the pole. House is in a rural area. Got a call this morning that they're getting FTTH installed and need help with finding the fiber to the house I ran.
> 
> 157 Meter of fiber from the pole to the rack in the house. Good thing I planned ahead, as running ANYTHING thru this 2 million dollar house would be a nightmare after the fact. It's over 30 meter just in the house alone from the conduit from the pole to mechanical room with the rack.
> 
> Once again, planning ahead always pays.
> 
> GC thought I was crazy for planning ahead BTW, client, not so much.


 (QUOTE copied from my Facebook post)


----------



## Kevin

Spent the last few days working on layout and building solar backplates. Didn't want to be home lat night so I spent 3.5hrs at the office working on them and this is how far I got. Total of 4 backplates being built right now for 4 camera units were building (again, this will make 8 total).










There's some minor issues with some things on here, like the 63A breakers for a 35A charge controller, but hey, that's material shortages for you.

Next will be putting Anderson powerpole connectors onto them to connect to the battery banks.


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Woke up to a call from a cliemt from a couple years ago this morning. Told them I'd make the hour drive out to help em find the fiber.
> 
> 
> (QUOTE copied from my Facebook post)
> View attachment 170652


Be sure and add the smart tax on that job. You saved them umpteen dollars and time.


----------



## backstay

The blue rectangular unit on the right side. Is that your LBCO? Being the temperatures in your neck of the woods, batteries are LA?


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> The blue rectangular unit on the right side. Is that your LBCO? Being the temperatures in your neck of the woods, batteries are LA?


Blue rectangle is low voltage disconnect.

We use Solar AGM batteries all across Canada with no issues. They've been using them for the last 5 or so years after learning that solar lead acid have serious issues with cracking if they don't get charged for some reason.


----------



## backstay

Last of the green tomatoes have ripened.


----------



## 460 Delta

Kevin said:


> Spent the last few days working on layout and building solar backplates. Didn't want to be home lat night so I spent 3.5hrs at the office working on them and this is how far I got. Total of 4 backplates being built right now for 4 camera units were building (again, this will make 8 total).
> 
> View attachment 170653
> 
> 
> There's some minor issues with some things on here, like the 63A breakers for a 35A charge controller, but hey, that's material shortages for you.
> 
> Next will be putting Anderson powerpole connectors onto them to connect to the battery banks.


Pretty brave posting pictures of your panel builds to the Panduit purists and the sticky back warriors on the board here.


----------



## canbug

Monday morning. 
















Tim


----------



## backstay

Date is off! Oh, and you have a little bit of a current imbalance.


----------



## canbug

I didn't even look at the date but I'll bring that up in our next meeting.

Tim


----------



## MikeFL

Did it trip today or Friday?


----------



## canbug

It tripped Sat morning and the guys here didn't investigate it until this morning around 07:00. 
Tried a reset through SCADA and it tripped again on ground fault, unloaded the downstream panel and reset. Nothing tripped when we energized the smaller breakers, now the real troubleshooting gets started.

Tim.


----------



## TEO

Did a couple cadwelds today. The new fangeld shots and electric igniter sure took all the fun out of it but does a fine job.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

I had a Tripped yesterday, A phase on 250hp Ingersoll Rand,...


----------



## Kevin

Dug 400 feet of trench yesterday, laid 600 feet of conduit, installed 3 poles and backfilled it all, all in 8.5 hours with the 3 of us.

Next will be doing all the above ground conduit work and running conduit inside the facility, then I can pull cables.

My conduit is anywhere from 30" to 40" deep all the way around, much deeper than the 24" required.


----------



## MikeFL

20' chunk of rigid for the poles?


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> 20' chunk of rigid for the poles?


21' long 3.5" OD fence posts with .100" wall thickness. They'll be cut down to length after. They match the existing fence posts, and I can get caps for them.


----------



## backstay

Modular house to wire. This one came with the wires coiled where they came through the floor.


----------



## canbug

I (re)wired a cottage a long time ago that was moved off a used car lot. In order to transport it down the hwy, the building was cut in half and I had the fun job of putting it all back together in the finished ceiling.

Tim.


----------



## backstay

Little airport work.


----------



## oldsparky52

backstay said:


> Little airport work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 171134


Is that one of those built in a shop setups that they ship to the site and the electrician brings power? 

Card reader a FuelMaster? 

You didn't just install it, so what were you working on?


----------



## backstay

Hose retract switch had failed.


----------



## TEO

Had to run out to the Toyota Proving Grounds today and troubleshoot some receptacle in the garage. Took this picture in the garage.









Oh ya no pics allowed. 😜


----------



## radio208

Didn't take the lens cap off?


----------



## MikeFL

TEO said:


> Had to run out to the Toyota Proving Grounds today and troubleshoot some receptacle in the garage. Took this picture in the garage.
> View attachment 171143
> 
> 
> Oh ya no pics allowed. 😜


At least you're allowed to say you went there and what you did.


----------



## Kevin

I just landed in mississauga. Its 1:30am. At 8am I'm the Foreman of a garage build for a friend of mine. I'm aiming to have the thing totally framed (including the roof) by Sunday evening.

Photos to follow. I have a time lapse camera I'll be mounting to do a time-lapse video of the project while I'm here to help.

Once its framed and weatherproof I also get to wire it haha


----------



## TEO

MikeFL said:


> At least you're allowed to say you went there and what you did.


A few years ago there was a guy from a rental company that came out to pick up a lift and took some pics of a new truck and put them on his Facebook. It took a couple days but they figured out who and what company he worked for, that company is still not allowed on site.


----------



## Kevin

We didn't start until noon because of the rain this morning. This is what we got done by 4:30


----------



## superdeez

TEO said:


> Had to run out to the Toyota Proving Grounds today and troubleshoot some receptacle in the garage. Took this picture in the garage.
> View attachment 171143
> 
> 
> Oh ya no pics allowed. 😜


You might have them, but you won't share them.


----------



## superdeez

Changed a 400A breaker for some temporary/stage power that was flooded during Ian. Unfortunately this is behind an isolation XFMR (208V:208V) and when I put an ohm meter on every wire on the line side they all read 0 Ohms. I did not energize. Didn't realize until I was looking at the photographs after I never got a shot of the finished product. Those wires weren't that long when I got done. A lot of room to work hidden behind the bushes.


----------



## superdeez

This was the finished product. Have to return to install a backordered shunt trip. But that won’t matter, as this is the inside of that transformer.


----------



## acro

Just adding some alarms this morning.


----------



## Mbit

Another day in the neighborhood


----------



## oldsparky52

Mbit said:


> Another day in the neighborhood
> 
> View attachment 171236


Got a Reader's Digest version of the story behind this?


----------



## Mbit

50 year old GE gear, abuse, neglect a blown RVAT autotransformer, carbon, moisture, got a spare auto from a spare bucket. Gonna throw it in there and let her rip lol. If not a boat ride to the next vessel to swipe a SS


----------



## nrp3

Gas piping from one end the basement to the other. All press fittings.


----------



## wcord

A decent -18c ( no wind), change a photocell and 1 fixture with a defective driver


----------



## nrp3

The weather here is still allowing underground…


----------



## Mbit

More old stuff


----------



## Almost Retired

Mbit said:


> More old stuff
> 
> View attachment 171302



? DC motors on a drive shaft ?


----------



## Cosmorok

I have a mix of photos of equipment that are old and new, these are out of service but there are similar bits of equipment still in use at this place, metal processing plant. I was here to run conduit and bring power to network cabinets by this Friday, just need to nipple into the cabinets.

We have our doubts about the network cable guys though, they were supposed to start last Tuesday but started on Thursday, 5 guys to put a panel at a time and using a tape measure to hammer in concrete anchors.












































Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## ohm it hertz

Finished basement rough in. Where are the walls? 



























Carpenters were supposed to have the framing done.


----------



## superdeez

The saga continues. They want to use this service by Friday to have an event. It ultimately feeds a cam plaza. We wanted to bypass the transformer, but pulling in a neutral will be next to impossible. Especially when I fish the pipe and every time come out with garbage (sandwich wrappers, etc). Since all the loads will be 120 I’m tempted to just make one phase neutral and if will work once or twice like that until it hopefully gets replaced. what’s that about 36” again? Lol
Edit: the transformer is 208:208. It was thought that since it had been replaced 5 years ago it might be possible to pull a neutral.
Edit: We never did send 208V single phase to their temporary installation. I meggered the wires and they showed "BAD" on the imprecise meter the city has. I and another guy did smoke tests on another temporary feed and a feed to the amphitheater without checking first, but I didn't just want to do a smoke test that might damage equipment. I asked the bosses if they wanted me to perform a smoke test, never heard back so I guess they used house power for their event.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Had a fan airflow fault, so that's what the mechanics were working on when I left


----------



## 460 Delta

Wardenclyffe said:


> Had a fan airflow fault, so that's what the mechanics were working on when I left
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171351
> 
> View attachment 171352


That’s going to take a entire box of shims to align that coupling.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

460 Delta said:


> That’s going to take a entire box of shims to align that coupling.


Just get it close,.
...


----------



## Almost Retired

yep .... severe misalignment
better start with some 1/4" plate on the bottom
jack bolts would be nice too


----------



## canbug

Maybe fix the lighting in the area first?

Tim.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Bolts are out of pillow block, that will level the shaft and match up to the coupling,


----------



## Almost Retired

it is surprising that the pillow block seems to be pulled away from its mounting base
which suggests that a lot more than just alignment of the coupling needs to be looked at

maybe its all just optical illusion of the pic ?


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Almost Retired said:


> it is surprising that the pillow block seems to be pulled away from its mounting base
> which suggests that a lot more than just alignment of the coupling needs to be looked at
> 
> maybe its all just optical illusion of the pic ?


The fan itself is five feet in diameter and spins perpendicular plane to the shaft, filler builds up and gets out of balance and there you go, turns out the vibration monitor wasn't working, bet that gets somebody's ass chewed


----------



## Wardenclyffe

canbug said:


> Maybe fix the lighting in the area first?
> 
> Tim.












Does look like that light is out, might be something to do when i go in today,...


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Shaft broke last time. This is it repaired


----------



## canbug

Can't say I'm working on it yet, but have been asked how to fix it.









Tim.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Got this to look at later,...


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Almost Retired said:


> it is surprising that the pillow block seems to be pulled away from its mounting base
> which suggests that a lot more than just alignment of the coupling needs to be looked at
> 
> maybe its all just optical illusion of the pic ?


I left at 10pm, they were back running at midnight,


----------



## Kevin

Not today, but Tuesday evening. We did roofing until 9:15pm with the help of an LED high bay fixture hung from the tree. I didn't start rhe shingles so they went kind of all over the place. The other side turned out better but I wasn't there to help, I was already back in Ottawa.

From foundation to garage with shingles in 4 days with only 2 people (for the most part), not bad.


----------



## micromind

canbug said:


> Can't say I'm working on it yet, but have been asked how to fix it.
> View attachment 171366
> 
> 
> Tim.


Let me guess..........the panel came from the factory top-fed and the feed is at the bottom and whoever installed it didn't think to simply flip the interior up-side downey..........


----------



## micromind

Almost Retired said:


> it is surprising that the pillow block seems to be pulled away from its mounting base
> which suggests that a lot more than just alignment of the coupling needs to be looked at
> 
> maybe its all just optical illusion of the pic ?


Most likely, the block is raised because of the weight of the fan on the far side of the other block. 

But why were the bolts removed from the block?


----------



## canbug

It should have been wired top or bottom but the contractor came in the side and now another contractor isn't able to install any new breakers.

Tim


----------



## Almost Retired

is that a boiler ?


canbug said:


> It should have been wired top or bottom but the contractor came in the side and now another contractor isn't able to install any new breakers.
> 
> Tim


what thread were you on when you replied here ?


----------



## Mbit

Almost Retired said:


> ? DC motors on a drive shaft ?


Yeah 4 dc generators driven by an ac motor


----------



## glen1971

Today is my Friday before the Christmas break. We have a downhole well treatment and check 2 orifice plates for sulphur deposition and that should be a wrap til the 28th. I didn't have enough holidays to get those 3 days off as well.


----------



## backstay

glen1971 said:


> Today is my Friday before the Christmas break. We have a downhole well treatment and check 2 orifice plates for sulphur deposition and that should be a wrap til the 28th. I didn't have enough holidays to get those 3 days off as well.


Be safe down there!


----------



## glen1971

backstay said:


> Be safe down there!


Started off at -16C out. Then the pump truck was a block of ice in some of its piping. Then the oil was thick in his pump, cuz of the cold. Then I broke 2 bolts off on the plate for the orifice plate.









I wonder if they were over tightened?









Found sulphur, which was not unexpected, but not good.









I was hoping to be done at noon, and got done about 2:30.


----------



## TEO

Not what I'm doing today but somebody has a lot of work heading there way.


----------



## backstay

Chasing snowflakes! 15 inches of them!! More tomorrow 😢


----------



## canbug

I want to get a blower for my BX but only get a big dump every few years.

Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt

Masts for fiber on a few cell towers in town.

















Been a long time since I got paid to shovel snow.



















No ventilation control wires were harmed during the installation.









Solid wood on all three holes.


----------



## Kevin

I made a 430$ mistake.


----------



## canbug

I've lost 2 back windows but never from me, always a buddy helping out.
Still came out of my wallet though. 

Tim


----------



## glen1971

We were having a beer one day and looked in a buddy's truck box, where he had 2 pretty good dents on the top of the box rail, right behind the cab. They were a perfect match to the front rack on his quad. The only problem we saw was the front of his quad was about 4 or 5 inches ahead of what made the dents. Several times, he denied taking out the back window. After a couple more cans of "truth serum", he said how much of a pain it is to get all of the tinted glass out of the back seat. He also knew the price of a new window, pretty quickly. Lol


----------



## macmikeman

The other day I assembled a portable temporary pole of sorts - a post base with plywood and a 3R load center on that with 6 outdoor GFI outlet on dedicated circuits from the load center. Today I took it to the customer's business , and ran a 100' roll of 8-3 to it on the ground across the parking yard mostly from an interior panel in the facility. To guard the wire I ran 12 ft 2x4's on each side anchored into the asphalt like running boards , with a 1x3" cap on top. Then I ran a ground paint roller with bright orange all the way on top of the cap run to the building. Next the traffic cones and safety railings to keep party goer's from tripping on the thing . This was all for the company Christmas Party they had today from 10:am - 2:00 pm. The V.P. liked the rig enough to purchase the whole gig from me , and wants to keep it around for the next times they throw a big gig at their place. 



















Yes that's right, they bought some old , old , wr covers from old old temp. poles from house jobs I did long time ago......... lol.......


----------



## backstay

Still trying to get rid of the 18 inches of white crap that fell on my parade. This will slow me down. 😕


----------



## glen1971

Shipped a dart board cabinet to the inlaws. 79 pounds and shipped it in a wooden box.
outside..









Inside.









Chalkboards done.


----------



## canbug

Hard to move snow with a bale spike 😕 

Tim


----------



## glen1971

canbug said:


> Hard to move snow with a bale spike 😕
> 
> Tim


Jousting with Frosty the Snowman?


----------



## joe-nwt

Out with local contractors tonight. Steak dinner and crib tournament.


----------



## backstay

canbug said:


> Hard to move snow with a bale spike 😕
> 
> Tim


If it was easy, even Canadians could do it! 🤡


----------



## Kevin

canbug said:


> Hard to move snow with a bale spike 😕
> 
> Tim


Perhaps he's making snowmen and moving them with the javelin?


----------



## backstay

I will say this about our Canadian friends, when they send us snow, it’s dry fluffy stuff. When I get it from the south, it’s wet, heavy and usually a foot or more deep!


----------



## jw0445

backstay said:


> Still trying to get rid of the 18 inches of white crap that fell on my parade. This will slow me down. 😕
> View attachment 171694


You need a bucket on that not a bale speer


----------



## backstay

jw0445 said:


> You need a bucket on that not a bale speer


What I really need is a cab!


----------



## 220/221

Kevin said:


> I made a 430$ mistake.


Last summer I was installing a couple of 6' sliding doors. The first one went easily. The second, not so well 

I removed the slider door, stood the frame with the fixed glass in place and drilled the 1/4" anchor holes in the slab. 
I laid it back down to install the anchors. I was walking next to the frame with a drill in my hand and tiny 1/8" drill bit fell out of the chuck and destroyed the glass. I think I handled it pretty well. I didn't throw up 

When I cleaned up the glass I flipped it over and tried to replicate the situation using the unbroken side of the double glazed glass. I ended up throwing a 1/4" bit at it several times with no results. I finally tossed a hammer on it a few times before it shattered.


----------



## Kevin

220/221 said:


> Last summer I was installing a couple of 6' sliding doors. The first one went easily. The second, not so well
> 
> I removed the slider door, stood the frame with the fixed glass in place and drilled the 1/4" anchor holes in the slab.
> I laid it back down to install the anchors. I was walking next to the frame with a drill in my hand and tiny 1/8" drill bit fell out of the chuck and destroyed the glass. I think I handled it pretty well. I didn't throw up
> 
> When I cleaned up the glass I flipped it over and tried to replicate the situation using the unbroken side of the double glazed glass. I ended up throwing a 1/4" bit at it several times with no results. I finally tossed a hammer on it a few times before it shattered.


But was it a Friday night? 🤣

This has screwed up my whole week of out of town work, as it can't get replaced until Monday morning 🙃


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Heatsink over temp fault, turns out to be $300 worth of fans,...


----------



## readydave8

backstay said:


> What I really need is a cab!


when you give up and call a cab, be sure he has 4WD

👨‍🎓😉😈


----------



## Kevin

I made some magnetic signs for the condo board


----------



## brian john

Finishing up replacing the hoses on my water intake for the toilet and installing a T fitting to simplify winterizing next year and replaced the rode that came with the boat with a more flexible rope and stainless steel chain and install a Mantus Swivel on the anchor.


----------



## jw0445

brian john said:


> Finishing up replacing the hoses on my water intake for the toilet and installing a T fitting to simplify winterizing next year and replaced the rode that came with the boat with a more flexible rope and stainless steel chain and install a Mantus Swivel on the anchor.


Do you have a windlass also?


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Just saw it, not working on it,...


----------



## Almost Retired

is that snow ?
snow lizard ?


----------



## Wardenclyffe

About nine years ago, just a brick wall at the lake,..


----------



## Almost Retired

he looks like he has a turtle neck sweater on lol


----------



## brian john

jw0445 said:


> Do you have a windlass also?


Lewmar windlass and anchor, I plan to go with a heavier anchor once I replace the bow roller.


----------



## backstay




----------



## Kevin

I'm going for a fun drive this week. I'm heading to Port Hope Ontario, doing some work there in the morning , then heading to Windsor Ontario spending the night there , Wednesday morning doing some work in Windsor then I'm heading to Is London Ontario For about an hour and a 1/2, then I'm heading to mississauga Ontario , then I'm heading to Niagara Falls and finishing my Wednesday off there, spending Thursday in Niagara Falls as well, Friday off to brampton Ontario To pick up our camera skids with the flatbed I'm hauling around, then heading back to Ottawa.. Total of about 2500 km in 4 days

TLDR Working all over Southern Ontario


----------



## u2slow

-15°C in Bella Coola, BC right now. Wind gusting to 40 knots. 

Troubleshooting galley equipment - a 15kW Cleveland Steamer (it's an oven). One of the heating elements ground faulted. No parts for weeks. Cook's not happy. Shore power can't keep the pipes from freezing so it's generator power around the clock.

Sea smoke rolling by... good times.


----------



## Almost Retired

Kevin said:


> I'm going for a fun drive this week. I'm heading to Port Hope Ontario, doing some work there in the morning , then heading to Windsor Ontario spending the night there , Wednesday morning doing some work in Windsor then I'm heading to Is London Ontario For about an hour and a 1/2, then I'm heading to mississauga Ontario , then I'm heading to Niagara Falls and finishing my Wednesday off there, spending Thursday in Niagara Falls as well, Friday off to brampton Ontario To pick up our camera skids with the flatbed I'm hauling around, then heading back to Ottawa.. Total of about 2500 km in 4 days
> 
> TLDR Working all over Southern Ontario


you must really love driving .........


----------



## MikeFL

Almost Retired said:


> you must really love driving .........


He's young!


----------



## Kevin

Almost Retired said:


> you must really love driving .........





MikeFL said:


> He's young!


I do like driving, I've considered becoming a long haul trucker before, but I'd get bored of it quick as I wouldn't be doing physical work.

This also keeps me busy and distracted from my girlfriend breaking up and moving out again.

Ive put nearly 46 000 km on the truck since I bought it in April!


----------



## Almost Retired

MikeFL said:


> He's young!


when i was young i didnt mind it
then i got burned out on it
now i frickin haate it
45 min is my limit for working area
and that had better not be often


----------



## Almost Retired

Kevin said:


> I do like driving, I've considered becoming a long haul trucker before, but I'd get bored of it quick as I wouldn't be doing physical work.
> 
> This also keeps me busy and distracted from my girlfriend breaking up and moving out again.
> 
> Ive put nearly 46 000 km on the truck since I bought it in April!


maybe they would stay if you werent gone so much ?


----------



## Kevin

Almost Retired said:


> maybe they would stay if you werent gone so much ?


Maybe, but there are lots of other reasons why, and lots of reasons why I'm not stopping her this time...


----------



## oldsparky52

I used to average 30-40K miles per year. I charged for driving time so I figured if you want to pay me to drive 8 hours, okay. 8 hours is the farthest I've worked (Atlanta, GA).


----------



## joe-nwt

I've paid for at least 2 new vehicles sitting behind the wheel.


----------



## canbug

Baby, it's cold outside. 
Just bringing in fire wood but it's time to dig out my winter boots.








Tim.


----------



## Almost Retired

canbug said:


> Baby, it's cold outside.
> Just bringing in fire wood but it's time to dig out my winter boots.
> View attachment 171775
> 
> Tim.


how cold does it need to be for those to be comfortable ? as in not too hot on your feet


----------



## canbug

I'd say-20 and below, I dig them out at -30. 
Anything above that is flip flop weather, lol.

Tim.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

That's _Fahrenheit, so You can bet Atlanta will be about closed down,..._


----------



## Almost Retired

our forcast is very similar
yesterday it was in the teens sat am

today it shows overnight lows of
thurs am = 11*F
sat 18
sun 20
mon 26


----------



## MikeFL

I was in 20F weather over the weekend. 
It felt good. Had to buy a coat with a hood because I didn't own one.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

We are supposed to be around 14°, so that will cause Atlanta to stop,...


----------



## MikeFL

30's here Friday night.
Keep in mind many still have no power. We still have families living in tents in their yards because FEMA is so slow this time. 
First FEMA housing trailer arrived last week. Storm was in September.


----------



## backstay




----------



## joe-nwt

Sissies.


----------



## canbug

Tim.


----------



## eddy current

Kevin said:


> I'm going for a fun drive this week. I'm heading to Port Hope Ontario, doing some work there in the morning , then heading to Windsor Ontario spending the night there , Wednesday morning doing some work in Windsor then I'm heading to Is London Ontario For about an hour and a 1/2, then I'm heading to mississauga Ontario , then I'm heading to Niagara Falls and finishing my Wednesday off there, spending Thursday in Niagara Falls as well, Friday off to brampton Ontario To pick up our camera skids with the flatbed I'm hauling around, then heading back to Ottawa.. Total of about 2500 km in 4 days
> 
> TLDR Working all over Southern Ontario


Drive safe. Weather is going to be chit


----------



## Orthalion

Just your average day of bending pipe. I decided not to use this 90.


----------



## Kevin

Installed the camera kit with solar in Port hope, then made my way to Windsor.


----------



## MikeFL

Kevin said:


> Installed the camera kit with solar in Port hope, then made my way to Windsor.


That looks really nice Kevin.


----------



## backstay

Kevin said:


> View attachment 171797
> 
> Installed the camera kit with solar in Port hope, then made my way to Windsor.


Who’s side mount are you using? Got pictures of the back?


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> Who’s side mount are you using? Got pictures of the back?


We get them from Ameresco Solar


----------



## Kevin

MikeFL said:


> That looks really nice Kevin.


I try to make things look clean, makes us look more professional.


----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> Sissies.
> View attachment 171785


how do you have 70% humidity when the temp is that low ??
i thought the moisture was supposed to freeze out of the air at that temp ??
an explanation please if you know of it ?


----------



## joe-nwt

Almost Retired said:


> how do you have 70% humidity when the temp is that low ??
> i thought the moisture was supposed to freeze out of the air at that temp ??
> an explanation please if you know of it ?


All I know is if freezing temperatures had anything to do with it, the humidity below freezing would always be 0%.


----------



## Almost Retired

i didnt know either way but zero was what i expected as well


----------



## joe-nwt

I think relative humidity is how much moisture air can hold at a given temperature. I guess even below freezing air can hold moisture.


----------



## MikeFL

There's frozen water in the upper atmosphere all the time.
Temp up there is around -50 or so.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

canbug said:


> View attachment 171787
> 
> 
> Tim.


That's why I posted those in the "teens" because we rarely see zero much less that below


----------



## Wardenclyffe

This is what she has been working on


----------



## Wardenclyffe

That's replacing the other one


----------



## Kevin

I spent the day bringing these home from Toronto (4.5hr drive). They were rented out and ready to be returned to us. I had to get them today, something about a storm tomorrow 😩


----------



## backstay

You need a bigger truck.


----------



## gpop

Tried and failed pulling wire from my meter main to my new workshop. It was my helpers fault as she refused to put her back into it then started asking me if i know what im doing and coming up with suggestions. 

I told her "I don't know ive never pulled wire before" so now she's googling how to pull wire and wants me to watch a you-tube video. 25 years of marriage and she has no idea what i do for a living.

Got a rope, pulley, tractor to hold the pulley and a ford ranger to pull the wire tomorrow when a friend comes over that will follow simple instructions. Got to cook my own tea tonight as her little t-rex arms ache and shes tired after 40 minutes of physical labor.


----------



## backstay

My wife refuses to pull wire!


----------



## frankendodge

Funny, my helper offers the same.. without even being asked!


----------



## MikeFL

gpop said:


> Tried and failed pulling wire from my meter main to my new workshop. It was my helpers fault as she refused to put her back into it then started asking me if i know what im doing and coming up with suggestions.
> 
> I told her "I don't know ive never pulled wire before" so now she's googling how to pull wire and wants me to watch a you-tube video. 25 years of marriage and she has no idea what i do for a living.
> 
> Got a rope, pulley, tractor to hold the pulley and a ford ranger to pull the wire tomorrow when a friend comes over that will follow simple instructions. Got to cook my own tea tonight as her little t-rex arms ache and shes tired after 40 minutes of physical labor.


Take the wire inside overnight.

I'd rather pull 70F wire than 30F wire.

Don't need to be fighting ice either.

Do you guys have a way to put some heat in the conduit? Snorkel on a salamander?


----------



## oldsparky52

Well Merry Christmas me. I just found I need a new kitchen faucet. Well, at least it didn't happen tomorrow night.  

So, try my hand at plumbing on Christmas Eve morning.  

Lowe's or HD? I'm thinking Lowe's (I don't want to shop for this thing, just get one that fits and install).


----------



## gpop

MikeFL said:


> Take the wire inside overnight.
> 
> I'd rather pull 70F wire than 30F wire.
> 
> Don't need to be fighting ice either.
> 
> Do you guys have a way to put some heat in the conduit? Snorkel on a salamander?



Way to lazy to go drag up the wire but it would have been a good idea earlier before it got dark. If it gets cold enough for water to freeze in a 2" conduit buried 30 inches deep in south florida then im not going outside (had to go way deeper than required by code as im building a screened in porch over a section of it as soon as i can find a architect to do the design drawings)


----------



## gpop

oldsparky52 said:


> Well Merry Christmas me. I just found I need a new kitchen faucet. Well, at least it didn't happen tomorrow night.
> 
> So, try my hand at plumbing on Christmas Eve morning.
> 
> Lowe's or HD? I'm thinking Lowe's (I don't want to shop for this thing, just get one that fits and install).


Buy a sink wrench to make life easier


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> You need a bigger truck.


It's plenty big. I need a bigger TRAILER. 

This trailer load is only around 5000lbs or so, but I had extra tongue weight, and a lot of weight right at the back end of the pickup truck, making the hitch much lower than it would normally ride.

Truck is rated to pull 11 500lbs as it sits. I have the 5.0L V8 engine with the standard 10 speed transmission... Speaking of transmission, the transmission didn't even break a sweat pulling this. Stayed right at the same temp it runs at with no trailer.


----------



## Kevin

oldsparky52 said:


> Well Merry Christmas me. I just found I need a new kitchen faucet. Well, at least it didn't happen tomorrow night.
> 
> So, try my hand at plumbing on Christmas Eve morning.
> 
> Lowe's or HD? I'm thinking Lowe's (I don't want to shop for this thing, just get one that fits and install).


I got the last faucet at lowes for my Uncle. Don't remember the brand, but was decent for the price.I think it was Pfister...


----------



## backstay

Your chains were dragging.


----------



## Kevin

backstay said:


> Your chains were dragging.


Only in the home depot parking lot. I checked at the truck stops and on level ground before I went anywhere because we just put new chains on.

I was parked on a small hill in the home depot parking lot.


----------



## brian john

Pulling my dock Christmas Tree from the creek. While I was in Northern Virginia we had a heck of a storm, that lifted my 9' artificial tree with a 45-pound base and tossed it in the creek. 13º F and damn cold pulling the tree up by the extension cord, that luckily I tied to the base.


----------



## oldsparky52

Well it's good to know I can still fit a fat body under the kitchen sink. 

Lucky, everything went fine. 

Lowe's wouldn't warranty the old one. I told them I bought it there 10 years ago, but they said it was out of warranty.


----------



## Kevin

Apparently my solar panels I posted earlier this week are laying on the ground...

I'll be going back to replace them after christmas some time.


----------



## glen1971

Had an outside tap that decided to leak a little. A few days ago, i shut off the water and thawed it out. Found it about half frozen, and the flat washer that seals it off was pretty beat up and an o-ring was torn. Today I ran a boroscope down the pipe to check for cracks, and found none, so I picked up a new oring and reinstalled it. I took a short hose, hooked it up and blew into it to check for a major leak, and found nothing. Opened the valve, with the water off, and heard my air moving, so I knew my thought process was solid. 

So in total, I replaced a $0.30 oring and a $0.25 flat washer. The plumber I called wouldn't scope it and wanted to replace the whole valve, which involved cutting in an access panel in the drywalled ceiling in the basement. When I asked him about scoping the pipe, he said to just turn it on and see if it leaks. Smh...


----------



## oldsparky52

glen1971 said:


> Had an oitside tap that decided to leak a little. A few days ago, i shut off the water and thawed it out. Found it about half frozen, and the flat washer that seals it off was pretty beat up and an o-ring was torn. Today I ran a boroscope down the pipe to check for cracks, and found none, so I picked up a new oring and reinstalled it. I took a short hose, hooked it up and blew into it to check for a major leak, and found nothing. Opened the valve, with the water off, and heard my air moving, so I knew my thought process was solid.
> 
> So in total, I replaced a $0.30 oring and a $0.25 flat washer. The plumber I called wouldn't scope it and wanted to replace the whole valve, which involved cutting in an access panel in the drywalled ceiling in the basement. When I asked him about scoping the pipe, he said to just turn it on and see if it leaks. Smh...


And you are a DIY plumber and would be kicked out of the plumbing forum and told to go to another site.


----------



## glen1971

oldsparky52 said:


> And you are a DIY plumber and would be kicked out of the plumbing forum and told to go to another site.


Yup. And being that I can see a leak, and a leak won't, most likely, kill me. I think I'm good.


----------



## oldsparky52

I asked my wife how much she thought a plumber would want to come out on Christmas Eve and chance out a kitchen faucet? 

She thought a couple of hundred, I told her we would be lucky if we could find one for $500.


----------



## oldsparky52

glen1971 said:


> Yup. And being that I can see a leak, and a leak won't, most likely, kill me. I think I'm good.


I guess I'm a dangerous person. I say that because there is just about nothing I won't attempt if you give me a book on it, or I watched someone else do it a couple of times.

That's kind of how I made a living, by doing things others were nervous about.


----------



## glen1971

oldsparky52 said:


> I guess I'm a dangerous person. I say that because there is just about nothing I won't attempt if you give me a book on it, or I watched someone else do it a couple of times.
> 
> That's kind of how I made a living, by doing things others were nervous about.


I didn't even go that far with this one. I went the local hardware store and bought the one set of flat washers and a car parts store for the o-ring I didn't have in the garage. There's 3 parts to it, and being mechanically inclined helps a lot.


----------



## joe-nwt

glen1971 said:


> There's 3 parts to it, and being mechanically inclined helps a lot.


It's starting to sound like you're bragging about being a plumber......


----------



## Almost Retired

joe-nwt said:


> It's starting to sound like you're bragging about being a plumber......


it certainly seems that way


----------



## oldsparky52

glen1971 said:


> I didn't even go that far with this one. I went the local hardware store and bought the one set of flat washers and a car parts store for the o-ring I didn't have in the garage. There's 3 parts to it, and being mechanically inclined helps a lot.


In the early 80's my go to work car was a '75 Corolla. Had an o-ring go bad on the slave cylinder of the clutch and I was told it was an OEM part only and would have to come from Japan and would take (months). 

I said this cannot be that hard. I took it apart and manufactured something that worked. I'm not waiting months for an o-ring.


----------



## Almost Retired

my brother showed me a trick to mfg an o-ring of correct size from one that was close
correct diameter of the rubber band had to be really close
cut out a section so that it is the right length to match the old one
use a dot of superglue and let it set a moment
put it in and bolt it up the super glue would not hold it once you tightened up the rest of the housing
however it gave you time to get it in there and put together
if you got the length right it would usually seal long enough to get the right one to put in

at least that is the way i remember it ,,,, YMMV


----------



## Kevin

Almost Retired said:


> my brother showed me a trick to mfg an o-ring of correct size from one that was close
> correct diameter of the rubber band had to be really close
> cut out a section so that it is the right length to match the old one
> use a dot of superglue and let it set a moment
> put it in and bolt it up the super glue would not hold it once you tightened up the rest of the housing
> however it gave you time to get it in there and put together
> if you got the length right it would usually seal long enough to get the right one to put in
> 
> at least that is the way i remember it ,,,, YMMV


----------



## Kevin

glen1971 said:


> Had an oitside tap that decided to leak a little. A few days ago, i shut off the water and thawed it out. Found it about half frozen, and the flat washer that seals it off was pretty beat up and an o-ring was torn. Today I ran a boroscope down the pipe to check for cracks, and found none, so I picked up a new oring and reinstalled it. I took a short hose, hooked it up and blew into it to check for a major leak, and found nothing. Opened the valve, with the water off, and heard my air moving, so I knew my thought process was solid.
> 
> So in total, I replaced a $0.30 oring and a $0.25 flat washer. The plumber I called wouldn't scope it and wanted to replace the whole valve, which involved cutting in an access panel in the drywalled ceiling in the basement. When I asked him about scoping the pipe, he said to just turn it on and see if it leaks. Smh...





oldsparky52 said:


> And you are a DIY plumber and would be kicked out of the plumbing forum and told to go to another site.


Thanks for posting on Electriciantalk.com. However, working with electricity Plumbing and electrical plumbing systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician Plumbtrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician plumbtrician in your area.


----------



## Almost Retired

Kevin said:


>


he told me about this in the mid 1980's
there was no internet available


----------

